# The Worst Android Device That You've Ever Had & Why



## cmoG530 (Aug 16, 2012)

What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share 

#Sent From A Nexus


----------



## aceownstheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

Motorola backflip.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## moeahmad1995 (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zeinzu (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung Moment.

Sent from my AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus


----------



## speedyink (Aug 16, 2012)

I've only had three, the HTC Legend, The Xperia Play, and the Nexus.  I've liked em all to be honest.


----------



## DillonBladez (Aug 16, 2012)

I owned the g1 for a short period, but it's still the X10 I hate the most. Horrible "multitouch" lack of devs (until the unlocked bootloader) and just plain sluggishness.  the g1 was better. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## imtjnotu (Aug 16, 2012)

Galaxy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## urmothersluvr (Aug 16, 2012)

The moto cliq. The reason I hate motorola 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## donsh00tmesanta (Aug 16, 2012)

None all were great phones I bricked the hero 7 times and restored it with ruu. I learned lots from it.


----------



## Zeinzu (Aug 16, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> Galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse






Sent from my AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lesonal (Aug 16, 2012)

Atrix 4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## insanity213 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hands down, the Samsung Moment..  If you dare use Wifi, within a few minutes of leaving wifi range, the whole radio locked up..  No calls, no text, no data...  No nothing till it rebooted... Which took around 4 to 5 minutes (no exaggeration).  Sprint mysteriously had it dissappear from the stores and its site one day, following mass reports to the FCC that thing thing constantly failed resulting in lost ability to call 911.  The supposed "FIX"  to a problem Sprint said never existed is plain as day in their code...  The fix didn't work at all.  In fact I believe it made it worse.  Not to mention horrid battery life, the fact that the CPU was only ever designed to run @ 667mhz but was clocked @ 800.  I almost discounted Android as a whole because of this abomination of technology.  The Epic was better, but still had its share of problems.  If not for the community I would have gone iPhone.  Finally with the Gnex I am satisfied with Android.

#ifdef __KILL_PPPD_ON_MOD_RESET static int check_pppd(void)
{      
unsigned long flags;      
// FIXME      
// Temp code for instinctq bug in data reconnection after modem is reset      
// When the modem is reset, pppd doesn't close ttyCDMA nor does it clear      
// the exclusive flag. When this happens other apps can't reopen ttyCDMA    
  // device. And if even if it did, data connection can't be re-established..      
// So for now, let's just kill pppd here for an easy fix...      
local_irq_save(flags);      
if(strcmp(current->comm, "pppd")==0) {              
pppd_pid = get_pid(task_pid(current));              
printk(__C "pppd pid=%d" C__, pid_vnr(task_pid(current))); //      
}         else {              
if(pppd_pid && pppd_reset_needed) {                      
int err;                      
struct pid *p_pid = pppd_pid;                      
pppd_pid = NULL;                      
pppd_reset_needed = 0;                      
err = kill_pid(p_pid, SIGTERM, 1);                      
printk(__C "Killing PPPD(%d) err=%d" C__, pid_vnr(p_pid), err);              
}         }      
local_irq_restore(flags);
} #endif


----------



## ÜBER™ (Aug 16, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> Galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Successful troll... 0/10

either participate seriously or don't post at all. 
Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## AshtonTS (Aug 16, 2012)

My HTC rezound. It sucked ass. Horrible battery life and horrible quality control from HTC... maybe because all my other HTC phones were awesome... but not the Rezound.

Gnex is amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Enhanced (Aug 16, 2012)

Had Captivate, Nexus S, Galaxy Nexus and the worse would have to be the Captivate due to TouchWiz. Still, it wasn't too bad though.


----------



## Kotyaer (Aug 16, 2012)

Wife's LG Vortex

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## RyanThaDude (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm currently on the worst phone: Motorola Droid X2! I should have my shiny new GNex tomorrow! 

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebobp (Aug 16, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus


also, best android phone: Galaxy Nexus






also, only android phone: Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abezzilla99 (Aug 16, 2012)

LG Ally, but at least it had good dev support and a decent keyboard. Now I own a Gnex.


----------



## Chompers (Aug 16, 2012)

DROID 3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Bfitz26 (Aug 16, 2012)

+1 when I got that I said I was never getting Samsung again yet here I am lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 95Z28 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lg optimus. I learned a valuable lesson from that phone, never buy a low end android. Of course the g2x was pretty bad also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## tommygHTCdream (Aug 16, 2012)

*not so much the phone but...*

my carrier, goggle and htc, for giving us the dream(g1) then abandoning us folks who pretty much just want a Phone that is able to communicate.   First was HTC  and Rogers doing the 911 fix and locking root access, then theres Rogers inability to update any phone firmware what so ever( my Nexus came with 4.0.1 and has not yet seen an update). And finally google developing speech prompted navigation that was not available on stock frimware. And each would point the finger at the other saying "their responsible  don't look at us"

towards the end the dream was almost unusable with cm6, bad battery, dropped calls, poor reception.  eventually reverted back to cm5 just to make it useable. then got 2 gnexs

now Rogers ,  about the firmware update?????????????


----------



## kylereid (Aug 16, 2012)

Loved my LG Optimus One. decent dev support and the thing was a tank: fell of the roof of my car at 80 km/h (50ish mp/h) and kept going without a hitch, though a few decent scratches! then..... i "upgraded" to an LG Optimus 3d. that was THE "what was I thinking" phone! i must applaud my devs over there (thiaiz, meemo23, xball, and pandabell... thank you for everything!), but their still waiting for ICS (was promised and delayed mulitiple times), GB came late, rooting was even later for GB, and all the regular "lg sucks"/no support for lg, etc etc....

traded that for g2x, a little better not much. 

gave in, bought a gnex, life is awesome!


----------



## Dattack (Aug 16, 2012)

Own G1 and Samsung galaxy s.  I have to go with the Vibrant because GPS always sucked and I really need it.


----------



## williep (Aug 16, 2012)

I have two and there both lg the lg optimus s and the lg revolution hated both of them and both were bought by my wife never again will I let her surprise me with a phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## rulyskull (Aug 16, 2012)

My HTC hero was just awful, if you guys remember the first ones that were made didn't have a protective ring to keep things from getting under the screen out. Guess what one I got. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imtjnotu (Aug 16, 2012)

ÜBER™ said:


> Successful troll... 0/10
> 
> either participate seriously or don't post at all.
> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where did it say I was trolling? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jordanprudent (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't hate my hero as it brought me into the world of android and the phone still works now. 
Desire HD because despite miss leading specs the phone was dreadful and had such an appalling battery life it was unreal. Also crap camera. 
2nd worst was lg optimus 3d , lame battery life pathetic updates and very limited dev support (what was there was good though) also it was so thick you could use it to bludgeon someone , make a house , baseball bat or many other uses. Kind of like duck tape really...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## killyouridols (Aug 16, 2012)

I've loved all my androids TBH. G1 set the standard and I got behind Android 100% because of it, HTC Desire was the first REAL 2nd generation devices and it was a marked improvement, the galaxy SII was a real powerhouse and the nexus is just immense. I would have a real hard time saying any of those was the "worst" from my experience. 

I'll just vote for the missus' X10. I used it once, does that count?  It was bloody god awful. Like pulling teeth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## pyrobo0by (Aug 16, 2012)

Xperia x10 poor on updates

Vicious G-NEX


----------



## Landara (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst I ever owned was an HTC Evo 4G. But I loved that phone! Technically it is still the worst since I like the GNEX better and I've only had those two


----------



## defconoi (Aug 16, 2012)

Moto cliq as replacement for a G1, wish I had the g1 lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwer23 (Aug 16, 2012)

X10 for me which was also my first original android. Before I used the X1 (originally Win Mobile 6.0, later hacked 6.5) with a Froyo port. 
Although the X10 really wasn't a good phone I loved it a lot and still keep it charged because I use it as an alarm clock/mp3 player/backup phone  The thing that got me to love the X10 was how the community overcame all the restrictions like locked BL, fps cap, bad support, ... one at a time. Thx zdzihu, fxp, bin4ry, PvyParts, iridaki and even TripNRaver and everyone I forgot for a great introduction into the power of the Android community!

P.S. and it still lives on  My X10 is rocking CM9 ICS right now!


----------



## GR36 (Aug 16, 2012)

HTC hero (T-Mobile g2). I got it as t3 said it was awesome.

It was dire rubbish screen. Pointless tracker ball. And the battery...its was about as small as a watch battery


----------



## Rotary Heart (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia... um... I don't even remember the name. I didn't know that it doesn't use .apk


----------



## garwynn (Aug 16, 2012)

Sanyo Zio.. so horrible that I got swapped out to an Opt S by the carrier for free. Guess they hated supporting it just as much.

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## Dragn4rce (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I hope my Galaxy Nexus doesn't end up on the list. It's my first.

 It might be the worst compared to my next phone, the Nexus 4th gen.

But the worst android phone I've laid fingers on. A Droid RAZR.

Can't handle it being locked down. It's kills the experience.

--------------------------------------------------
If I have helped you.... hit that sexy thanks button. ^_^


----------



## Blomkungen (Aug 16, 2012)

No doubt my ex girlfriends blade. 
Abysmal to use when I had the sgs2. 
Out of my phones I would say arc since it was horrible the first weeks until SE updated it, but by then I had already returned it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjackbjorn (Aug 16, 2012)

Htc Legend


----------



## zerolgk5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mytouch Slide. Wasn't a terrible phone, but it was D.O.A. development wise. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Ryjabo (Aug 16, 2012)

Motorola Cliq with the slide-out qwerty. I didn't know any better at the time.

This was right around when the Nexus One was available, but only on a new contract or unlocked ...directly from Google. I didn't know about it until I saw one that belonged to the manager of a mobile accessories shop in the mall. Holy balls. I saw the Starfield live wallpaper on it and I was in love. That phone was WAY ahead of it's time.

My wife eventually let me buy the Nexus One, but it was painful having that Cliq until that happened.


----------



## CMNein (Aug 16, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> Galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse


----------



## I Am Marino (Aug 16, 2012)

Droid Eris.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slayr76 (Aug 16, 2012)

HTC Wildfire lol only got official update from eclair to froyo an I would never buy HTC again after owning that piece of sh#t.


----------



## Jnballs (Aug 16, 2012)

Definitely HTC Wildfire  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## famester (Aug 16, 2012)

HTC thunderbolt. But I gotta say I still loved that phone. It had miui it had cyanogen and sense when I wanted to mess around with that. Never got ICS was the only downside. Moved to the rezound after that still have a simless one that phone was great too. But my of droid and gnex are my favorites for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## go2mo2 (Aug 16, 2012)

LG optimus 3D. Buggy, Random reboots, crap battery life, dual core with dual channel memory but slow as hell and still waiting on official gingerbread. Soooo glad I went back to the nexus line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 16, 2012)

jordanprudent said:


> Can't hate my hero as it brought me into the world of android and the phone still works now.
> Desire HD because despite miss leading specs the phone was dreadful and had such an appalling battery life it was unreal. Also crap camera.
> 2nd worst was lg optimus 3d , lame battery life pathetic updates and very limited dev support (what was there was good though) also it was so thick you could use it to bludgeon someone , make a house , baseball bat or many other uses. Kind of like duck tape really...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Duck tape
Really?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## crixley (Aug 16, 2012)

x10...

What a piece of garbage.

Sony's  version of android is by far the worst.

the multi-touch bug, crap 65k screen


----------



## -=Beavis=- (Aug 16, 2012)

LG Optimus 2x -random reebots, crappy battery life and the poorest update support yet!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## rayiskon (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung galaxy S Plus i9001 
1.4 GHz, 512 RAM and adreno 205, but lags like hell, terrible wake lag and even worse battery life. Add samsung's Crapwiz to get the full experience. Only samsung can screw up such a hardware. Oh, and of course, no official ics support.

Edit: for the guys whining about htc wildfire, come on, u can't blame htc for not updating it to gingerbread, the hardware limitations (small /system partition) just can't be overcrossed. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Trekfan422991 (Aug 16, 2012)

The LG thrill 4g was a really cool device.. and the hardware specs were good..
Plagued with problems and LG's terrible support..
 Oh yeah and we only got GB a few months ago..

Love my gnex though!!!


----------



## McGiverGim (Aug 16, 2012)

LG Optimus 2x, lots of problems, some solved, some not...


----------



## running_penguin (Aug 16, 2012)

I would say the sensation. I just did not like that phone at all.. I had the inspiration as my first, then the G2x as a second, traded that for a sensation, and now on a Galaxy Nexus running the newest version of Jelly Bean rooted of course.. this is a great little phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Shad0wguy (Aug 16, 2012)

I've had a pretty good experience with all the Android phones I've had, which include the HTC Aria, HTC Inspire 4g, Motorola photon, and now the galaxy nexus. If I had to pick a worst it would be the photon. Not because of any physical aspect of the phone, but because of Motorola unfriendly software practices. Updates that lock the boot loader, failed updates when a stock app is missing, unable to roll back, and not releasing sbf for latest updates. Unless their policies change due to being owned by Google I won't be buying another Motorola phone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## uansari1 (Aug 16, 2012)

phreshy said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making testing and typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



I had the first ever Android phone also...the T mobile G1.  In retrospect it was fun at the time, but seeing where Android is now, I can't imagine how I got along with it for over a year!  I moved from that to the Nexus One, then Nexus S, and now the GNex.  Each one was loads better than the last.


----------



## RellikZephyr (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy. That's the original galaxy, before the galaxy s. Not just the worst android phone but probably worst phone period

Rellikzephyr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kishen80 (Aug 16, 2012)

X10....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## nighthawk626 (Aug 16, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> My HTC rezound. It sucked ass. Horrible battery life and horrible quality control from HTC... maybe because all my other HTC phones were awesome... but not the Rezound.
> 
> Gnex is amazing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



bro really? htc rezound had the best specs of any android phone. the beautiful screen, BEST BEST BEST cell phone signal inside and outside anywhere, very fast processor. i feel like that's one beautiful creation of a phone that alot of mod's never picked up therefore leaving it stranded in the hands of verizon and HTC. seriously, i'm still looking for one right now since i constantly tether with unlimited data and ill still keep my gnexus for daily miui loving


----------



## Theshawty (Aug 16, 2012)

Xperia X10 Mini. God, I hated that phone. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spencer88 (Aug 16, 2012)

HTC EVO 3D. 

Damn phone couldn't hold a signal. I don't know how many missed calls I had using that phone. And that qHD display...it made the phone really narrow and I had a hell of a time typing on it.


----------



## spyderman33 (Aug 16, 2012)

urmothersluvr said:


> The moto cliq. The reason I hate motorola
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I second that... Motorola Cliq was awful..


----------



## /b/laZ1n (Aug 16, 2012)

HTC Evo 4g.  I hated that phone.  Went from it to a GNEX and have never looked back.  It might have been better if it wasn't on sprint but it was nothing like my OG Evo.


----------



## indyred99 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have two the Eris and the LG Revolution.  Those phones were terrible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LarsAussems (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing to complain about. Had a HTC Desire and currently using a Galaxy Nexus.  Both beautiful and fast phones. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Christian90s (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst phone I ever had was the Motorola devour. By the time my upgrade came there had been no updates and I had gotten 3 replacements.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## deadnc34 (Aug 16, 2012)

The worst I ever had? Gosh, that's hard. All of them had the good and the bad. 

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chocu1a (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess it would be the Optimus V, which wasn't bad really, just small. It taught me how to use ADB & flash roms. I have really liked all the android phones I had.
Optimus V > Droid Charge > Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## awrnsmn (Aug 16, 2012)

For sure the Moment.....horrible horrible POS phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## spiritcrusher33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Htc hero..  atrix 4g <--- only the software,, ( hardware still rules )  samsung infuse/ htc inspire  t-mobile galaxy tab 7,<-----for the lack of updates..... skyrocket<----screen sucked.. att galaxy note <---- sucked to me compared to the INT Note<--- but sold that to get a galaxy nexus..  atm my too all time favs are the unlocked galaxy nexus and the old droid inc.<----still have it.. ..


----------



## [IO]ERROR (Aug 16, 2012)

Phone? Well that would be my Galaxy Nexus. The reason for that is my other Android phone was the Nexus One which in my opinion was the best phone every made. So while I love my GN I still wished Google had just upgraded the N1. And I switched because my new job pays for my phone and I had to get a Verizon phone. My N1 was T-Mobile.


----------



## RoyJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Let's see. I had a Droid X, Droid X2, Samsung Stratosphere & then my Nexus. I hated the Stratosphere the most. Terrible call quality (which wasn't on any of the others) as well as a terrible lack of development due to locked RIL. 

Sent from my BAMF Nexus


----------



## imrush1984 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would say Lg Optimus 3d even though there were other bad phones like htc wildfire, desire HD maybe. Now i own the nexus which is the best for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boe (Aug 16, 2012)

phreshy said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making testing and typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



It would be a toss up between the EVO 3D and the Nexus.   I've had a lot of other android, WM and smartphones but the EVO 3D and Nexus both have the same issue - poor signal quality.   I've lived in the same place for the last 15 years and only 2 phones dropped calls on a regular bases, the EVO 3D and the Nexus.     I want to get the Note 2 and hope that it will have a decent signal reception.   The crappy signal reception on the Nexus and the Verizon "support" of the Nexus has soured me on ever getting an Nexus again.   I'm sure for people who communicate by text won't have an issue with the Nexus but I use 3000-4000 minutes of voice so I'm pretty sure when a phone works well as a phone or not.

My EVO and ET4G were both excellent CDMA phones.


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Aug 16, 2012)

Droid Charge. What a POS. The only saving grace about that brick was the SAMOLED+ screen. Everything else? No kernel source code, weighs about 50 lbs, battery life of a few minutes, huge, thick, ugly, TouchWiz, I could go on...


----------



## RoyJ (Aug 16, 2012)

aznxk3vi17 said:


> Droid Charge. What a POS. The only saving grace about that brick was the SAMOLED+ screen. Everything else? No kernel source code, weighs about 50 lbs, battery life of a few minutes, huge, thick, ugly, TouchWiz, I could go on...

Click to collapse



Looks like I made the right choice, then. Vzw warrantied me a different model when I had my Stratosphere. It was between a nexus and a charge. :thumbup:

Sent from my BAMF Nexus


----------



## afma_afma (Aug 16, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> Galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



k ur banned for saying galaxy nexus..lol.....


ohh my worst android phone I have owned ..is LG Revolution...only good thing about it was : it had LTE...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## fcisco13 (Aug 16, 2012)

G2X NVIDIA sucks at support, Ricardo Cerqueira aka arcee made it bad ass!

G NEXUS


----------



## DoubleTapZombies (Aug 16, 2012)

Galaxy S Captivate has to be the worse.


----------



## blazed04 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hands down my worst Android device was the Motorola Milestone through Telus. It was horribly slow and had a locked bootloader. Also, the power button broke out of warranty so I had to rebind the camera button to turn on the screen. Now that I have my Galaxy Nexus it's hard to believe I was able to last that long with a locked bootloader.


----------



## redshirt72 (Aug 16, 2012)

Shattered the screen on my Tmobile HD2 and was still under contract, so I needed something cheap that could ride me out until the end when I could be free to pick up a monster.   Grabbed a prepaid Samsung Dart and threw my SIM card in, seemed ok at first, but very locked down and had multiple restarts and the screen's low resolution just made me crazy.  I lasted less than a week with it and returned it.  Made me realize that as nice as open source is it'd be nice if Google could put their foot down on garbage phones like that and say you can't put that out there, the user experience is going to make us laughing stocks.


----------



## Man_u (Aug 16, 2012)

My old LG GT540 and my father's HTC Wildfire 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## moshe22 (Aug 16, 2012)

LG G2x

It was an impressive fast phone but super glitchy and lots of data disconnection issues.

Second worst HTC Sensation, it had so many hardware flaws that I had to exchange it about 10 times, No exaggeration.

I have had the best experience with the two Samsung phones I have had.

Samsung Galaxy S 4G and Galaxy Nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mortenmhp (Aug 16, 2012)

Seriously change it to "The Worst Android Phone You Ever Used"...

This way any first time android buyer would have to answer the GN... makes no sense.

However the worst i owned was the htc desire, but i really liked that device, the GN is just better and a couple of years newer.

The worst i ever used? seriously can't deside, but i would have to say the wildfire, it was really horrible.


----------



## kyokeun1234 (Aug 16, 2012)

One of my family from my home country (South Korea) visited us in Canada and my aunt brought her phone, LG Optimus Vu (LG version of Samsung Galaxy Note, but instead of screen being 16:9, it is 4:3...)

I've tried it for couple hours and I gotta say: WHY IN THE GOD'S GREEN EARTH DID LG MADE THIS PHONE  4:3? 

Not even joking, I like Galaxy Note, but HATE Optimus Vu. It's ugly, sluggish, and unusable thanks to its stupid 4:3 form factor!


----------



## thegtfusion (Aug 16, 2012)

Htc dream was the worst phone I think. Super slow and thick. Also a fragile slide out keyboard.

Samsung phones are the best  especially nexus phones 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratedr75 (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note, Samsung Galaxy S. Basically any with Touchwiz, its a bloody horrible interface Motorola's Motoblur IMO is much nicer graphically and practically. 

If my Nexus had had TW (See I cant even type it without feeling angry) then I would have got a HTC One X.


----------



## joaotrindade (Aug 16, 2012)

Huawey U8100

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## keynith (Aug 16, 2012)

Lg revolution. Wanted to throw it out at the window every day. 

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## oldblue910 (Aug 16, 2012)

My worst one was my first one...a Motorola CLIQ XT. Honestly, it wasn't a bad phone, but Android 1.5 was already outdated by the time it came out, it never got upgraded past that, and it was slow as all get out. But for the price, I got what I paid for. I've only gotten better in the phone department from there...T-Mobile G2 -> Nexus S -> Galaxy Nexus. Even now there are days I miss that G2. That was a hell of a phone.


----------



## elias17 (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst android phone i ever had was the galaxy ace s5830i man that was ****ty it was realeased like a year ago and we didnt get any rom till last month glad i got the galaxy s2 now


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 16, 2012)

Motorola Devour. I may have been the only person to find a way to root it, but the boot loader was still sealed. No major updates, and it was stuck at 1.6. After harassing Verizon for a few days, they let me trade it for the Droid. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrianDigital (Aug 16, 2012)

For me it was my girls epic 4g Christ that thing would never run right either be stock, rooted ROM that thing was the balls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris31jct (Aug 16, 2012)

A Kyocera back in the 2008. Forgot the model.


----------



## gbarayah (Aug 16, 2012)

For me, it would have to be the Motorola XT860 - GREAT hardware and a superb keyboard but the lack of support from Moto and the fact that it was locked down so tightly has skewed me away from ever buying another Motorola smartphone ever again.  Too bad too because their hardware is something to drool over IMO - imagine a Droid Razr with an unlocked bootloader and actual code for develops to work with


----------



## TheRC51 (Aug 16, 2012)

My worst phone was also my first one. LG Optimus One. I was unable to get the Nexus S at the time so I had to go with that phone. Bad battery life, really small screen, horrible support (although dev support was pretty good), and really outdated. So glad I bought a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Exodian (Aug 16, 2012)

Tie between Samsung moment and lg g2x. They both got tossed against a wall.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## cmoG530 (Aug 16, 2012)

urmothersluvr said:


> The moto cliq. The reason I hate motorola
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Aye yi yi, my mother had that phone and it was horrendous! So laggy, small, ugly motoblur, development sucked, because there's literally nothing you can do to make it any better. 

#Sent From md-. - bm and d,"b


----------



## cmoG530 (Aug 16, 2012)

GR36 said:


> HTC hero (T-Mobile g2). I got it as t3 said it was awesome.
> 
> It was dire rubbish screen. Pointless tracker ball. And the battery...its was about as small as a watch battery

Click to collapse



Yeah, it used to always get stuck and I was always scared, that it was going to pop out. Needless to say, I left sprint because of it. Couldn't afford the Evo at the time. 

#Sent From md-. - bm and d,"b


----------



## Duce HD2 (Aug 16, 2012)

HTC MyTouch 3G.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j3r3myp (Aug 16, 2012)

I got only 2 Android phones : Acer BeTouch E210 (BlackBerry-like keyboard) and GNex.
You know which one's the worst


----------



## miketoasty (Aug 16, 2012)

I have owned a GNexus, HTC Thunderbolt, Droid X, and Droid 2. None of them were really that bad (With a little bit of hackery thanks to the community) but I would have to say the Droid 2/X just because of the locked bootloader.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung intercept was my worst android phone. 
Dev support was good though. 
More ram and it would have done wonders for it. I'm still glad though that I bought it as it introduced me to the wonderful workings of android and all the fun of rooting and flashing ROMs and kernels


----------



## laker666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Behold 2...worst phone ever made

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## brenopapito (Aug 16, 2012)

Milestone 2 aka Droid 2


----------



## parkin11 (Aug 16, 2012)

galaxy nexus.  Can't seem to get around the crazy overheat battery drain issues.  On my third one.  Loved my OG Evo and never had a single problem with that phone.  I am actually considering trading my gnex for an iphone


----------



## TheGratefulDead (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst phone I owned was the samsung stratosphere had it a month and had to ditch it 

Sent from my GNex-Slim Bean 2.0.1


----------



## maw230 (Aug 16, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus without a doubt.  I'm on my third and the battery life is ****, it thinks it's being plugged in and unplugged all the time, it constantly scans the media card, blue tooth has always been ****, camera is a god damn abomination for a high end smart phone.  

it's only saving grace is the dev community.


----------



## aooga (Aug 16, 2012)

Moto razr...now that was a piece of #*@$


----------



## ProDriver77 (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst was the LG Optimus S my wife had. Constant freezing, failures to load apps from SD, and horrid battery life. Got her & I both the Galaxy Nexus when we switched to Verizon. Very happy with this phone so far, except for some occasional "signal dropouts" and data reconnection issues which I'll address with Verizon this weekend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Wireless


----------



## tryout1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sony Xperia X8. I had it for 2 hours and then sold it, i bought it for temporary replacement for my Motorola Droid back then cause the speaker was defect, but hell the X8 was so freaking slow and lagged so much, i think i had a bad sample cause most of the time if someone called me it lagged so bad that if i wanted to answer the call the one on the other end already canceled the call already ... 2 years ago ...


----------



## Cyberdan3 (Aug 16, 2012)

T-Mobile LG G2X


----------



## crixley (Aug 16, 2012)

So many people saying the galaxy nexus :/ if they think this is the worst phone I'd hate to see what they think is the best...


----------



## Cilraaz (Aug 16, 2012)

I had the Droid X2 when it first came out.  I don't think they had perfected the dual core functionality yet.  I use my phones as media devices when I'm at work (podcasts, music, etc).  The X2 couldn't play 30 seconds of media without stuttering and skipping.  

I ended up complaining until they offered me an early upgrade on another line, and I got the Charge... which I used for about a year before enough complaints and replacements caused them to give me the Nexus.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 16, 2012)

Motorola backflip

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mick3444 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kyocera echo. Worst android phone period.


----------



## sitinon327 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've owned the G1, then the Nexus One and currently use a Galaxy Nexus, so I'll vote G1 by default. I recently let a friend who lost her Vibrant phone use it and the absolute lack of internal storage became evident in the first 5 mins. I'd also forgotten how small the screen was. And I used that phone for 2.5 years lol.


----------



## jelliottz (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung Behold II for T-Mobile. I don't even claim it in my device history it was so bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ÜBER™ (Aug 16, 2012)

maw230 said:


> Galaxy Nexus without a doubt.  I'm on my third and the battery life is ****, it thinks it's being plugged in and unplugged all the time, it constantly scans the media card, blue tooth has always been ****, camera is a god damn abomination for a high end smart phone.
> 
> it's only saving grace is the dev community.

Click to collapse



Sucks to be you then my gnex is flawless. 

Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## chancy319 (Aug 16, 2012)

The worst Android phone I've ever had is *picks up stick and puts on flame shield* the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## houstonsveryown (Aug 16, 2012)

LG Nitro HD. My god where do I begin.  Horrible battery life point blank. 
1830mah doesn't last a half a day.(custom rom or Stock) 1.5 ghz dual core. Yeah right. Runs laggy af. 
Only plus is the screen. I'm current looking to get rid of it. 
Edit:the captivate was a better phone and that phone sucked. :banghead:

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## POLO_i780 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive only had two Android phones (Xperia X10 and GS2), but between them the Xperia X10 was the worst, although i loved its design and feel, i must say, SE ruined it with the experience with the crappy little RAM, weird multitouch limitations, fps cap, updates were a never ending drama,laggy Mediascape and Timescape UI and the worst of them all, a Camera light that had to be turned on manually, it wasnt a proper flash.

There was also the weak Micro USB port which had me wake up to an uncharged X10 some mornings, had to send it in for a whole month.

Thanks to the XDA X10 Dev community (TripNRaver, Wolfbreak etc...) it was a lot more bareable, and i shall never go with Sony/SE again, their phones always had odd issues and weird compromise.

Been so happy with my GS2 all the way through from 2.3.4, 2.3.6, 4.0.3 and now 4.0.4 running beautifully and its been an absolute trooper, no random reboots, fast, smooth and solid HW.


----------



## Safe0716 (Aug 16, 2012)

Commtiva z71 (Orange Boston) and now SGS3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Alex1123 (Aug 16, 2012)

from my use of the samsung moment, htc hero, epic 4g touch (galaxy s2), iphone 4s, and galaxy nexus the worst was the samsung moment data lock ups where annoying battery was decent i suppose the screen had no multitouch it was really bad. second worst was the iphone 4s it just didnt have much customization i mean sure it was smooth and all but it was boring.  the 3rd worst was the htc hero it had ok battery the screen wasnt bad it had multitouch the camera was ok but no led flash :/ but i loved the led notification and i think its still getting roms  . the galaxy s 2 epic 4g touch was awesome the only problem was the resolution of the screen! The galaxy nexus is perfect  well maybe not battery life lol


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 16, 2012)

Safe0716 said:


> Commtiva z71 (Orange Boston) and now SGS3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So what's the worst Android device you've owned?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erkv (Aug 16, 2012)

I hate the samsung galaxy s, slow, laggy, everything was wrong, even the keyboard...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ozkitar (Aug 16, 2012)

erkv said:


> I hate the samsung galaxy s, slow, laggy, everything was wrong, even the keyboard...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Same here! bad memmories about galaxy s. When something start working ok another thing go wrong!!


----------



## kevinjgray88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well my nexus is. According to my iphone sheep friends after I bust out JB and all the customizations and they show me how they got crazy and rearranged the icons on their home screen.

Jellin' like a felon


----------



## ÜBER™ (Aug 16, 2012)

erkv said:


> I hate the samsung galaxy s, slow, laggy, everything was wrong, even the keyboard...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Ozkitar said:


> Same here! bad memmories about galaxy s. When something start working ok another thing go wrong!!

Click to collapse



You guys must of had some sucky phones. I came from the epic 4G a GS1 and it was a kick ass little phone. Beautiful screen with voodoo color. And great keyboard. Was my first android phone. And was the greatest phone ever. 


Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## rasinell (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone saying the HTC hero was the worst (2009) must be smoking crack.. I'm not even gonna explain why that's retarded... it just is 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## patsfan1130 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm one of the lucky few I guess. My first android phone was the incredible. It was and still is IMO a great device with amazing devs. I'm loving the nexus so much more which is a huge statement. For me anyway. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## maxearing (Aug 17, 2012)

Lg ally

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## obtained (Aug 17, 2012)

Anything motorola or lg. I won't even buy another phone until the next nexus.


----------



## Ozkitar (Aug 17, 2012)

ÜBER™ said:


> You guys must of had some sucky phones. I came from the epic 4G a GS1 and it was a kick ass little phone. Beautiful screen with voodoo color. And great keyboard. Was my first android phone. And was the greatest phone ever.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now I see videos from youtube with even jelly bean and i've to admit it rocks but gingerbread was my worst nightmare, I started to hate android OS so much 
Possibly it wasn't the best moment for me with that phone.
Now I'm a very happy owner of a nexus and I'm in love again of Android


----------



## tommy0823 (Aug 17, 2012)

Any android phone I've owned, will always be better than an iPhone. :beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## coldblooded79 (Aug 17, 2012)

As far as personal devices go, I honestly haven't had a bad one. I research things before I buy them. Worst phone trading decision ever was Nexus One for a Samsung Vibrant. Don't get me wrong, it was a great phone, but nothing was like like my N1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bellerophon90 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have had 3 android phones: HTC Desire, HTC Desire HD and Galaxy Nexus . I liked all three but if I were to pick one to be the worst it would be the HD. It was still a great phone but had a few issues..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## RoadHazard (Aug 17, 2012)

I've only had two so far: a ZTE Blade and a Galaxy Nexus. I think it should pretty obvious which one of those was worst (although it was a pretty good bang for the buck)!


----------



## slayr76 (Aug 17, 2012)

If you think the latest galaxy nexus is the worst you must just hate android period lol ,go buy an iPhone 4S an try an impress us with your siri as that's the only thing apple could offer its isheep fans which doesn't even come close to jellybean voice search, HTC an LG are the worst android phones, Samsung and Google are pure android an the reason why apple hates them out of anyone else


----------



## leppo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm only on my second (a Note and the GNex), so I'll say the Note. Ever-so-slightly too big to carry, and for typing. But still a great phone.


----------



## slayr76 (Aug 17, 2012)

leppo said:


> I'm only on my second (a Note and the GNex), so I'll say the Note. Ever-so-slightly too big to carry, and for typing. But still a great phone.

Click to collapse



I would rather a nexus 7 an galaxy nexus combined for the same price than a galaxy note.


----------



## chlehqls (Aug 17, 2012)

In my SIG is my history which isn't a whole lot. Out of the three I had, I would say the EVO 3D. I had to replace it three times because of issues. The last replacement had a giant lint inside the camera lens but I kept it since it was too much of a hassle. Quality control for HTC is by far the most terrible out of the three devices. I've yet to replace this one nor the GS2 that I had.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ac3theone (Aug 17, 2012)

Worst android phone was my first android phone, Samsung Galaxy prevail. Small screen, no keyboard little ram, 130mb storage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeinzu (Aug 17, 2012)

ac3theone said:


> Worst android phone was my first android phone, Samsung Galaxy prevail. Small screen, no keyboard little ram, 130mb storage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My girlfriend had this as her first smartphone. I tried to manage it for her through custom ROMs. For one, the device was a nightmare. For two, the devs for it were kinda half assed and didn't know as much as they argued they did.

Sent from my AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus


----------



## phoenixs4r (Aug 17, 2012)

Droid 2 global. What a piece of ****.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StrizzMatik (Aug 17, 2012)

My Android experience has been pretty solid.  Started with a Samsung Epic 4G which had solid dev support, then switched to the Motorola Atrix 2, a fantastic phone that's hugely ignored by the dev community, locked BL... made me vow never to buy Moto again unless there's "Nexus" in the name.  And now I have the GNex which destroys the old phones in dev options pretty handily.  I loved them all though.  You want to talk **** phones?  How about the Moto Nextels (i90/i730 etc) from 10 years ago lol

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus on AT&T


----------



## chronophase1 (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a bad experience with my Nexus S. I think part of the problem was it being secondhand. A lot of problems began to crop up, sadly. The speaker(in-call) decided it didn't want to work when I needed it to. The microphone didn't work half the time. My friend got the phone for me as I had wanted one so badly and it was cheap. The battery was terrible on it. I've never seen a phone idle so terribly. But I dealt with it using workarounds until I saved up and bought my GNex which I'm very pleased with. I'm not knocking the NS, as I think I just got a bad apple. I still love the phone, but it just wasn't worth the headache anymore. It's the only one I ever had an issue with. All my other Android devices have been good. Not to mention a great site/community which has kept me on the platform


----------



## markop90 (Aug 17, 2012)

LG Optimus 2X 

Decent hardware, but software wrote by noob programmers... 

-Froyo sometimes slowdowns when there are apps installed on sdcard
-GB suffers of a fu**in and annoying memory leak bug that slowdowns the phone a lot after 12h of runtime
-CM7/CM9 are good but they're battery hungry... Phone lasts 7h totally in idle. 

Now, in 2012, I'm still on froyo. On a dual core phone. 

F*CK NVIDIA AND LG!!!


----------



## Kazireh (Aug 17, 2012)

Huawei Ascend, so frigging slow ._.  Thank fully I have a Sensation now which makes me life better until the next nexus comes out.


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## chronophase1 (Aug 17, 2012)

markop90 said:


> LG Optimus 2X
> 
> Decent hardware, but software wrote by noob programmers...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I wanted that phone so badly. I'm glad I avoided it. That phone had so much potential and just got shafted.


----------



## werdna87 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not really sure of my worst... I started with the incredible them jumped on the rezound on launch day, then cracked the screen and got a galaxy S3. If I had to choose one though it would have to be the rezound. Battery life was pretty bad, only had HTC dev unlock for the longest time, and had minimal dev support compared to my others. Don't get me wrong,I still loved it and the screen was (and still is) the highest pixel density ever created in a consumer product but it had its issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 17, 2012)

I've only had four android phones: The Motorola Droid, Samsung Fascinate, Samsung Droid Charge, and now the Galaxy Nexus. I actually enjoyed all four. All were quite hacker friendly. If I had to choose my "worst",I'd have to say the Droid Charge; only because it would constantly drop data. Aside from that, it was a decent first generation LTE phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Esteway.619 (Aug 17, 2012)

Samsung moment. Man that fun sucked on battery. 4 hours if I was lucking. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Aug 17, 2012)

The worst was the Samsung Infuse (easily), second worst was SGS2, and then third worst SGS.

They're all pretty bad for various reasons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## qwer23 (Aug 17, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> Samsung Infuse, followed by SGS2, and then SGS.
> 
> They're all pretty bad for various reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



So why did you downgrade from SGS2 to SGS?


----------



## imtjnotu (Aug 17, 2012)

afma_afma said:


> k ur banned for saying galaxy nexus..lol.....
> 
> 
> ohh my worst android phone I have owned ..is LG Revolution...only good thing about it was : it had LTE...
> ...

Click to collapse



I love the developer community and all the tweaks and roms for this thing but the poor screen weak external speaker and laggy touch screen make me rage 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DroidDavi (Aug 17, 2012)

G2x so much hype let me down 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegregulator (Aug 17, 2012)

DroidDavi said:


> G2x so much hype let me down
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LG Optimus 3D for me. The only good part about that phone was playing Let's Golf 2 in 3D. Everything else was horrific. That thing went on Craigslist about 4 days after I bought it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vashishtuday (Aug 17, 2012)

Only had HTC Desire before this and it's still my backup phone,  don't have the heart to retire it yet


----------



## Hannes The Hun (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had a Moto Droid (euro-version Milestone) for quite some time, loved the build quality and physical keyboard but Moto did this stupid kernel encrypting/signing and at some part all owners got stuck with a buggy gingerbread update that still relied on an equally buggy froyo kernel or something like that. way to go destroying your image and android street cred, Moto!

soooo last year I fell for the marketing hype around the first dual core phone and, despite better knowledge of LG's software/firmware history, I bought the 2x/Speed/P990. Man... that sucked. big time. great speakers, mediocre screen, cheap build quality, sucky camera and, despite a really nice basic hardware, the initial firmware was a desaster which LG never quite really fixed.

so the instant the GNex prices finally dropped I got rid of the LG, bought the Nexus and am a really, really happy android camper since.


----------



## Mungulz (Aug 17, 2012)

Haven't had one luckily.

I bought my LG Optimus 2x 11 months ago.
We have our fights but overall its been a good phone.

Battery life is fking horrid but I carry 3 batteries so that doesn't matter a lot. I just wish it wouldn't lose battery on a 1amp car charger. GPS hammers the battery. 
On hot days it can overheat while using GPS too.

ICS is coming out very soon for it though and that will solve all my troubles.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGSx420 (Aug 17, 2012)

Atrix, but that was before any mods and even gingerbread was out. It was a good phone, but it just got off to a slow start. I'm sure I would love to have one now. I liked it more than my skyrocket. Weird right?


----------



## veyka (Aug 17, 2012)

I have only had a SGS2 and this gNexus, I really grew to hate the SGS2's stock software (touchwiz.. urgh), which ruined for me what was otherwise a great bit of hardware, CM9 was good, but there was still issues with radio drops and other RIL nonsense 

I sold it on to one of my mates who is less of a techhead, he seems pretty happy with it, well.. its a large upgrade over an xperia arc (Damn that phone was slow). :good:


----------



## atistang (Aug 17, 2012)

HTC evo3d

I considered reactivating my hero all the time when I had my 3d


----------



## fightnight14 (Aug 17, 2012)

I had Motorola Defy before and Galaxy Nexus now. Both terrific phones and dev favorites. I have no regrets on them. However, I bought a Neo V for my sister and it's absolutely a disaster. It was usable but had so many problems. :crying:


----------



## dumbdroid (Aug 17, 2012)

I never had a really bad android phone....but the worst has to be the huawei X5, really nice piece of hardware, same hardware as the htc desire hd....for half the price! Only bad thing about it was huawei only updated firmware once from froyo to GB. But still a good phone thanks to a decent community...first time i've used franco kernel.




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## hyl4me (Aug 17, 2012)

laker666 said:


> Behold 2...worst phone ever made
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I agree. Surprisingly, this is so worst that not many people used it. lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ÜBER™ (Aug 17, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> I love the developer community and all the tweaks and roms for this thing but the poor screen weak external speaker and laggy touch screen make me rage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sucks to be you cuz my phone is butter. And my screen is beautiful, and my speaker is blasting. 

Sent From My Toro+ via Tapatalk


----------



## kevin95 (Aug 17, 2012)

phreshy said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making testing and typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



I had an LG Optimus Gt510. The screen was so small and the touchscreen was bad


----------



## jprakes (Aug 17, 2012)

Droid Charge...  laggy, stuttering, buggy piece of trash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## pantherzfinest (Aug 17, 2012)

the motorola photon. even with signed .spf files it bricks. -.0


----------



## atistang (Aug 17, 2012)

pantherzfinest said:


> the motorola photon. even with signed .spf files it bricks. -.0

Click to collapse



My friend has one of those and he hates it too


----------



## eviLutions (Aug 17, 2012)

iPhone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## norm12 (Aug 17, 2012)

My mom had a Motorola qwerty, all aluminum. Great feel and build, but blur was terrible and it got left on 1.6. Devour was its model name I think 

Sent by Logo the turtle


----------



## DJTiCTAK (Aug 17, 2012)

Hands down, the Sidekick 4G. Samsung put terribly programmed drivers and firmware on the device, making it difficult for any xda devs to do much in the way of getting the damn thing off of FROYO. The factory rom on this thing was laggy and buggy as all hell. 

On top of that, the devs on the phone's xda forum were/are assholes. Drama everywhere. One of them kept kanging even after being told to stop. He made pretty good stuff, for froyo, but he wouldn't listen to anyone. Another dev became a **** over time, and finally got banned because we found out he was kanging (after ratting so many others out for the same thing).

It was a great phone in terms of build, though. The keyboard was perfect, and it was durable; but Samsung ended its support less than 3 months after I'd bought the damn thing. I think they knew they crapped all over the drivers and firmware on that one, and just wanted out. 

I finally got a gnex after I spent some time buying/selling iphones, and someone traded me their gnex plus $150 for an iphone 4. I got a great deal on this phone, and it is infinitely better than the Sidekick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Maris_ (Aug 17, 2012)

For me it was the LG G2X


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Aug 17, 2012)

qwer23 said:


> So why did you downgrade from SGS2 to SGS?

Click to collapse



I was ranking them from Worst to Less Worst.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## motopig (Aug 17, 2012)

Motorola Spice.

It was when I moved to a carrier using AWS and I needed a smartphone, at a time when Nexus S was $500. I was lucky to be able to sell mine four months later when I jumped on the GNex the day it came out.

It exports a CD image of some setup program which I don't use, very lacking in terms of tethering solutions, and even more unreliable USB mass storage access.

Fortunately it shares battery with the Motosurf my dad has.

Eclair on the Spice sucks. Going to ICS is like night and day.


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Aug 17, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> I love the developer community and all the tweaks and roms for this thing but the poor screen weak external speaker and laggy touch screen make me rage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I definitely agree on the crap screen and extraordinarily low speaker volume (it's pushing inaudible)... but are you sure the touchscreen is laggy and it's not just Android being its laggy self?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sionirvine (Aug 17, 2012)

LG Optimus 2x.

- ****ty support from LG and NVIDIA
- Data loss issues
- Very slow update and fake promises from LG
- laggy, super laggy after a while (memory management issues?). 
- Battery life is horrible
- Camera is blurry
- Phone gets hot very fast

the only thing that keeping me from selling this phone is just the support from the developers here at xda.. :good:
getting this phone an ics update and fm radio to work is super genius.


----------



## Ieatnoobs (Aug 18, 2012)

Not a Android device but a Blackberry....yeah....

Then I had a Nexus S and now GNEX. I refuse to buy anything non Nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undecidable (Aug 18, 2012)

Got an xperia mini for my daughter, 
as she thought it looked cute.

However, I forgot I would have to support her.  
Miserable screen, miserable skin, non-standard functionality.

Learnt my lesson and got a Nexus One for my wife,
same as mine so easy to support.


----------



## leppo (Aug 18, 2012)

slayr76 said:


> I would rather a nexus 7 an galaxy nexus combined for the same price than a galaxy note.

Click to collapse



I would too... actually, in the trade I got almost enough cash back to buy a Nexus 7. Debating that one... but the GNex is satisfying me well enough.


----------



## bayones (Aug 18, 2012)

Galaxy Spica

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## hp13 (Aug 18, 2012)

Motorola Milestone (USA version of DROID)... It had locked bootloader -_-.. But by far best quality build from Motorola 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shohratshankar (Aug 18, 2012)

*Worst Phone*

Dell Venue

terrible phone for the absolute lack of ROMS, support and ability to Mod.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anything Huawei

No support at all 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## sergioosvaldo1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mytouch 3G from tmobile, my first android device! before the nexus one came out.


----------



## supercobaltss (Aug 18, 2012)

Motorola cliq

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jong31 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is only my second Android phone, but my first, the Motorola Triumph was a nightmare. It seemed decent at first, but...
- it made a static noise every time i selected something on screen. And loud too.
- sometimes upon waking the screen, it would flicker and/or be completely white until you locked the phone and woke it up again
- the GPS took about 3 minutes to lock, if you were lucky
- the Wi-Fi took forever to connect. Of course i didn't realize this until i got my galaxy nexus, which connects in seconds.
- there was no support for it, save for the Android development community
-it was on froyo
- it hogged battery like there was no tomorrow
- random reboots :banghead:
- and finally, i had to get three replacements because the micro usb port broke rendering the phone unchargeable. 
At that point, i decided enough was enough and bought an unlocked gnex from the play store and put it on T-Mobile, and I love it! No complaints


----------



## malicenfz (Aug 18, 2012)

Motorola Backflip.


----------



## mr mystery (Aug 18, 2012)

HTC Magic, what POS that was. Was so bad it almost kept me from trying Android again. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## justibasa (Aug 18, 2012)

Hands down the Samsung intercept. Had it two days and took it back in and got the evo 4g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Poler166 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Sanyo zio from cricket holy crap worst phone ever the digitizer was not even glass it was plastic it was absolutely the most laggy phone ever it was single touch and the build quality was horrible!!!! The only thing was it was the phone that got me in to understanding rooting the Motorola triumph was Horrable too but it was the phone that thought me how to add a custom recovery and install roms haha 

Sent from my HTC one S using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathblade (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't really say what android phone I've had is the worst Cuz I'm using my first one now, but I can say that my worst experience with an android phone was with the X10 lagged glitchy and lack of support, wanted to get it when I got my infuse because the erricsons are usually great with sound quality but after messing with a Friends I saw that it was complete crap in performance and ui, also worst stock launcher ever... touchwiz hands down

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Aug 18, 2012)

Motorola cliq xt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bacitovish (Aug 18, 2012)

Galaxy s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

It's like to have a Bugatti Veyron but u have no suitable fuel that can show its real performance. So android stills need time to get better

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## donutkidd (Aug 18, 2012)

I noticed everyone here mostly have a Gnex lol must be the best phone ever.. 

Hmmm worst phone let's see, I've had the G1, myTouch 4g, Sensation 4G and Galaxy S2. I'll have to go with the myTouch for being the worst. Maybe I didn't do all I could to it, but it was just problems after problems before rooting it. Loved the g1 no complaints there. The second worst is the sensation only because every so often I would have to clean the inside of the phone for dust and to be able to see thru the front camera. Also the volume level was HORRIBLE! One thing tho the camera was awesome!! Imo 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## sakailoi (Aug 18, 2012)

LG gt540

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Duce HD2 (Aug 18, 2012)

erkv said:


> I hate the samsung galaxy s, slow, laggy, everything was wrong, even the keyboard...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've owned that as well, bricked one too.   After being properly hacked with a kiss ass ROM it wasn't too bad IMO...other than GPS that never worked.  Still laggy at times tho..lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rivas741 (Aug 18, 2012)

iPhone 3G. Not Android but that was slooooooow. And what the hell was up with no MMS???!!!?!!  :what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## eksasol (Aug 18, 2012)

Possibly the HTC Evo that I bought for someone else. I don't like dealing with getting correct version of H-Boot, S-On, S-Off, the bloatness of Sense. So I avoid all phones with Sense and locked bootloader or difficult to root. The phone itself is decent though.

I'm not fond of Honeycomb Tegra2 tablets even though I owned 4 or 5 different ones for some reasons, they didn't perform well for HD video playback, especially MKV. After I sold the last tablet, I never felt the need for Android tablets with phones able to run the same software at same resolution and performance.

Otherwise enjoyed all Android phones I bought, I rooted every single Android phone I owned including the first one when I was completely new to the world of Android; LG Optimus M. I can totally pick up an LG Optimus today and tolerate it because of the flexibility of Android.



Duce HD2 said:


> I've owned that as well, bricked one too.  After being properly hacked with a kiss ass ROM it wasn't too bad IMO...other than GPS that never worked.  Still laggy at times tho..lol

Click to collapse



Galaxy S is my favorite model/variant. I didn't have the international version, but I had the S 4G, Captivate, Vibrant, and Nexus S. They were all great. Bright screen, excellent screen durability that is better all Galaxy phones that follows, excellent sound quality with Wolfson DAC, most except the S 4G has a lot of developments and different roms. Putting the right rom and configuration its very smooth. The fact that you can buy these devices for $100 to 150 and update it to Jelly Bean plus the sound quality I think they are a much better value than other lowend Android phones in the market right now. GPS on them did suck, but otherwise a great model and Samsung will never make phones with durability like the S and SII again because they prefer cheaply built phones for more profit.


----------



## thephantom (Aug 18, 2012)

Galaxy Y Duos. Got it for the dual sim capability. It's better to have one phone per sim

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogredwing1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Htc Droid Eris


----------



## buddyfriendo (Aug 18, 2012)

Droid X2, just came from it in fact. I'd like to kill it with fire.


----------



## Duce HD2 (Aug 18, 2012)

eksasol said:


> Possibly the HTC Evo that I bought for someone else. I don't like dealing with getting correct version of H-Boot, S-On, S-Off, the bloatness of Sense. So I avoid all phones with Sense and locked bootloader or difficult to root. The phone itself is decent though.
> 
> I'm not fond of Honeycomb Tegra2 tablets even though I owned 4 or 5 different ones for some reasons, they didn't perform well for HD video playback, especially MKV. After I sold the last tablet, I never felt the need for Android tablets with phones able to run the same software at same resolution and performance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you that .  I had the vibrant and voodoo sound was incredible!!  Voodoo color was awesome as well.  And like you said,  now they're supported like crazy and cheap.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarun.krthkr (Aug 18, 2012)

Samsung galaxy sl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stylen (Aug 18, 2012)

Sony Ericsson X8. I wouldn't be against torturing whoever was responsible for that goddamn phone.


----------



## Bigjim1488 (Aug 18, 2012)

Motorola photon. I loved it for a month then the honeymoon was over! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakdillard (Aug 18, 2012)

The touchpro 1 and 2 were terrible then I had to switch to android due to the death of windows mobile so I got an evo4g I liked it at first, then the problems started it ran me back to an HD2 then (with my head down) an (in a very low voice Iphone) so I'd say the EVO was the worst for me.


----------



## mmouse03 (Aug 18, 2012)

I would have to say LG Revolution.  I had it for 1 week and then it went back to Verizon!


----------



## carloscarvalho (Aug 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunz.jones (Aug 18, 2012)

G1 > d2 > d2g > rezound> nexus .. d2 would have been the worst problems, but none then were bad. That horrible LG phone though,  that I bought my ex. That was the worst phone I had seen with android. Vortex I think. Keyboard was good, that was all. Lag out the box, no support, very limited space. Just bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jstrom23 (Aug 18, 2012)

Love this thread. Each phone has been a quantum leap improvement. That's what is great about Android. 

Running Froyo on the HTC Vogue with its 2.7" resistive screen was a drag it retrospect, but compared to WinMo 6 I was loving it at the time.


----------



## omersak (Aug 18, 2012)

samsung galaxy s 2. probably the best, most revolutionary android phone ever made and the first true superphone. but i hated it. horrible screen, horrible plastic build, horrible audio quality (coming from a SGS1), horrible ui. i had planned to put up with it until a aosp/cm rom but i could only last 2 months.


----------



## chronophase1 (Aug 18, 2012)

It's nice to see people sticking around even after a horrible experience. I think it's these cheap, unsupported phones that give Android a bad name. Now I'm not saying cheap phones are a bad idea, as this has helped Android grow, but it's ridiculous how some of these phones were put out and just left on crappy software. Part of this also falls on the carriers though.


----------



## SupaDupaFly24 (Aug 18, 2012)

MyTouch 3G

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlwaysDroid (Aug 18, 2012)

Galaxy gio. So bad hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## turner2914 (Aug 18, 2012)

My friends Samsung Galaxy W.  It has a terrible touchscreen and is really slow with the carrier bloatware.

Sent from a toaster


----------



## Emhalwis (Aug 18, 2012)

Always bought nexus phones.
Nexus one
Nexus s
Galaxy nexus
( first galaxy nexus died without any reason, they told me the warranty was voided because of moisture. 
The second one which I'm using right now the USB stopped working so I took the part from the older one)

So its another vote for Gnex


----------



## Rana Talha (Aug 18, 2012)

LG androids

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## nnnnr14 (Aug 18, 2012)

The xv6900

I got 99 problems but bamf ROMs ain't one! -nnnnr12


----------



## bukithd (Aug 18, 2012)

htc rezound. I tried to love it but I couldn't.


----------



## Svala90 (Aug 19, 2012)

HTC Legend..just didn't like it :c


----------



## crazy talk (Aug 19, 2012)

Worst phone? DroidX 

worst tablet? LG G-Slate


----------



## phatmanxxl (Aug 19, 2012)

Samsung Moment, horrible horrible phone


----------



## enik_fox (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess I'd have to say the epic 4g. It wasn't bad but out of all the ones I've had it was the least awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wikkdwarrior (Aug 19, 2012)

Droid bionic...before it saw ICS...now it's seein mad dev love. Go figure...but I'm glad cause I got my unlocked nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonnyg1097 (Aug 19, 2012)

Before my nexus I have only had one other which was the samsung captivate and I love it. If it wasnt bricked thanks to the Encryption error I would have been using it as a mp3 player.

The only bad thing was that Samsung took forever to roll out updates for the phone. Otherwise it was perfect.


----------



## ProDriver77 (Aug 19, 2012)

enik_fox said:


> I guess I'd have to say the epic 4g. It wasn't bad but out of all the ones I've had it was the least awesome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what I had before this Nexus. Development, especially CM9 and AOKP were awesome! What didn't you like?

I'd still be using my Epic if it wasn't for Sprint nickel & diming me to death and STILL giving me a crappy, almost unusable network (1xRTT STILL in an area with developed 3G and 4G technology well established).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Wireless


----------



## mled203 (Aug 19, 2012)

Samsung Intercept.... wow what garbage. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## elmerendeiro (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had in order moto milestone, nexus one, galaxy s2, galaxy nexus...and the worst has been the galaxy s2 hands down, loved its smoothness, hated the crapwiz awful design....
And the best one, nexus one, no doubt, beautifully crafted, stylish, smooth lines, aluminium or whatever chassis, rubberized back, first snapdragon chip, perfect screen size for one hand use, that thing would have kicked iphone's ass easily, sadly the android ecosystem was pure junk...I saw one the other day and fell in love again....
I have to say the moto milestone was my first love, top notch hardware too, really well made, solid, heavy metal body, super cool design, and that elegant soft blue keyboard backlit...wish the next nexus will have THAT hardware quality...I'd love a Motorola nexus, no more Samsung crap plastic, I like my nexus, but there's no comparison to the HTC one or Nokia Lumia series, in terms of attention to the design and materials

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jokka81 (Aug 19, 2012)

Motorola Cliq 

Sent from my SGH-T879 using xda premium


----------



## cordell507 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've only had three real android phones (atrix 4G, Inspire 4G,and Galaxy nexus) I've loved them all.. I did however load android via bootlace on my iphone 3G so does that count? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lowrider262 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was using a Samsung Behold 2 for a few days a while back... not only was it suuuuuuuper slow but it was an early version of Touchwiz double fail. And on top of that it felt hollow, had zero weight to it even with the battery. So it wouldn't have even been a successful paperwight

Sent from my A100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eksasol (Aug 19, 2012)

jakdillard said:


> The touchpro 1 and 2 were terrible then I had to switch to android due to the death of windows mobile so I got an evo4g I liked it at first, then the problems started it ran me back to an HD2 then (with my head down) an (in a very low voice Iphone) so I'd say the EVO was the worst for me.

Click to collapse



 TouchPro2 was my first real smartphone, WinMo was horrifying even with custom roms, but it did support CDMA and GSM which isn't something I see often in phones. Heard the Verizon S3 have it too after applying some hacks.


----------



## icebear8 (Aug 19, 2012)

Worst phone prob would of been Xperia play. Best phone I ever owned was the epic 4g. I had a stratosphere but it had no led light and no ROMs or kernels only root. If it had a big community like the epic 4g then I would of never bought the gnex 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## crixley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson by far made/make the worst android phones...

terrible ui, support, and build quality


----------



## enik_fox (Aug 19, 2012)

ProDriver77 said:


> That's what I had before this Nexus. Development, especially CM9 and AOKP were awesome! What didn't you like?
> 
> I'd still be using my Epic if it wasn't for Sprint nickel & diming me to death and STILL giving me a crappy, almost unusable network (1xRTT STILL in an area with developed 3G and 4G technology well established).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Wireless

Click to collapse



Battery life. I swapped it out for a nexus s 4g on launch day. That and I didn't need the keyboard lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had 4 android phones, and the worst would have to be the Captivate. I use Maps a lot, and GPS was embarrassingly bad on that phone.

Next would be the Thunderbolt. That phone went through battery like a fat kid eats cake. Thank god for cheap spare batteries and the Tbolt devs. They made that phone usable despite its flaws.

The best phone overall is my GNex, but my old Nexus One is a close 2nd place. To this day I miss some things about the N1, like its pocketability and glowing trackball notifications. If HTC offered an updated version with 2GB ram, a modern cpu and 4G/LTE, it would be a very tough choice between that and the GNex.


----------



## Sinfamy (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had  G1, Motorola Cliq, Mytouch 4G Slide and the Galaxy Nexus. The Cliq was just horrible, it drove me insane. And the Mytouch was just incomplete, I hate motoblur and sense, sticking only to pure vanilla.
However the Cliq had a wonderful keyboard.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## FatherD (Aug 19, 2012)

HTC Desire HD

..easily the worst by a country mile!..

Built by a one-eyed monkey in a darkened room using a shovel and a toothpick!


----------



## humzaahmed155 (Aug 19, 2012)

The HTC Wildfire S, it was so slow and crap you couldn't even S-Off the damn thing, so I ended up smashing that b**ch

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## 3pcssuits (Aug 19, 2012)

Worst would have to be the mytouch 3g,cliq 2, and the optimus c.  

Best androids would be Gnex followed by my late great HD2 yes I know it was not an android phone natively but once it had android well if you had one you'd know what I mean. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## fnordchris (Aug 19, 2012)

My first Android device was the Atrix4G and despite the fact that I fell in love with Android, I was burned by the poor build quality and the software was abysmally slow no matter how many factory resets I would do. The touch screen on it eventually started acting up and the software would hang to the point that I couldn't answer calls, unlock the phone, or turn the screen on or off- I ended up have to pull the battery out eventually to fix it. 

To top it off, Blur was a pain to use. The integration is nice and the widgets were nifty, but the fact that their backend was so poorly done that if you lost your password, you couldn't use recover it. I probably have 2 or 3 Blur accounts relating to this or the fact that Blur became so unstable on the Atrix4G that it would crash the launcher and force me to reboot the phone. I still don't think Motorola has fixed this and it was supposed to be their "business" phone. Thank god I didn't sink money into the accessories, otherwise I would have been more upset than I was when it died.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## yungboss22 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sony ericsson Xperia x10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## moagar (Aug 19, 2012)

Motorola Backflip for me


----------



## ungovernable1977 (Aug 19, 2012)

GF's intercept... cant believe I let her waste an upgrade on that POS.  Other than that, Moment was good for its time, Epic was awesome, ET4G as well... im not feeling it with the nexus... not a hardware improvement over the ET4G, if anything a slight step down, but thats not that big of a deal, worst part honestly is SOME of the Nexus people... almost as bad as iSheep, even to the point of being GSM elitists (why? its crap...?). Also, I honestly miss TWiz... I liked a lot of the features, you could remove what you dont like, and as far as unlocked? As long as I can get a ROM on there I dont care how it comes out of the box, and honestly both my Epic's took less time to get rooted and ROM'd...  they named Odin after a god for a reason.  Not trolling, just wonder sometimes what the allure of the Nexus is if all our phones are basically the same, dont make google/AOSP the next crApple.  Not trolling, just observations... still love my nexus, but it just doesnt live up to the hype of the cult like following.  Maybe the reason the SGSIII had so little improvements over the II's was so that the upcoming nexus could take the hardware lead, instead of being perpetually six months behind.... idunno...


----------



## b177y (Aug 19, 2012)

LG g2x.

That phone rebooted more than it would stay on and the GPS took about 15 minutes to lock. At least it taught me how to root, flash, tweak, etc, trying to find a fix to get it to work.


----------



## welchertc (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had 3 Android phones now, Captivate, Infuse, Note. Absolutely great experiences with all 3, so the worst is the Captivate based purely on specifications. My phones just keep getting faster and higher resolution, so I don't have any complaints really.

About to add another device to the list of awesome experiences when I order my GNex within the next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoogleAndroid (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had the OG Droid, Fascinate, Droid 3, and Nexus. I really liked them all, but the Droid 3 was the worst of the 4.


----------



## NerdFurgison (Aug 19, 2012)

HTC aria small and crazy slow also screen got a massive crack after lightly dropping it from a height of only about a foot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fredryk (Aug 19, 2012)

The HTC Sensation was a steaming pile of poo from beginning to end.


----------



## Eddog4DROID (Aug 20, 2012)

Had OG Droid, Fascinate, Thunderbolt and GNexus. Liked all, none were really a "worst".  Though the first two were glitchy but that was before Android matured... not the phones fault.

Fascinate did have garbage GPS. And that Touchwiz version was the worst. So that was probably the least memorable.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## lexran (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine was LG GT510!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## azlemad (Aug 20, 2012)

"worst" would be my first android, a Samsung Galaxy 5 (i5503T). Nothing really bad about it just it was slow and small (240x320 2.8" screen)

But it got me hooked on android, upgraded shortly after buying that one. Now onto my 4th android phone, a galaxy nexus, also have a couple of android tablets =)


----------



## kelliez (Aug 20, 2012)

Samsung spica!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## sailio (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine was the Samsung moment... Horrid phone... Had much better luck with the HTC hero from sprint

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## idevice12345 (Aug 20, 2012)

Samsung highlight 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## DarkJatrix (Aug 20, 2012)

Motorola cliq xt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Aug 20, 2012)

DarkJatrix said:


> Motorola cliq xt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danielvargo (Aug 20, 2012)

I've loved every Android I've ever used, but the worst would have to be the Samsung Infuse. Very little support.

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 20, 2012)

Used 3 androids..so far gud..

sent from my htc


----------



## starnostar (Aug 20, 2012)

Its a tie between:
1) the G1... it was super awesome at the time, but the dev scene was very new and the roms for it were buggy buggy buggy, which kinda sucked the fun away after a while
2) the original EVO... HORRID battery life, like 3 hours with no screen on time horrid, tried everything to fix it, even bought a new battery, it was still beyond tolerable... plus the good ole' HTC motto "our bootloader-security is so complicated, even we have no idea how it works!"


----------



## morgy59 (Aug 20, 2012)

My first android phone was the Motorola Milestone 2 that was really bad because of motoblur and no dev support but once there was a root and custom from I jump on them fast to remove motoblur and it became OK but still bad but the hardware is so good and hard to brake and it took 8 month and then I had the HTC Incredible S that was a good phone but the battery life was bad on that phone but HTC Sense only from v2.1 and up is one of my favorite Android Skin then I had the galaxy nexus and its my favorite phone ever support and software and battery life and update is so good but the build quality is not the best and my dad HTC Legend is better then motorola milestone 2 and  my friend HTC Wildfire is better then HTC Wildfire is better then Motorola Milestone 2 and HTC Wildfire and HTC Legend is better then Motorola Milestone 2 even if it slower then Motorola Milestone 2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## slim1991 (Aug 20, 2012)

Omfg lol the worst one I had was my old HTC thunder bolt was so slow and lagged so much and before that was my old droid eris and also I had a HTC amaze because the freakin battery life sucked so bad I would charger it and would have to carry my charger with me cause it would always die on it I would only make it 5 hour when I need it to rejuice 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## nowetdio (Aug 20, 2012)

slim1991 said:


> Omfg lol the worst one I had was my old HTC thunder bolt was so slow and lagged so much and before that was my old droid eris and also I had a HTC amaze because the freakin battery life sucked so bad I would charger it and would have to carry my charger with me cause it would always die on it I would only make it 5 hour when I need it to rejuice
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really the Thunderbolt?! That phone served me so well, still the best phone I have ever had. Worst would be the droid 3 for me. Yuck


----------



## slim1991 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah dude that phone really had lots of issue battery life was OK but the phones hardware sucked it keeped crashing on me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Simer03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had G1, my touch 3G, Nexus One, G2, G2X, S2, and now Nexus Prime......the g2x is by far the worst one! 

Sent from my Nexus Prime


----------



## MS. (Aug 20, 2012)

For me it's HTC Sensation. I sold it after two days and as far as i know, the guy who bought it from me sold it to someone else too. Worst build quality i have seen in my life.


----------



## wintel_mac (Aug 20, 2012)

It would be the Galaxy S Plus in my case. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Garner (Aug 20, 2012)

Nokia 3210i


----------



## utreux (Aug 20, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S. The whole RFS problem was such a pain in the butt. Luckily lag fixes came, but still what a horrible design flaw. Made me think twice about buying another Samsung phone. 

But then again this isn't "really" Samsung. I think the Touchwiz on my friends' SGS3 looks awful compared to vanilla Android. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## sstang2006 (Aug 20, 2012)

LG G2x


----------



## reconex (Aug 20, 2012)

x10 mini pro :| only good feature was hw keyboard


----------



## CliveCleaves (Aug 20, 2012)

Worst phone I've ever had was my first... HTC Hero.

Man I loved and hated it so hard. Loved it because it was android, hated it because even when I bought it the firmware was out of date. Not to mention the crappy screen / battery life. Led me to my first rooting experience. Next phone was the HTC Desire HD, which I also rooted and it was a much better experience.


----------



## Beggars1923 (Aug 20, 2012)

sstang2006 said:


> LG G2x

Click to collapse



+1.  Galaxy Nexus is currently on its way.  Tired of overheating, freezing and rebooting.


----------



## Kalavere (Aug 20, 2012)

Erm, probably the HD2. Not that it's a 'proper' Android phone. I used it when Android first got ported over and it had a battery life of a few hours because it was running from SD.

Still, I bought a Desire shortly after and I've not looked back. :victory:

I bought the girlfriend a Wildfire before she got her Desire HD, the Wildfire is a pretty dire phone comparatively speaking.


----------



## Ricolando (Aug 20, 2012)

The original Epic 4G, but that's not saying it was bad only that it was my first Android and each phone I've owned since has been superior lol. 

Sent from my GNex - Stock/Rooted on 4.1.1


----------



## komsa (Aug 20, 2012)

worst android in my case was i9100G..........before the G version i had i9100 the european version and the difference is huge......... my second worst is xperia ray


----------



## vonlupe (Aug 20, 2012)

Samsung moment for sure.
it had a lot of problems, but was much better than the windows mobile I had before.

at least it ran stock Android.

sent from outer space, probably


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Aug 20, 2012)

OG Droid --> Droid X -->  ThunderBolt --> Galaxy Nexus

All very good phones, my least favorite, aka worst?  I guess i'd have to say my OG droid, but that's based solely on having owned the other 3.  In it's own right a very solid phone but the least favorite of the ones that i've owned.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcus Ryan (Aug 20, 2012)

Absolutely hated my G2X from day one. Crap battery life, poor screen, and some of the worst software I've ever encountered. Put all this in the context of it being the first dual core phone and I was giddy with anticipation and it turned out to be a gigantic letdown.


----------



## DoctorSasquatch (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesn't really work for me since I've only had two: Galaxy Nexus and Droid Incredible.
Obviously the Inc of the two, but it definitely wasn't a slouch for those two years. 
Worst I've ever messed around with though out of all the ones my friends have owned would probably be the HTC aria my girlfriend had before her GS2.
It was a nifty little phone but stuttery and not much could be done with it. Still fun to play with though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Cab121 (Aug 20, 2012)

Worst for me was and is the LG Thrill . Stats on paper rival most current phones. In real life LG dropped the ball like most there other products just from lack of support. AT&T took that and fouled it up worse with the obvious bloating. I loved to hate that phone . To its credit it is the sole reason I found XDA, motivated me to become educated in Android architecture, and gave me the confidence to give my carrier the proverbial middle finger by taking ownership of MY phone. So it's a phone with serious potential but took some research and common sense to wake it up. 

Anyone with that phone read on. Everyone else thanks for reading my little opinion.

I have worked with a lot of great Dev's on the LG Thrill P925/ LG Opt 3D P920. Months and months of testing Rom/baseband/kernel combos and I offer my opinion on what 2 work best for U.S. AT users. Based on actual data collected development and trials. This can all be found in the proper section please search.

1st in the LG Thrill forum
AcidHazard Kitchen Rom/V20D Baseband/Thiaz Kernel @ 1.2
Most versatile and very stable.

2nd in the O3D Forums
Prometheus Rom/V21E/Prometheus Kernel @ 1.2 or stock
Very stable, very fast data, no Bluetooth. 

Thanks and hope it helps someone. I apologies if this stretched some out of the intention of the thread. Just a simple tester who enjoys offering useful knowledge on my favorite site. Please don't post any questions about this phone or the info I have provided here. Hijacking is not cool. Pm me or use the proper for further info/help.


----------



## dogredwing1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Droid Eris


----------



## kgbkny (Aug 20, 2012)

Without a shadow of a doubt, the worst Android device I've ever had was the Samsung Vibrant. Since we're on XDA, I don't need to remind anyone what a steaming pile of crap that phone was. Samsung has certainly come a very long way in 2 years!


----------



## dnalevelc (Aug 20, 2012)

The worst android phone I've had was the hero.  I loved that phone a lot, but I couldn't wait to move on from it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jediman (Aug 20, 2012)

Chompers said:


> DROID 3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ppog (Aug 21, 2012)

Gnex is only my second android phone; before that I ran a Samsung Galaxy 5700 Spica for nearly 2&1/2 years. When I bought it it was already nearly obsolete; on 1.5 and never got the official update to 2.1 because that awful samsung updater software didn't work..... The low res screen wasn't that bad, but barely enough RAM to run the calculator, let alone apps was a killer.... I loved it anyway; got me into rooting and modding and learning about Android and flashing with ODIN and all that was great fun. Plus there's a great developer (tom3q) over at samdroid forum who worked up a rock solid and nearly fully functional CM7.2 for it. So good in fact that it's stable enough to give to my non techie GF to replace her ancient not-smart phone! So I still get to play with it when he releases updates. 
I'm loving the Gnex though, I don't think i'll ever go back to a non-nexus device now


----------



## sirgoob (Aug 21, 2012)

CDMA VZW GALAXY NEXUS.  Ive also owned the N1, and Nexus S.  I would have put the S as the worst phone, but since VZW makes the GN my least favorite.


----------



## snappjay (Aug 21, 2012)

Samsung Dart.  Stupid.


----------



## CAYCE_VII (Aug 21, 2012)

Xperia X10. Worst. phone. ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## DJxSpeedy (Aug 21, 2012)

CAYCE_VII said:


> Xperia X10. Worst. phone. ever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same her but i had the xperia x10 mini pro official Rom 2.1 android


Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## msgnyc (Aug 21, 2012)

went from an hTC Dream>hTC Magic>hTC Aria> Nexus One>Sony Xperia X10>Dell Streak>Moto Atrix 4G>Nexus S>Galaxy SIII and loved them all. (I feel like in missing a few, but can't recall which ones... lol)

If I had to choose, I had a love/hate relationship with the Streak. Loved the phone itself, but support was borderline non existent.

(edit) The hTC Sensation is one I forgot.


----------



## iosmonster (Aug 21, 2012)

I have the captivate right now and I had the lg thrive b4 that and I'll say that the thrive was the worst phone I ever used it didn't even have official drivers, was supposed to be a clone of the o1 and none of the o1 ROMs even worked on it, and when I soft bricked it I had to flash it with a o1 kdz and cuz of the bad drivers it hard bricked it, it also didn't have an official 2.3 update even when the other at&t version(lg phoenix) did get it, proving that it was the worse phone I have ever had

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tattedupboy (Aug 21, 2012)

My Motorola i1 and my sister's Droid RAZR. I've heard nothing but good things about the RAZR and I thought her experience with it would be pleasant, but between the bloatware, the locked bootloader, and the phone's inability to keep a reliable data connection, it's been nothing but a headache. My i1 was my very first Android phone and looking back, I still can't see what I ever saw in it.

Let me also add my girlfriend's ZTE Score. It's bad enough that she's with Cricket, but a phone that is saddled with Muve Music, a small, unresponsive screen, poor call quality, and just overall hideousness like this deserves a place on the list of all time awful phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## beaumontcali48 (Aug 21, 2012)

HTC Evo 4g cuz it sucked a$$ it was my first android phone I should listened to my brother and got the epic 4g even though it had a smaller screen it was still better and now that I have the best android which is the galaxy nexus and I'm sticking with this phone from now on can't wait for the next one .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb0wned (Aug 21, 2012)

Droid Charge. HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 21, 2012)

gnex was my 21st android phone. my worst android device was for me the moto milestone. though it was great back on it's days. i really hate moto nowadays and lets include SE devices back then too. lack of internal mem. cheap body materials etc2. my phone now are s3,hox,gnex,s2 and an atrix 2 lol
but for me s3 and gnex stands out. samsung ftw i guess 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## quantim0 (Aug 21, 2012)

Droid Charge, paid $300 for it when I needed a phone that day. Laggy, bloated, and overall terrible in stock form. Slightly less so rooted. Development started strong but that phone was dropped like a rock within 6 months.


----------



## dougeq (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine was the dell streak. I liked the phone but the screen broke from a 2 foot drop and dell gave me no support for it and when I got a new LCD (it took a few months to find one)  the power/wake button cable broke when I replaced it and I was not going to by a new mother board it cost way more than I paid for it. I still have that pos brick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Quis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't had a bad Android phone. I've enjoyed them all. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## da_hool (Aug 21, 2012)

Girlfriend had a Moto Charm for a few days before it went on Craigslist.  Horrible phone!


----------



## jdizzle316 (Aug 21, 2012)

HTC hero... that thing crawled slower than a snail 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Roxy (Aug 21, 2012)

Samsung Captivate. Gps was broken and it took Samsung months and months to fix it. 

Sent from my teapot. :3


----------



## DarkJatrix (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally I never had an issue with the g2x. I did have issues with my captivate (sleep mode equalled power off. Haha) but the infuse was really laggy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bwood20 (Aug 21, 2012)

Motorola cliq!!!  my first Android phone so I didn't know much about the platform yet.  I actually got it within 2 weeks of the nexus one releasing which was a bummer when I started learning more about android. I actually bought a G1 off a friend so I could have a phone to root without worrying about voiding any warranties lol.  the cliq was so slow but wouldn't die because it was built solidly.  didn't enjoy it at all until I rooted 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyberon (Aug 21, 2012)

Galaxy S2, it has great hardware, but a nightmare for a flashjunkie.
Lots of roms but also too many bugs.

Loving my Nexus One and Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## gt-kingz (Aug 21, 2012)

Xperia x10 mini. Small screen sucks. ^^


----------



## rasinell (Aug 21, 2012)

HTC wildfire. Slower than slow, **** plastic low resolution screen, froze all the time, no storage space, impossible to root (@the time I had it). I literally threw that p.o.s in the sea and went back to using my HTC hero (running vanilla 2.2 and over clocked to 800mhz). even tho it had a crack down the side of the screen it was still 100 times better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## woot_galaxy_nexus (Aug 21, 2012)

not a phone, but probably the original Nook for me. I bought it thinking "WOAH think of all the awesome hax". Dev community died in like 8 months


----------



## gtg465x (Aug 21, 2012)

Samsung Captivate for sure. The flaky GPS embarrassed me and/or got me lost quite a few times. The rfs file system brought the phone to a crawl after a while. I waited forever for updates. TouchWiz never looked worse. Browser scrolling was painfully laggy on Froyo. You had to slide your finger a little bit on the capacitive buttons for them to register touches. TouchWiz was so ugly and tried to be an iPhone clone. 

I think it got a little better with Gingerbread and CM7, but I had already sold it by that time.


----------



## Olajuwanj (Aug 21, 2012)

Att galaxy note for me

Sent from my xperia play using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Petrovski80 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is only my second android phone. My gnex is obviously superior to my Galaxy ace, but that certainly wasn't a bad phone for its price. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netslum (Aug 21, 2012)

HTC MERGE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Echo5ive (Aug 22, 2012)

HTC Hero 200 only because its the only other android phone that I've had. I remember figuring out that some people were OC'ing it to almost 800 MHz and I remember thinking to myself "this is what a phone should be like!"

That thing never got a 3.x kernel and the devs here still got the thing running ICS! Not well, but it was a cool preview.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## chancy319 (Aug 22, 2012)

slayr76 said:


> If you think the latest galaxy nexus is the worst you must just hate android period lol ,go buy an iPhone 4S an try an impress us with your siri as that's the only thing apple could offer its isheep fans which doesn't even come close to jellybean voice search, HTC an LG are the worst android phones, Samsung and Google are pure android an the reason why apple hates them out of anyone else

Click to collapse



I was just joking. Lol. Me hating the GNex would be like me hating oxygen.


----------



## money226 (Aug 22, 2012)

Samsung Acclaim, Moto Cliq, HTC Eris, and Samsung Exhibit 2. All of them suck about equally but I think the Acclaim was the worst. Fortunately Ive owned awesome phones as well such as Galaxy S2, 
Galaxy Nexus, Evo 4g, Droid Incredible, and Galaxy S3.


----------



## tpinkfloyd (Aug 23, 2012)

Samsung Gem


----------



## 15israellai (Aug 23, 2012)

The worst? Galaxy Nexus. 
Hate the name. 






Jk, I mean, it's my only phone 

Blazing on my Nexus Prime


----------



## notanoob (Aug 23, 2012)

X10 Hands down the crappiest phone i ever used ! Thanks to zidzu the phone lives !! i think sony should honour him by presenting him a GNEX


----------



## Herman76 (Aug 23, 2012)

HTC Magic - Good first android phone, but camera sucked donky balls and the hardware (CPU) wasn't that good.


----------



## eviLutions (Aug 23, 2012)

worst - vzw galaxy nexus
best -  gsm galaxy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## helpme364 (Aug 23, 2012)

No complaints with my OG Droid and Galaxy Nexus. I'd say that I've been most satisfied with my Galaxy Nexus though.


----------



## ProDriver77 (Aug 23, 2012)

eviLutions said:


> worst - vzw galaxy nexus
> best -  gsm galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Virtually identical specs. Care to explain?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Wireless


----------



## iso1600 (Aug 23, 2012)

worst i ever had was my Docomo HTC Magic.  Ugh.


----------



## rhodes588 (Aug 23, 2012)

Has to go to the Rezound. Terrible battery life, sense, and a really ****ty radio.


----------



## raider5oh (Aug 23, 2012)

Droid x hands down! 

Its my back up phone and I never hope I have to use it...


----------



## MДЯCЦSДИT (Aug 23, 2012)

ProDriver77 said:


> Virtually identical specs. Care to explain?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Wireless

Click to collapse



Vzw doesn't get updates as often and is more buggy than gsm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Euzhan (Aug 23, 2012)

Motorola xt - 720

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## cmstlist (Aug 23, 2012)

Motorola Milestone from Telus. Bulky like a brick, awkwardly offset keyboard, gazillions of awful firmware bugs, didn't even get Froyo until Gingerbread was out, locked bootloader, touchscreen tended to interpret long strokes as broken up into pieces... oh and the default ringtone was "Hello Moto". 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firegoblin (Aug 23, 2012)

Went from a g1-evo4g-evo 3d-nexus s-evo 4g lte-et4g-galaxy nexus. All were really good phones but if I had to pick a worst I would say the evo 3d just because of the development. Loved my evo lte but it got stollen and that's the only thing not covered by geek squad. Loving the galaxy nexus too especially with jelly bean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## werdna87 (Aug 23, 2012)

rhodes588 said:


> Has to go to the Rezound. Terrible battery life, sense, and a really ****ty radio.

Click to collapse



Are u u kidding? The rez has amazing radios 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gt-kingz (Aug 23, 2012)

Xperia x10 mini. The small screen really sucks. ^^


----------



## CAYCE_VII (Aug 23, 2012)

gt-kingz said:


> Xperia x10 mini. The small screen really sucks. ^^

Click to collapse



Y U NO LIKE 4 CORNER BUBBLE LAUNCHER!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## switchblade5984 (Aug 23, 2012)

Original Droid
Droid 2
Droid Bionic
Samsung Galaxy Nexus
All Verizon...  Havent had a bad phone yet.


----------



## samthe2can (Aug 23, 2012)

htc wildfire! It's so small, never noticed it until I got a better phone though


----------



## takylo (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to say the Samsung Droid Charge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knucklesmckay (Aug 23, 2012)

Samsung Fascinate - *Worst*

Incredible 2 and GSM Nexus - *2 of the best*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 23, 2012)

I honestly think this should be in off topic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Yuhfhrh (Aug 23, 2012)

Lg g2x. There has never been a worse android phone. LG NEVER AGAIN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Droid Charge.

I was hesitant to get it because I vowed to never get Samsung again, but I wanted my unlimited 4G (while it was still a rumor that VZW was going to cut it). Unfortunately, the next Nexus was a Samsung, so here I am back at square one. But going forward, I will only stick with the Nexus line even if it's made by Samsung (as is the rumor for the next one) as long as it's supported by Google.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 24, 2012)

Ideos s7

Y U WANNA KNOW FROM WHERE SENT??


----------



## superbeak (Aug 24, 2012)

Worst phone? Lg optimus s
worst tablet? Vizio vtab1008

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Euzhan (Aug 24, 2012)

Milestone XT-720 moto never unlock the bootlauder.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## pmcee (Aug 24, 2012)

Motorola Milestone European Version. Such a piece of crap. Had to return it thee times because it was always broken. And software and hardware were totally ****ty.... Shame on u Motorola... Returned it and got a HTC Desire I am return and had fun with it for a very long time... 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProDriver77 (Aug 24, 2012)

MДЯCЦSДИT said:


> Vzw doesn't get updates as often and is more buggy than gsm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wholeheartedly agree on updates, which is why I'm likely to try a custom JB ROM. Only "bugginess" I'm finding is with the radio, which VZW advised me in a recent conversation with them that it is being currently addressed.

Marcus, I didn't realize you moved to VZW from Sprint. Still doing any work for the OG Epic?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Wireless


----------



## Euzhan (Aug 24, 2012)

Motorola is a shame regardless to me. This is sad. At least they actually starting unlocking some of their phones... I had 4 Android phone so far and Galaxy Nexus is the best so far. Oof it had to come out lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mlemonds (Aug 24, 2012)

my worst would be the samsung captivate. it was a good phone, but missing a led flash (no other use than a flashlight app) and... it wasn't inspiring / exciting  

All of the other android phones i have owned had a cool 'feature' at launch

nexus one (first nexus device)
nexus s (nfc, gingerbread)
Atrix (dual core)
Galaxy Nexus (ICS and now JB)
GSIII


----------



## Euzhan (Aug 24, 2012)

mlemonds said:


> my worst would be the samsung captivate. it was a good phone, but missing a led flash (no other use than a flashlight app) and... it wasn't inspiring / exciting
> 
> All of the other android phones i have owned had a cool 'feature' at launch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Humm ya the absence of the led was a bit harsh.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## hchristy2013 (Aug 24, 2012)

I would have to say the Droid 3 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## behlski (Aug 24, 2012)

I've only had the Droid X and galaxy nexus. Loved them both.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## hakim1125 (Aug 24, 2012)

My worst Android? Probably the Samsung Moment. Ran Android 1.5 Cupcake. Super slow, super laggy, overheated easily, lousy camera, terrible battery life, and eventually just shut off and wouldn't turn back on at all. I was glad to let the thing go after almost 7 months of suffering.


Cute keyboard though.


----------



## byrongrabber (Aug 24, 2012)

I have only had two Android phones - VZW Galaxy Nexus and HTC Incredible. I liked them both but I have to honestly say the Incredible fit my needs better than the nex does. I use a lot of BT audio in my truck and the incredible is just better, if the BT audio on my nex was better (louder and cleaner) I would say I like the nex better.


----------



## kcls (Aug 24, 2012)

I never owned it, but a friend of mine owned it and I used it often before I got an android phone of my own: The Kyocera Zio from Sprint. The thing was a piece of garbage. It took upwards of 10 minutes to boot and ran 2.1 I believe. In 2011. It froze up constantly and couldn't play the simplest of games. He has since gotten an iPhone because "Android sucks. It's so laggy". The Zio was his first and only Android phone. I kind of wish devices like that were never made, because non tech-savvy people use them, assume all android phones are the same ("All iPhones are the same right?" So they assume Android must be the same)  and therefore just as bad, and go an buy an iPhone instead. That's how Android gets it's bad rep in the iOS community. Oh well. 

Tapatalk² from my Optimus V


----------



## DecemberNexus (Aug 24, 2012)

Huawei sonic. Awfully slow. **** camera.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingshads (Aug 24, 2012)

The first and worst android phone was the Motorola Cliq. The phone was mad slow along with Motoblur. Absolute Fail. I can attest the hd2's greatness. Unfortunately it had a unscheduled appointment with the pavement outside of work.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## tameracingdriver (Aug 24, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S i9000 for me.

Full of promise, but so many problems. GPS didn't work. It lagged horrifically. Shut down for no reason. Camera was poor quality. Battery life was shocking. Appalling phone.


----------



## gab2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sprint HTC hero. Pure crap, froze alot and went crazy on its own most of the time.

The best phone for me (which I still own but don't use) Is the Original Sprint HTC Evo. The thing is solid as a rock, the only reason I switched to the gnex was the lack of an LTE radio (got the gnexy for $200).

The Galaxy Nexus has been awesome so far even though I've gone through 3 replacements due to quality control issues.


----------



## SirVilhelm (Aug 24, 2012)

imtjnotu said:


> Galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I know you're going to get crap for this but its true. I've owned the OG Droid, HTC Thunderbolt, Inc2 and Galaxy Nexus. Each had some issues but the OG Droid was the best phone I've had (while it was relevant).

The problem with the Nexus is its **** radio. I've tried multiple radio's and roms but nothing ever fixes the problem of loosing signal for no reason, loosing data randomly and people getting a fast busy when they try to call me. A phone is worthless with radio problems.

Galaxy nexus is the worst phone I've had.


----------



## knucklesmckay (Aug 24, 2012)

SirVilhelm said:


> I know you're going to get crap for this but its true. I've owned the OG Droid, HTC Thunderbolt, Inc2 and Galaxy Nexus. Each had some issues but the OG Droid was the best phone I've had (while it was relevant).
> 
> The problem with the Nexus is its **** radio. I've tried multiple radio's and roms but nothing ever fixes the problem of loosing signal for no reason, loosing data randomly and people getting a fast busy when they try to call me. A phone is worthless with radio problems.
> 
> Galaxy nexus is the worst phone I've had.

Click to collapse



That's Samsung for you. They don't know radios very well. My GSM Nexus is better than my CDMA Samsung Fascinate was, but its still not that good compared to other phone radios. My HTC's have had far better radios in them.


----------



## enmass90 (Aug 26, 2012)

My first android phone was a motorola cliq xt. Thats where I learned how to do everything. Before the one click rooting methods and such. My worst phone would probably be the g2x. Best phone probably the i777 or the g-nex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## yearziro (Aug 26, 2012)

Droid Eris.


----------



## fuzzbucket (Aug 26, 2012)

That's the truth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## tanner4137 (Aug 26, 2012)

Samsung Intercept, it was my first android phone. At first, I loved the thing. Android fascinated me. That quickly changed when the phone would go into boot loops randomly for 4 hours at a time

My list of Intercept cons

Low resolution display (240 x 400 pixels)
Low pixel densitiy screen, below 180ppi (146 ppi)
Too little RAM memory (256 MB RAM)
Low-resolution camera (3.2 megapixels)
The camera lacks flash
No front-facing camera

240 x 400 is just plain pathetic, not to mention the iPhone like 256 MB of RAM



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## crixley (Aug 26, 2012)

stelv said:


> That's Samsung for you. They don't know radios very well. My GSM Nexus is better than my CDMA Samsung Fascinate was, but its still not that good compared to other phone radios. My HTC's have had far better radios in them.

Click to collapse



I get fantastic signal


----------



## big samm (Aug 26, 2012)

The motorola milestone... that was a piece of crap i swear... i couldn't listen to my music while surfing the net in the stock browser, the music would always cut off no matter what... That was really a bad experience, i stayed away from android phones for many years of fear of having the same experience on other devices. I can say that i was wrong android is now on par with ios and im a proud Galaxy Nexus owner, also have the nexus 7.  Oh and one more thing, i will only buy NEXUS devices nothing else!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Schnider (Aug 26, 2012)

Motorola Devour

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## falco_peregrinus (Aug 27, 2012)

RellikZephyr said:


> Samsung Galaxy. That's the original galaxy, before the galaxy s. Not just the worst android phone but probably worst phone period
> 
> Rellikzephyr
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## irizwan (Aug 27, 2012)

My first android phone was the Nexus S and now the Galaxy Nexus  I believe if you stick to nexus's you woun't be getting any bad user experience


----------



## ExploreMN (Aug 27, 2012)

From my signature, the Intercept was the worst.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilfuel99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Worst: Samsung Captivate
Best: Samsung Galaxy Nexus GSM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus that looks nothing like an Apple product.


----------



## jomama123 (Aug 27, 2012)

by far the worst Android phone ive owned is the HTC Eris


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 27, 2012)

Intercept

Was originally gonna get a moment but it got discontinued. 

Would the moment've been the better phone had I gotten it?

Oh yeah and umm...don't mind that little ole sig label down there...*whistles*...*runs*

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Zeinzu (Aug 27, 2012)

irizwan said:


> My first android phone was the Nexus S and now the Galaxy Nexus  I believe if you stick to nexus's you woun't be getting any bad user experience

Click to collapse



I'm sold since my Galaxy Nexus. I will only ever buy Nexus from here on in.

Sent from my Stock AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jimmyhook (Aug 28, 2012)

The Motorola Cliq... it was probably designed by al Qaeda to irritate Americans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## THEGAMEPLAY94 (Aug 28, 2012)

Evo 3d was the worst phone ever! That thing had the worst radio known to man. Avg camera and screen looked washed out


----------



## chrisrock782003 (Jan 9, 2013)

The Huawei ideos x3 which actually belongs my wife. More resistive than capacitive and if you change the wallpaper you have to hats reset and start all new expect of the images...
But its really good looking-she has the white one and it looks and feels well done. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## msavic6 (Jan 9, 2013)

At times my galaxy nexus does stuff that pisses me off and makes me want to say its the worst but then it does so many things well, I just can't hate it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## goast (Jan 9, 2013)

HTC eris

hocus pocus, abracadabra! toroplus galaxy nexus!


----------



## X04D (Jan 9, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus.

But only because I've only had two android phones; this one and the Samsung Galaxy S Captivate.  I loved that phone.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Jan 9, 2013)

Palm Pixi Plus, didn't have the hardware for WebOS 1 much less Android, incredibly slow and even worse battery life than an HTC phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## notanoob (Jan 9, 2013)

X10 and DHD biggest mistake i ever made for a phone . though X10 introduced me to andriod it sucked big time . Thanks to zdzu for the development on it or else it was a DOA phone ! (no multi touch )


----------



## dgwphotography (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh boy... 

I've had quite a few Android phones over the years:
MyTouch 3G: my first Android, the first phone I rooted. I got it the day it was released, and I got a lot of bang for the buck from that phone. 

HTC Sensation: I bought this the day it was released,  and loved this phone until the day it lost a battle with rapid deceleration caused by a parking garage concrete floor. 

Samsung GS2: This was offered by Assurian as a replacement for my sensation. A good phone - fast,  but I was disappointed with the screen resolution. I passed this phone to my wife when I bought the Gnex when it was made available on the play store. 

Galaxy Nexus: I love the Nexus experience. The vanilla android. The immediate updates. The software is topnotch. The hardware,  not so much.  I started having issues with the charging port and power button about a month after I bought it. I sent it in for warranty service, and Samsung sent it back claiming it was unrepairable due to water damage. Considering that I had never dropped it, always had it in a case, and never got it wet,  I tried fighting it,  but to no avail. I needed a phone, and went back to HTC. 

HTC Amaze: A good phone, if underrated. Built like a brick,  I got a good deal where I bought one for myself, and my daughter. A couple of months later,  her phone would no longer charge, so I gave her mine, and went back to the Nexus (I had bought the micro usb cable and power button, took it apart,  and fixed it myself) .  

HTC One S: The phone I'm using today. If my nexus was built like this it would be the perfect phone.  If my One S had the screen size, NFC, and one screen buttons of the Nexus, it would be the perfect phone... 

My worst phone? The Gnex. I haven't even gotten into the piss poor color calibration, poor build quality, or substandard camera. The only thing that keeps me coming back is the pure Google experience, and then I remember everything else about the phone that pisses me off. 


Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## ebagdirtbike (Jan 9, 2013)

at&t samsung infuse 4G


----------



## Note_2 (Jan 9, 2013)

The galaxy note 2. My first android phone btw.. best too!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tkgod (Jan 9, 2013)

Samsung Behold II. A phone so bad it was abandoned by its creators, nearly caused a class action lawsuit, and almost turned me off of Android early on. Thankfully, my next Android phone was the Nexus One.


----------



## Godra (Jan 9, 2013)

So far I only had Galaxy Nexus and Xperia X8. Ofcourse GN is better,but X8 also was a nice cheap phone with many developers on XDA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## DualSportDad (Jan 9, 2013)

Samsung moment and evo3d. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Jan 9, 2013)

Zte blade black and white.
Even Samsung jet is better which have originallly TOUCHWIZ OS which can be booted to android 1.5-4.0.4 with dual boot bootloader.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jan 9, 2013)

Eris.


----------



## ktempleton (Jan 9, 2013)

Pantech  crossover the worst thing about that phone was that it would just call someone random from your contacts people started getting mad when it started doing it at two in the morning lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium


----------



## aimcr7 (Jan 9, 2013)

Xperia X10 big, crappy display, buggy dualtouch, bad support from SE, and laggy performance. But still love it tho, i learn about android from it, about custom rom, what is bootloader, how important unlocked bootloader for devs, and a lot more about android.
Thanks to some devs who struggle to make development on X10 alive (zdzihu, doomlord, fxp, and a lot more).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jan 9, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt... Worse battery life then the LTE Nexus and worse radios as well. Not to mentioned a locked RIL that was a crackflashers nightmare.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trook (Jan 9, 2013)

My worst had to be the Motorola backflip on a t&t...it was nearly impossible to root,  the install apps from unkown sources box simply wasn't there,  battery was awful and the service was worse. Worst android phone ever spawned by satan.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mcinty25 (Jan 9, 2013)

Droid Razr, it was great coming from the iphone 3g, but i dropped it and the screen cracked, so i sent it to motorola where they fixed it. In the mean time though I traded a ps3 for a Galaxy Nexus, which i also dropped it and cracked screen. LUCKILY i just found someone to trade my refurbished razr for a Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RicardoSul (Jan 9, 2013)

Galaxy 5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## #Amplified# (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm,

I had more than one bad Android Phone.

1. Samsung Galaxy GT7500 (so damn slow and buggy Android 1.6)
2. Motorola Milestone XT720 (Xenon Flash for what bad cam anyway. Locked Bootloader.  But nice design and good build quality)
3. Samsung Nexus S LCD (Yes Nexus S, I had 7 different devices and all of them had dozens of dead pixel. No joy to use them)
4. Huawei Honor (Bad build quality)
5. Jiayu G3 (Bad build quality, buggy rom. But i love the design)

to be continued....


----------



## gaming09 (Jan 9, 2013)

thunderbolt hands down worst radios/battery  life of a device...waste of money


im not thrilled with the lack of ram in our gnex, im constantly having issues with lack of resources


----------



## BrianDigital (Jan 9, 2013)

the htc hero on sprint, thing moved quickly until you got lived in, other than that my gf's epic 4g that phone was bad and samsung should feel bad


----------



## Brutus2TheMax (Jan 9, 2013)

Nexus S4G... Had it replaced 8 times for failing radios. Dropped calls out the ass. Could never acquire 4G and barely had 3G on it... Battery cover stayed nice looking for a day before wanting to replace it again. By far the worst *phone* I have ever had. I had a Samsung Instinct and that thing was a piece of **** and was more usable than my Nexus S4G.


----------



## oldblue910 (Jan 9, 2013)

Brutus2TheMax said:


> Nexus S4G... Had it replaced 8 times for failing radios. Dropped calls out the ass. Could never acquire 4G and barely had 3G on it... Battery cover stayed nice looking for a day before wanting to replace it again. By far the worst *phone* I have ever had. I had a Samsung Instinct and that thing was a piece of **** and was more usable than my Nexus S4G.

Click to collapse



Yeah the Sprint model was awful, out so I'm told. I loved my I9020T Nexus S.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JiminyCricket64 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Zio!*

Zio by Sanyo...  paid the most for it (out of all my 5 android purchases) & worse by far.  Too small internal storage & lag was almost unbearable.  Just using the phone app (the device's primary function) was excruciating!


----------



## guitmz (Jan 9, 2013)

irizwan said:


> My first android phone was the Nexus S and now the Galaxy Nexus  I believe if you stick to nexus's you woun't be getting any bad user experience

Click to collapse



same as u here


----------



## NeoMagus (Jan 9, 2013)

Droid Bionic hands down, waste of an upgrade.  I was still using my original Droid(you all know how laggy that was) and wanted something with more RAM unfortunately Verizon gimped the hell out of it.  Constant data drops, gingerbread sucked on it and now that it finally got ICS it got a little better.  It will probably be summertime before it sees 4.1. In hindsight I should have just waited on the RAZR or GNex to use my upgrade on 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA


----------



## chukis13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have loved all my phones. Started with the G1 which was the beginning of it all. Next was the mytouch 4g which I also loved and then the Sensation which was great. Now I'm on the Gnex and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Amowagou (Jan 9, 2013)

Motorola Spice, it just doesn't have enough juice to run Android effectively. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NoNameAtAll (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't say. I've only had the Atrix and the Galaxy Nexus. So the Atrix was the worst though by no means was it bad. I may own a Droid and a XPRT, but those were phones solely for tinkering and have never been used day to day (On AT&T, so I couldn't)

Worst Android phone I've _used_ though has to be the XPRT. There's nothing redeeming about it IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rygran87 (Jan 9, 2013)

Samsung Moment was atrocious! The lack of resources had me outgrowing it within a couple of months. I still have and use it as an audio book player and it struggles so bad just using Audible.

I have to disagree about the Epic 4g being all that bad. The phone itself was pretty good IMO. The problem was its horrible lack of OEM support and late updates. I enjoyed that phone for over a year before getting the Gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dozybolox13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a lot of issues with my HTC Evo 4G LTE.  Of course, one of the big issues was Sprint, so that's why I switched to a GSM GNex

I had the OG Evo which was great phone, so I was seriously disappointed with the EvoLTE


----------



## Lockett (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had multiple phones: HTC Aria, D2G, Droid Charge, Bionic, a few others I can't remember, and now the GNex. The worst phone hands down was the Droid Charge. It was constantly dropping data, random shutting itself off, horrible battery life. I went through 4 of them before VZW offered to "upgrade" me to the Bionic.


----------



## heyazzo (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd have to say the commando. Wimpy processor, and ram

Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m.kochan10 (Jan 10, 2013)

HTC Incredible S. There was no way to make a call with it due to constant echo effect and terrible voice / speaker quality.


----------



## thunder2132 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm lucky, I went from the HTC Evo 4G to the Nexus S 4G, then to the Galaxy Nexus. I liked them all very much. I suppose I was least satisfied with the NS4G as the radios and GPS reception were pretty poor.


----------



## Gnex Boost (Jan 10, 2013)

The worst android I've owned was by far the Sanyo zio the phone is horrible  but I then purchased the nexus s 4g and now galaxy nexus I think I will stick a nexus device as long as im alive... SERIOUSLY!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## vimmer77 (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess I was lucky too.

My first android was the Nexus S coming from the iPhone 4... then from the Nexus S I got the Galaxy Nexus... never looked back and didn't care about iOS and iPhone...


----------



## jprakes (Jan 10, 2013)

Droid Charge... ridiculous piece of ****

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## crixley (Jan 10, 2013)

Xperia x10...  ugh  no  multi-touch?  c'mon  now


----------



## salahmed (Jan 10, 2013)

For me it was Galaxy Y duos and it was the first and last phone with dual Sim I used. I gave it as a gift after using it for 40 days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 10, 2013)

Owned only one phone 
Lg optimus one
AWESOME dev support
Worst phone used - galaxy y duos
Crappy stock rom 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## player911 (Jan 10, 2013)

My First Android was a Nexus One. Got Spoiled. Wanted Dual Core. Bought LG G2x. Horrible software and little dev support. Went back to Nexus line with a Galaxy Nexus. Really happy with it.


----------



## Kannibalism (Jan 10, 2013)

Vodafone Smart 858 was my worst phone although it was good to check if my applications work on a low res phone  lool


----------



## GuestK00426 (Jan 10, 2013)

Although technically not an Android phone,the worst Android phone I ever had was my old iPhone 3G.


----------



## bushako (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd say the worst I've experienced would be the Samsung Galaxy S Duos...sluggish and little or no development. I don't even know why they bothered d
adding a power saving option in it when the phone is unusable with that turned on. 

Sent from the Rabbit Hole

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




maschiosoosai said:


> Although technically not an Android phone,the worst Android phone I ever had was my old iPhone 3G.

Click to collapse



Just out of curiousity what exactly is it about the iPhone 3g at its time that got it on the top of your worst phone experience? I had it too and at that time it seemed like the best option available given android was still in its infancy and not as good. On top of that the iphones development community was at the peak compared to the rest.

Sent from the Rabbit Hole


----------



## blazed04 (Jan 10, 2013)

For me it was the Motorola Milestone. It was my first Android device and shortly after acquiring it I realized it had a locked bootloader. It was slow and the web browser was painful to use... Since then I've had the Galaxy Nexus and the Note II and I couldn't have better words to say about them.


----------



## ohioDroid (Jan 10, 2013)

My worst phone is my second best phone - Motorola Droid, the original.

After so many ROM flashes and improperly restoring my data, it lagged, felt bulky, and had a tiny screen. And that battery didn't hold a charge well after a while...

Okay, I guess it wasn't really THAT bad.


----------



## donnyp1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Htc thunderbolt. Poor dev/updates, terrible radio combos, and by far the worst battery life ive ever seen.  Should have never been released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrianDigital (Jan 10, 2013)

How about worst xda sub forum for a phone, evo 4g was the most hostile sub forum so far for me, 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marisa (Jan 10, 2013)

I've only had two, the Droid Eris and the Galaxy Nexus. Neither were particularly awful, the Eris was quite the little beast really. The Eris was never a great phone but the community was amazing.

My Toro has been more disappointing, the community is still great it's just the phone itself. The only perk is the 32GB storage, everything else is outclassed by the Maguro.


----------



## Batou069 (Jan 10, 2013)

today i saw a tablet my dad bought on deal extreme, has 2 usb inputs, hdmi minisd card and dont know what, andrid 4.0.X ..its so unresponsive real bad touchscreen...real bad


----------



## mkuehl06 (Jan 10, 2013)

Droid charge. Got that as a replacement for my fascinate, it sucked majorly, so I bought another fascinate off eBay, until we switched to sprint, now I have the galaxy nexus and love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## skyrocket727 (Jan 10, 2013)

First Droid... Although i never used it i've seen how it quickly became a peace of crap that fall a part.


----------



## tsalate (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my this is bringing back memories. After about 14 or so I have to say the Evo 3d. I just had to be the first person I knew with a 3d phone...on Craig's List in about two week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zepius (Jan 10, 2013)

the thundersuck by far is the worst phone ive had.


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 11, 2013)

motorola milestone
pros:best speakers ive heard on a smartphone
cons: everything else

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brooksyx (Jan 11, 2013)

Definitely the Samsung intercept. What a horrible phone. Sent it back after about a week. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Jimboi2008 (Jan 11, 2013)

SE Xperia X10 i cursed that phone :/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2013)

All micro max phones in India and also the Samsung galaxy y soooo slow:screwy:

Sent using xda premium.


----------



## Shad0wguy (Jan 11, 2013)

I've had 3 Android phones, HTC Aria, HTC Inspire 4G, and the GNex.  I've been happy with all of them, but if I had to pick one that I liked least it would be the Aria simply due to it's weaker performance and extremely limited internal storage.


----------



## VBTheory (Jan 11, 2013)

The worst phone I ever had was the galaxy mini, plus it had a scratch in it's lower right screen part which was very annoying


----------



## tweakhax (Jan 11, 2013)

Has to be my wife's old Motorola Citrus, hands down.


----------



## ptr347 (Jan 11, 2013)

The poorest phone ive tested or rooted for friends are samsung galaxy spica ( slow ) and htc wildfire ( laggy and slow ! ). The better low end device ive used is a galaxy 5 europa on a froyo custom rom ( way faster than my nexus s, smooth and have really powerful speaker) !

envoyé de puis mon Nexus s, aiiiiight ! (Michel rules the world)


----------



## slayr76 (Jan 11, 2013)

HTC Wildfire (buzz) which only got official google update up to froyo without a doubt is the slowest, most unresponsive an pathetic excuse of an android phone ever made an it still cost $289 back when it released all that time ago lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## burak.dunal (Jan 12, 2013)

The worst phone I ever had was the galaxy pop plus. low ram memory, low camera. And screen, terrible. 256K colors 240x320 pixels.. Come on!


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 12, 2013)

An Android phone without Android..

 Androidception? 

Honestly loved all my Android phones. The one I loved the most was the Evo Shift.. Miss that baby..

Worst? Samsung Moment.. No need to explain.. Others have said just enough..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 12, 2013)

Huawei ascend 2. 

No doubt there


----------



## Benconquerer (Jan 12, 2013)

Never had a bad android. The first I ever owned was a galaxy s2 came from blackberry. Had to make sure if I switched it had to be good. Now own s3 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 12, 2013)

My first android... This. (Look where I post from). Never going to HTC again. Its a waste of money, never upgraded my phone. Took them half a year to release BL unlock. Been on custom ROMs since then... 320X480, with a 600MHz crap ARMv6 processor. Goodbye HTC. Getting rid of it in March or April. Happiest months of my life.

I will never look at HTC phones till i get something worth using without root.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SliTCX (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I've only had one android phone so far, the Samsung Captivate, but that's not really the worst android I have tested.

The worst android phone that I had ever used/borrowed would probably be the HTC Aria. It was so slow on stock and I couldn't do any modifications to it because it wasn't mine.


----------



## onesikpuppy (Jan 13, 2013)

Moto Atrix.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## Kimori16 (Jan 13, 2013)

God, my Samsung Stratosphere is just absolutely terrible.


----------



## dbreezy187 (Jan 13, 2013)

Motorola citrus... 

Sent from my DROID4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yorginfo (Jan 13, 2013)

Dell streak. Worst phablet ever. I was in love with the idea but the tech was under par and it was poorly crafted. It worked better as a toy for my toddler.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rosenight (Jan 13, 2013)

phreshy said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



galaxy


----------



## mr mystery (Jan 14, 2013)

HTC Magic, havent looked at another HTC product since. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim4w5 (Jan 14, 2013)

moto droid


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SPH-M820 Prevail on Boost Mobile, the worst network ever.


----------



## sandy4u (Jan 14, 2013)

Xperia X10i

Press Thanks On Getting Helped


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm seeing all Worst Android phones are cheap phones you can find for 50 dollars on eBay. Either because they're old or budget phones. Well they're the worst for a reason.. You get what you payed for 

Just had to say that..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 14, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> I'm seeing all Worst Android phones are cheap phones you can find for 50 dollars on eBay. Either because they're old or budget phones. Well they're the worst for a reason.. You get what you payed for
> 
> Just had to say that..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1

((team420))


----------



## yapradica (Jan 14, 2013)

samsung galaxy mini...
both of keypad for back and opsi are easy broken


----------



## tefaa89 (Jan 14, 2013)

HTC WildFire  ...


----------



## oldblue910 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> I'm seeing all Worst Android phones are cheap phones you can find for 50 dollars on eBay. Either because they're old or budget phones. Well they're the worst for a reason.. You get what you payed for
> 
> Just had to say that..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Amen. Furthermore, so many of  these phones run custom versions of Android which inevitably introduce bugs and other problems that are arbitrarily created by OEMs and have nothing to do with Android in general.

When it comes to phones and tablets, you most definitely get what you pay for. If you're going to do an Android phone, you're best off to buy Nexus devices if you can. You pay more, but you get Android in its intended form, quick updates compared to every other phone on the market, and a good quality device to run it on.


----------



## TopoMonko (Jan 14, 2013)

Motorola for me


----------



## nk7600 (Jan 14, 2013)

My LG Optimus 2X... Constant battery pulls, random restarts.. Tegra 2 processor that can't do full 1080p without changing codex, laggy.. Need I say more. I have had this fone since it came out & can't wait to get rid!. The only positive is the build quality. End of.

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 14, 2013)

oldblue910 said:


> Amen. Furthermore, so many of  these phones run custom versions of Android which inevitably introduce bugs and other problems that are arbitrarily created by OEMs and have nothing to do with Android in general.
> 
> When it comes to phones and tablets, you most definitely get what you pay for. If you're going to do an Android phone, you're best off to buy Nexus devices if you can. You pay more, but you get Android in its intended form, quick updates compared to every other phone on the market, and a good quality device to run it on.

Click to collapse



Not quite, the Nexus are actually cheaper than most phones and is worth the price. (In No contract terms of course. A 500 dollar vs a 350 dollar phone. You get the deal c

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## xstokerx (Jan 15, 2013)

LG optimus 3D so called flag ship that never got ics or any other support after release LG no more


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 15, 2013)

xstokerx said:


> LG optimus 3D so called flag ship that never got ics or any other support after release LG no more

Click to collapse



Explains it, it being LG..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jianC (Jan 15, 2013)

Motorola Droid 2 global.  No fastboot access, no unlockable bootloader, and a pain in the ass to get SIM unlocked.  Great hardware, but software is steaming pile of crap.


----------



## ricocollege (Jan 15, 2013)

The Evo 3d. I had three different ones die on me.


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 15, 2013)

Samsung Intercept

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## someniceguy (Jan 15, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Nexus (3)*

Worst *phone* I have ever used: Samsung Galaxy Nexus


Crappy Speaker
Crappy voice quality (note: not a reception issue)
Mediocre GPS
Abysmal battery life
Washed up screen colors
No SD card slot
Crappy MTP transfers
No 32Gb options for the HPSA+ version

My cheapo Android phone beat the crap out of the Nexus in audio quality, speaker volume, GPS, and reception. Not to mention it had a SD card slot (I made that tradeoff thinking that the rest of the phone was great, which was not). I thought I was upgrading my phone experience but I was not.


----------



## neoissuperman (Jan 15, 2013)

Samsung Sidekick 4g... I think that is the worst droid ever produced. I couldn't even give it away. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## Ambi_Rahul (Jan 15, 2013)

ace plus the worst ever android phone wit zero developer support..!!!
lg optimus one was ma first android phone..I absolutely loved it then..great developer support fa dat phone..bricked it like hundred times..it taught me what is rooting  everything bout root n custom roms  
then I got ma ace plus..God it sucked to the core..no separate section for it and hardly three or four roms..
traded it for galaxy note 2 and guess what..lifez awesome  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sachin kamboj (Jan 15, 2013)

HTC salsa


----------



## Pirkeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Huawei U8110 . I still have it. It's unbreakable peace of ****   


Sent from my U8120 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 15, 2013)

LG Optimus Me

Tiny screen
Bad battery
Laggy(even on texting!)
To painful to browse in
Small storage
Small ram
Paltry processor

It costs $95 in May 2011

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FAL_Fan (Jan 16, 2013)

*LG*



moeahmad1995 said:


> Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agreed, mine was the LG Ally...my friends with the OG all got their updates and I sat for months wondering why my phone sucked...and there was no dev support for it so rooting it was a waste of my time since wireless tethering didn't work on it.


----------



## theartofthinking (Jan 16, 2013)

Droid x. that thing was so clunky


----------



## Marek989 (Jan 16, 2013)

ZTE Blade. Very good community, but crap ARMv6, very small (for me), bad GPU, very bad stock firmware (2.2 FroYo, wtf!), very low internal storage (yea, i know about repartitioning), very bad camera.


----------



## khaled_ksa_511 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm don't had any phone bad I have S1 and it's perfect ^_^ 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CloudSA (Jan 16, 2013)

Would have to agree with the Wildfire S, my brother had one and it blew. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abstractionist (Jan 16, 2013)

Worst android i ever had was samsung galaxy ace. I know, this is good phone, but something was wrong with screen, especially with sensor. So i bought motorola.


----------



## fabokid5922 (Jan 16, 2013)

None so far

With the Arc S having fun on CM 10


----------



## andes85 (Jan 16, 2013)

Garminfone. Hands down. Awesome idea, it was a good implementation even. But super sub par hardware. And the device was basically abandoned. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 16, 2013)

someniceguy said:


> Worst *phone* I have ever used: Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> 
> 
> Crappy Speaker
> ...

Click to collapse



So, how am I gonna reply to this while having a Nexus on one hand...
1- For me the speaker is not crappy, and there are some mods to raise up the volume and making it better;
2- GPS is a fact; when I'm home it doesn't detect where I am (Google Maps), it detects like 30m away, some houses after mine;
3-Battery life is awesome if you know how to save it. You can put a custom kernel, but let's talk about it all stock. You can just go to the task manager and end all the tasks after you use them, you can shutdown GPS, WIFI, HSPDA if not using, you can turn off auto-sync, you can buy an extended battery and if it is so bad you can reduce screen brightness. Anyways in my case I charge it every night because I use it a lot (it pratically replaces my laptop).
4- Screen is crappy wut? It's a fuc*ing 720p display!! I didn't notice any washed colors, but it is true that there are many Nexus units with screen defects, so yours could be one.
5- Well guess what you shouldn't bought it then...
6-About MTP, it works fine and fast for me, I transfer music quickly, pictures sometimes...
7- The Nexus is like this on memory terms because Google wants you to base yourself on cloud services. I don't even use 8 GB anyways, so it's fine for me (and I have some backups ).

It is normal that your cheapo Android phone has better Speaker volume, but that's basically it. Reception is fine for me with SIM card, but Wifi is bad sometimes when I am far away from the router. 
If you some many space you shouldn't have bought a Nexus 
P.S.- what cheapo Android phone do you have?


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Jan 17, 2013)

T-Mobile LG Optimus T

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ap27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Original Samsung Galaxy with Android 1.6.
Featurephones worked better than it.


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 17, 2013)

someniceguy said:


> Worst *phone* I have ever used: Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> 
> 
> Crappy Speaker
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehmm... What? 
Crappy Speaker: That would be Samsung's fault, you could've used Volume+.

Crappy voice Quality: Guessing you're either a ****ty prepaid service or just using Sprint 3G.

Mediocre GPS: No problems here.. Did you even let it lock?..

Abysmal Battery Life: I get 9 hours with 3 hours On Screen time.. Don't get where you get Abysmal battery life..

Washed Up Screen Colors: Samoled screen fault, easily fixed with a Kernel.

No SD Card Slot: Considering you don't need 64GB extra I don't know why this is even a problem..

Crappy MTP Transfers: Guessing a USB issues. Works fine for me.

No 32GB for HSPA+: 16GB is good enough, you have clouds and all these things online..

Guessing you didn't take advantage of having a Nexus. All of the problems a Nexus had, either someone already made a fix or they're working on one, considering there are dozens and dozens of active developers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## E30Nova (Jan 17, 2013)

Evo 4G.

The screen was bigger than the one on my iPhone 3GS, but other than that it was absolutely terrible. Couldn't even swipe between pages without the damn thing lagging. The battery was pure ****, couldn't even get a single work day out of it. Had to turn off a ton of features just to get through the day. Then it started rebooting randomly throughout the day.

Seriously, never touching another HTC phone again.


----------



## KayxGee1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had many android devices, all the top performers of their time. I must say the Motorola Backflip was the worst. The design of the phone was actually great. It was the crappy specs and Motorola's terribly bloated Motoblur.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## shaami (Jan 17, 2013)

*So Far......*

Till now, I would say none of my androids have been worst to me..............

All is well between androids & me


----------



## Chadish (Jan 17, 2013)

Never had it but saw the pain of the people that did

The HTC Wildfire

Wow that was terrible, aweful screen, slower than sluggish. Just a skid mark on the Android name.


----------



## kamendra (Jan 17, 2013)

LG Optimus L3 does not support many application and games.


----------



## AshraafCulpo (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry....all android phones are good...except iPhone. ..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Jan 17, 2013)

My first was the droid Eris, which was good for its time, but compared to today is horrible. My worst I'd have to say was a beat up exhibit 2.

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (Jan 17, 2013)

Cant tell..Ive only owned 2 android phones and both pf them are decent 
Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2013)

Motorola flip LOL awful phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxy mini. Had it onde my hands one time, it was terrible...


----------



## bbrad (Jan 17, 2013)

Samsung gem 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imaconeheadXD (Jan 17, 2013)

Samsung Moment for sure... Stuck with that piece of crap for almost 3 years, battery was terrible, Wifi and gps did not exist for me, best thing about it was the keyboard, but it froze everytime I tried to open it...  so happy with my S3 now


----------



## rgs001 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Moving Parts*

All I have to say is do not get a phone with moving parts, like a sliding keyboard. I learned my lesson.


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



rgs001 said:


> All I have to say is do not get a phone with moving parts, like a sliding keyboard. I learned my lesson.

Click to collapse



Those tytn II from HTC still with WinMo 6 were awesome! I have one that is 5 years old and works perfectly except for the SIM card reader that got broken Like in September from last year.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickliq (Jan 17, 2013)

HTC Desire - it was actually a beautiful device, but the poor screen digitizer, awful battery and tiny RAM were all painful
Moto Atrix 4G (the original) - washed out screen, washed out camera, weird on/off switch integrated into fingerprint reader (!), don't eten remember what else - didn't have it too long.

Best devices - Galaxy SII (was a beast for its time)
HTC One X/One X+ - love them


----------



## willcaff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The worst phone I ever owned was the LG Optimus from verizon

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yyqsg (Jan 19, 2013)

no such thing as a worst android phone


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola i1. :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2013)

*re*

mine worst was lg optimus  dint wrk smooth evn for one yr.. nw with galaxy y duos..its better now..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## jayc137 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



[email protected] said:


> mine worst was lg optimus  dint wrk smooth evn for one yr.. nw with galaxy y duos..its better now..:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Optimus one ??!

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## yyqsg (Jan 19, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> X10i :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson??


----------



## hahaha0031 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Hmm I think is galaxy s2 

Sent from my LG-E739 using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



hahaha0031 said:


> Hmm I think is galaxy s2
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using xda premium

Click to collapse



O_O a galaxy s 2? I got a galaxy s 1 and I love it feel free to ship your s2 to me 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



bbrad said:


> O_O a galaxy s 2? I got a galaxy s 1 and I love it feel free to ship your s2 to me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, no send it to me! 

Seriously, s2? Wow.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimlarck (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Tyr Fifteen said:


> No, no send it to me!
> 
> Seriously, s2? Wow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Greedy people don't know how to appreciate a good device 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

X10 mini pro :thumbdown:

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Jimlarck said:


> Greedy people don't know how to appreciate a good device
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The screen is bad, maybe thats why he is saying it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gamertroid (Jan 19, 2013)

*Htc ChaCha*

Mine is probably the HTC ChaCha, my first Android phone. It had 100 mb storage so I could get barely no apps, and If you are thinking that I should of got a sd card I had to store my apps on storage partially. That is like the only reason, but it is such a good one!


----------



## tattedupboy (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first Android phone was my worst one. It was the Motorola i1 by Boost Mobile. It ran android 1.5 (Boost tried to convince everyone that it was a hybrid of Android 1.5 and 2.2), the screen was tiny (3.2 inches if I remembered correctly), the accelerometer only rotated in 2 directions, the iDen network on which the phone ran was awful, both for voice and data, no bluetooth voice dialing, no Google maps, only 256 mb of storage, and to top it all off, I paid over $300 for the damn thing!

Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

well I've only had a SK4G and a Note 2 so out of the two, it's obvious which is the worse...


----------



## eksasol (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I'm not sure what my first response was but now I'ed say I never had a bad android phone. Even my first one, the LG optimus m for metropcs with 480x320 or something res. I was able to root and have fun with it. I subsequently rooted all other Android phones I've owned. The OS allows so much more freedom than if I was using iOS or windows mobile.

I know which phone had the worse built quality though, Galaxy S3 (never broke mine).

Sent from my R800i


----------



## sy224048 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Worst android phone was one that in pretty sure was android because it had the notification bar and stuff but it was super different from android in some other ways. It had only one hardware button and it was ridiculously annoying to use. The app store seemed similar to Google play since it had all the same apps. I'm thinking it was just a Chinese phone manufacturer that heavily modified android to suck a lot. It even had a retarded name, something like iPhone or whatever.

"log cat? Nah send me your address and ill mail you the phone"


----------



## prasad12ka4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Micromax A87
Disgusting with just 160 MB RAM!!!!


----------



## toyes (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy rugby. Lasted 3 days. Dropped it and shattered the screen. OS was slow and just not up to what I needed. Thought it was supposed to be a rugged phone...

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortnon (Jan 22, 2013)

Samsung Stratosphere. Drops 4g connection while still saying it has a data link. Terrible call quality. Screen decides to turn itself off after 2 seconds of turning it on after its been on for some unknown amount of time. Requires reboot, can't even answer calls.


----------



## GoPadge (Jan 22, 2013)

andes85 said:


> Garminfone. Hands down. Awesome idea, it was a good implementation even. But super sub par hardware. And the device was basically abandoned.

Click to collapse



I'm shocked it took 49 pages to get to this steaming pile of crap.  While the concept was good, the hardware was just absolutely pathetic.  I mean the phone came with 256 MB RAM and never got beyond Android 2.1, so you couldn't move apps to the SD card. It was definitely more of a GPS that could make calls and (in theory) run other apps.  

Definitely not a smartphone...


----------



## ainen (Jan 22, 2013)

I've had the Motorola Photon, Galaxy S2, Galaxy S3, and Note 2. I can't say that any of them were/have been bad really. If I had to choose I would say the Motorola Photon simply because unlocking the bootloader broke 4G. It was my first Android phone so I didn't know too much to begin with.


----------



## bwsoveryou (Jan 22, 2013)

*AW: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola Flipout.. horrible Battery, horribe Cam.. horrible Phone 8)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fnxbaby (Jan 22, 2013)

Nexus4


----------



## bbrad (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



fnxbaby said:


> Nexus4

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qyaku b (Jan 22, 2013)

I have only had two Android phones so far so

HTC EVO , has ben the worst I have had so far


----------



## Age of Persians (Jan 22, 2013)

Droid Eris


----------



## Cervante$ (Jan 22, 2013)

*R: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Wildfire..

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcoot (Jan 22, 2013)

A HTC Wildfire... admittedly it's the only Android phone I've owned, but prior to installing Cyanogenmod it was awful. HTC had an update from 2.1 Eclair to 2.2 Froyo, but it was only released by a select set of carriers, and they didn't release it for unlocked phones...

Cyanogenmod made it better, but even so the hardware really wasn't up to scratch in terms of running Android smoothly. That was a big factor in why I ended up switching to Windows Phone: I wanted the OS to run without lag (which at the time on the Android side meant spending $800+ on a super-high-end handset). Plus WP turned out to be far more hackable than I expected, which is a bonus.


----------



## g0nz0oo720 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Droid Razr

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tybaltus Prime (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Incredible >x>bionic>gnex>DNA...

Ummm....incredible? Only because it was never rooted ...otherwise no such thing really cuzit was awesome too

Derived from my DNA


----------



## zakkkkk (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Sensation xe> HTC desire> galaxy Apollo.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first android was the T-Mobile G2, pretty good phone IMO. Right now I have a galaxy nexus. My worst smartphone was the Nokia Nuron. Slowwww with a crappy screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## scorpiopantera (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Only had one other Android besides my S3. It was the Inspire 4G. Only bad thing about the phone to me would be the battery life. The phone and dev community taught me a lot about flashing ROMs and android itself. Can't hate on it for that. 


P.S. traded an old iPhone 4 that I had AT&T unlock for me, for a brand new Ruger P95 9mm, and $50 Black hawk holster, and $100. Lol! The things isheep will do for an iPhone. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HTCTerrorist (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

StraightTalk Huwei U8860 un-rootable, or at least to my knowledge, it was missing many components to be able to be rooted.

Sent from my P2H-I777-HTCTerrorist using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajay74 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

It was galaxy fit I rooted it and it got hard bricked while taking rom backup then after repairing it again got bricked while installing cwm  worst ever battery worst then my previous 5 year old Symbian phone. 
At last I give it my son to play angry bird on it

Sent from my LiveWithWalkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## jon9314 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola droid RAZR.(after ICS update)
Ghost touches made it almost unusable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotwildfire (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy exhibit ii

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Its the **** note.hangs even on oc kernel and cm10.i dont believe this bit am writing with this bul....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first, which is this. 
vvv
HTC Wildfire S 

It sucks. 'Nuff said.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Note_2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Note 2.. the only android phone I've had though

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

Galaxy Ace, battery life is so.. Y.Y


----------



## manuelcar (Jan 23, 2013)

xtz blade!!!


----------



## ItsChanky (Jan 23, 2013)

Galaxy s the jack died twice.


----------



## tanushanand007 (Jan 23, 2013)

karbonn a1 is worst for me, it has all the disqualities


----------



## iamflip (Jan 24, 2013)

Lenovo a60+ with low ram and low internal storage


----------



## iqbal46 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I don't have the worst android phone. Bcoz I only have one android, my galaxy mini, this is the best till now.  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## summer.z (Jan 24, 2013)

Motorola me525 

it‘s really bad. just can take calls and send messages


----------



## geffer (Jan 24, 2013)

summer.z said:


> Motorola me525
> 
> it‘s really bad. just can take calls and send messages

Click to collapse



Motorola V3


----------



## czullo (Jan 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 worst phone i ever had.


----------



## falcon897 (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely my Motorola Backflip with Android 1.5. 
It would lag when I was typing anything...


----------



## hasib_kst (Jan 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y


----------



## gorges (Jan 24, 2013)

*My worst Android phone*

Samsung Galaxy S Plus it was nightmare. Battery drain issues, low memory issues, case quality and overall performance :crying:


----------



## Weissling (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

This note is my first android and I LOVE it.

Prev phones:
Bb curve
Palm pixi
Htc HD7
nokia lumia(crap)


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CHRISTOPHERg (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Any Sony Ericsson 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda premium


----------



## fabokid5922 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Can't say I've had such an experience, any horrible device I root and overclock it then I'm sorted

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## gran_lexu (Jan 25, 2013)

The Galaxy ACE is the worts android i ever had


----------



## birapjr (Jan 25, 2013)

Gemei HD8900


----------



## boglwe (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Palm pre. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## naripsta (Jan 25, 2013)

Has to be the G1.

It wasn't a bad phone at all, but the worse out of the 3 I owned.

Epic 4G Touch > Nexus S 4G > G1 lol


----------



## AprieBN (Jan 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 25, 2013)

AprieBN said:


> Samsung Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



-___-


----------



## Ibkevin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The DROID dare! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyanogendroid (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My iPhone 3g with android hacked into it. NO JK Google it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## brooksyx (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



cyanogendroid said:


> My iPhone 3g with android hacked into it. NO JK Google it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah yes I forgot I once put android on my 3g as well. Not to pleasant of an experience. Add in the fact that that I had no idea what I was doing and was confused to why it didn't look like HTC sense because I just assumed that's how android worked after seeing my ex girlfriends droid incredible. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jeffreyjicha (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Transform, it was horrible. My Samsung Moment I actually liked *gasp* 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weissling (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My ex had an optimus. Horrible. After we broke up I sold it to her sister for $50 lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 25, 2013)

cyanogendroid said:


> My iPhone 3g with android hacked into it. NO JK Google it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think everyone knows about that... I hope that the CM Team releases jellybean for the iPhone 5 when it is jailbreaked. They could use softkeys for a full android experience.


----------



## cmoG530 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



mfsr98 said:


> I think everyone knows about that... I hope that the CM Team releases jellybean for the iPhone 5 when it is jailbreaked. They could use softkeys for a full android experience.

Click to collapse



That's a disgrace to Android.  lmbo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



phreshy said:


> That's a disgrace to Android.  lmbo!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Why? The iPhone 5 has a nice design and it would have hardwarecto run Android "nicely".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weissling (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



mfsr98 said:


> I think everyone knows about that... I hope that the CM Team releases jellybean for the iPhone 5 when it is jailbreaked. They could use softkeys for a full android experience.

Click to collapse



I just think it would be hilarious lol

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717 Black★STAR X


----------



## ktt4510 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I can't say I have personally owned a bad android device. I went from g-1 to Nexus One and have been with the nexus line since. Now my family on the other hand let's see there was the horrible sprint HTC hero but worse than that was my Mom being saddled with the abysmal Motorola Cliq.  I will say this for the Hero though my Dad still has it and had too pull it out recently when he broke his Epic Touch, the phone still works as "well" as it ever did.  Keep in that my parents wont let me root their devices cause they don't want me to have to come over all the time to fix them although I spend more time fixing the stock crap ware than I would a custom ROM

TLDR: Motorola Cliq ruined moto devices for.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy 5 i5500 only bought it as it was £50 brand new lol 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC hero lol slow as hell

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rj2083 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Worst device was the Droid X2. Slowest and most unreliable phone I've ever had!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cmoG530 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



mfsr98 said:


> Why? The iPhone 5 has a nice design and it would have hardwarecto run Android "nicely".
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But why get an iPhone to run  Android? Okay, maybe the apps and stuff, but the screen is so small.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cmoG530 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

All in all though, the one major factor that can make even the beastly of devices suck, is the development community. If the device doesn't have a good foundation of developers, there's no way I can go for it. I love Android for it's customization. Being able to differentiate your device from others, even if they have the same device. I have to admit, I've never really had that problem, but I can't imagine being in it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bleakness (Jan 26, 2013)

Lg optimus .


----------



## ccrowe3 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola Bravo. It had a stuck pixel out of the box and everything was sluggish. I exchanged it for a Samsung Captivate, a much better phone.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ariuss (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC Wildfire.  'nuff said. 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Ariuss said:


> HTC Wildfire.  'nuff said.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HTC Wildfire "S". 'nuff said.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porkchopsandwiches (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh jeez...

I'd definitely have to give that title to the Samsung Moment. My goodness, that phone was terribad and had no official upgrade to Froyo. Within the few months I owned it, the headphone jack stopped working, the charger block refused to work after a while and other various port covers came off, some of the keyboard keys on the right side stopped working...did I mention Eclair? That in combination with Sprint's terrible data speeds in my area made this thing unbearable. I refused to use it for anything other than calling people, just because even that would not work properly sometimes. It now rests happily at the bottom of the Erie Canal.


----------



## Weissling (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Lt. Win said:


> HTC Wildfire "S". 'nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao and your still using it apparently. Time for an upgrade!

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717 Black★STAR X


----------



## coolbouy (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Mine was htc chacha.... the most frustrated mobile ever. ...... hate it

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Weissling said:


> Lmao and your still using it apparently. Time for an upgrade!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717 Black★STAR X

Click to collapse



Oh, heck yes. Getting either an S3 Mini or Xperia S on April, when my exams end.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shog7n (Jan 26, 2013)

A Motorola T-something. The display is horribly bad, single color (black) with backlight, and SMS doesn't work.


----------



## saeid.gh99 (Jan 26, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 !! its not a phone but at least its android


----------



## Sn0w0nS (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



bwsoveryou said:


> Motorola Flipout.. horrible Battery, horribe Cam.. horrible Phone 8)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah a friend of mine had this phone, he realy liked it. I always told him that that phone was sh*t. Anyway worst phone i had Sg mini. Gave it away to my girlfriend .So now ive bought sgs3 mini. I dont know why i always buy it when it says mini. i also love the mini cooper, i really want that car. The original one not the new ones.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Whats wrong with it iv got 1 and i like it 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Sn0w0nS (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Nothing is wrong with it its just the worst phone ive had.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## callofduty4 (Jan 26, 2013)

I went from a droid incredible which screen shattered 3 times, then went to a beat up OG droid which power button didnt work then to the GNEX. So I guess the OG droid was the worse of the 3


----------



## Weissling (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Lt. Win said:


> Oh, heck yes. Getting either an S3 Mini or Xperia S on April, when my exams end.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd go s3, I was looking at Sony at first but the reviews were all horrible. If they're coded anything like they did their smartwatches I understand LOL. Love my g note, love my Sony smartwatch(after some serious aftermarket coding LOL)

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717 Black★STAR X


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Jan 26, 2013)

*The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



phreshy said:


> But why get an iPhone to run  Android? Okay, maybe the apps and stuff, but the screen is so small.

Click to collapse



That's a large part of the appeal. It's impossible to find a high end phone under 4.5" anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## brewy (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Im starting to think my galaxy ace is at the moment :s

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## POLO_i780 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Se xperia x10*

Without a shadow of a doubt it was the Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10.

So much potential, so much hope, so much promise, all ruined but stupid cost cutting shortcuts by SE. Where do i begin???

-Camera Flash: Except, it wasn't really a flash, more a Camera light that YOU had to turn on yourself, it DID NOT flash, so if you were in a dark place and wanted to take a pic you went into settings as you would when taking a video and had to turn Camera light on.
-Multitouch: At 1st it didnt have it, then it was sort of kind of added in certain parts.
-TimeScape: The WORST piece of social networking software i have EVER come across, it was SLOOOW and choppy.
-MediaScape: The WORST piece of media software EVER, again slow and choppy.
-384mb RAM: Not enough RAM, made it run slow at times compared to Desire and GS1
-USB: the port was faulty, woke up some days to a dead phone due to it not charging despite being plugged in
-Loudspeaker: It was utter crap, low too in volume
-Speaker: Also WAY too quiet, i had to go to a place that is VERY quiet when taking a call
-Updates: Do i even have to say anything? It was an utter mess!

SE cut way too many corners with the X10, i got it a month after launch, loved it at 1st but grew to hate it, a year later i got GS2 and loved it, then got GS3 last year and still loving it 

I look at Sony now and they dont seem to have learnt much since the X10, i wonder why people punish themselves by buying Sony Androids.


----------



## nnnnr14 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



d3faultdotxbe said:


> Stock Motorola Droid 1
> 
> 
> 
> This site sucks. I wanted to post my CM10 by kfazz test results for my Droid 1 (mostly good) but apparently I have to spam the General section with 10 posts before I can. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852131

Click to collapse



That doesn't mean the site sucks. It sjust stops people from spamming.


----------



## fudg (Jan 27, 2013)

Xperia X10 :cyclops:


----------



## nbrska (Jan 27, 2013)

*LG "electronics"*

all LG "smart" phones


----------



## EggosEvo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Mine would be the HTC Evo 4G. 1 Gb of internal storage was absolutely horrible. And the last Gingerbread update I got was horrible. After that I moved onto the Epic 4G Touch and now the Galaxy S3. Both of them kill the Evo. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rashid.fairus (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

when I use xperia arc (gb), I see a phone with froyo was suck, when I buy xperia s (ics), I see my xperia arc was suck, and when I buy galaxy note 2 (jb), I see my xperia s was suck..so conclusion?


----------



## LEON_HEART (Jan 27, 2013)

GALAXY  ace  & 5800 nokia


----------



## Sn0w0nS (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



LEON_HEART said:


> 5800 nokia

Click to collapse



I dont think thats android..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## lcs77180 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first Android phone, the Samsung Galaxy Ace.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



rashid.fairus said:


> when I use xperia arc (gb), I see a phone with froyo was suck, when I buy xperia s (ics), I see my xperia arc was suck, and when I buy galaxy note 2 (jb), I see my xperia s was suck..so conclusion?

Click to collapse



All was suck 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loren321 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

ZTE Arizona

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThePumpkinKiing (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

OG my touch from T-Mobile:thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kingshads (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola cliq

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## rashid.fairus (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

public phone..


----------



## Fzee (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



rashid.fairus said:


> public phone..

Click to collapse



Dude,its not even android hahaz

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Ganesh A (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Galaxy Y
The best and The worst!!!


----------



## chexuma (Jan 29, 2013)

The Nexus 4. It's just so...naw, I've got nothing.

As much as I loved my Hero, it has to be my choice. It was just weak enough to preform frustratingly slow, the buttons were lame and it couldn't even run Angry Birds. Mine will forever remain in a desk drawer as a bit of memorabilia, but it's thoroughly meeeeeeh.


----------



## siccboy (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

so far i haven't had a worst phone. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joinsaketonly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My Mts mtag401... Is the worst phone. . I have ever used:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## cy0126 (Jan 30, 2013)

Actually all were great!!!!
if there must be one, i will vote for Aria


----------



## Fzee (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The SE Znyc Ray x10...
Wanna know why?
Cause it dosent exist 
Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## nnnnr14 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

It's a tie between the DROID x and I the og DROID razr


----------



## Turb0wned (Jan 30, 2013)

Verizon..... Oh wait we are talking about phones? HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## onebornoflight (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I haven't had a "Bad" android phone, as reflected by many here I've had bad support.
My G1 went on forever, it's still my backup.
My Doubleshot (HTC Mytouch 4G Slide) was awesome, too bad HTC abandoned it. 
And my Galaxy Relay is a pretty nice device too, still waiting for JB but hey! It hasn't been out THAT long yet. 
But HTC abandoning the Doubleshot on Gingerbread while updating phones with weaker specs to ICS? Yeah... 

Oh yeah... my GF's LG enLighten! That phone sucks @$$!

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## coldrazor (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC Aria lol

Enviado desde HTC One X usando Tapatalk


----------



## storm_chaser (Jan 31, 2013)

second on the LG enlighten! junk junk junk


----------



## Fuzzypumper (Jan 31, 2013)

d3faultdotxbe said:


> Stock Motorola Droid 1
> 
> 
> 
> This site sucks. I wanted to post my CM10 by kfazz test results for my Droid 1 (mostly good) but apparently I have to spam the General section with 10 posts before I can. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852131

Click to collapse



Well, I wouldn't say the site sucks, but yeah, the 10-post thing is pretty silly.

And oh yeah, my worst phone is my first phone, my current, one-and-only LG Nitro HD -- what a lemon!  Came here to xda to try an make lemonade, but still no-go so far.  Talk about buyer's remorse...


----------



## dhanasekar89 (Jan 31, 2013)

*which is the Best good Lowcost Iphone*

some one tell me Best good Low cost I phone?


----------



## darkviktory (Jan 31, 2013)

by reading all this im happy i started with my galaxy s2 ^^ it's awesome  No bad experience with android  :angel:


----------



## PrakashJoseph (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I would prefer yo go for an xperia,  sony seems to have better developer support.... 

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## conkec (Feb 1, 2013)

I had the worst experience with Meizu phone. I would had expected the worst out of chinese phone


----------



## hung.ngomanh (Feb 1, 2013)

My first phone: Ideos X5 U8800 from Huawei :fingers-crossed:


----------



## s8freak (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola flip yuck

Morphed S3 "get busy livin or get busy dying"


----------



## AhmedFaiz (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first android was a Samsung Galaxy s .I had a very bad android user experience with it. Right from the first week it started lags and crush on for months I was so furious with Samsung for the hardware and Google for the software which made me move to iOS for a couple of years. 

Now I just got a nexus 4 in a mood to learn more about android which has improved significantly and there is still some more gap to be filled in certain areas like battery and some little useful features are still missing hope Google will add it on soon.

I feel android has come long way from my first galaxy s to nexus 4 is a very huge improvement. 

Hoping this time it's fine be a better user experience this time around.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## j_dee (Feb 1, 2013)

rashid.fairus said:


> when I use xperia arc (gb), I see a phone with froyo was suck, when I buy xperia s (ics), I see my xperia arc was suck, and when I buy galaxy note 2 (jb), I see my xperia s was suck..so conclusion?

Click to collapse



Agree... First one was a HTC Desire HD, I would have to call it the "worst" because of the by now outdated hardware & software.

The next phones were a HTC One X and a Samsung Galaxy Nexus (yeah, in that order, you've read right!).
I got a HTC One X 2 months after its release and a Samsung Galaxy Nexus short before the Nexus 4 release was confirmed and prices for the GNEX exploded - lucky me ...

I love the GNEX because it's always up 2 date, I'm free to modify the system as I want, and I love the HOX because of it's Tegra3-powered graphics... But I hate HTC for the HOX because I got 3 HOX in a row, all having screen ripple, all having Wifi issues, one of the having a loose vibration module, one having a dead pixel...

If it was about the poor build quality only then the HOX was definitly the "worst"... But compared to other people's phones I've seen they're still all good. 

Greetz
// j_dee


----------



## -Johan (Feb 1, 2013)

My Samsung Galaxy Apollo, this was my first smart phone and was used to simple features and especially a very long lasting battery, this one absolutely sucked, I think it lasted for like 15 minutes when I finally decided to buy a new one.


----------



## Kikonez (Feb 1, 2013)

moeahmad1995 said:


> Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



 LG yes !!!!


----------



## r_david562 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine was my first ever android phone too, the Huawei Ascend HW-M860 - Black (Metro PCS). When I first had it I was in love with it for about a month. After that I hated that phone. It was so laggy, and pieces were breaking of. It was a nightmare, don't ever buy this phone.


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

G2X was my worst phone. The battery was horrid. It died every 5 hours.


----------



## Giving (Feb 2, 2013)

Wahlburg said:


> G2X was my worst phone. The battery was horrid. It died every 5 hours.

Click to collapse



My Samsung Galaxy Mini was horrible, couldn't use any app, battery died not in five but like 7 hours...

Changed it already!


----------



## inconceeeivable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I've been lucky with Android phones. Worst I had was a Samsung Vibrant. Only saying it's bad because it never made it past official 2.2 and the GPS was laughable. Not a terrible phone otherwise. The new Jelly Bean builds actually seem quite good.

Had some experience with a MT3G Slide, but it was never a daily driver. That would have been the worst if so.

I can't believe someone would seriously list the GNex here. I'm using a Note 2 right now, but the Gnex was overall the best phone I've ever owned. Thinking of getting a cheap used one for Ubuntu.


Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## OMGWTFBBQRETARD (Feb 3, 2013)

Alcatel- all models.

Maybe one of the worst companys of all time.

I personaly havent owned any of them, but i have been working with a few of their models such as OT-991 and for gods sake they are the most retarded phones i have ever encountered. For example no development, no suport, low internal memory such only 150mb on a few of them... This list would go indefinitly if i decide to proceed


----------



## Daniux (Feb 3, 2013)

Galaxy exhibit


----------



## suki300me (Feb 3, 2013)

SE Xperia arc - only used for a brief time


----------



## Dhaval Bhatt (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Sgy is my 1st android fone going on till now...running gr8

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hallaz (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

SE mini pro ... So poor official support, has about 10 mounts and still no update anymore....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## b*cK (Feb 3, 2013)

motorola milestone

it was a solid phone but slow as hell and very buggy 
with the locked bootloader it was very difficult to run custom roms on in.


----------



## safariking (Feb 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini/Samsung Galaxy Gio


----------



## polluzet (Feb 3, 2013)

*Worst phone ...*



safariking said:


> Samsung Galaxy Mini/Samsung Galaxy Gio

Click to collapse



I ever had: was a Nokia E 50 very bad, very ugly ...


----------



## iherbak77 (Feb 3, 2013)

*The worst*

Alcatel OT-990. It was a battery sucker. No matter what i did, it just killed the battery in about an hour. Have never found out why.


----------



## AnMotass (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy Ace, horrible battery life, 10 mins of heavy use e.e

BANKAI!


----------



## dj_tallboy (Feb 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus. Its name is "Plus" but there is no difference btw S and S Plus. Additionally, S Plus is slower than S in terms of CPU and OS. It is not taken update.

Thats why, I don't buy the phone that includes "Plus"


----------



## ErebusRaze (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Although it wasn't mine, the Motorola Flipside my girlfriend had was atrocious. There was no development for it so everything had to be pushed through ADB shell and even that was limited. Also, Android 2.1 was horrible as it didn't allow app to SD. Ridiculous phone. My Samsung Captivate was much better but the GPS was TRASH!


----------



## juankalsa (Feb 5, 2013)

Huawei U8570 Worst Phone EVER!!! jajajajajajja


----------



## rabies876 (Feb 5, 2013)

Galaxy Ace


----------



## bigjonmoo73 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think I have ever had a terrible Android device.  Went from the OG Droid ---> HTC Thunderbolt ---> Samsung Galaxy Note 2.  I have enjoyed all 3 with respect to the era of android they were in.


----------



## nachoandroid85 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Lg spectrum both hardware and software was crap and 4 hrs and a full charge.  Sooner than later im going to set it ablaze

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Majestic36 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I would say the huawei ideos u8150, looked nice but was a little bit too slow for me.

Sent from my LG-P690 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 5, 2013)

Worst phone I've had? HTC Wildfire S, hands down. So much lock-down, so hard to root... And so many unremoveable features, missing features, etc.


----------



## Jimtsoumas (Feb 5, 2013)

Xperia X10 mini pro.
The built in keyboard was making too much noise while typing  -.-


----------



## matrixzone (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Wildfire

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FuzedFlares (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Huaweii uhh horid

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abhi7395 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My luck is good enough to avoid the worst android phones...


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jimtsoumas said:


> Xperia X10 mini pro.
> The built in keyboard was making too much noise while typing  -.-

Click to collapse



 stop typing while eating pizza


----------



## rockerchamp (Feb 13, 2013)

Huaweii


----------



## viskon (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola Triumph 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adhy_skeith (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I think it's zte.....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## orion877 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha, the fist android phone ever released.
We used it for testing our app boolitaire. It was just sh*t. The touch did not even worked xD


----------



## satyanreddyg (Feb 13, 2013)

*hi*



cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



try Sony 2013 phones


----------



## burakgon (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Xperia Neo V. A nylon screen with cheap components. It's very sucking compared my JB 4.2.1 Galaxy  S.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## unixon (Feb 14, 2013)

The HTC EVO 4G. It promised to be this sort of big deal, thing wasn't even better than my iPhone 3GS let alone the iPhone 4 I sold to obtain it. On the other hand, my experience with the HTC EVO 3D has been great, and their phones are really pretty nice these days.

I don't know why people are hating on LG. Whilst the LG Optimus V was the slowest phone I ever had it kicked butt for the price and was well marketed. And I thoroughly enjoy my Nexus 4.


----------



## beetlejuice5 (Feb 14, 2013)

xperia u


----------



## g4illou (Feb 14, 2013)

Motorola Razr XT910, motoblur sucks, locked device, updates come 1 year later


----------



## maximh23 (Feb 14, 2013)

lg optimus speed p990


----------



## SixSixSevenSeven (Feb 14, 2013)

An orange san francisco/ZTE Blade.

Coincidently its also the best android phone I owned. It was my first smartphone, my second is a nokia lumia 710 which I still have. There are other android devices in the house but they arent mine and the san francisco was still the worst of them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The thing is one doesn't really buy a "worst" phone. Therefore you won't have something called the worst.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SHV-E110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Disturbed59 (Feb 14, 2013)

Droid Incredible. Liked it the first year of the 2 year contract i had on it. Right after the first year it started doing boot loops every night at 2am. My wife had the same phone, with the same issue. Very inconvenient to have to shut off your phone every night just to be able to sleep without hearing "DROID!" every minute.


----------



## Looneytoon98 (Feb 14, 2013)

LG Optimus T - Beyond Horrible
Pantech Pocket - Surprisingly Good

Go figure


----------



## HateMeILoveIt (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

myTouch 3G. :banghead:

sent from my Stock Galaxy Note II


----------



## Tricky103 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first Android the htc magic was junk and still is 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manufactured consent (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Looneytoon98 said:


> LG Optimus T - Beyond Horrible
> Pantech Pocket - Surprisingly Good
> 
> Go figure

Click to collapse



I have to second the LG Optimus....  An abomination 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## zuco1989 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Blackberry Storm2, wifi dont have a point what so ever because it is not used with broswer even when it is turned on, menu is nice only on home screen everything else is old, replying messages gives me a headeake.

Its not android misread but still I want to share this 

Sent from GT-I9100G CyanogenMod 10.1


----------



## L0rkh (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it was a Nokia 5810 or something like that. When the best game was worms in a black and white screen.


----------



## miglio1990 (Feb 16, 2013)

*R: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I have only had Galaxy S3 as Android Phone. Generally, The worst Phone was Nokia 5800

Inviato da Tapatalk


----------



## Bigsl0ppy (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The Motorola i1 push to talk on sprint. It used nextels iDen network for data. Unbearable 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darshcracker (Feb 16, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



micromax ninja 4 worst experience:crying:


----------



## donjuan08 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Worst phones I've ever own it was the iPhone 4 and iPhone 5, I hate iPhones 

sent from my viper DNA


----------



## Mark RS (Feb 17, 2013)

I was just given a Nokia C6 by my work, and it's pretty terrible. Nokia Lumias are nice though. The worst phone I ever had was a Motorola Flare. Terrible battery life and it would unlock itself and call people from my pocket. That was 15 years ago though.


----------



## Morcerf21 (Feb 17, 2013)

The worst Android I've ever played with is the LG Optimus L3. The display is really crappy, lags as hell, and it can't even display black, but a grey :|. On the other hand, the worst phone I've ever had, generally speaking, was the LG Cookie. Non-smartphone, horrible display, way more laggy than a 15FPS video, and stupid design.


----------



## mata26m (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

LG gt540 optimus 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frenkovi (Feb 18, 2013)

*AW: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Lg phones was stated often, my worst phone is LG Optimus 3d. So I don't buy a Nexus 4...


----------



## kcc825 (Feb 18, 2013)

LG Optimus L3, bad screen but cheap.


----------



## antoniodz95 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

LG Optimus M.
Worst phone ever. Always force restarting, screen was small and crappy. Then one day it force restarted itself and never turned back on. Buhahahahaha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ster76 (Feb 20, 2013)

All of my phones have been great


----------



## capfl2k5 (Feb 20, 2013)

Samsung Gravity smart has to be the worst phone ever made. Traded a water damaged iphone that will never turn on again for it and I still feel like I got the short end of the deal.


----------



## Krustee Kreme™ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The worst phone I ever had was the LG G2x

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JesseMT4G (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Easily LG Optimus T.  Constant reboots due to freeze ups.  Always ran slow and personally looked like crap overall.  

Sent from a galaxy far away!


----------



## AeMr (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Mine had to be my HTC Sensation... ugh. I hated that damn phone. I had to have like 3 replacements. 

Non-android and the WORSE phone I ever had was the Samsung Behold. Mann... Has Sammy up their game since those days. ???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kvarug01 (Feb 21, 2013)

100% has to be the Exhibit, till I rooted it to 4.2 of course. :]


----------



## JesseBrown23 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC eris. Worse. Phone. Ever.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DaMan90 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Sanyo zio. You don't even know what bad is until you've had this phone. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sunny88 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My first smartphone was and still is a Htc Sensation. But my nephew had a wildfire S and it was the most stupidest dumbphone ever

Edit: I forgot I owned a 32GB 3GS before my Senny. So this is actually my first Android* smartphone.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## mo007ha (Feb 22, 2013)

i see that G-TiDE E50 is the worst.


----------



## ob7125 (Feb 22, 2013)

samsung galaxy y.. sluggish


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

SGM+ (-) lol

Sent from my home using my phone.


----------



## jesusprice (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC Hero
Slow... Sense killed the functionality of that phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## quantump8 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pantec Breakout*

The worst phone ever.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Sunny88 said:


> My first smartphone was and still is a Htc Sensation. But my nephew had a wildfire S and it was the most stupidest dumbphone ever
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



There, you said it for me. Bad luck for me I'm still using it 

Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!


----------



## Mohamed Karakish (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KGBxxx (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung glyde. The worst POS ever created! !!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daferrill (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC inspire ... Way to buggy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pupsterface (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My previous phone was the worst one I've every had... The LG Neon xD Except for its wonderful battery life... It sucked 

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jigglynuts (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



prugio97 said:


> this sii is my first fon,, its grate

Click to collapse



Too bad you have not figured out how to use the auto correct.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

He typed from his computer notice how it doesn't say sent from my galaxy s3 like tapatalk and xda and automatically do. He he I notice things 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

I hate when people say phone likes the galaxy s is crappy on here but never unleashed its true fuctionality by installing a custom ROM like the HTC hero mentioned that phone was a beast with a custom ROM 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingofcracking (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

S3 (jk)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## NatTheCat (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I've been lucky but worst phone was HTC (It was that bad, I had it a day and can't remember the model) Like a desire or something else worth £500. Got another S2 instead. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Killah1994 (Feb 24, 2013)

Huawei Ascend (MetroPCS) until they stopped development for it


----------



## Atomix86 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The ZTE Racer, I only keep it around as a spare in dire situations. Next worst would be the ZTE Blade aka Orange San Francisco, god awful phone.

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polar2792 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Dad had a ZTE Score from Cricket. Poop phone. Couldn't make a call aand look at the screen without it freezing. 

As for myself I've only had two an OGEvo, and a LTEvo. Satisfied with both.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Contact25 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

LG G2X. Makes me nervous to buy the Nexus 4

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## VeerAmrit (Feb 25, 2013)

samsung ace duos


----------



## Pinesy (Feb 25, 2013)

Motorola Triumph.. oh no :[ But it's deactivated and it can still use the wifi, so it's odd?


----------



## adummm (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC desire went through 7 of them had a GPS overheating bug 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sprint_dobbs (Feb 25, 2013)

htc hero


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nokia 1600! Worst since most of other phones were very good. But it was a handy tool!


----------



## MarcPlusTwo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Nexus 4.

But it's the best as well. By far. Because it's my first. I would kill the one who stole my first Android love.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ilgrande (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Galaxy S

The fact it needed sometng called OCLF says it all.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## sprint_dobbs (Feb 25, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s2 on sprint


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Considering I only had two the lg vortex. Now I have an Xperia play and I love it even though its outdated

Sent from my r800x using tapatalk 2
rom: extremeicsv3
kernel: turbo v3.1


----------



## oaba09 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung galaxy Y...I bought it as my backup/secondary phone...the touch screen is laggy and the response of the back button is delayed...I immediately replaced it after 1 week...

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheOtherDarkLord (Feb 26, 2013)

The worst android I have owned, was also my first.  It was an HTC Sensation. It would shut off randomly, and then reboot 18 times before finally staying on.  Now the power button doesn't work.  It sits in a dark drawer, and now I am enjoying my Galaxy S3.


----------



## mdhav538 (Feb 26, 2013)

mine was samsung galaxy y,


----------



## insanoshaman (Feb 26, 2013)

capfl2k5 said:


> Samsung Gravity smart has to be the worst phone ever made. Traded a water damaged iphone that will never turn on again for it and I still feel like I got the short end of the deal.

Click to collapse



This!  The stock firmware took up all the phone storage leaving it gimped.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



TheOtherDarkLord said:


> The worst android I have owned, was also my first.  It was an HTC Sensation. It would shut off randomly, and then reboot 18 times before finally staying on.  Now the power button doesn't work.  It sits in a dark drawer, and now I am enjoying my Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse



Wow. Never read this about the sensation...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _


----------



## spookmullett (Feb 26, 2013)

*Motorola Atrix 4G*

The worst device I ever had I gotta admit, as an avid music phone user was the Motorola Atrix 4G, running stock 2.3 firmware, it was plagued with choppy music playback, man oh man you could not even touch it without the music skipping like a broken CD.


----------



## zeus-gr (Feb 26, 2013)

Huawei u8150 is the worst android phone ever. I use it for 1 month and i gave it away for free to a friend. What you pay for is what you get.


----------



## yogeshbhandalkar (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC One S C2

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mustifanci (Feb 26, 2013)

vodafone 858


----------



## Fordaz (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC Desire. Install 2 apps and internal memory ran out.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sengook (Feb 26, 2013)

Oddly enough, out of:
HTC Magic (MyTouch 3G)
Motorola Atrix (used for 1 month)
Samsung Galaxy SII
Samsung Galaxy Nexus
Samsung Galaxy SIII

I dunno what else I've had at this point... the SII was the worst.  The Magic sure might've been out spec'ed but for the time it was decent/average... the S2 should've beat it hands down but I was never impressed and the battery was bad.  I hated the S2 BUT big big BUT I disliked it prior to buying it and I refused to spend time on it.  I sold it right away used a temp phone and got the GN 4-5 months later, and 1 month later (kuz both were on sale for $300 no contract) got the S3.  I've stuck with the S3 since last July and sold my GN in sept.


----------



## Faisal™ (Feb 27, 2013)

My worst phone is Sony live with walkman,why ? i get that phone second hand,in the very bad condition.


----------



## ermacwins (Feb 27, 2013)

LG Optimus 2X


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 27, 2013)

HTC Crappy Wildfire and Samsung Crappy Ace and Crappy Mini.

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




ermacwins said:


> LG Optimus 2X

Click to collapse



 2X IS A BAWS! The phone is good. LG were annoying


----------



## Ripley22 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The worst phone I ever owned was the intercept. That thing was manfactured in the bowels of hell. :|

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## chief (Feb 27, 2013)

some crappy Huawei...

now i'm happy with my lumia 800


----------



## Cuda1337 (Feb 27, 2013)

Motorola Defy.  It served it's purpose.  Durable.  But I hated that screen quality and motorola in general.


----------



## xpirt (Feb 27, 2013)

*R: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Nokia 5130 XpressMusic with Symbian S40 

xpirt


----------



## al_g (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd have to say my G1, when I buy a new phone I buy the latest and greatst.


----------



## al_g (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd have to say my G1, when I buy a new phone I buy the latest and greatst.


----------



## gesange (Feb 27, 2013)

*AW: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My worst android phone was the galaxy 5.
Thank god it was just for testing purposes.
I mean wifi was a disaster, typing horrible but the speaker was awesome i must say

Gesendet von meinem HTC EVO 3D GSM mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## leaffan99 (Feb 28, 2013)

worst phone I ever used was galaxy s 2


----------



## plznote (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Optimus 3D, LG and Rogers never updated it to after froyo.. 
I left it before the custom ROM explosion and never looked back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mixeeplikstick (Feb 28, 2013)

*my first android phone*

Idk this Zopo ZP900 is my first android phone and so far I get screen freeze and its annoying.


----------



## abdel12345 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



leaffan99 said:


> worst phone I ever used was galaxy s 2

Click to collapse



I thought s2 was pretty nice. Never had one myself but my friends got one.

Sent from my r800x using tapatalk 2
rom: extremeicsv3
kernel: turbo v3.1


----------



## fach1708 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

htc desire c  piece of ****

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cd95yj (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The HTC thunderturd! That thing sucked, bad radios, bad reception, just bad!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Smurfette69 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Intercept M910. Slow, and the battery dies in 30 min

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## elemental12 (Mar 2, 2013)

EVO 3D!!!


----------



## DraggyWan (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Intercept. The worst phone ever to come on the market. By far the slowest phone I've ever had, texting was horrid and the battery life was so bad. I'd be lucky if I got at least 2hrs of use out of it. 

Sent from my Rooted SPH-L710 w/ a FreeGS3 rom using xda premium


----------



## PermaBanned (Mar 2, 2013)

Inspire 4g. The [email protected] thing would fail to acknowledge any simcard until I put-in a new sim reader. No other solution on the internet worked for me!


----------



## techben (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

LG G2X

The hardware was amazing, but they never released the drivers = no video on ICS and constant lags and crashes. 

Got a NEXUS 4 because I'm assuming that Google won't let this happen to their flagship phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shivansh123 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Pop/MINI is the worst !!!!!*


```
QUOTE=Contact25;38448120]LG G2X.Makes me nervous to buy the Nexus 4

My worst android smartphone has been Samsung Galaxy POP/MINI !!! Bad Battery,Bad Processor,Bad Internal Storage !

 I am a Samsung Galaxy S III & Apple iPhone 4 user and I suggest you Apple iPhone 5 or Samsung Galaxy S III over Nexus 4 because of 16 GB of storage rather than Nexus 4 is a complete package.I used my friend's apple iPhone 5 & it's a masterpiece ! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Lg shine plus although it wasn't horrible and I liked it at the time. I just didn't realize how bad it was (except the keyboard) until I traded with my ex for her HTC desire and stuck with that phone for over a year.

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## ozhan10 (Mar 2, 2013)

HTC wildfire !
528 MHz processor


----------



## bjgtlzh (Mar 2, 2013)

had one only so far xperia ray,sony ericsson


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Xperia Arc.

I suffered the fuel gauge chip bug, because of downgrading Android...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## billy123de (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Definetly Samsung Galaxy S with first stock firmware. Battery lasted 2 hours.


----------



## CoreWolf (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



ozhan10 said:


> HTC wildfire !
> 528 MHz processor

Click to collapse



Htc tattoo, i got it for $10 and i hated that thing!
Same specs as wildfire but resistive screen

And the most crappy part: NO GPU XD

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AnMotass (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy Ace, i hate the battery

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## siljo22 (Mar 2, 2013)

Huawei u8220


----------



## acmurdah (Mar 2, 2013)

*was eksitu*

moto triumph


----------



## HappyBirthday (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC Wildfire.  Bought one day and returned the very next.


----------



## ntb81 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Stratosphere


----------



## rustyguy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My worst android was the galaxy s2 gt9100. Yea my only other has been the north American galaxy s3 and it has been a noticeable upgrade. I have never experienced real android lag early adopters had to deal with so my pessimistic self could enjoy such a smooth initial user experience.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



rustyguy said:


> My worst android was the galaxy s2 gt9100. Yea my only other has been the north American galaxy s3 and it has been a noticeable upgrade. I have never experienced real android lag early adopters had to deal with so my pessimistic self could enjoy such a smooth initial user experience.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've heard all praise for the S2 even on stock. After seeing this thread, I've seen many such cases.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## rockytruelyrox (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Motorola photon and all motorola who dint get ics.:thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## penguin5897 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

T-Mobile G2X hands down........I finally sucked it up and bought me an S3. De-touchwizzed it, running 4.2.2 like a boss.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## zylor (Mar 3, 2013)

Sony Xperia X8... way too small to man's hands! :|


----------



## maple_mak (Mar 3, 2013)

Xperia U because will laggy after update android 4.0.


----------



## Duelerini (Mar 3, 2013)

samsung i5700 - fantastic 3d drivers  (most of games doesn't work) and weak multitasking.


----------



## smmndchaos (Mar 3, 2013)

Htc Droid Eris. If you've owned one, you know why.


----------



## Vegost (Mar 3, 2013)

I think that's the HTC Incredible S. It started out as a brilliant phone when I bought it, but as time progressed it became crappier and crappier. At this point I only use it in emergencies (when in between phones, like now), and it has gone from a good phone to a terrible one. It is slow as hell, and falls out of the mobile grid at random intervals. Obviously since it's an older phone it can't compare to the newer Android phones, but looking away from factors like weight, shape, features, screen etc it still has turned out to be a pretty crappy phone over time.


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



smmndchaos said:


> Htc Droid Eris. If you've owned one, you know why.

Click to collapse



I agree. Terrible phone. Doesn't even use same charger as most androids

Sent from my r800x using xda developers app
rom: cm9 official
kernel: Turbo v3.1


----------



## arsenix (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy Spica.
Totally unusable

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stevemoffler (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Id have to say the lg ally and the droid eris. All I can say is GARBAGE!!!

Sent from my GSIII


----------



## nnnnr14 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The og droid. Overheating pos


----------



## SkylineZx (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung stratosphere. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## hikki6139 (Mar 4, 2013)

HTC hero too ...
Although it is a smart phone but occasionally lose phone feature
Because the system is too slow too answer the phone call


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Galaxy Y. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobbzey (Mar 4, 2013)

*HTC Hero*

My HTC Hero had to be the worst ever

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




smmndchaos said:


> Htc Droid Eris. If you've owned one, you know why.

Click to collapse



I did and yes WORST PHONE EVER


----------



## mushu13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Agreed, HTC Hero is the worst I have ever used. Reminded me of that ****ty iPhone I had.


----------



## cgralak944 (Mar 6, 2013)

Virgin Mobile LG Optimus V. They need to really stop putting bloatware on phones. Ridiculous.


----------



## CrEdge (Mar 6, 2013)

Does owning only one Android phone make that the worst I ever had? It was quite good though, except the unstable POS named TouchWiz.


----------



## crackrk (Mar 6, 2013)

blackberry pearl. Only good thing was the battery life.


----------



## MorBID^^ (Mar 6, 2013)

none as of this moment because i only buy phone which suits my need.


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank gawd someone gave this to me for free and I never had to use it as an actual phone, but the Huawei M835 for MetroPCS. That phone is so horribly slow it cant even be used as an audio player, let alone a phone. It's funny, a brand name Chinese phone slower than the clones they make of other devices.


----------



## jrub (Mar 6, 2013)

Worst Android phones are always those modified by your provider. In Spain, firmwares from Movistar and Vodafone really sucks. They get any good phone and turn it into crap.


----------



## fixxxer0 (Mar 6, 2013)

i have only had the DX and GS3... both of which i really dont have any complaints about.   


now my BB Storm... dont get me started.


----------



## jlinn75 (Mar 6, 2013)

Motorola Droid Bionic for me


----------



## Pikeypete (Mar 6, 2013)

The Samsung Dart.
I actually physically smashed it when I replaced it.
There was no level of pissed off imaginable that I had with that phone.  




Pikeypete.


----------



## saniyal (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My worst phone was the s3 that had horrible battery life and it lagged like heck plus it would reboot on its own sometimes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



saniyal said:


> My worst phone was the s3 that had horrible battery life and it lagged like heck plus it would reboot on its own sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



S3 was your worst phone? I would line to have an s3 compared to the other phones I've had lol

Sent from my r800x using xda developers app
rom: fxp cm 10
kernel: Turbo v3.1


----------



## saniyal (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

I know the thing I can't stand about Samsung is that they are the largest Clone of apple I myself love iPhone and android but hate Samsung because they have to much bloatware and half of the stuff is horrible and consumes much battery life

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



saniyal said:


> My worst phone was the s3 that had horrible battery life and it lagged like heck plus it would reboot on its own sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Great JOKE!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 6, 2013)

papercan said:


> Can someone say HTC desire z?
> 
> Ugly ugly ugly
> 
> Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That phone was good. I don't know the experience you had with it, but it was a good phone to me.


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 6, 2013)

papercan said:


> Its actually really good for its time in terms of anything technical, but for some reason it would start playing music randomly and would hang for no reason. Stock rom.
> 
> But in terms of aesthetics its one of the worst. Just my preference.
> 
> Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, the stock ROM blues 

And while it may not have been the best looking phone, it was a damn brick. So many times my G2 fell, yet no broken screens.


----------



## treygrizzard26 (Mar 7, 2013)

The worst one that I've used is the Samsung Infuse, and it is the worst by far. The cheap feeling of the phone added to the terrible battery life and laggy processor (granted, it was on GB) were all just too much to handle at times. I've had a Captivate, Inspire, Infuse, Atrix, and now have a One X+, and it was the only phone that I really just wanted to get rid of.


----------



## SpacelySprokets (Mar 7, 2013)

moto cliq, got rid of that phone in less than 10 days


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Micromax a100
Due to micromax poor servicing

Sent from my A100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mad82109 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Note 2. Lol. Only reason coming from a s3. I was up for a upgrade and after using it I was like let me take it back. I didn't wanna waste my upgrade on pretty much the same phone with a bigger screen. I'll probably sell this s3. 32gb for sprint. Has a slight crack (looks like a scratch on the glass. Barely even noticeable. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beauenheim (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.net10.com/phone_details.jsp?model=UCMTST_009838

The motorola defy.

Absolutely horrid, paint chipped and phone literally fell apart in my hand, talk about disgusting build quality. The funny thing was I tried to keep it in as best condition as I could, hell I barely even used it, or dropped it.
What's even funnier is that thing was supposed to be strong.

About 2 months later the phone bricked itself while on the wall charger, only redrawing a white screen.


----------



## WHOIZLUCKY92 (Mar 7, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



HTC Inspire 4G


----------



## Groot (Mar 7, 2013)

low class HTCs


----------



## hsrars-d (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Beauenheim said:


> http://www.net10.com/phone_details.jsp?model=UCMTST_009838
> 
> The motorola defy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My defy fell to a toilet and the back cover came off so the water got in easily.
It still works after drying 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

How can you know which android phone in the world if you've never tried them all?

According to law 997a of the penal code,I'm talking bull****..


----------



## AlexRamallo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

LG Optimus One. It just didn't float my boat.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Meanee (Mar 7, 2013)

I would have to point to original HTC Evo 4G. Oh, you want to use WiMAX? Here's 2 hours from fully charged battery, hope you enjoy it. But it's also my first Android phone after horrors of Windows Mobile on my HTC Touch Pro 2. 

I actually remember "camping out" for Evo launch. Local Sprint store had about 50 people in line when doors opened. Some Sprint bigwigs came in before store opened to take some photos... with Evo. Got there at 5:30am and was 2nd in line and 1st one with activated device.


----------



## thomas2605 (Mar 7, 2013)

Huawei Y200

slow and laggy


----------



## Pommes_Schranke (Mar 7, 2013)

Motorola XT710

It was built like a tank and had a nice size & feel. But the stock rom was the worst android version I ever used, the community was nonexistent, the SoC was crap and  flashing roms was a pain in the %$&. I used it for like 2 weeks and then sold it. Unfortunately my girlfriend had the same phone. So I had to deal with her software problems for almost two years.


----------



## Saleian (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My worst phone would have to be my Droid x. The phone slowed down and was so unrespondsive 

Sent from my Rooted Note 2 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BensJammin (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Mine was my first android phone, an LG GW620.

Seemed half decent at the time but became unbearably slow. Couldn't flash any roms as T-Mobile had locked out fastboot but managed to flash a Korean Rom which, after debloating runs ok.

Now used as my backup phone if anything happens to my main one!

Sent from my 1.8ghz Xperia Play!


----------



## will444 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Evo 3D, it just sucked... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thomas2605 (Mar 8, 2013)

will444 said:


> Evo 3D, it just sucked...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



why?
I also have an EVO 3D and it run quite good.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



thomas2605 said:


> why?
> I also have an EVO 3D and it run quite good.

Click to collapse



Was one of best devices ive owned as well 

Worst ive had... huawei ascend 2. 
Thing would bootloop for no reason and was stock unrooted! And no multi-touch was a killer...

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium


----------



## npktun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

samsung galaxy Y ...completely useless phone interms of colors ..performance and design


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



npktun said:


> samsung galaxy Y ...completely useless phone interms of colors ..performance and design

Click to collapse



 Very very true. It was the worst phone ever. I regret wasting $150 on that piece of ****!



Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## npktun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



murtaza02 said:


> Very very true. It was the worst phone ever. I regret wasting $150 on that piece of ****!
> 
> Yeah ...i sold that s**t after a week for half the price

Click to collapse


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gainer5 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't really had a worst phonee, but my O2x was very bad with stock firmware.


----------



## kaiserman1967 (Mar 8, 2013)

*My worst phone*



cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



My worst phone was an LG! I wish I could remember the model number of it, but it was an old flip phone and used to make me so angry I wanted to smash it into the pavement! I graduated to a little better flip phone, but all the phones from 4 or more years ago just seems like dinosaurs!


----------



## IamPro (Mar 8, 2013)

Droid Eris


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



npktun said:


> murtaza02 said:
> 
> 
> > Very very true. It was the worst phone ever. I regret wasting $150 on that piece of ****!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## salahmed (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



murtaza02 said:


> npktun said:
> 
> 
> > I tried selling it and the guy offered $60 and when he tries to check if it charges, BAM! It stops charging.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## skivnit (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



saniyal said:


> My worst phone was the s3 that had horrible battery life and it lagged like heck plus it would reboot on its own sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You were installing crap on it or something. Mine was bought in may . It gives me 5hrs screen with 23hrs uptime. It stuttered when the media scanner kicks in..anyway ti each his own. Mine is note1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jlmancuso (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



dropzero said:


> Was one of best devices ive owned as well
> 
> Worst ive had... huawei ascend 2.
> Thing would bootloop for no reason and was stock unrooted! And no multi-touch was a killer...
> ...

Click to collapse



My ex gf had the a2 and yes it was bad. Random reboots it would reboot if you bumped it. Although you could drop it 3 feet and it would not reboot. I put every custom rom it had on it and nothing helped. It ended up eating a wall after being replaced by an evo 3d. Which I think was a great phone. Not as good as my og evo. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Julie Bonnet (Mar 11, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



The Worst Android i ever had was* T-Mobile G1* cause the 192MB of internal storage space that meant that getting OS updates was a no-no very early on the handset's lifecycle...


----------



## LvdwigVan (Mar 11, 2013)

xperia x10i


----------



## tattedupboy (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My very first Android phone, the Motorola i1 with Boost, was my worst Android phone. It was running Android 1.5 at a time when the most current version of Android was 2.1. It had only 256 mb of storage space, no flash support, and no pinching and zooming. The accelerometer only rotated in two directions. The screen was only 3.2 inches. Worst of all, it was on the iden network, which has pitifully slow data speeds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtlange (Mar 11, 2013)

LG Optimus S. Phone was good for development but lacked the hardware to run android smoothly.


----------



## nmask (Mar 11, 2013)

xperia x10 mini, small screen, 1.6 android


----------



## Clareyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

HTC Legend, it was a pretty good phone, but not better than the DesireZ and One X.


----------



## cdt710 (Mar 12, 2013)

*OneX*

Hands down my worst android phone ever was the HTC OneX.  I had it for a week and there were so many issues I took it back.  It kept crashing and rebooting during phone calls.  It was pretty much unusable.  I didn't try a custom ROM.  I exchanged it for another one and that one had the same issues so I switched to the Note II.  I have not regretted that decision!


----------



## gunfromsako (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Well lets see...I've owned the HTC hero, evo, evo 3d, and evo 4g lte. All were/are great phones and I still have them all but the hero. I guess if I had to pick one it would be the 3d but it was because of refurbs. I think I went through 5 before I got a good one again but my original was solid, just needed a new digitizer.

Flowed from my Jewel using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (Mar 12, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




cdt710 said:


> Hands down my worst android phone ever was the HTC OneX.  I had it for a week and there were so many issues I took it back.  It kept crashing and rebooting during phone calls.  It was pretty much unusable.  I didn't try a custom ROM.  I exchanged it for another one and that one had the same issues so I switched to the Note II.  I have not regretted that decision!

Click to collapse


----------



## Jets555 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The worst phone I have had was the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 X. I returned it to Bestbuy the day I got it. Slowest phone ever.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gesange (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The worst phone....Galaxy i5500 a.k.a galaxy 5 !
The screen was unresponsive for me, the wifi was a big joke, i tried back then a livewalpaper.....it crashed the phone 
So after 3 days of using i took it back to my carrier and then choosed......Nokia C6 
And it was worth it 

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 5045778 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gonna have to say the Galaxy S3.


....because it's the only android phone I've ever owned, so it fits all categories, best, worst, ect


----------



## kevin95 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

LG Optimus GT540. It has a resistive touch screen, lol.

Not to mention crappy battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mikecharlielima (Mar 13, 2013)

My current work phone: Motorola Photon 4g

Its still on gingerbread 2.3.4. Nags every 4 hours for an update to 2.3.6 which I refuse every time because it will disable tethering (I know because coworkers updated and lost the ability to tether). Its a dual core but thanks to motoblur is laggier than my single core nexus s running 4.1.2. It gets super hot, just having it in my pocket feels like its going to burn a hole through my pants or my leg for that matter.

I'm so glad my first smartphone was a Nexus S. If I had started work a few months earlier than I did and received the Photon as my first smartphone it probably would have given me a terrible impression of Android and I would probably be an iPhone user.


----------



## androidesta (Mar 13, 2013)

*hahahaha*

LG of course


----------



## xzn (Mar 13, 2013)

no one


----------



## rickerbilly (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

the Droid Incredible 1. great if you like 1 hour battery life. otherwise worst phone award. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## betus81 (Mar 14, 2013)

i've lg


----------



## slannmage (Mar 14, 2013)

Galaxy S2.

Only Android phone I've owned though.

- Android was pretty featureless back then, TouchWiz made it better but still felt very dated.
- The Mic quality was horrible.
- Speaker quality horrible.
- Poor camera
- The Design was shoddy, I hated the bump at the back which would be the part that would get scratched, also the part you couldn't easily replace...like surely the rear cover would be for that use. 

Just wasn't a very good phone.

I have a Nokia 808 now, it's much better apart from three things, the performance in the browser sucks because it's only a single core. The screen resolution sucks, it's not much of a step down from the GS2, however it's still a step down, which for a newer phone is ood. The app selection is poor...

The ups are everything else, I even think Symbian Belle FP2 is better than Android, just how easy it is to change theme, can have anything as my ring tone and text tone, no restrictions and it's much simpler to do. I mean I can even randomize between a selection. On the Nokia store there are themes, can just load them up straight away, have it looking like a different phone. The Nokia music, video and camera apps are better, in fact Nokia stock apps are amazing. The Loud Speaker is the best I've ever heard, it beats the iPad 4s by miles. The mics are amazing and obviously the camera is the best of any smart phone, apart from the night time quality, which is pretty poor without exposure. The OLED has the best sunlight contrast I've ever seen, like any other screen looks washed out, some how Nokia have managed to make it nearly as good in the sun as in the dark, it's so responsive too.

It's made me want more Nokia phones in future, I'm excited for the GS4 but I'm more excited to see the next Nokia flagship.


----------



## brewy (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

NATPC. 7" tab was OK at the start but there is no info on how to root 
Never mind custom roms which this little pad defo needs as its quite slow and lags abit for 4.0.4 
Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fauntelroy (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

i never bought something that i don't like & never buy a cat in a box 

So i loved all my phone :beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Got it giving I now no why lol

Sent from my M010SQ8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Swiftb12305 (Mar 14, 2013)

Droid X had a good design what i didnt like was motoblur.


----------



## pille1 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Sony Ericcson Vivaz*

My old sony ericsson vivaz was the worse phone i've ever had.


----------



## abd_alazeez2002 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

BlackBerry 9900 is the just ****

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eksasol (Mar 15, 2013)

This isn't a phone, but I never thought I bought an Android device that I would hate. Kindle Fire HD. On paper its supposed to be great device for the price, especially with excellent screen, speakers and hdmi output. But it's not Android, its Amazon's walled garden OS, locked down and poor performance optimization. I did manage to root it, flash a custom rom with third party launcher and PlayStore, but it doesn't save this device from getting returned.


----------



## BigDig (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

G2X- it can't get worse than that

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jb.NY (Mar 15, 2013)

Xperia mini... the worst one ive ever had


----------



## barento32 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Mytouch 3g. Was a clunker and only lasted about 6 hrs uptime with about 2hrs screen I'd I was lucky

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## shashivydyula (Mar 15, 2013)

Motorola milestone.

Was my first mobile. 
I say it my worse mobile because it has lower features and specs compared to my other devices.


----------



## almeidamrq (Mar 15, 2013)

Galaxy 5500i ..  soooooo tiny ... sooooo slow..


----------



## kelidus (Mar 15, 2013)

I had a Motorola Citrus.  Yeah, I suffered because I got a free "smart phone"  Thing was SLOW and so tiny.  It ended up falling like...2 foot and the screen completely shattered.


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



kelidus said:


> I had a Motorola Citrus.  Yeah, I suffered because I got a free "smart phone"  Thing was SLOW and so tiny.  It ended up falling like...2 foot and the screen completely shattered.

Click to collapse



My sister has that phone the touch thingy on the back is so annoying

Sent from my r800x
---------------------
Viva el Xperia Play!
rom: slim bean
kernel: Turbo v3.1


----------



## crawlgsx (Mar 15, 2013)

I would have to say probably the Motorola Atrix 4G. Phone was TERRIBLE, but I only owned it for a very short period of time and returned it for the Inspire 4g.


----------



## Tomass0 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Huawei android phone running eclair...Awful little brick of a phone. No updates and no support. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N


----------



## absinthex (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Worst android phone I ever had was the G1. At the same time I really do miss playing around with it. Now I have to carry a lighter or bottle opener because I don't have that marvelous chin in my pocket for opening my beer. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## El7r (Mar 15, 2013)

Galaxy Mini


----------



## ttige (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been lucky, my Galaxy W is great and as much as I love my nexus, if I absolutely had to go back to using it, I would survive since CM10 is working very well on it. 

However, my brother has a HTC Desire C and it's a piece of garbage. It's extremely slow and if he quits everything with a task killer, he's got 4mb of ram available to run apps. It's running ICS but the Sense layout is killing everything. Very poor phone.


----------



## Shrihari007 (Mar 16, 2013)

Spice mi-315


----------



## escobaro (Mar 16, 2013)

*LG P990*

I have this fone since 2 years. And the maximum Runtime was 4 days without reboots or freezes.


----------



## gregjent89 (Mar 16, 2013)

*worst android phone*

I had an lg ally. i hated that thing with a passion. i could set it on the table and it would reboot and the stock launcher would always crash on it.


----------



## andronald (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

The iPhone was (and is) the worst android phone ever. As dumb as it sounds - we all know it's true!

I do know that iOS and android are not the same.

Even bootlace sucked (because of the iphone) (2G and 3G jail-breakers will know what I mean)


----------



## CenTT (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung Galaxy Y, internal storage is to small and i had sold after two week

Sent from my LG-SU640 using xda premium


----------



## BmXStud (Mar 17, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



kyoceria Rise. Slowest Piece of crap i ever owned. Ran on 380mb useable ram.


----------



## klin1344 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



BmXStud said:


> kyoceria Rise. Slowest Piece of crap i ever owned. Ran on 380mb useable ram.

Click to collapse



That's the amount of usable RAM on a Galaxy S1...and back then it was regarded as the top dog in smartphones.  Even today it is still a solid phone that never seems to die out in terms of android updates.  It was one of the first to get CM10 and CM10.1 nightlies.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## banasonic (Mar 18, 2013)

u 8100 its worth i get u 8120 its perfect with mouse button and u 8160 its better than them


----------



## mfsr98 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## A51Rene (Mar 18, 2013)

LG L3, horrible horrible screen and skin


----------



## DiegoConD (Mar 19, 2013)

I just have 1 android phone and it is bad and great at the same thime; it's good because the great dev comunity keep us update on android, bad cause LG leave us in froyo, it's an optimus me haha.


----------



## Yokie Andrean (Mar 19, 2013)

galaxy ace, too old, minim ram and slow just 800mhz


----------



## Crytech (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Micromax A60...

Sent from my GT-5670 using xda premium


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



Yokie Andrean said:


> galaxy ace, too old, minim ram and slow just 800mhz

Click to collapse



 Were you on stock or custom ROM? My Galaxy Ace feels like it has a 1GHz CPU. 



Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josephnero (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Htc sensation
Wifi hardly ever worked after ics and serous power management problems

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## NinjaPlease (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My worst Android device is a Samsung Captivate 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## knutson (Mar 22, 2013)

Creative Ziio 7. It was shipped with Android 2.2, but most of the games compatible with Android 2.2 was not working.


----------



## Gamertroid (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Definitely the HTC ChaCha, even though it had good battery life it's support of apps and memory was rubbish. You could barely get apps like twitter on there!


----------



## Noullooduady88 (Mar 23, 2013)

The worst Android phone I've every had is AlcatelOne Touch 908. The phone hangs and I have to restart it frequently. It gives Low Storage warning even if there are sufficient space for the app. The battery drains easily too, it won't even last 24hrs even if it is full charge.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

HTC Wildfire S. Its abysmal battery life, no bootloader unlock till after almost a year of release, small screen, crappy processor and pathetic software inbuilt along with 150MB internal memory killed me, almost.

Compared to that, my dads LG Optimus One P500 which I now use with similar specs does not have these problems, except a worse camera, which I don't use much anyway. 

I still hate that phone, and i pity anyone who buys it. May your anger be with you. :banghead:

"Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."


----------



## DarqAnshin (Mar 23, 2013)

Evo3d.  Novelty 3d device, sub par battery, horrible sensitivity on screen and regardless of Rom used a horrible lag slow responses times.


----------



## KiakSvk (Mar 23, 2013)

HUAWEI Ideos X3, good battery life, but so slow, freezing, touch display totally dysfunctional.


----------



## Sir Juice (Mar 23, 2013)

samsung captivate by far!


----------



## Adoxo (Mar 23, 2013)

LG optimus L5. Horrible, and just barely usable.


----------



## bryanpen (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Moto cliq and cliq xt. Never had a update to anything over android 1.5 unless it was rooted and that was a slight pain in the ass. Htc and Samsung were good I had a lot of both.
Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Mar 23, 2013)

( sony xperia u ) so much lag for a dual core device


----------



## rakib00 (Mar 23, 2013)

Symphony W80 worst one for me. its touch function really crap one.


----------



## DrkChalice (Mar 24, 2013)

Moto Citrus..SUCKS!


----------



## foxxx5oh (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



DrkChalice said:


> Moto Citrus..SUCKS!

Click to collapse



Motorola ****rus here too, my 18 month old doesn't even like playing with it lol 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## tokyohot777 (Mar 24, 2013)

all great so far


----------



## rootyourphones (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Note 2, htc one x , and samsung s3.

samsung wishes it was an iphone

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

Best phones I had was the iphone 5 and 4s but the worst is 3g although it kills the note 2 in performance. 

samsung wishes it was an iphone


----------



## josephnero (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



rootyourphones said:


> Note 2, htc one x , and samsung s3.
> 
> samsung wishes it was an iphone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Obvious troll is obvious

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## pikachukaki (Mar 24, 2013)

My first android phone after years with iphone that i still have and wait my nexus 4..huawei ideos x5 pro...no official support..no devs..sucky ics official rom...sucky official GB rom...sucky all his roms....but i have to say i learn a lot with it!!!


----------



## MarcPlusTwo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Nexus 4.

But it's the best as well. Didn't have another Android phone


----------



## edmgt (Mar 24, 2013)

none worth mentioning


----------



## persano (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

xt 300 or motorola spice, for me sh!t phone

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## jgvargas75 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Zte score on cricket also the worst carrier I have ever had 

Best andro  g2x n T-Mobile not the best carrier but when it comes time to pay my bill man the T-Mobile rep  she makes it all worth it

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

2012 march i passed out from a boarding school.... So never tried android before(weren't allowed in hostels)...... My first android phone was htc explorer last month....than a month after i got tab2 and again after a month i bought GN2..... All where good suited my profile at that time

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## jffmllr (Mar 25, 2013)

The absolute worst phone I've ever owned was the HTC HD7 on T-mo. Awful experience.


----------



## jitkr (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Intel xolo. 

Sent from my WT19i 
Viper Xperia 4.0
Lupus Kernel 3.9


----------



## gchahinian (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't say i've had an AWFUL phone, started with the Droid X on verizon, then upgraded to the Bionic, which by far isn't the greatest phone, but i dont consider it to be as bad as everyone thinks it is, especially after throwing CM 10.1 on it


----------



## phiero21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Iandalton9690 (Mar 25, 2013)

my worst phone was a nokia nuron. it was marketed as a budget smartphone and was. i could barely use it for calling and texting. It was on a symbian operating system which in itself was a mistake.


----------



## blsrbl (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy Nexus is my first Android phone and you know what i meen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## brickinphoneslol (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy Nexus on Verizon.  However development made it all worthwhile.


----------



## r1lurk (Mar 26, 2013)

My Samsung Gio was pretty damn awful. But after seeing others who love theirs, I suspect I had a bad unit.


----------



## kdog1202 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My phones weren't to bad my original android which was ig the worst android phone I had 

Sent from my Mytouch 4g using xda app-developers app


----------



## SayidAchmad159 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Samsung galaxy Y...
Tiny,slow processor,minimum memory..
It's the worst ever 

Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## AAPD11 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Galaxy fit...its too slow...

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crytech (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



AAPD11 said:


> Galaxy fit...its too slow...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nanana...r u kidding me???...Fit is awesome....

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## kuroiraida (Mar 26, 2013)

My Xperia X8 is below mediocre.
But it's been helping me for 3 years.
Right now I only use it for backup and navigation purpose


----------



## pcrii (Mar 26, 2013)

Samsung intercept thought i needed the physical keyboard when i went to virginmobile


----------



## hazysight (Mar 26, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt

The GPS never tracked properly and data was unreliable.


----------



## FadeFading (Mar 26, 2013)

well...I have only had 2 pcs,Huawei U8800 and the Samsung Galaxy S3....guess which one...


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



FadeFading said:


> well...I have only had 2 pcs,Huawei U8800 and the Samsung Galaxy S3....guess which one...

Click to collapse



I've galaxy s duos and suffering a bit with it so is it galaxy s3?


----------



## rockytruelyrox (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



FadeFading said:


> well...I have only had 2 pcs,Huawei U8800 and the Samsung Galaxy S3....guess which one...

Click to collapse



Has to be Huawei :banghead:

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




Crytech007 said:


> Nanana...r u kidding me???...Fit is awesome....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U serious 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gollum17 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

My worst android phone was a prepaid that I bought from dollar general. Needed a phone and couldn't afford a contract at the time. After that I had an opti s and now an s3.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chicofee101 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Xperia mini.... a piece of crap... 3 hrs battery is dead...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tlingitsoldier (Mar 27, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## barokut (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Xperia Live with Walkman. 150mb, single core. 512mb ram. Too slow even on custom rom. 

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jigu168 (Mar 27, 2013)

*good*



cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



thanks very good！


----------



## mrmikelim (Apr 2, 2013)

POLO_i780 said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt it was the Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10.
> 
> So much potential, so much hope, so much promise, all ruined but stupid cost cutting shortcuts by SE. Where do i begin???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Actually Sony smart phone is much more better right now, i am using xperia tx and i dint ever found any problem with the phone.
I am not a Sony phone before this phone, i am quite a Samsung fans but after this phone i make me change to Sony fans.
U should try the newer phone in Sony list


----------



## liangse (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



FadeFading said:


> well...I have only had 2 pcs,Huawei U8800 and the Samsung Galaxy S3....guess which one...

Click to collapse



I bet it was galaxy s3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## shivam5609 (Apr 3, 2013)

*micromax*

my worst android is from.....micromax..
never buy micromax guys


----------



## orphansmith (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Same micromax A 87
Absolutly no service,no updates,cheap


DONT BUY MMX

Sent from my HIKe 716 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jerzyjerzy (Apr 3, 2013)

HTC Wildfire. 

I got used to it after all, and I tuned it up as much as possible, so it was usable but speed was always an issue, and available space, and memory, and RESOLUTION!!! It was pretty scratch-resistant, though, and ergonomic. I still use it as backup from time to time.


----------



## GianniDPC (Apr 3, 2013)

Galaxy Y It doesn't even have a working CyanogeMod version


----------



## Zeuscluts (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

It was htc wildfire s


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*



zeuscluts said:


> It was htc wildfire s

Click to collapse



Finally someone who thinks like me. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ygil1234 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Sony Ericsson Xperia X8

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mardokres (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely Htc Wildfire then Samsung Spica.
This lags...


----------



## nickhimself (Apr 4, 2013)

Worst phone? I don't think it could get much worse than a brand spanking new HTC Thunderbolt that lasted for like, 3 hours (idle) before committing suicide.

I had some Samsung slider phone that was really small and silver prior to getting my first smartphone (blunderbolt) and THAT phone was freaking horrible too. For a dumb phone, I was happy if it lasted most of the day with minimal texting.

I've had some crappy phones =/


----------



## plznote (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had*

Optimus 3D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## antkalaitzakis96 (Apr 4, 2013)

My old HTC Wildfire..it was really slooooow...great development though.


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 4, 2013)

antkalaitzakis96 said:


> My old HTC Wildfire..it was really slooooow...great development though.

Click to collapse



Just re acquired this from my wife as she now owns something newer and shiny, along with my s2 i intend to use the wildfire for some flashing fun! Did you get roms etc from this here community? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andreikornkid (Apr 4, 2013)

Alcatel OT-908
it doesn't get any more entry level that that phone


----------



## Mashari_F (Apr 5, 2013)

First one SE Xperia arc, I bought it due to the big hype it had, I should've bought hTC Sensation

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## overgrownnails (Apr 5, 2013)

ZTE blade in 2011 supported by China unicom    :sly:


Sent from my DIAOSIJI


----------



## halfmanhalfmachine (Apr 5, 2013)

HTC Tattoo. Tiny low resolution resistive screen.


----------



## ithunter (Apr 5, 2013)

ygil1234 said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia X8
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This phone is Awesome


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 5, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SL i9003.. But it's still serving me. I'll never buy a phone that needs Odin anymore. After this, I'm going pure Nexus.


----------



## Giulios99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> Samsung Galaxy SL i9003.. But it's still serving me. I'll never buy a phone that needs Odin anymore. After this, I'm going pure Nexus.

Click to collapse



I understand you perfectly, i still have a galaxy s plus i9001, and my future phone will have surely 1gb of ram, i hate my galaxy because it has 357mb of ram :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Drachayn (Apr 5, 2013)

My Garmin Asus A50.

I went from that to a Samsung Galaxy S3, best decision ever.


----------



## dising007 (Apr 5, 2013)

HTC desire V..... worst phone i used... based on price specs and expectation...


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 5, 2013)

Karbonn a1.
For my bad luck still iam having it.


----------



## niko22225 (Apr 5, 2013)

moeahmad1995 said:


> Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I kinda disagree. Mine only two smartphones was LG GT540 without support but great phone. and the one that Im owning LG P920 which has support of Cyanogenmod team and others roms.but mostly cyanogenmod team


----------



## crayz9000 (Apr 5, 2013)

urmothersluvr said:


> The moto cliq. The reason I hate motorola
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I actually liked my Moto Cliq. For its time, the hardware was first rate. I still haven't found any Android slider phones with keyboards that felt as good as the Cliq's.

It was the Motorola software that blew chunks. Took up most of the free space on the phone, slowed it down to molasses speeds, and killed the battery faster than you could blink. Once I installed CM7, most of those problems went away (and on top of it I was able to partition the sdcard using sd-ext for extra phone storage.)

By the time I finally upgraded to a Galaxy S Relay a couple months ago, I was still getting at least 8 hours of battery life with normal use, but I think the keyboard was starting to de-laminate (I could hear it crinkling as I was typing), the trim was missing a few chunks from repeated drops, and the back cover was constantly popping off.

As for the worst phone... has to be the HTC Wildfire S. My wife got one as a warranty replacement for her MyTouch 3G, and if anything, it was _worse_ than the old phone it replaced. Smaller screen, same crappy 1st gen hardware, and LESS internal storage. How HTC even managed to sell any of those phones, I'll never know.


----------



## xicantonio (Apr 5, 2013)

3310 > Gio


----------



## densetsu86 (Apr 5, 2013)

Droid x2. So many freaking problems. Locked boot loader, music skipping, random reboots, wifi issues, touch screen issues. And all of them had the same issues. I went through 4 of them before I got a dinc2 from Verizon.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## speedy56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Alcatel OT-991
Bad battery life, bad screen, bad camera, lagging as hell...
Only good think is the price.


----------



## tbong777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Captivate


----------



## Kreaz (Apr 6, 2013)

I would say Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro (or you may call it U20i)


----------



## DexterMichigan (Apr 6, 2013)

Does Motorola Motoactv count, because that has been pretty lousy as devices go, like the time it get chiming in to tell me every 10 seconds I set a new record time for running a mile, 6:00 best ever, 5:45 best ever, 5:30 best ever.  Real annoying while running


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 6, 2013)

Having best or worst phone doesn't matter, rather its the deal what we have did using that mobile.


----------



## liangse (Apr 6, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini Pro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jerhum stengay (Apr 6, 2013)

xperia mini pro, the first one


----------



## laj13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Coby Kyros mid8024. The Worst.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## MasterPro112 (Apr 7, 2013)

It was Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro...


----------



## kalooann (Apr 8, 2013)

All the motorola phones that i owned so far...


----------



## adubinsky457 (Apr 8, 2013)

*S Duos*

S Duos has a really bad stock ROM. Makes the 1GHz phone extremely laggy. Lots of bugs like not being able to get the screen to light up during a call (proximity sensor bug), image corruption when unlocking, etc. 128MB of zram enabled on a phone with 768MB of ram, just to slow things down more. And they've been promising JB since September, and I doubt this phone will ever get it.


----------



## djbillabong (Apr 8, 2013)

An Android Tablet ! From iberry ! Model :- AUXUS AX02
Specifications were nice but this tablet sucks nowadays !


----------



## Dcane (Apr 8, 2013)

Galaxy Ace *aaargh*


----------



## Hibble (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, I agree. Galaxy Ace didn't make anything very good.


----------



## GODSRAGE (Apr 9, 2013)

My first Android phone and it's the best! High on android! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wuddupma (Apr 9, 2013)

Does such a thing even exist?


----------



## iReP PHiLLY (Apr 9, 2013)

Samsung Safire.  Lol

Gnote2 running Eclipse RoM! 
"WELCOME TO THE DARK"


----------



## Robogar (Apr 14, 2013)

LG Optimus 2x.  Froze multiple times everyday, basically couldn't do anything on it.  

I loathed unlocking it to use it because I knew it would take 10 times as long to do anything compared to a phone that actually worked.

Swore I would never get another LG, but now I have a N4 and I love it.


----------



## udhayababu (Apr 14, 2013)

ssamsung galaxy y:crying:


----------



## TheGreatGoat (Apr 14, 2013)

udhayababu said:


> ssamsung galaxy y:crying:

Click to collapse



I feel your pain. It was the *only* horrible Android phone I've managed to get though, thankfully.


----------



## jimmyn89 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Android*

None of mine were bad!


----------



## bigbacon (Apr 15, 2013)

I've only had 2 but the Eris I had was complete junk after Verizon upgraded the OS to 1.6


----------



## Stefanakii (Apr 15, 2013)

Still on my first Android phone, the Galaxy S I9000... Continuing to get on my nerves every day..


----------



## germaxleo (Apr 16, 2013)

LG re like a cheap phone, u can feel it. But i hate motorola too...


----------



## radzer0 (Apr 17, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## pete72 (Apr 20, 2013)

LG Dare. I had to exchange it weekly.


----------



## nixgud (Apr 20, 2013)

Noone

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9105P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## japgolly (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh god, the HTC Magic was terrible. It's the one that came after HTC Hero. I got that piece of crap on a 2 year contract and absolutely hated it after the first month. I'd get an SMS and have to wait around 2 min for it to ctx switch just to read it.


----------



## dcause (Apr 21, 2013)

Has to be any of the low end cricket phones. Slow, buggy,and never updated


----------



## onebornoflight (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol one of my friends has a Samsung Gravity Smart dude... that thing is a P.O.S.

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda-developers app


----------



## barondebxl (Apr 21, 2013)

HTC sensation. The absolutely garbage award of the century by far.


----------



## djmax81 (Apr 21, 2013)

Dell streak 5 .!!!! Dell lame or no updates ever turned up....coz They give no rats ass abt marketing like samsung or Htc

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




AbhimanyuAryan said:


> 2012 march i passed out from a boarding school.... So never tried android before(weren't allowed in hostels)...... My first android phone was htc explorer last month....than a month after i got tab2 and again after a month i bought GN2..... All where good suited my profile at that time
> 
> I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*

Click to collapse



As long you can buy them .! And its phone I bet if its women ...you sucks 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## defragut (Apr 21, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy I5500


----------



## allfine (Apr 21, 2013)

Sony Xperia Miro

Sent from my GoogleNexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## LiMaaa (Apr 22, 2013)

The samsung wave s8500, release in 2010, it's derp.


----------



## dynamic_4444 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wildfire s 

Sent from my ST15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steven_DHO (Apr 22, 2013)

LG Fathom


----------



## Card83 (Apr 22, 2013)

Droid Charge. It feels like a toy phone. Works about as well as one too.


----------



## zomblake (Apr 22, 2013)

MyTouch 3G - wasn't actually that bad of a phone for the time, but a month after I got it, the mobile hardware market jumped up considerably.  I think the first dual core came out shortly after I got the MyTouch.  Camera was crap, and not nearly enough memory imo.  I did like the smaller form factor, nice to carry with me and the thing seemed to be damn near unbreakable.  I think my mom is actually using it now.


----------



## WarlordKaisersX (Apr 22, 2013)

The worst is Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos. Its sucks! Slow and not too many apps they can install and use. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## daniel98 (Apr 22, 2013)

The worst phone i have ever seen (not mine though) is the LG Optimus ME. What a piece of crap this is. Stock ROM works with ~5 fps. Custom ROMs boot up in 1 hour!!

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## r.sorujlall (Apr 22, 2013)

Motorola backflip.. So Damn slow couldn't even play angry birds without lag 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZeitgeistGlee (Apr 22, 2013)

Galaxy Y, can't wait to give it back to my brother.


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

Htc Sensation 
My first and last htc device 
It's cool
But not enough for me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

Got to be the Galaxy Ace. That thing was dreadful. But my lack of Android experience didn't help.

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz


----------



## robrooter (Apr 23, 2013)

The tracphone touchscreen version :'( 

E4GT Rom-a-holic!!!


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 23, 2013)

The thing about android phones is that you can tweak and mod them beyond imagination. You cannot hate an android phone.


----------



## michal89chz (Apr 23, 2013)

All with pentile- in my case, S Plus.


----------



## boatdink (Apr 24, 2013)

HTC One V for me. Cool features, just didn't have the time to wait for the phone so I could use them. Although my girlfriend did have the Hero and that is probably the worst phone ever put on market.


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Motorola Droid X lol OMG where do I begin?


----------



## daninet (Apr 24, 2013)

The worst ever was an iPhone4 clone from a china shop. Never -again- NEVER buy cheap clones.


----------



## nrinzema (Apr 25, 2013)

Htc rezound

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 25, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> The thing about android phones is that you can tweak and mod them beyond imagination. You cannot hate an android phone.

Click to collapse



Woah Woah, that means you havent tried any of the completely crappy phones. I already talked about my Wildfire S. Complete piece of Crap.

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waswiswus (Apr 25, 2013)

Sony Ericson Vivaz pro


----------



## hanisod (Apr 25, 2013)

waswiswus said:


> Sony Ericson Vivaz pro

Click to collapse



Buddy
Android not symbian 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rahulsinha (Apr 26, 2013)

Micromax A60, worst of all


----------



## ajay74 (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't say like this I am using LG l 9 p765
And it is the easiest phone to root or to install CWM and to unlock bootloader 
From a week of my purchase  I gotta jellybean update,  earlier the LG were bad in update and support but they have improved, 


Sent from my LG-P765 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gollum17 (Apr 26, 2013)

moeahmad1995 said:


> Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know I'm quoting an old post, but the Optimus s received support from sprint and lg for two years (we even got upgraded to gb twice,  first was botched and the second was the real deal). That's longer than samsung flagship phones. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jorgicio (Apr 26, 2013)

I only had 2 Android phones. But personally, I found LG optimus One worser than my new Galaxy S2. But that was not a bad phone.


----------



## SpaceKiller (Apr 26, 2013)

My Samsung Galaxy Y.


----------



## Akshitbanta (Apr 26, 2013)

Galaxy Y


----------



## mckenji (Apr 26, 2013)

Galaxy gio :banghead:

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## badwolf94 (Apr 27, 2013)

Galaxy Y


----------



## djmax81 (Apr 27, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> Note 2, htc one x , and samsung s3.
> 
> samsung wishes it was an iphone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude .!!!! Iphone is just phone ....and abt htc one or note 2 .....think u jealous coz u can not afford it :banghead: lair lair pants on fire

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## wednesday13 (Apr 27, 2013)

HTC desire. Overheating issues lol

Sent from my LT29i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FeBa6481 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy R*

My worst phone ever was a Samsung Galaxy Royal with Stock Android ICS. This Firmware was very bad. For example there were "ghost touches"
Then I flashed Cyanogenmod. With Cyanogenmod 10.1 it was very good.
But two weeks ago I crushed the display.


----------



## Joelkat (Apr 27, 2013)

LG Lucid. Battery drains so bad even with extended battery..

Sent from my VS840 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheBootloader (Apr 27, 2013)

Galaxy5 GT-I5500
It isnt THAT bad as beginner phone, but its pretty low-end and the touchscreen is horrible.


----------



## speedcatcher (Apr 27, 2013)

Galaxy Ace indeed.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## allocosta (Apr 27, 2013)

Lg GT540 OPTIMUS


----------



## LazyNDaCrazyDayz (Apr 28, 2013)

Xperia x10. I had to install a custom rom just to get the camera to work.


----------



## Illicit Hero (Apr 28, 2013)

Motorola Atrix


----------



## BigMan0nCampus (Apr 28, 2013)

Huawei u8150

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Apr 28, 2013)

My Galaxy Y and my Galaxy Ace. My first two Android phones, both would've been a terrible experience for people who were using Android for the first time. 

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dark_d10 (Apr 28, 2013)

dont know if it count haha:laugh:
my htc diamond with android rom


----------



## GXGOW (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, I'm using it right now and I'm stuck with it until I have enough money to buy a new one. It's old and low-end, but it's still alive and kicking and much stronger than e.g. an iPhone.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda app-developers app


----------



## donjamal (Apr 28, 2013)

Xperia S

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheTehk17 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been using a Samsung Moment for the past three and a half years as my daily driver. It _was_ the worst phone I have ever owned until about a year ago when I created a ROM and now it runs with little lag and decent battery life.


----------



## geekAmit (Apr 29, 2013)

lucky enough still not discovered


----------



## jyotman007 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Micromax*

Micromax p250


----------



## xZioPao (Apr 29, 2013)

In my opinion, LG phones are the worst!


----------



## Deleted member 5204328 (Apr 29, 2013)

Quit hating on my poor X10 
I hate to admit it. It was awful. My sister used it for 2 years and I have no idea how she coped!
It had many problems, but they all went away when I took over the helm.
Now it's running 4.1.2 Jelly Bean. It's fast, responsive and the battery life is amazing  + 54fps
There is almost nothing wrong with it, even the camera works!
Feralab is the king of the X10 and as long as he is around, I'll keep using ye old faithful X10.
His ROMS utilise the X10 to its full potential. Quadrant benchmarks now give me 4 digits instead of 3


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 30, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Woah Woah, that means you havent tried any of the completely crappy phones. I already talked about my Wildfire S. Complete piece of Crap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hope I don't get to try the crappy ones.... Even by accident   I'm rather choicy abt phones...... I use one phone for several years  how about that ?


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 30, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> Hope I don't get to try the crappy ones.... Even by accident   I'm rather choicy abt phones...... I use one phone for several years  how about that ?

Click to collapse



Me too. We don't have contracts here so we keep the phones for 2+ years. 2 years minimum. That's why I'm VERY selective about my phones, and I took care to get it right this time. Since the HTC WFS was so bad, I exchanged it in 1.5 years. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 30, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Me too. We don't have contracts here so we keep the phones for 2+ years. 2 years minimum. That's why I'm VERY selective about my phones, and I took care to get it right this time. Since the HTC WFS was so bad, I exchanged it in 1.5 years.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The very great huge benefit  of living in India or Pakistan is that you don't need to be reminded about your age   nothing to tell you how old you are   sab apni zindagi mazey me jee rahey hain......... Bas chaley tou 100 years bhee use karlen 1 cheez


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Me too. We don't have contracts here so we keep the phones for 2+ years. 2 years minimum. That's why I'm VERY selective about my phones, and I took care to get it right this time. Since the HTC WFS was so bad, I exchanged it in 1.5 years.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My phone must to live for two years :laugh:


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 30, 2013)

lexotan73 said:


> My phone must to live for two years :laugh:

Click to collapse



I pity you. Hope your next phone shall do you good. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> I pity you. Hope your next phone shall do you good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## Erick.criminal (Apr 30, 2013)

Any LG...


----------



## deadcatt (May 1, 2013)

HTC Desire. The piece of junk kept overheating whenever I tried to use navigation. I took it back to the shop, they took 6 weeks to repair it (main board replacement). The second main board overheated on the way home from the repair pick up, and cooked a 16Gb micro-sd card (when they were $100+ to buy!). The 3rd main board had a habit of gradually corrupting micro-sd cards, and the GPS could get a lock maybe one try out of 10. 

I put up with that phone for 2 years. It was pretty bad to begin with. The first day I had it, I was getting "low storage" warnings. The stock ROM only had about 100Mb of space for apps! (and apps2sd was sketchy back then).

I will never, ever buy a HTC as long as I live. I have a Sony Xperia S now, and love it.


----------



## lyrical1278 (May 1, 2013)

Coolpad Quattro 4G for metropcs

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## carlosslpmx (May 1, 2013)

The first Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini Pro. Mostly because of it's small screen, though it was very popular in my country.


----------



## WTFsandwich (May 1, 2013)

The HTC Aria. The four times it actually worked, it did so only by a hair.

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krabappel2548 (May 2, 2013)

we had 2 dissapointing ones at home, HTC Wildfire & Samsung galaxy gio, both were pretty slow and not good...


----------



## mattisekk722 (May 2, 2013)

*in my opinion*

IMHO the worst is the onda TQ150!!


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (May 4, 2013)

strikerdj2011 said:


> ( sony xperia u ) so much lag for a dual core device

Click to collapse



 No way! My Xperia U is amazing! 



Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## semiworld1 (May 4, 2013)

*worst phone*

htc dream on cm6


----------



## zimlokks (May 4, 2013)

u really wanna know the worst phone ever? the HTC Hero running stock! even with cm6/7/9 i mean it just sucks! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4 Beta!


----------



## taka61 (May 4, 2013)

my htc wildfire.


----------



## crampedagain (May 5, 2013)

Galaxy S2


----------



## zimlokks (May 5, 2013)

wait y the s2?! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4 Beta!


----------



## aSeniorWaffle (May 5, 2013)

Sanyo zio for cricket... Literally unusable. Since then I've gotten
Zte score
Droid bionic
Nexus 7
And my brand new shiny HTC one

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LethalSquirrel (May 5, 2013)

Samsung Admire. I hated that piece of crap so much, I literally threw it out my car window.


----------



## superRiyaz (May 5, 2013)

*Motorola BACKFLIP*

Motorola BACKFLIP


----------



## ghao (May 5, 2013)

nubia  z 5

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick5020 (May 5, 2013)

HTC one is my first Android and it's amazing  so far. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## Dexcellium (May 5, 2013)

LG GW620 : Horrible.


The touch secren even began to bug.


----------



## dredremon (May 5, 2013)

galaxy s3 mini great software. hardware are easly to crack the screen. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jimster32 (May 5, 2013)

Dexcellium said:


> LG GW620 : Horrible.
> 
> 
> The touch secren even began to bug.

Click to collapse




I had that hone. I agree, horrible


----------



## syahrisyadr (May 5, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 5, it isn't fit for people who have big hand

Sent from my ASUS A43SV using Google Chrome


----------



## @non4 (May 5, 2013)

Samsung galaxy mini, had to endure one when I drowned my HTC desire z

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## xZip- (May 5, 2013)

Easily the motorola backflip. It was so slow it couldnt eveb run angry birds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## th3drow (May 5, 2013)

I've had some bad android phones, but honestly the original G1 was the worst, it seriously has like 100mb of memory for app space. With like 5 apps I would be full if i counted my browser cache. I was just baffled at it at the time, hardware wise I loved it and it performed great at the time though.


----------



## @non4 (May 6, 2013)

th3drow said:


> I've had some bad android phones, but honestly the original G1 was the worst, it seriously has like 100mb of memory for app space. With like 5 apps I would be full if i counted my browser cache. I was just baffled at it at the time, hardware wise I loved it and it performed great at the time though.

Click to collapse



Ahhh the G1, never owned one but experienced the raw feeling of rooted android 1.0 on it. Loved the crazy keyboard design. There's worse phones out there, but its surely dated  I loved my x10 mini pro but thinking back that was pure garbage too!

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## gunz.jones (May 6, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Ahhh the G1, never owned one but experienced the raw feeling of rooted android 1.0 on it. Loved the crazy keyboard design. There's worse phones out there, but its surely dated  I loved my x10 mini pro but thinking back that was pure garbage too!
> 
> Sent from my rooted P880

Click to collapse



With development and an SD card, it did what it set out to do. I had one for 6 months at its end of life and got the d2 then d2g. At least or was open. Those next two were crap for support. Both died from overheating without overclocking. Horrible.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## bldysurgeon (May 6, 2013)

my worst was galaxy y (doual sim.)pad screen resolution,camera. slow reaction.low memory ......etc


----------



## mooqy (May 7, 2013)

Galaxy y...,, low end,,, 

Sent from jamban umum.


----------



## holdie (May 7, 2013)

EVO 3D.  Any phone that requires you to use a shielded wire in order to gain S-OFF deserves a special place in hell.


----------



## cmoG530 (May 7, 2013)

holdie said:


> EVO 3D.  Any phone that requires you to use a shielded wire in order to gain S-OFF deserves a special place in hell.

Click to collapse



LMBO!!!:sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Krisu18. (May 7, 2013)

Galaxy Mini :banghead:

Wysyłane z mojego GT-N7000 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toumpeki (May 7, 2013)

The worst ever was a Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini pro... I still dont know why I wanted a hardware keyboard and so small display.


----------



## thecoderone (May 7, 2013)

It was a while ago, Samsung Moment. Some of the issues that the phone had: freezing randomly, crashing randomly, dropping calls, and a data , etc.


----------



## flamingscyte (May 8, 2013)

HUAWEI Y210
Can't play games with this phone.


----------



## revomac (May 8, 2013)

flamingscyte said:


> HUAWEI Y210
> Can't play games with this phone.

Click to collapse



LG Genesis.  2 screens, clamshell keyboard, basically with the hardware of a LG Voyager with eclair installed.  Tied with US Cellular bloatware, the biggest POS I have ever used.  I could check my email on my Nokia from 2003 quicker than I could on the Genesis.


----------



## krazylary (May 8, 2013)

*Droid bionic sucked*

I hated the bionic. Mainly because of the emotional roller coaster up and down promises about updates.....The phone was not that bad but still a downer.


----------



## @non4 (May 8, 2013)

Another one I have to add is the Motorola defy. Great devs who made great ROMs even with locked BL, and very tough. The problem? A really crap touchscreen that had a mind of its own, and an earpiece I had to replace myself within a week of having it cos it broke

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## Rob5ur (May 9, 2013)

Xperia X10 mini some time ago


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

Worst android phone I had was the Sony Xperia x8


----------



## rootyourphones (May 12, 2013)

My old 1989 motorola brick phone people laughed at me in high school oh good times.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfsr98 (May 12, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> My old 1989 motorola brick phone people laughed at me in high school oh good times.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## randp1 (May 12, 2013)

Sanyo Zio. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootyourphones (May 12, 2013)

mfsr98 said:


> Android.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh my bad it has to be htc g1 and nexus 4.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHota (May 12, 2013)

samsung galaxy mini

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sakax (May 12, 2013)

what's so bad about sony's xperia's?


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

sakax said:


> what's so bad about sony's xperia's?

Click to collapse



Laggs like hell. Specially after a software update 
But I'm talking about the old ones (still have the Sony Ericsson name) 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## sakax (May 12, 2013)

then the issue is software (android) related, not?


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

sakax said:


> then the issue is software (android) related, not?

Click to collapse



Hmmm
Probably it was Sony's fault. I don't know if they fixed that issue 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## dredremon (May 13, 2013)

Iphone 3gs Fuvk apple 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## rootyourphones (May 13, 2013)

dredremon said:


> Iphone 3gs Fuvk apple
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Android not apple and besides i love thev3gs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alirezajigar69 (May 13, 2013)

galaxy s2 (i9100G)
best my phon

nokia 1100 => nokia n73 => htc desire hD => galaxy s2 => next my phne ? i thing nexus 4


----------



## fallenconcept (May 13, 2013)

htc hero. eh, who remembers that?


----------



## hegemytouch (May 13, 2013)

When my phone broke I had to buy a prepaid att android phone and it was terrible. The lg optimus one. But on contract I would have to say the lg thrill was the worst.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FringeNY (May 13, 2013)

fallenconcept said:


> htc hero. eh, who remembers that?

Click to collapse



I used it until last year - and i liked it. Undestroyable 

Worst Android Phone? HTC Desire...
Or Samsung Galaxy Y - but i never owned it.


----------



## nattoleon (May 13, 2013)

never worst only more worse


----------



## matgallacher (May 13, 2013)

Motorola Dect, not so much the phone which was actually ok - more that Motorola deemed it suitable to never upgrade past 1.6 in the UK


----------



## timgreen123 (May 14, 2013)

never worst only more worse.
i think moto's android phone would be one of them .once you bought it , they will never update it


----------



## cmoG530 (May 14, 2013)

timgreen123 said:


> never worst only more worse.
> i think moto's android phone would be one of them .once you bought it , they will never update it

Click to collapse



I understand you. I use to have the Atrix and when the wow factor of the novelty fingerprint scanner wore off, it made me focus on being stuck on gingerbread, while everyone else was enjoying ICS.lol

....it sucked and it made me vow to never use Motorola again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Skv012a (May 14, 2013)

Well, between my only 3 (Captivate, MT4G, and I777) I'd say MT4G. There were tons of mods, but battery couldn't hold like all HTCs since the beginning of time, and what's the point in all the bells when they can't ring long enough to enjoy them?


----------



## Deepak sai (May 14, 2013)

All the low end android phones

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (May 14, 2013)

Deepak sai said:


> All the low end android phones
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dumb answer

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @non4 (May 14, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Dumb answer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More accurate would be anything with armv6

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## Zsombe (May 14, 2013)

Sony Xperia Sola.


----------



## paco8 (May 14, 2013)

*Sup?*



cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



Sup guys? I owned a couple of android phones, starting with the G1, aka HTC Dream and I even tried the android port for my good ol' HTC Kaiser back then, but the _worst_ was the *HTC Wildfire*, I only wanted to try because I was curious for the small screen size...

... now I love my Note!


----------



## DroidModderXtreme (May 14, 2013)

*Samsung galaxy gio*

Samsung galaxy gio


----------



## Vlad Paul (May 14, 2013)

I did not have an android to disappoint me so much to mention here


----------



## ikr (May 14, 2013)

HTC evo 4g LTE

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00464 (May 15, 2013)

Ppspp i though i'll be able to play psp games but this app is so laggy

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## @non4 (May 15, 2013)

AbhimanyuAryan said:


> Ppspp i though i'll be able to play psp games but this app is so laggy
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The worst android phone you ever had, not the worst android app 

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## GuestK00464 (May 15, 2013)

@non4 said:


> The worst android phone you ever had, not the worst android app
> 
> Sent from my rooted P880

Click to collapse



Sry my bad...........tab2 7.0

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## @non4 (May 15, 2013)

AbhimanyuAryan said:


> Sry my bad...........tab2 7.0
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Technically thats not a phone but it will do 

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## GuestK00464 (May 15, 2013)

*hmmm*

i know that but its kind of phone and i never had a phone of my own before graduating high school(my parents weren't ready to pay for that and even i didn't wanted a phone)
last yr i got tab2 7.0 rooted it and seriously was horrible experience-games start crashing, force closures, and many other unexpected lags n issues.........this developed a kind of hate towards rooting devices in me but last yr in DEC my dad got me GN2 and now just got s4.  For 2 months i didn't rooted my GN2 it but had to root so took a chance no lags nothing...........even better than unrooted..........so anyways i can't mention GN2 and s4 as any how worst devices ever HAD:silly:


----------



## @non4 (May 15, 2013)

AbhimanyuAryan said:


> i know that but its kind of phone and i never had a phone of my own before graduating high school(my parents weren't ready to pay for that and even i didn't wanted a phone)
> last yr i got tab2 7.0 rooted it and seriously was horrible experience-games start crashing, force closures, and many other unexpected lags n issues.........this developed a kind of hate towards rooting devices in me but last yr in DEC my dad got me GN2 and now just got s4.  For 2 months i didn't rooted my GN2 it but had to root so took a chance no lags nothing...........even better than unrooted..........so anyways i can't mention GN2 and s4 as any how worst devices ever HAD:silly:

Click to collapse



Root itself wouldn't do that. Something you changed after rooted caused you the problem. There's nothing worse than flashing a new rom/kernel and suddenly your favourite game lags, force closes or has wireframe glitches 

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## conics (May 15, 2013)

The LG Optimus L3 E400

You can't actually move apps to SD (it has its own memory for apps and sd card is more of a dump for files) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kristhox (May 15, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia x10 mini pro.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DesertHawk (May 15, 2013)

HTC One and G1.

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD


----------



## sachinnair92 (May 15, 2013)

Sony xperia s is manufactured no more sony discarded it  ....also they said that jb 4.2 won't be available for xperia S... so its was a waste if you bought it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## @non4 (May 16, 2013)

sachinnair92 said:


> Sony xperia s is manufactured no more sony discarded it  ....also they said that jb 4.2 won't be available for xperia S... so its was a waste if you bought it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If I had it it would be running cm10.1 anyway! Might be swapping my optimus 4x for xperia T, dual krait > crappy quad tegra 3

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## sptrsn (May 16, 2013)

The suck t and t version of the Desire. Pos.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## @non4 (May 16, 2013)

sptrsn said:


> The suck t and t version of the Desire. Pos.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Suck what?  That makes no sense!

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## Annevo (May 16, 2013)

It was a Motorola. Haven't went back to them since.

Sent from my NOTE 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ausshir (May 16, 2013)

Not a phone, but I had a Pandigital Novel tablet.  It was horrible, but the developers really opened it up in the end.  Its the thought that counts!


----------



## Nick1402 (May 16, 2013)

htc tattoo was my first android phone , worst phone ever ..


----------



## martrio (May 16, 2013)

Galaxy mini, but i gifted to my little brother.

life doesn't comes with instructions!


----------



## rootyourphones (May 16, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Suck what?  That makes no sense!
> 
> Sent from my rooted P880

Click to collapse



im wondering the same ****

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PearsonDKA (May 16, 2013)

Tie between the HTC Sensation and the Motorola Atrix. Both gave me endless amounts of problems. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arcaziel (May 16, 2013)

Simple, I had a Galaxy SI, now I've got a Nexus 4.
So I never had any bad android phone haha!


----------



## kdog1202 (May 16, 2013)

HTC G1 the only android phone I had b4 this 

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vonhulio (May 16, 2013)

Easily the Samsung Transform.  Wow.  Even rooted with bloatware removed, it was junk.


----------



## aashishbhargav (May 16, 2013)

sometimes there are no bad phones but just stupid users. 
and sometimes its about selfish companies not willing to update the phones to sell new models.


----------



## VetteVert (May 16, 2013)

Motorola X.  Not enough devs....


----------



## ryanallan (May 16, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (May 16, 2013)

ryanallan said:


> Samsung galaxy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Nethojs29 (May 17, 2013)

All the Samsung phones that I ever own starting from the galaxy ace and finish with galaxy nexus and s3 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rootyourphones (May 17, 2013)

All the htc phones even the htc one .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpiopantera (May 17, 2013)

Nethojs29 said:


> All the Samsung phones that I ever own starting from the galaxy ace and finish with galaxy nexus and s3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skoshy (May 17, 2013)

It was my sister's phone, but figuring out how to make the Pantech Crossover be a non-frustrating experience for her was definitely a challenge. With such a small screen and such terrible specs, it was by far the worst Android phone I've used.


----------



## murphy504 (May 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y. Too small, not enough space, system froze up often, had problems with calls, etc, etc. Hated it after 2 months. Got an addditional new one from the phone company and sold both  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jacobsdr (May 17, 2013)

*hero*

Hero probably then I got an evo 4g and rooted it and used freshhhh


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (May 17, 2013)

murphy504 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y. Too small, not enough space, system froze up often, had problems with calls, etc, etc. Hated it after 2 months. Got an addditional new one from the phone company and sold both
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Good job. I hated my Galaxy Y. 



Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*Worst Android Phone!*

On behalf of my brother I would say Symphony W5 is just so bad!


----------



## 8789796 (May 17, 2013)

Xperia X8


----------



## @non4 (May 17, 2013)

I just helped someone reset an xperia tipo because its having problems. Now he can't get his contacts off the sim, they're all there, it says importing but then they don't show up. Spazzy touchscreen, drops calls after 4 minutes. Complete POS 

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## chocoboss (May 17, 2013)

The worst was probably the HTC explorer ... 

The best I think ZTE Blade ( libra version ) :good:
LG Optimus L7 good screen only ...

And my f***ing N9300 china made is not rly bad for 40 euros XD


----------



## rootyourphones (May 17, 2013)

Motorola atrix that was the most difficult frustrating phone to own , in a middle of a call it would reboot itself and trouble getting over the air update and boatloader was locked so good we had to use bootstrap .oh gingerbread couldn't save it lol worst phone after all that I promised myself not to buy another motorola device ever again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brakke97 (May 17, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman!!!
The battery life and the camera were horrible!


----------



## Kontekst (May 18, 2013)

oh boy, the Alcatel One Touch 991D.


----------



## alex2792 (May 18, 2013)

Galaxy nexus on Verizon.  Abysmal battery life, crappy screen and horrible reception.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmoG530 (May 18, 2013)

alex2792 said:


> Galaxy nexus on Verizon.  Abysmal battery life, crappy screen and horrible reception.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oooh, thems fightin' werdz. Lol jk

I love my Nexus and it does everything that I need it to. I don't know what you mean about screen though, because you can change its color values. At this point, I'll only leave my Nexus for either the Nexus 4 or HTC One, but I doubt they'll be cheap anytime soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roamingsoft (May 18, 2013)

sony xperia x10
awful experiance


----------



## spudkinks (May 18, 2013)

Rooted my touch 3g... garbage!... Didn't really care for the HTC amaze either

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## cap3r0n (May 18, 2013)

LG Optimus L9 because it has one of the hardest methods of rooting ever.


----------



## rebel377 (May 18, 2013)

Xperia x10

HTC wildfire

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (May 18, 2013)

you guys should see the Motorola Titanium. 

Sent from the little guy


----------



## abdel12345 (May 18, 2013)

cap3r0n said:


> LG Optimus L9 because it has one of the hardest methods of rooting ever.

Click to collapse



But if you don't care about rooting its a great phone my dad had one

Sent from my Xperia Play (r800x)


----------



## 8redd (May 18, 2013)

I've only owned a Samsung Infuse and it broke twice..


----------



## techpick (May 19, 2013)

Ill have to say - none! I have used 2 andy phones already and using a third one now.  Never had any issues. Keeps getting better and better! 

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda app-developers app


----------



## herobrine_second (May 19, 2013)

Hmm, it would be the Samsung Galaxy Ace. Little storage space, runs 2.2 (well, when I got it...), very slow.

But I gotta say, the S3 is quite good... After the Ace I tried the Wildfire S, as crappy as the Ace.
Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium


----------



## ken_alpha24 (May 19, 2013)

Ace 2  my phone is really freaking laggy lol

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (May 19, 2013)

herobrine_second said:


> Hmm, it would be the Samsung Galaxy Ace. Little storage space, runs 2.2 (well, when I got it...), very slow.
> 
> But I gotta say, the S3 is quite good... After the Ace I tried the Wildfire S, as crappy as the Ace.
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 I had the Ace, was the worst phone ever. The only thing that made it smooth was CM10.1 
I'm glad I sold mine. 



Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drachenreiter (May 23, 2013)

*I must say....*

The worst phone ever is ............ 

SKY VEGA RACER IM-810K ... its been a month since i'm dying to make this phone work the way it should be...

Rooted the phone but 90character SMS never fixed
Installed CWM but Stock recovery is displaying
Now... I got no signal and I cant find ROM update tools to manual restore to old version... 
Imma kill myself now got no phone to use hehehe...


----------



## ishanbhatnagr96 (May 23, 2013)

HTC T-Mobile 3g / HTC Hero. 
After the 2.x.x update the phone became sluggish and the touch stopped working.


----------



## ecstasy.gr (May 23, 2013)

xperia x8..damn you cant take pictures or video record without sdcard wtf world


----------



## head_banger (May 23, 2013)

Galaxy ace too, wifi never worked and memory very poor

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AlphaMack (May 23, 2013)

LG Ally as a hand-me-down.

Limited storage space even with Link2SD, bloatware galore out of the box, and a slow and buggy stock Froyo ROM.


----------



## murphy504 (May 25, 2013)

murtaza02 said:


> Good job. I hated my Galaxy Y.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




lol :good:


----------



## boystuff (May 25, 2013)

I feel like such a snob when I say this... but I've always gone from generation top of the line to the next top of the line, S1 to S2 Hercules, to Note 2, and when the note 3 gets released I'll snatch it up. And I love my Samsung's, sure official updates agree slow but from a flashing/brick standpoint these babies are bullet proof.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gastonw (May 25, 2013)

So the worst would be the S  

Sent from the little guy


----------



## boystuff (May 25, 2013)

gastonw said:


> So the worst would be the S
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Haha, good point. Though I did but my ex an HTC amaze 4g she dropped it from the couch onto the carpet and managed to spider web the screen. So that would be the worst phone I purchased, worst from a technical standpoint today for myself would be the sgs1. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AmanMehta007 (May 25, 2013)

galaxy y damn crap


----------



## klin1344 (May 25, 2013)

For me its the galaxy player 4.0.  It has the same specs as the galaxy s, but Samsung decided to release it near the time of the galaxy s3 release, which made it seriously outdated by the time people started buying the players.  Plus there was hardly any development, so all ROMs were stuck on Samsung's touchwiz gingerbread.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 25, 2013)

Galaxy s2 or backflip

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## klin1344 (May 25, 2013)

BabyHuey said:


> Galaxy s2 or backflip
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



?? 
Galaxy s2 was a beast of a phone when it came out.  Why was it bad?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BabyHuey (May 25, 2013)

klin1344 said:


> ??
> Galaxy s2 was a beast of a phone when it came out.  Why was it bad?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Eh. Idk. My s3 blew it away

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tgoods24 (May 25, 2013)

I have had Samsung fascinate, HTC incredible 2, and Samsung Galaxy s3... Fascinate the worst


----------



## Droidfish (May 25, 2013)

I've always found a way to make the most off my devices but my last favorite was the original droid incredible. My favorite was probably my first, the og moto droid, had some good times with that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jpeterson066 (May 25, 2013)

I've had the LG Optimus v, at&t galaxy s2 and now the nexus 4. I honestly think my worst is this nexus. Never have I had so many complaints about my phone, they skimped out on so many features and small details. The only thing that's great is the top notch dev support.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

Nexus 4 is only 299 for 8gb..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xonone (May 25, 2013)

Have to say my s2 because whatever rom I had on it it would always freeze and lock up. Only had it for 2 months and got it for free from a friend when I broke my phone so cant really complain.

Sent via SCH-R970 S4 w/ MDL rooted


----------



## abhayy (May 25, 2013)

urmothersluvr said:


> The moto cliq. The reason I hate motorola
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



it may be a ****ty phone, but with the d pad and keyboard, its a great gamebody emulator.


----------



## JAPC0 (May 26, 2013)

abhayy said:


> it may be a ****ty phone, but with the d pad and keyboard, its a great gamebody emulator.

Click to collapse



Loved the phone for that reason.   It began running very slow.   It took 5 minutes to open up text messages.   I turned it on last week and it is still slow as molasses.   I hate that phone but if the same style of phone (slide out QUERTY keyboard)  was made by another manufacturer other than Motorola I would buy it.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kekkogb (May 26, 2013)

the sucker MOTOROLA FIRE XT 530 :banghead:

Inviato dal mio XT530


----------



## fivezall (May 26, 2013)

when i get S3 and above so the worst android phone i ever had is samsung galaxy w huhuhuhu


----------



## hell_lock (May 27, 2013)

Every bad phone is a  new opportunity for development
So I take pride in all phones which I had/have


----------



## mfsr98 (May 27, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Every bad phone is a  new opportunity for development
> So I take pride in all phones which I had/have

Click to collapse



Exactly, that's what I thought when I had my ****ty WinMo phone and put Android on it


----------



## JAM DROID (May 27, 2013)

Easily the Nokia XT300. Worst phone I've ever held, used, and seen. So glad to have gotten rid of that crap... Don't want to sound weak minded but I was literally embarrassed to pull that thing out.


----------



## sonoma1983 (May 28, 2013)

The Samsung Behold 2., It wasn't a bad phone but it had horrible support from Samsung.


----------



## Eternalty (May 28, 2013)

Samsung Infuse... Hated that thing with a passion

Sent from my Note ll
Think inside the RootBox!


----------



## TheSSJ (May 28, 2013)

HTC Tattoo (Buzz)...after I got the phone for about 2 weeks after it was sold in the stores, HTC communicated that there wouldn't be any Froyo update for this phone. Since then I never bought a phone from HTC again...


----------



## atchleya19 (May 28, 2013)

ATT S2... 

Wasn't the best.. but wasn't awful


----------



## jsuarezcasana (May 29, 2013)

An Huawei Ideox X1 (or was the X3?)
anyway, was the lower end of it.
Almost no internal space, could do sh!t without a memory card, and given than some apps are unable to be fully move,
it was a pretty much a now apps android.


----------



## adebmbng (May 29, 2013)

i think the worst android phone is galaxy young, it's the cheapest android phone hahhaha


----------



## hackboy89 (May 29, 2013)

*reade Jultates*

motorola fire XT..


----------



## @non4 (May 29, 2013)

adebmbng said:


> i think the worst android phone is galaxy young, it's the cheapest android phone hahhaha

Click to collapse



Those things barely qualify as android, they don't even have a GPU! 

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## adebmbng (May 29, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Those things barely qualify as android, they don't even have a GPU!
> 
> Sent from my rooted P880

Click to collapse



wohah but the galaxy young think they have an android hahaha


----------



## msti_oliveira (May 29, 2013)

HTC Legend


----------



## NewbCentral (May 29, 2013)

Mine was the htc hero. Battery life and the phone in general sucked after a year. Rooted and mod with Cyanogen which worked fine for a while and then something about it caused my phone to do random restarts. Thought it may have been the rom, but then I eventually got fed up and restored my phone back to factory settings and it continued to do the same. Also, even after factory restore, my phone continued to lag.


----------



## shadowcore (May 29, 2013)

VK 2200
It was a present. It was useless within a year because of its power jack being rendered useless by simple plugging in and out.


----------



## sayou94 (May 30, 2013)

LG optimus 2X. I hate LG, no support no update!!!!!


----------



## @non4 (May 30, 2013)

sayou94 said:


> LG optimus 2X. I hate LG, no support no update!!!!!

Click to collapse



And that's why I'm swapping my optimus 4x with an xperia T when GF upgrades on the 3rd!  My cheap Acer iconia performs better, tegra quad vs dual core powervr, that should NEVER happen

Sent from my rooted P880


----------



## mussi96 (May 30, 2013)

moeahmad1995 said:


> Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's like a billion years ago now we get  updates on time I have a an lg Optimus l9 it's the best midrange phone I have been using it for 5months now it's comparable to some high end phones.. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cor4twenty (May 30, 2013)

Galaxy s4. Its made life horrible!!!! Stupid addicting phone!!


----------



## _Rube_ (May 30, 2013)

Sonny ericcson x8

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salamender (May 30, 2013)

ZTE Skate ...

×•× Tapatalk 4 ×•× Galaxy Nexus ×•×


----------



## N1XM1X (May 30, 2013)

HTC Hero.. I remember it taking forever to get updates

Paranoid Nexus 4
It Costs Nothing To Thank 
Someone Who Helps


----------



## sralli (May 30, 2013)

*karbonn A15*

karbonn A15 is the worst phone i have ever used. It has android 4.0.4 i agree but it promises 512 mb ram and has only 396 mb ram. any solution??


----------



## CookieMonzter (May 30, 2013)

I've had a Gsmart G1315 (dualsim), Samsung Y Pro (dualsim), Samsung Galaxy S1, Samsung Y Pro again and now I'm using a LG P940. The worst one was definitely the Gsmart due to lots of weird bugs. 

Sent from my LG-P940 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AarSyl (May 31, 2013)

The worst that I've ever had was the Samsung Epic 4G.  With thus device, it was your typical hit or miss.  Some units were flawless, some units were not.  My wife went through three of them, and they weren't rooted. 

______________________________
HTC Evo 4G LTE


----------



## skyh1gh (May 31, 2013)

note 2! since it is my first android phone, it is worst and best ;p


----------



## jrccomputer (May 31, 2013)

Htc wild fire. I really hated the motorola defy though.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (May 31, 2013)

aarsyl said:


> The worst that I've ever had was the Samsung Epic 4G.  With thus device, it was your typical hit or miss.  Some units were flawless, some units were not.  My wife went through three of them, and they weren't rooted.
> 
> ______________________________
> HTC Evo 4G LTE

Click to collapse



 its thee best phone ever! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## Surpass (May 31, 2013)

I was given a LG Optimus One by Best Buy when my Nexus S was being fixed a while ago...
OH MY GOD.  Horrendous.  It was of cheap quality, extremely laggy, horrible battery, the list goes on really.  UGH.


----------



## msti_oliveira (Jun 1, 2013)

The worst is HTC Hero


----------



## bumsock (Jun 1, 2013)

Moment (Samsung)

Sent from my LG-LS970


----------



## jayc137 (Jun 1, 2013)

Surpass said:


> I was given a LG Optimus One by Best Buy when my Nexus S was being fixed a while ago...
> OH MY GOD.  Horrendous.  It was of cheap quality, extremely laggy, horrible battery, the list goes on really.  UGH.

Click to collapse



I beg to disagree



Sent from my GT-I9802 using xda premium


----------



## naren_viswa (Jun 1, 2013)

My worst phone is galaxy y.. It can't even open temple run...now I own htc one x plus 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## rahul.kapoor (Jun 1, 2013)

*Worst Android Phone*

Worst andriod phone is for me is Samsung Galaxy Y 
Very Poor Touch Experience So slow in speed and also in performance.


----------



## mussi96 (Jun 1, 2013)

rahul.kapoor said:


> Worst andriod phone is for me is Samsung Galaxy Y
> Very Poor Touch Experience So slow in speed and also in performance.

Click to collapse



Root and flash cm rom hope jb helps in smoothness and you can also overclock the device too 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

The worst phone I have had is samsung Galaxy grand it's Fbulky and has a horrible screen quality 
Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrOeyta (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely the Motorola Motoluxe.

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Sancipak (Jun 1, 2013)

LG optimus L7......spec not good....


----------



## eladdd (Jun 1, 2013)

*sony erikson xpiria x10 mini*

sony erikson xpiria x10 mini the worsst ever it was so smal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elek12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Samsung Ace


----------



## LejEndME (Jun 7, 2013)

galaxy pocket


----------



## ZoltanOrDie (Jun 7, 2013)

Xperia X8, until I rooted it

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda premium


----------



## PelegK (Jun 7, 2013)

Had only three. SGS2, Galaxy young, Nexus 4.
Guess what was the worst one.


----------



## zimlokks (Jun 7, 2013)

Galaxy Young? 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## Chri$b0b2005 (Jun 7, 2013)

Orange Stockholm  clearly an amazing phone


Sent from my Rooted RAZR I XT890 with unlocked bootloader and Omar's ROM. Interactive X and SIO


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

zimlokks said:


> Galaxy Young?
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4.

Click to collapse



small phone ! = bad
i dont get why ppl think the sgy is bad...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jun 8, 2013)

he gave us options lol i love my s2 and i think the GNex is pretty awesome nvr used a SGY

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## hatetkapi (Jun 8, 2013)

probably the lg3

Sent from my LG-SU640 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bl8demast3r (Jun 8, 2013)

Motorola Droid 2 only because I wrecked it by accident the first week.


----------



## GianniDPC (Jun 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> small phone ! = bad
> i dont get why ppl think the sgy is bad...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because it's ****ing slow!!!!!


----------



## @non4 (Jun 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> small phone ! = bad
> i dont get why ppl think the sgy is bad...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol its pretty bad by today's standards, no better than the mini pro I had except it actually had a GPU and a physical keyboard. Nowadays if its not sporting multi cores and armv7 architecture it sucks

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RevoMods (Jun 9, 2013)

Probably the Sony Ericsson Xperia X10. Really bad feel to the phone itself and pretty well died out after 6 months.


----------



## Poecifer (Jun 9, 2013)

Any Samsung device after the captivate. Cheap plastic and a user interface that seemed outdated back with gingerbread on a modern era phone is damn near disgusting. I really hope they put more consideration than hurrdurr specs into Tizen.


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 14, 2013)

A tizen phone not even worth mentioning on my phone list

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 15, 2013)

Either the Samsung Galaxy Mini or Samsung Galaxy Europa. 

<0)OOO> A wild Weedle appears!
Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium


----------



## daniel98 (Jun 15, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> Either the Samsung Galaxy Mini or Samsung Galaxy Europa.
> 
> <0)OOO> A wild Weedle appears!
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Europa was quite good though

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PhantomZwei (Jun 16, 2013)

The worst one I got was the Samsung Stratosphere. I mainly liked it just because it had a slide keyboard (didn't want to make the switch to full touchscreen). The worst mistake I ever made, there was hardly any support for it let only custom roms or anything. My first android phone (LG ally) seemed to work better than what seemed to be a newer version of it.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dell streak single core processor or yeah the s3 mini was a piece!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike21pr (Jun 17, 2013)

HTC Hero. The software was just too much for the crappy specs.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 18, 2013)

Samsung Infuse. Hated that thing with a passion 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## LouRock (Jun 18, 2013)

Samsung Transform! 

I literally smashed the phone against the ground to a hundred pieces and it actually relieved  my frustration.


----------



## zx2gsxr (Jun 18, 2013)

timgreen123 said:


> never worst only more worse.
> i think moto's android phone would be one of them .once you bought it , they will never update it

Click to collapse



In my experience - very true


----------



## XTCrefugee (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, this is a bit harsh perhaps as I've only owned two Android phones, but I'd have to say the SE Xperia Arc. In the main I was pretty happy with it, it was underpowered and hampered by not enough ram by the end of its life but that's to be expected.

However, despite being very well cared for, mine developed an eventually terminal hardware failure after only ~18 months. That's not the build quality I'd expected of a SE product, I still have a K800i kicking around somewhere that suffered much more abuse and still works.


----------



## ljubimci (Jun 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica


----------



## viotor (Jun 18, 2013)

Nexus 7


----------



## schephali (Jun 18, 2013)

Samsung Moment


----------



## potrono (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely the HTC Wildfire... Laggy as hell...


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

The worst was Lg  Optimus pro... It have few ram 

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## grndc2gsr (Jun 18, 2013)

Samsung Moment, so laggy.


----------



## tandeejay (Jun 20, 2013)

Would have to be my old HTC desire. Was seriously short on memory.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jun 20, 2013)

Lg optimus one ....still using it

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jschur1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Galaxy s duos. Laggy


----------



## kgeier82 (Jun 20, 2013)

Optimus V on VM.  I knew what I was getting into, but man that phone was dog slow.


----------



## EndInGame (Jun 21, 2013)

lg optimus l3 ç_çca


----------



## widek (Jun 21, 2013)

iphone 5  LOL


----------



## jabrif (Jun 21, 2013)

None... I always had the best.


----------



## bfederspill (Jun 21, 2013)

IPhone 3S, had it for a month and a half then took a loss and sold it to my sister. I was happy to get my Droid 2 Global back.


----------



## davk50 (Jun 21, 2013)

HTC Wildfire s, although it was the wifes she had all sorts of problems with it.
And not getting s-off with it was a bummer


----------



## turbonarici (Jun 22, 2013)

An italian rebranded chinese phone (don't know the "original" model),Brondi Victory and LG Optimus Chat.


----------



## Seppel007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace - it just can't handle all those new apps and app sizes. not a bad phone to be honest but really the worst I had....


----------



## @non4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Seppel007 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Ace - it just can't handle all those new apps and app sizes. not a bad phone to be honest but really the worst I had....

Click to collapse



Beat the galaxy mini though, HVGA and 800mhz is bearable, what really doomed the ace was armv6 architecture

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rishi2903 (Jun 23, 2013)

seriously..... i m suffering from micromax a100.... completely useless support for my phoe with buggy software.....
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## daniel98 (Jun 23, 2013)

Galaxy Ace Plus. Samsung doesn't know when to stop releasing useless devices. This thing has been said to get an update from GB to JB for a year, but never got it. I'll never buy another device from Samsung

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## faraz90 (Jun 23, 2013)

sony Xperia


----------



## mtruchado (Jun 23, 2013)

*motorola fire xt / xt-530*

This one is ridiculous

You reset the phone to the factory settings, then start and configure the wifi, the updates for all the installed applications are set on to default, so what you get is that instantly the phone connects and gets all the updates. What you end is that, because this stupid phone has only 139Mb of free space, It kills itself because not even the updates can be stored there, and you end with a non working device by default.


----------



## jathusanT (Jun 23, 2013)

Luckily for me, I've been sticking with Nexus phones. So, I can't really say I've had a bad experience with android. However, I've had some experience with other android phones, and I can say that the "worst" type of android phone is probably one that is no longer updated or supported by the OEM. In any case, that's probably a hint that it's time to upgrade your phone!


----------



## babygirl0419 (Jun 23, 2013)

Samsung Fascinate....smh

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

A chinese phone ... Price good , quality ... Not

Sent from my i9003
Thanks to Dhiru for his work
Sorry my english


----------



## Matt (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmmm...

Worst Android phone was probably the Nexus 4, simply because it wasn't as good as I thought it would be, and I actually preferred the S2 I came from.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Jun 23, 2013)

Wife's htc devour. I have been lucky so far. Had the og droid, dinc, thunderbolt, rezound. I guess if had to pick one it would be the bolt due to the messed up ril it had that made stuff difficult for devs

Sent from my Infected Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SolemnSinner (Jun 23, 2013)

The Thunderbolt, easily(my wife's old phone).  I happened to run over my Bionic(which I loved) one day when coming home from work, and I had to use my wife's old Thunderbolt.  She had since bought the iPhone 5.  I absolutely hated that phone.  Even rooted with a custom rom I despised it.  Mainly due to the hulking battery, but there were a plethora of other reasons that I could write a novel about.  Currently own the S4 running Hyperdrive and LOVE it.


----------



## Sindroid (Jun 23, 2013)

I always buy top line phones.. so none.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## @non4 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sindroid said:


> I always buy top line phones.. so none.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



Then riddle me this, why did you bother to write something here?  Nothings perfect, regardless of it costing the most money. Maybe one day you will pull your finger out of your a*** and realize that 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BrutalGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

HTC Desire Z

The thing was fat heavy and clunky...the sales rep convinced me to go with HTC over Samsung for build quality which he was right only problem was I didn't want a keyboard!

Took me less than a week before I went and swapped it in favor of a Nexus One!


----------



## @non4 (Jun 24, 2013)

BrutalGreen said:


> HTC Desire Z
> 
> The thing was fat heavy and clunky...the sales rep convinced me to go with HTC over Samsung for build quality which he was right only problem was I didn't want a keyboard!
> 
> Took me less than a week before I went and swapped it in favor of a Nexus One!

Click to collapse



Hey! The z was a beast! Survived several 6ft+ drops and still worked, great ROM community, and the performance was great!. The keyboard did leave it vulnerable to water though, which is how the poor thing met its doom. I want it back! 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## coolduckey (Jun 24, 2013)

*Here we go..*

Pretty much I'd have to say my HTC MAgic  Pretty slow and roms didnt work fantastic either.


----------



## seandop (Jun 24, 2013)

Motorola Droid 2. Clunky and slow. Plus, that was back in the days of Froyo...


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

MacHackz said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Worst Android phone was probably the Nexus 4, simply because it wasn't as good as I thought it would be, and I actually preferred the S2 I came from.

Click to collapse



good for you to say that but tbh nexus 4 is my dream phone but i cant afford it lol, i have no worst android phone as i have my first android the xperia x8 which is not even mine 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## androidsoccer (Jun 24, 2013)

T-Mobile galaxy s 4g

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrutalGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Hey! The z was a beast! Survived several 6ft+ drops and still worked, great ROM community, and the performance was great!. The keyboard did leave it vulnerable to water though, which is how the poor thing met its doom. I want it back!
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



So I hear but the Nexus One was built like a tank too, that's what I like about HTC!


----------



## imcmahon (Jun 25, 2013)

*Palm Trio 650*

Probably my old Palm Trio 650. I really didn't use it for more than a phone back in the day and because of that it was just too clunky a device.


----------



## Turd Hunter (Jun 25, 2013)

lg gt540 optimus, random reboots, horrible screen, basically no ram ever and just always slow. Having said this, it was good in he sense that the hardware was so ****ty it could be fixed at home by me and it survived my first attempts at modding (to the point tht when it was sent to lg for a repiar, they couldnt get it back to normal and tried to charge us like £60 for the problems).


----------



## dequint (Jun 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy txt, plastic junk!

Sent from my HTC using Board Express


----------



## @non4 (Jun 26, 2013)

BrutalGreen said:


> So I hear but the Nexus One was built like a tank too, that's what I like about HTC!

Click to collapse



Much better specs in the Z though. Whether you want a keyboard or not (I did, coming from an X10 mini pro) Dunno why it was clocked @800mhz though, the scorpion could handle much more! 1.5ghz made it burn my hands! 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## beef_supreme (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, as I've only had a GS2, Galaxy Nexus, and now a HTC One, I guess I'd go with the GS2.


----------



## shenglimzdavid (Jun 26, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> I'll never buy another device from Samsung
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah... What I thought when wanting to change out of a galaxy 5. Ended up with S3mini and not LG nexus...



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidsoccer (Jun 26, 2013)

shenglimzdavid said:


> Yeah... What I thought when wanting to change out of a galaxy 5. Ended up with S3mini and not LG nexus...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bad choice

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## whodisname (Jun 26, 2013)

Samsung transform

Sent from my P9070 using xda premium


----------



## sankapax (Jun 26, 2013)

nokia 3310


----------



## manikdhir (Jun 26, 2013)

Galaxy y duos pro 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ugurc91 (Jun 26, 2013)

motorola defy.....


----------



## shushant786 (Jun 26, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y most of the time it unable to detect ip address from wifi router,
it tooks more then 5min to scan memory card.
Unable to Connect in USB mode in window


----------



## Mithrandil (Jun 26, 2013)

Samsung I5550

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ZedDedd (Jun 26, 2013)

None - the only smartphone I've owned was/is the EVO 3D and I've been happy with it, although it's now time to upgrade....


----------



## @non4 (Jun 26, 2013)

ugurc91 said:


> motorola defy.....

Click to collapse



Urgh would have been great if it weren't for unreliable battery stats and jittery touchscreen, was pretty solid otherwise, and had a good party trick too!

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shenglimzdavid (Jun 27, 2013)

androidsoccer said:


> Bad choice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, the nexus is more expensive than S3mini in my country. Couldn't find galaxy nexus when wanting to change also. But just had CM10.1 for the Smini.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamingforfact (Jun 27, 2013)

I would say the rezound, I love HTC, but the battery life was horrible. Of course, I could say the iPhone, but...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jun 30, 2013)

idk why i dislike my HTC Inc, i mean the development was good, stock roms were great, we went from Eclair to jellybean via custom roms, but the battery life was horrid the tiny screen was a eye killer and meh my s2 is perfectly what i needed! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 ヅ!


----------



## littlegabes (Jun 30, 2013)

LG optimus, the only use I ever got out of it was 50GB free from box.net


----------



## whodisname (Jun 30, 2013)

Samsung transform. I didn't know how to root when I had it but it was just terrible. Might have been OK with root but I kinda doubt it with how buggy it was from the factory. 2.2.2
Battery would die while charging, screen somehow needed recalibration once in a while, downloading certain apps from play store would cause it to not be able to download anything at all and I had to frequently bring it to sprint for repair. 
On the upside that phone is what made me begin to learn how to root. I changed carriers when sprint offered to replace it with a freakin flip phone! (Oh they sure did too)I got an at&t lg thrill and promptly had it rooted and romd out. I will NEVER have a stock device again.
Sent from my P9070 using xda premium


----------



## aureljared (Jun 30, 2013)

aceownstheworld said:


> Motorola backflip.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was a great phone, although CM only supported it up to v7. But it was great. Except for lack of multitouch.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using xda-developers app


----------



## Jarbu12 (Jun 30, 2013)

Come from feature phone i have a nokia 8250 , iam the winn  for the worst phone  :victory:
And from android side ihave a Shakira Xperia X8

Sent From My Xperia™ Neo L
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zeuscluts (Jun 30, 2013)

Its never the worst. 
It was my First and I Loved It like Hell.
HTC Wildfire S A510e

--------------------Signature--------------------
* Don't Ever Forget to Hit Thanks It Boosts Me *
Do Visit My Website For More Information


----------



## @non4 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have to say now the xperia T was my worst. Terrible battery that couldn't provide enough voltage, so gaming = reboot, downloads = reboot, YouTube = reboot! In the end I swapped with the GF back to my Optimus 4x. Shame, the T was fantastic when it did work properly

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DATnull_ (Jun 30, 2013)

wow so hard to say. i'd say every phone befor my d2vzw.


----------



## MarkayX2 (Jul 1, 2013)

The sidekick 4g...those were dark days...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## alexmihai92 (Jul 1, 2013)

The worst Android smartphone that I posessed was the Huawei U8160, better known as Vodafone 858 Smart, it was very difficult to download apps, write a message, even make a call because it was very slow. Happily, I had it in use for only a month. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## Rami1997 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Acer liquid mt*

Really bad phone. No storage space and if i am out of storage i keep getting a notification i couldn't remove.


----------



## vbetts (Jul 1, 2013)

Samsung Moment. Arm 11 cpu, low memory, horrible support, had issues keeping a signal due to a bad radio, low grade software that didn't have proper drivers, horrible phone overall. Just to update it you had to wipe the whole phone. 

Samsung Stratosphere wasn't bad in performance, but development sucked for it thanks to not having lte keys.


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 2, 2013)

China symphony w10

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

If I Have Helped You Can You Press
.
.
THANKS BUTTON
.
.
To support Me.


----------



## Galaxyswede (Jul 2, 2013)

The Galaxy S4 must be the _worst_ I have ever had. Still love it... This because I have had my S2 for so long time compared to my S4. I and my S2 really had a relationship. lol

By the way. Can't really tell how much I love the GE 4.2.2 ROM.


----------



## tylik_dev (Jul 3, 2013)

htc one is my 1st android, so still comfor with my phone now


----------



## OrangeFlash81 (Jul 3, 2013)

My LG Optimus Me was facedesk-ingly slow out of the box. It was Android 2.2 and basically any game that showed more than a 3D sphere would make the phone drop to about 2FPS. The worst thing though is that the slow processor took AGES to load the launcher and it didn't keep it in the 140MB of RAM (yup) so it would take about 2 minutes to load your app drawer, no joke.

I miss the feature to move apps to the SD card that I had on my LG though; my Sony Xperia tipo (ICS) and Motorola RAZR i (JB) lack that. I have no idea why Google removed that feature. It was a blessing for phones with a tiny amount of internal storage (*cough* tipo *cough*).


----------



## kk4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Young


----------



## Ennigma (Jul 4, 2013)

Chinese android phones!


----------



## AdisR (Jul 4, 2013)

Sony xperia x10..


----------



## jkenny23 (Jul 4, 2013)

Huawei Comet: just an overall cheap, low-spec android phone..
Motorola Droid Pro: been my primary phone for nearly 2 years, it's good when it's "new", but lately it's been slowing down and freezing up and rebooting, so I've had to flash CM7, hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## bigblue95z (Jul 5, 2013)

Had Galaxy S, S2, S3, S4. None were bad really. My cousins had the Moto Backflip and it sucked. Same with the thunderbolt a friend had. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Lightyear25 (Jul 5, 2013)

Samsung Vibrant.


----------



## niranjan94 (Jul 5, 2013)

I Always tend to have a bad experience with any Samsung Phone ...


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Jul 5, 2013)

Samsung  Galaxy S Hoppin (M190s) No Updates and laggy

Huawei Y210D the touch point is not accurate.


----------



## wheeler062505 (Jul 5, 2013)

Htc evo. It did tricks like switch between 3g and 4g while it sat on the coffee table and ramdomly reboot itself for no reason while lying on the coffee table.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UnrealChrisG (Jul 5, 2013)

Since I only owned 3 android phones, I would say the worst of the 3 was my HTC Evo 3D.  It wasn't really bad, it just wasn't as good as the other two.


----------



## Felosis (Jul 5, 2013)

*Everything BlackBerry*

Title says it all!


----------



## moeinyoho (Jul 6, 2013)

All of my droids have been good to me, but I guess if I had to pick one I'd Be the G1 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## Cuius (Jul 6, 2013)

my actual phone...Samsung Galaxy S SCL...very laggy


----------



## herrbert74 (Jul 6, 2013)

I used the G1 for testing purposes 3 years after it's launch. It was a pain in the *ss, but it was not it's fault. It was just a good old phone.


----------



## Albinoman (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung continuum...slowest phone ever 

I'm not a hacker... I'm a modifier 

-Harbs


----------



## matthewwing (Jul 6, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10. Terrible phone.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 7, 2013)

Samsung Intercept 

That phone had a mind of its own 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## marus2 (Jul 9, 2013)

SE X8 - very very slow, high baterry drain, this phone was agony to use for regular work. Never more.


----------



## felixlong (Jul 9, 2013)

ZTE U880, exclused sell in china. The very very slow CPU speed. (MARVELL's PXA910)


----------



## beastlykings (Jul 9, 2013)

AdisR said:


> Sony xperia x10..

Click to collapse



Same here! It was also my first, ugh, my whole family got them at best buy for $50 a piece, it took us a couple months to realize how bad they were, and we kept them way too long, like 2 years *shudder* never again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SecretPlayer (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine was a fake china phone.


----------



## khainqk (Jul 10, 2013)

Xperia Arc


----------



## GNex_vik (Jul 10, 2013)

Sony xperia x10i. 

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Yell0wSmileY (Jul 10, 2013)

unfortunately I'd have to say HTC Evo 4G, but mostly for the battery life. I used to carry around extra batteries just to keep it going all day.  2 years later, I got a newer phone, and the EVO UI was so laggy and slow it was driving me crazy.


----------



## SuperAfnan (Jul 10, 2013)

I would say Motorola Triumph. Motorola is the worst android maker I've dealt with. Never again will I buy from them. 

Where to start? That phone was such bad quality, it stopped charging, it was slow, it was stuck on froyo forever, and it was just abysmal overall. 

I think Huawei made the phone but Motorola was responsible for software. Either way they both did a terrible job and should be ashamed. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.affe (Jul 10, 2013)

*really bad*

the xperia x1 was really bad!


----------



## sGollSv (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine is an HTC. It's not because the Hardware, it's good but HTCs support is worst. Never buy a HTC. Believe me. Art least we have great devs. Or we had.

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## drukkentech (Jul 10, 2013)

I can learn to love just about anything, but I had a hero a while back.  That thing was tough, but it was slooooow.  It eventually got to where I couldn't install any new apps because they were compatible with the latest OS available


----------



## nosense10 (Jul 10, 2013)

galaxy Spica, man the most laggy and awfull phone ever :\


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 10, 2013)

I only owned 3, galaxy Ace, G-Nex, Htc One X, by the far the Ace is the worse but it should be, it is a low end after all, unlike the G-Nex which was the one of the best phones, and the One X which simply is a beast.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DasRooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing was worse than HTC's Thunderbolt. What a POS.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 10, 2013)

It turned into a good phone and actually went up in value after everybody got rid of it and they put out an update

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoCarGcox (Jul 10, 2013)

The Droid Eris is still by far the worst android phone I have ever owned and used. I thought wow, I finally have an Android phone! Little did I know that upon receiving my next phone, a Droid Bionic, I would immediately realize just how awful the Eris really was. Don't get me wrong, It was a step in the right direction for HTC but by god just thinking about having to use it now is cringeworthy.


----------



## beastlykings (Jul 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> the xperia x1 was really bad!

Click to collapse



I haven't searched, but wasn't that a windows phone? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Jul 11, 2013)

beastlykings said:


> I haven't searched, but wasn't that a windows phone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Android.


----------



## 2IVTeam (Jul 11, 2013)

HUAWEI U8655-1 so bad device. 
Almost has no internal memory.


----------



## rmuntazir (Jul 12, 2013)

Never bought worst ...items

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## a.affe (Jul 12, 2013)

No, xperia x1 was my first android device.


----------



## kg2128 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I've only had 3 so I guess I gotta say it's the Motorola Droid X, though I liked that phone quite a bit and it served me well. Had to use some sort of init hack or bypass to flash cyanogenmod and apex/other custom roms, bootloader was never unlocked. My other 2 phones since then, Verizon Galaxy Nexus, and Verizon Galaxy S4 (current) have just been awesome though. Used AOKP and Leankernel for the Gnex 99% of time. Now using CM10.1 for the S4.


----------



## SpooForBrains (Jul 12, 2013)

HTC Desire. It wasn't terrible per se but for what was at the time a flagship phone it had some real issues. The camera was so terrible as to be effectively useless. by far the biggest issue was the tiny amount of internal storage. Until I rooted it and installed cyanogenmod it was a constant exercise in frustration. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 12, 2013)

I've only had two android phones so far. HTC Thunderbolt and S3. I loved the thunderbolt up until the end when the battery life with the extended battery wouldn't last long at all. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alberto96 (Jul 15, 2013)

Huawei U8160 / Vodafone Smart . Worst CPU ever made without a gpu built in -> Qualcomm MSM7225

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## h4mza (Jul 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y, the screen was too small and you couldn't type properly.


----------



## avenuePad (Jul 15, 2013)

Android phones I've owned:

Galaxy Fascinate 3G (Galaxy S1)
Nexus S 3G
LG Optimus LTE
HTC One S
Nexus 4

I would have to say the LG Optimus LTE was hands down the worst phone I've used. It was glitchy, slow, and you could watch the battery drain. I was lucky to get five hours of low usage. The Fascinate/Galaxy S1 was pretty crappy until I flashed a Voodoo ROM onto it. Worked brilliantly after that. In fact, I have a friend that has the 4G version of that phone. He's stuck on GB, but it works reasonably OK. 

But yeah, that LG LTE was awful. I felt bad selling it. Lol. LG has certainly stepped up their game with last year's Optimus.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matt9294 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only owned two Android phones, Samsung Captivate and GS3, so by default it is the Captivate. It was a pretty good phone though, the first year I had no complaints. The last ~7 months I had it though,it slowed down quite a bit. I can't hate it though, it is what sparked my love of android.


----------



## suzumiyaharuhide (Jul 16, 2013)

Sumsung Galaxy S1.
this liquid crystal have broken....


----------



## iamjsed (Jul 16, 2013)

The nokia 2110.  Bulky phone.  As per android galaxy spica


----------



## madlove143 (Jul 16, 2013)

My worst was galaxy ACE With Very minimal internal storage.

And the best was S2.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## avenuePad (Jul 17, 2013)

madlove143 said:


> My worst was galaxy ACE With Very minimal internal storage.
> 
> And the best was S2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ugh...the Ace is terrible, but it is cheap, so...

The S2 still is a solid phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Jul 17, 2013)

suzumiyaharuhide said:


> Sumsung Galaxy S1.
> this liquid crystal have broken....

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jianmushi (Jul 17, 2013)

I think any HTC device is pretty bad, since the support of software is not up to date

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




avenuePad said:


> Android phones I've owned:
> 
> Galaxy Fascinate 3G (Galaxy S1)
> Nexus S 3G
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought LG Optimus LTE has CM10.1 support


----------



## gunfromsako (Jul 17, 2013)

jianmushi said:


> I think any HTC device is pretty bad, since the support of software is not up to date

Click to collapse



Ehh, while I will agree that their lackluster software updates are annoying, their hardware just about makes up for it. Camera, overall design and feel. I don't like amold screens and any Samsung device I've picked up, I've wanted to put down immediately... Plus sense blows TW out of the water. Opinions... Gotta love them. 

Flowed from my Jewel using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 17, 2013)

HTC G1, first ever Android device. Used it for a solid 2.5 yrs before getting an upgrade. The battery life sucked, the software was buggy as heck with force closing app after app, no flash with the camera, etc. I am surprised how long my G1 lasted me tbh.


----------



## FelixMG (Jul 17, 2013)

Motorola Flipout

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nchmoka (Jul 17, 2013)

Galaxy young

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## perceptualdoor (Jul 17, 2013)

I've had a few android phones to date...worst was prolly the nitro HD, but it wasn't awful...lg's skin was real sluggish and ugly as fuhhh.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## charles66 (Jul 17, 2013)

htc wildfire


----------



## JeremyNWilliams (Jul 17, 2013)

The Samsung intercept. Slowest phone I've had my hands on. It was the biggest pain.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## nishcash (Jul 18, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



The worse phone I have had is probably the T-mobile pulse.


----------



## TechRejectz (Jul 19, 2013)

Huawei u8150 my first and worst

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ASMI1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Huawei U8180 IDEOS X1.....it looks too ugly!


----------



## DutchCrownNL (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmm my first android phone and the worst is the Galaxy Ace..
Damn that thing was slow......


----------



## stopcallin (Jul 19, 2013)

No doubt , Sony Ericsson W8 .

custom rom is the only option.


----------



## kodiak211 (Jul 20, 2013)

Motorola i1 for boost mobile... Running Android 1.5... I think it was the first Android I can remember being on a prepaid service... It had a chirp button on it... They were still big at the time...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## noeheve (Jul 20, 2013)

HTC Wildfire. 
Laggy as hell and too dificult to root


----------



## melkis (Jul 20, 2013)

Alcatel OT-906


----------



## loadedscissors (Jul 20, 2013)

Definitely my HTC Hero - That was torture but worth it to get android so early...could have been worse, could have had a G1


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine too was from the HTC family and it was the HTC Desire (Bravo in some countries I think?), the phone was amazing for the first 1-2 months but then the problems started coming in with overheating and reboot loops, even replacing Mobo's didn't help the cause infact it worsened them. I sold the device and got back to my Nokia 5700 until I got the HTC One X as a birthday gift and mannn there are no words to describe the beauty and stability of it, more than 14 months used without a single problem


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Lg optimus one ...nearly 2.5 years old ..
But still running Latest android lag free !
Cm10.1 ..
This is the only android device which i have bought....

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mariovega (Jul 20, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



The LG p3350. Hell made phone. Any android phone with a screen smaller than 3,5 is useless.


----------



## player911 (Jul 20, 2013)

LG G2x. Not a bad phone spec wise, but LG support made it super bad. 

My neighbor has one that I thought of turning into a TV solution but I looked in the forums and to this day they are still horribly supported.

Put my money into an Ouya. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Analala (Jul 20, 2013)

SE Neo V
Because of Sony firmware updating policy.


----------



## aiyaoyao (Jul 21, 2013)

huawei   phone


----------



## Trozzul (Jul 21, 2013)

i love all my android phones but prob my lg ally would have to be my low end phone.


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 21, 2013)

htc explorer.


----------



## mister.tutu (Jul 21, 2013)

I liked all my Android phone, but the worst was my Acer Liquid Metal.


----------



## bigfdaddy2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Its not one perticular phone its the whole damn line up of samsungs... always had trouble with reception and radio issues.... 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKan Co (Jul 21, 2013)

S5830i. I love sammy, but if u want to modify, or flash a rom on s5830i it is very difficult in a stupid way!!!!!!


----------



## md1008 (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably the Samsung dart which I had for about 2 days. Also the Motorola cliq xt and Samsung intercept are not far behind

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Indiwiz (Jul 21, 2013)

the mytouch q. probably because I had it some months ago and its still on 2.3. it was decent. and I love my note ii, but I'd probably take my G2 back. i loved that thing. I almost cried when I washed it lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joshm.1219 (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't honestly I've hated any of my androids when i start thinking about my winmo's lol.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## chase3567 (Jul 21, 2013)

HTC Hero
Evo 4g
Samsung Epic 4g
Evo 3D
Galaxy SIII
Galaxy Note 2
HTC One

First 4 were from Sprint and last 3 on AT&T.  Worst phone was the Evo 3D didn't think anything could get worse than the Hero.  Evo 4G was a beast of a phone running CM.  The best phone I've owned is the HTC One.  Still have Note 2 but I like the One just a little more.


Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## UbelDroid (Jul 22, 2013)

Sprint Samsung Intercept.

It was a POS even with custom roms which made it barely usable. 

Samsung really dropped the ball with that one, but it was cheap.


----------



## Mokresh (Jul 22, 2013)

I would say my least favorite was the LG Revolution. It's insanely sluggish now but at the time it felt okay.


----------



## c.kyriakoulis (Jul 22, 2013)

Lg e400 ! Too small device memory.
Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda premium


----------



## toastedjelly (Jul 22, 2013)

I very very briefly had to settle for using a Droid Charge as a "wifi only" option while I waited for a replacement phone recently.  

It was maybe two weeks time and I loathed that P.O.S. more than life itself. 

Those must've been dark days for Samsung as they were literally producing a Motorola clones at the time.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Jul 22, 2013)

About the only good thing that was on a charge was the screen and that's basically it.  I am shocked the thunderbolt hasn't ate up this thread from all the complaints in read about the phone over the years. Guess it wasn't that bad after all lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miralize (Jul 22, 2013)

First android phone was an Xperia U. 2.37, yikes....

Gave it to my mom, and low and behold, 2 weeks later the earpiece stopped working


----------



## Alkyl (Jul 22, 2013)

*altsock and*

Ive love all of my Android phones except my T-mobile G1 but that was only when the trackball mostly stopped working. Never realized how much i used the silly thing until it barely worked.


----------



## akonyao (Jul 23, 2013)

Zeinzu said:


> View attachment 1263638
> 
> Sent from my AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



yeah,sony's phone are ugly in UI,just my own opinion.


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had
-Galaxy Y S5360
-Galaxy Ace S5830
-Xperia U ST25i
-Galaxy S II (current).

The Galaxy Y had decent performance but only 190MB Internal storage. 
Galaxy Ace couldn't run anything and even lower storage than the Galaxy Y. 
The Xperia U was okay on 2.3.7 GB but after upgrading to ICS it just turned into a massive steaming load of shizzz.
It consumed soo much RAM, I barely had 40MB free RAM. 
The Galaxy S II now is the perfect Android phone. I bought a used one and it's running ICS. It's completely lag-free. It's one of the best I've used.
But between the other 3. The Xperia U is the worst. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xperia4me (Jul 23, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y duos .. Very low resolution 240*320.. Even doodle jump was not compatible with it.. 
Sent from my ST21i2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

The worst Android phone I've ever had.

Let me think a few secs...

Samsung Galaxy S3
Nexus 4
Sony Xperia Z

The best phones:
Galaxy Nexus
Galaxy S (i9000)

I'm using a iPhone 5 now.
Why?
Screen on time is perfect (up to 5 hours) and that's the only phone, which has a smaller screen than 4,3 inch.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## @non4 (Jul 23, 2013)

TheBigX said:


> The worst Android phone I've ever had.
> 
> Let me think a few secs...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Traitor. I would happily take those androids off you hands, mail them to me 

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 23, 2013)

TheBigX said:


> The worst Android phone I've ever had.
> 
> Let me think a few secs...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gimme the ones you hate, I'll put them to good use ^_^ 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Traitor. I would happily take those androids off you hands, mail them to me
> 
> Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)

Click to collapse





Lt.Win said:


> Gimme the ones you hate, I'll put them to good use ^_^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Sorry guys, but I gave every phone to either my friends or my family.
Sometimes for free, sometimes for a little "fee" ^_^

I dont know why, but why are getting these phones today so big?


----------



## @non4 (Jul 23, 2013)

TheBigX said:


> Sorry guys, but I gave every phone to either my friends or my family.
> Sometimes for free, sometimes for a little "fee" ^_^
> 
> I dont know why, but why are getting these phones today so big?

Click to collapse



Not all of them, there are plenty of smaller options that are cheaper than the iphone5. You have more money than sense 

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Not all of them, there are plenty of smaller options that are cheaper than the iphone5. You have more money than sense
> 
> Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)

Click to collapse



You're right, but (there he goes... the but ^^) i wanted to have a small phone (I prefer <4,3'') with a good and clean case, that means:

unicolor
less buttons als possible
nice materials like glass -> NO plastic
light

IF you have an idea for me, which could be my next phone, tell me 

PS: The phone should have a dualcore (no quad or something else). 
Enough RAM to do much to high multitasking.
Should get at least for the next 1-2 years updates to get improvements to the software and features.


----------



## MightyRaith (Jul 23, 2013)

Anything by Samsung.


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

MightyRaith said:


> Anything by Samsung.

Click to collapse





nice materials like glass -> NO plastic


----------



## Jackie85 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anything from HTC


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

TheBigX said:


> clean case
> unicolor
> light
> enough RAM to do *much to high* multitasking
> should get at *least for the next 1-2 years updates* to get improvements to the software and features

Click to collapse



Correct me if I'm wrong, but did a HTC phone ever got support with updates more than 1 1/3 year?

Then, the HTC One is to big, the One mini has only 1GB RAM. That on the other side is normally no problem. But...
Sense 5 eats away your RAM. HTC had to push the minfree -> less apps in the background.


----------



## Alberto96 (Jul 23, 2013)

New Motorola Moto X. Ufficially supported by google, screen 4.5 " hd, dual core, no cheap materials.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MightyRaith (Jul 23, 2013)

*ialopse years*



Jackie85 said:


> Anything from HTC

Click to collapse




Ah the old Samsung V HTC thing ;p I guess we all like what we like.


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

Alberto96 said:


> New Motorola Moto X. Ufficially supported by google, screen 4.5 " hd, dual core, no cheap materials.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



There steps in the next problem:

I wanted to have a small phone <4,3" because my fingers aren't so agile.
And I want to use the phone in one hand while I'm walking and so on...


----------



## @non4 (Jul 23, 2013)

TheBigX said:


> There steps in the next problem:
> 
> I wanted to have a small phone <4,3" because my fingers aren't so agile.
> And I want to use the phone in one hand while I'm walking and so on...

Click to collapse



S4 mini if you want a small android with decent specs

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

@non4 said:


> S4 mini if you want a small android with decent specs
> 
> Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)

Click to collapse



There it is (again):


nice materials like glass -> NO plastic


----------



## patricia_tan (Jul 23, 2013)

mine was the Samsung ace....


----------



## pvitruvian (Jul 23, 2013)

ZTE 990 from AT&T


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

pvitruvian said:


> ZTE 990 from AT&T

Click to collapse



Successful troll 0/10


----------



## @non4 (Jul 23, 2013)

TheBigX said:


> There it is (again):
> 
> 
> nice materials like glass -> NO plastic

Click to collapse



Tut tut. How many glass designs I've seen broken 

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## TheBigX (Jul 23, 2013)

I never had a problem with glass designs.

Because I handle every of my phones with care, no one got a scratch within years. (Even these made out of plastic)


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wezyr147 (Jul 23, 2013)

For me the worst android phone was Huawei Ideos U8500. This device have problems with system stability and battery was usless.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree about the higher quality materials. I've had HTC desire, nexus one, desire hd, desire z and HTC one s and I love the build but I won't buy a new HTC cause of the support. 

I will be looking at Motorola probably in the future.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## @non4 (Jul 24, 2013)

350Rocket said:


> I agree about the higher quality materials. I've had HTC desire, nexus one, desire hd, desire z and HTC one s and I love the build but I won't buy a new HTC cause of the support.
> 
> I will be looking at Motorola probably in the future.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol, you won't buy HTC because of support but you will buy moto? Enjoy your locked bootloader and outdated firmware  miss my desire z still 

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 24, 2013)

Are we assuming they will continue to be the way they were in the past? Seems like they are changing a lot since Google bought them. From crappy motoblur ui to almost stock android. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 24, 2013)

350Rocket said:


> Are we assuming they will continue to be the way they were in the past? Seems like they are changing a lot since Google bought them. From crappy motoblur ui to almost stock android.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If Google Play editions continue for top end phones, then neither argument is valid. Updates by Google.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

+1 ge's are guhreaat

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

All Nokia stupidphones before Lumia was launched...


----------



## aureljared (Jul 26, 2013)

drananda said:


> All Nokia stupidphones before Lumia was launched...

Click to collapse



 NOKIA DIDN'T USE ANDROID, IT USED SYMBIAN (and MeeGo at one point). Neither were Lumias powered by Android, they were powered by Windows Phone.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 26, 2013)

@non4 said:


> Lol, you won't buy HTC because of support but you will buy moto? Enjoy your locked bootloader and outdated firmware  miss my desire z still
> 
> Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)

Click to collapse



I thought Google bought Motorola? Doubt they'll continue locking their firmwares and, most Non-budget phones are getting constant updates  the age of outdated phones has passed thankfully, example: Before, companies like HTC stopped updating their phones after they released a new phone, Now: All phones are being updated until their hardware can't take it. Example: S4 is out but Good Guy Samsung is still updating the S3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @non4 (Jul 26, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> I thought Google bought Motorola? Doubt they'll continue locking their firmwares and, most Non-budget phones are getting constant updates  the age of outdated phones has passed thankfully, example: Before, companies like HTC stopped updating their phones after they released a new phone, Now: All phones are being updated until their hardware can't take it. Example: S4 is out but Good Guy Samsung is still updating the S3.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had no idea, I had one moto and it was locked tight. If Google bought it we may indeed see some nice things  I do like their build quality

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 26, 2013)

@non4 said:


> I had no idea, I had one moto and it was locked tight. If Google bought it we may indeed see some nice things  I do like their build quality
> 
> Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)

Click to collapse



Look up Moto X 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnMotass (Jul 26, 2013)

Galaxy Ace :S

The battery lasted 10 min. Playing angry birds...

Sent from my gt-i9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ineffable (Jul 26, 2013)

I find it hard to hate any of my previous android phones..was on the nexus s (loved every aspect of it, except maybe bad wifi reception)..now I have the HTC One and I'm loving android even more :cyclops:


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 26, 2013)

I realize this is just a First World Problems thread  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nerviozzo (Jul 26, 2013)

IMHO, Pantech Flex, just in the support side (O.S, updates, etc) , i feel dissapointed with this phone :/


----------



## Hazardous Pain (Jul 26, 2013)

The worst android phone I ever used is called Evertek EverSmart! The Evertek company is a Tunisian company in a joint venture with a chinese company; they sell their phones under the brand wico in Europe.


----------



## Nerviozzo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hazardous Pain said:


> The worst android phone I ever used is called Evertek EverSmart! The Evertek company is a Tunisian company in a joint venture with a chinese company; they sell their phones under the brand wico in Europe.

Click to collapse



Android too?


----------



## n0s22 (Jul 26, 2013)

The worst I would say Motorola Droid. The phone was an aftermarket unit and It had a lot of problems including voice and charging issues. I had it for only a couple of months before I had to upgrade.


----------



## GanassaStorta (Jul 26, 2013)

*ishinei famous*

My first Android phone has been the optimus 2x. Up to now it has also been the worst  Luckily I discovered custom roms...


----------



## Hazardous Pain (Jul 26, 2013)

Nerviozzo said:


> Android too?

Click to collapse



Yep. It has gingerbread.

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## n J o y (Jul 26, 2013)

samsung galaxy s2


----------



## Nerviozzo (Jul 26, 2013)

n J o y said:


> samsung galaxy s2

Click to collapse



In the beginning is very fast, after some facebook's updates and two files in the external_sd is the worst cel phone ever.


----------



## Festivity (Jul 27, 2013)

Vollo phone. It was the slowest phone and almost apps are  incompatible with it.

Sent from my SO-01D using xda app-developers app


----------



## asokhaki (Jul 27, 2013)

My one so far was sony experia x8 though the phone was a baaaws at its time...   now im on the legendary oppo find 5


----------



## jesusprice (Jul 27, 2013)

HTC Hero way way to.slow. Had the phone for 
2 days and returned it. And got HTC Evo
Sent from my C6606 using xda premium


----------



## r.naveen (Jul 27, 2013)

Zeinzu said:


> Samsung Moment.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



T

Sent from my Celkon CT 910+ using xda premium


----------



## n00bz4i (Jul 27, 2013)

*motorola*

Atrix MB860


----------



## Howdareme (Jul 27, 2013)

My current one, - Samsung galaxy ace I :/


----------



## chris311fan (Jul 27, 2013)

Galaxy s2 for sprint was rough, but hands down the LG Optimus. horrible

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




Nerviozzo said:


> In the beginning is very fast, after some facebook's updates and two files in the external_sd is the worst cel phone ever.

Click to collapse



Did you also have an issue with the OEM battery port? and charging? or constant reboot cycles? I still have mine in my bookbag, and it's just a paperweight haha. AMAZING phone for about four months, then all heck broke loose. Rooting was impossible almost with no microusb port working either. genuinely painful


----------



## bbrad (Jul 28, 2013)

n J o y said:


> samsung galaxy s2

Click to collapse



Good one troll. You must not know how to work your phone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## detain (Jul 28, 2013)

*any w/out gplay*

any of the many phone/tablets that don't have official google play store support.


----------



## agentfusion (Jul 28, 2013)

HTC Holiday. Worst phone I've ever had. Right now because of how crappy the battery is, it's plugged into the wall 24/7 and connected to WiFi. I have my Google voice number set up to make calls over WiFi and use it as my "home phone". If those Bluetooth cordless phones that are meant to turn your cell into a home phone end up being compatible with Google voice, then it will get tucked away in the cabinet under the router and Bluetooth base station and never be seen again. (F YOUR TWENTY BUCKS A YEAR MAGIC JACK!) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DreadApex (Jul 28, 2013)

HTC Rezound was horrendous.


----------



## eitucatsuj (Jul 28, 2013)

abezzilla99 said:


> LG Ally, but at least it had good dev support and a decent keyboard. Now I own a Gnex.

Click to collapse



Stock ally sucked, but the custom roms made it usable for a while

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




detain said:


> any of the many phone/tablets that don't have official google play store support.

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## FinancialWar (Jul 28, 2013)

htc ...


----------



## elli27r (Jul 29, 2013)

any Samsung android phone because of all the bloatware, unless you root it and remove all of it


----------



## lightmastertech (Jul 29, 2013)

Definitely the Thunderbolt. Both me and my wife had one, and they were so freaking slow. Tried multiple ROMs and multiple kernels, no matter what, it was unusable. No games could be played and a lot of time we missed calls because the phone app took too long to load. Battery life was crap too. Only good thing about it was the cool stand that it had built into the battery door.


----------



## sifuz (Jul 29, 2013)

my friend bought a nobody brand from the supermarket with android loaded, not sure the brand or version of the device, because the branding wasn't even visible, but the touchscreen wasn't even responsive, what a waste of resources.


----------



## Serrone (Jul 29, 2013)

I have two phones. HTC aria and HTC one x+ 64gb. Despite everything the hox+ have I prefer the arcaic HTC aria because I am able to install cm10.1 but up to this drugging day there ain't any aokp or cm10 Roma for it. I am ready to sell this ****. Frustrating as he'll. Both phones are att 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## dwalsherz (Jul 29, 2013)

Zte Warp Sequent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jooosty (Jul 30, 2013)

Moto backflip

Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## geeshiet (Jul 30, 2013)

Huawei ascend m860... Still on that 2.1 froyo

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## alexmihai92 (Jul 30, 2013)

geeshiet said:


> Huawei ascend m860... Still on that 2.1 froyo
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



2.1 is Eclair, Froyo is 2.2.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 30, 2013)

alexmihai92 said:


> 2.1 is Eclair, Froyo is 2.2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It would've been good if they could've stuck to the android names they had when Android first started (Astro & Bender), but I guess that might've gotten a bit awkward down the line. Copyright doesn't help too...

Sent from my Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 using XDA Premium!


----------



## bharatgoyal (Jul 31, 2013)

Galaxy S advance 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## symec (Jul 31, 2013)

Samsung galaxy young


----------



## Reaper351c (Jul 31, 2013)

The worst phone I ever had was the Motorola Cliq it was so slow 

Sent From My Liquidsmooth Galaxy S3


----------



## emnozbrk (Aug 1, 2013)

yes of course there are lots of worst then it but my worst android is note 1 which ı have ever had


----------



## SuperAfnan (Aug 1, 2013)

Motorola Triumph... I will never buy a Motorola or Huawei product again. It was stuck in 2.2 forever. Horrible support (there was none), and terrible quality (built by Huawei or Motorola). From now on I will only buy HTC, LG, or Samsung.  (Probably just Samsung now.)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reaper351c (Aug 1, 2013)

LG makes awesome phones i had a LG thrill and Nitro they were awesome especially with the 3D screen on the thrill and the HD screen on the nitro I liked them both 

Sent From My Liquidsmooth Galaxy S3


----------



## vishalgc (Aug 2, 2013)

I had karbonn A30 which gave me worst experience every time I connect it for charging it shows warning battery over hitted when I take it to the service center they took mobile for month by saying that they will replace motherboard and after that when I took mobile back nothing had changed same warning.  So I sold that and moved on. That's really a worst experience 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kribdo (Aug 2, 2013)

My galaxy mini is my first android phone
And I like it


----------



## Trimalcione (Aug 2, 2013)

Motorola Defy+, fortunately they give away so i've not spent money


----------



## Fatelord (Aug 2, 2013)

Well it is technically galaxy s2, it wasn't bad but other androids I owned were just just so much better ( Gnex, GS3, HTC One ) .. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## axel6630 (Aug 2, 2013)

*malloutus rvightsa*

LG Optimus Dual


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 2, 2013)

Serrone said:


> I have two phones. HTC aria and HTC one x+ 64gb. Despite everything the hox+ have I prefer the arcaic HTC aria because I am able to install cm10.1 but up to this drugging day there ain't any aokp or cm10 Roma for it. I am ready to sell this ****. Frustrating as he'll. Both phones are att
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get a Nexus, your problems are fixed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oziboy (Aug 3, 2013)

FinancialWar said:


> htc ...

Click to collapse



Same... But I'm ok with this one it does what it has to... Battery life aux but it's enough for me sometimes 2 days on stock Rom (i switched back from ViperVivo) touchscreen is ****ty and has not enough memory but runs smoot is you lock the launcher in RAM... For the rest its pretty good

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## olorolo (Aug 3, 2013)

Droid 3 was a lie from the start it
never upgraded the software to jellybean and jellybean came a month after it's release!
from a D3rped out m7


----------



## Dark Jedi (Aug 4, 2013)

Droid 3 should of never been released. No 4g when all phones seemed to have it. Wife had a droid 3 and it never worked right out the box. Her droid 4 is better but still moto could do better. 

Sent from my Infected Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milad953 (Aug 4, 2013)

I've only owned note 2 so far, and can't say i'm not happy with it, but i think if you'd have a phone that won't get updates anymore or for some other reason, it's not good enough, you should try a custom rom on it, it might be just what it needs, but if the hardware is old, it probably won't help.


----------



## hittu2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



mine was micromax ninja 3


----------



## QuakeArena3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Galaxy s4


----------



## @non4 (Aug 5, 2013)

QuakeArena3 said:


> Galaxy s4

Click to collapse



I'll have it 

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## sunlightweather (Aug 5, 2013)

@non4 said:


> I'll have it
> 
> Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)

Click to collapse



Xperia X10 mini, but at that time it was the best


----------



## QuakeArena3 (Aug 6, 2013)

X10 mini,ya now its stopped marketing and has no value.
But i planned to buy at that days,thank god i dint.


----------



## jags_the1 (Aug 6, 2013)

All Android phones are worst. That's why I buy iPhones.

Can't beat it!

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 6, 2013)

jags_the1 said:


> All Android phones are worst. That's why I buy iPhones.
> 
> Can't beat it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.

Click to collapse



Trolololololololol 

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## euf1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

Galaxy 5 i think it was called !


----------



## Felipe Bruto (Aug 6, 2013)

Ive only had three android phones, motorola milestone 2, LG hub and now razr hd xt925... but milesonte2 was the worse..


----------



## Elwino2.3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia ray ST18i

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mufasax (Aug 11, 2013)

The HTC One X AT&T software was horrid.  It turned my first experience with the best smartphone operating system on earth (Android), and turned it into a circus!

But the hardware was wonderful!

Samsung S4 AT&T on CM10.2 with IR Support


----------



## The Android Attorney (Aug 11, 2013)

Samsung galaxy Prevail. A gingerbread software update made it pretty much useless. I gave it to my mom after I signed with AT&T. I'm going to buy her a SGS4 next week though.

Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Nabraham (Aug 11, 2013)

Probably my Droid Eris which was my first Android phone. I got it on day one with Verizon and actually loved it at first. But constant memory problems, terrible signal, and terrible battery life made me hate the fact that I got it over the OG Droid.


----------



## ducksonquack (Aug 11, 2013)

Samsung acclaim...horribly slow and the lag was frustrating.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using xda app-developers app


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 11, 2013)

The HTC Hero CDMA. I think the thing was possessed. Slow, laggy, freezed, low memory, rebooted itself constantly, etc. A hot mess.


----------



## gunfromsako (Aug 11, 2013)

HTC og Evo - htc Evo 3D - htc Evo 4g LTE... So guess I would have to say the 3d which I had the most issues with. Mainly refurbs, my original 3d was a tank and I wish I would of just replaced the digitizer myself instead of sending it in and getting a refurb... 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Aug 11, 2013)

Elwino2.3 said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia ray ST18i
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 IMO The ST25i ain't any better. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## slayer3032 (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a T-Mobile Mytouch 3G, complete and utter garbage. Bought my Desire Z/G2 a couple weeks later, never looked back.


----------



## bbabiuk (Aug 12, 2013)

lesonal said:


> Atrix 4g
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ouch!  That phone was a beast!  I regretted dumping mine when I sold it for a moto RAZR.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## t3hcurs3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Considering I've only owned 4 diffrent smart phones... my galaxy S 4g.... but even that phone wasn't terrible. But before I owned a smart phone I had a Razor from VZW, it was trying to hard with graphics for a phone in that time.


----------



## shinz14 (Aug 12, 2013)

*hmmm*

maybe nokia?


----------



## DefiantFaunt (Aug 12, 2013)

i think my person worst is between my first and 2nd phone, Droid 2 which was a good phone for its lifetime but had horrible response time, and the touch screen keyboard on mine wasn't so great thankfully they had the qwerty keyboard slider. Then the Droid Incredible 2 was probably the worst for me, sense at the time was horrible in my opinion and the fact that if i took the back case on the phone off i would lose service if i wasn't in a good area.


----------



## bmwkeith (Aug 12, 2013)

Samsung Reverb. 

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## alchemist316 (Aug 12, 2013)

Droid DNA

 HTC-DNA,HTC-ONE,i9500


----------



## johnccc (Aug 12, 2013)

Honestly, never had any issues with any smart phone at all.


----------



## XxLordxX (Aug 12, 2013)

As I have more devices now, I'll do a list:

*Raw Power:*


> Galaxy S4 4G
> Nexus 10
> Motorola Xoom
> X10 Mini Pro

Click to collapse



*GPU Power:*


> Nexus 10
> Galaxy S4 4G
> Motorola Xoom
> X10 Mini Pro

Click to collapse



Conclusion:
My worst device is X10 Mini Pro. But it's not bad at all, not as good as my others lol.


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2013)

shinz14 said:


> maybe nokia?

Click to collapse



never knew nokia is android now...

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## jeffy8605 (Aug 13, 2013)

Worst for me is the HTC thunderbolt. Was my first android phone . it was a good starter. But had its issues ha 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elwino2.3 (Aug 13, 2013)

murtaza02 said:


> IMO The ST25i ain't any better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The performance is A LOT better . The min. is Storage and his chip (NovaThor)


----------



## 1234west (Aug 13, 2013)

Huawei Ascend. Slowest Phone Ever!! Until It Was Rooted 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Droid_Power (Aug 13, 2013)

Got to be myChinese Android Huawei.. It has cheap as hell but disappointing as well. Battery drained 3 hours after charge and even the most basic of apps were laggy. Got rid after just 2 months.


----------



## Cesar124 (Aug 13, 2013)

T-Mobile Concord. Well my mom had it. It was such a piece of crap, no custom roms, Android 2.3, a potato has a better camera. It just sucks :silly:


----------



## droideastcoast (Aug 13, 2013)

- LG Eclypse
- Samsung Galaxy s3 (Have 3 of them 2 out of the 3 have cracked screens. You would think manufacturers would house a $700.00 glass phone better then they have been doing.)



Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 13, 2013)

galaxy ace...


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Aug 13, 2013)

Elwino2.3 said:


> The performance is A LOT better . The min. is Storage and his chip (NovaThor)

Click to collapse



 really? I used to have an ST25i and I hated its guts. It consumed almost 80% of the available RAM, I barely had 30-40MB left for me. In fact if I compared my ST25i to my sisters ST18i, the Xperia Ray is a lot faster, despite the low storage which she is really annoyed by. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mattoaida (Aug 13, 2013)

Lg p900

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## The Android Attorney (Aug 13, 2013)

My worst phone will be the LG G2

Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 13, 2013)

Was the LG g2 not just announced and not even available yet?

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cl0udstr1f3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Blackberry storm v1.  Laggy and downright awful for their first full touchscreen phone.


----------



## The Android Attorney (Aug 13, 2013)

cl0udstr1f3 said:


> Blackberry storm v1.  Laggy and downright awful for their first full touchscreen phone.

Click to collapse



Worst ANDROID phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Was the LG g2 not just announced and not even available yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's why I said "will be my worst"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## add119 (Aug 13, 2013)

Droid x even though i had good experience with moto that phone wasnt it.



The Android Attorney said:


> Samsung galaxy Prevail. A gingerbread software update made it pretty much useless. I gave it to my mom after I signed with AT&T. I'm going to buy her a SGS4 next week though.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse


----------



## reinert012 (Aug 13, 2013)

Droid eris 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## Veener (Aug 13, 2013)

Acer Liquid E.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## add119 (Aug 14, 2013)

That wasnt bad phone liquid e. But it ok phones I  love:

Loved:
Droid incredible by htc
HTC g1
Moto droids:
Droid 3
Droid 1
Droid 4
Droid razr
Droid bionic

Hate:
Moto cliq it lag since ota moto blur update 3rd before going on 2.1 os
Moto droid x it froze for everything since gingerbread
Lg revolution it was great for gaming but lag and froze on ui and slow internet browser even on 4g
Nexus 4 reason because of lack of sd card
Nexus 7 i kinda dislike the idea of having tablet when ui is pretty much a phone not pc like ppl say it is

Mixed bag:
Htc g2
Htc thunderbolt
Htc evo shift 4g
Samsung galaxy s3
Galaxy nexus
Nexus s
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindsay02 (Aug 14, 2013)

I once had the worst Android phone is Jiayu G2.


----------



## sidsta360 (Aug 14, 2013)

HTC wildfire

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## testdoank123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Galaxy Young


----------



## Joshua Victor (Aug 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570.
The battery life was really horrible.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spitfire2425 (Aug 14, 2013)

Never had a bad android phone. My brother had an LG ally and it was astonishingly bad. 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## end701d (Aug 14, 2013)

i had no worse android phone, just almost. the first xperia series was so baad.


----------



## IamPro (Aug 14, 2013)

Nabraham said:


> Probably my Droid Eris which was my first Android phone. I got it on day one with Verizon and actually loved it at first. But constant memory problems, terrible signal, and terrible battery life made me hate the fact that I got it over the OG Droid.

Click to collapse



OMG, it was sooooooo bad and I was such an idiot for not getting the OG Droid :crying::crying:
(I still have it.. I want to figure out how I can destroy it in some epic way)

Luckily my next phone was the Droid X which was awesome till I bricked it :silly:

Oyeah GNexus had a pretty ****ty battery but great experience overall (even with Verizon bloat)


----------



## add119 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well make a video of destroy your phones that you hate lol

Cant wait for Moto X to be released!


----------



## ACdev (Aug 14, 2013)

Any Android handset before 2013.  They are now a worthy competitor to the iPhone.


----------



## adyra (Aug 16, 2013)

From all of my android device that i ever had, i dont really have a bad device, but if  i must choose, i choose my Motorola Photon as the worst, because it cant even send simple ussd request.


----------



## niko22225 (Aug 16, 2013)

ACdev said:


> Any Android handset before 2013.  They are now a worthy competitor to the iPhone.

Click to collapse



There wasn't iPhone 5 before 2 years. Android running devices developed same as apple iPhones but android had always better features and usability. I have phone from 2011 and I would never go for iPhone . 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pixel_McFly (Aug 17, 2013)

*Pantech p8000*

No custom roms or at least stock rom releases


----------



## Amigodelcanijo (Aug 17, 2013)

honestly all android phones I've had were excellent, each one had its advantages and disadvantages


----------



## bluesn0w (Aug 17, 2013)

Ummm Oppo R8113

Sent from my R8113 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fajol89 (Aug 17, 2013)

all excellent.


----------



## DesertHawk (Aug 17, 2013)

HTC One...

Sent from my _Sony Xperia Z using_ XDA Premium HD


----------



## Groot (Aug 17, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> HTC One...
> 
> Sent from my _Sony Xperia Z using_ XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



REALLY?!!

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamareebjamal (Aug 17, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> HTC One...
> 
> Sent from my _Sony Xperia Z using_ XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



Let's exchange our phones :laugh:


----------



## DesertHawk (Aug 17, 2013)

iamareebjamal said:


> Let's exchange our phones :laugh:

Click to collapse



I love my Xperia Z though

Sent from my _Sony Xperia Z using_ XDA Premium HD


----------



## Groot (Aug 17, 2013)

you are so rich i envy you now

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Aug 17, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS [P970] 

Was an absolute piece of sh*t. In fact lg in general is sh*t.

Burn LG lovers, burn.

Cake...


----------



## blocknot.es (Aug 17, 2013)

HTC Hero
(but I had it for very few time, it was of a friend of mine)


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

the worst i had was my htc wildfire.....after unlocking/rooting,flashing rom and kernel it worked a lot better,but still worst


----------



## P41g3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sony xperia u....bought for the wife a few months ago....keeps freezing and have to pull battery......going back

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gtabr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

P41g3 said:


> Sony xperia u....bought for the wife a few months ago....keeps freezing and have to pull battery......going back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There must be something wrong. Mt broter hás a xperia u ,its pretty decent. Only about 2-3 times in 8 months he had to pull the battery. Just onde thing : do not update to ICS 4.0. It will be much worse than GB..

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## realdean99 (Aug 17, 2013)

RAZR maxx , overheated , reboots randomly now my wife uses it 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## P41g3 (Aug 17, 2013)

gtabr1 said:


> There must be something wrong. Mt broter hás a xperia u ,its pretty decent. Only about 2-3 times in 8 months he had to pull the battery. Just onde thing : do not update to ICS 4.0. It will be much worse than GB..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I updated it to 4.0.4 not too long ago.....I take it it would be worth going back to GB? Could this be causing the freezing issue.........?

EDIT...I will seek advice in the appropriate thread:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikoma (Aug 17, 2013)

It's not one of mine but lg l7... coz of bada system... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mfsr98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Only 20% of the people understand this thread is ANDROID ONLY.


----------



## Groot (Aug 18, 2013)

yeah, bada isn't android, nokia isn't, so is tizen, perhaps they haven't taken up reading?

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sauprankul (Aug 18, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> REALLY?!!
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd like to second that. 
I've had 2 android phones: the t-mobile S2 and Sprint HTC One. 
The S2 was frickin awesome. I would get around 10 Mbps down and that thing could actually handle a lot. The only thing that was bad about it was the battery life. That's just about it. 

Fast forward 1.5 years. The HTC one gets terrible battery life with no root. Around 14 maybe 15 hours with moderate usage. I think that's pathetic. The data speeds are even worse. I am lucky to be able to do a Google search. I think this has more to do with Sprint, though. I'm not completely sure. The camera is absolute crap. 4 Mp aren't worth anything, and all of my pictures are actually kind of noisy. Even in daylight. At night, the photos are just a tinted noisy mess. 
Also. The gaps are ridiculous. I have tons of dirt collecting in the corners, and I use a case! Also, my phone has a recessed power button, which makes it extremely hard to press. 
And when I'm recording video, my voice is about 10x louder than anybody who is standing in front of me. I can't hear anything anybody is saying. Absolute garbage.
This phone is nothing more than a pretty face. 
What can I say?


----------



## @non4 (Aug 18, 2013)

sauprankul said:


> I'd like to second that.
> I've had 2 android phones: the t-mobile S2 and Sprint HTC One.
> The S2 was frickin awesome. I would get around 10 Mbps down and that thing could actually handle a lot. The only thing that was bad about it was the battery life. That's just about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The HTC one looks amazing, that's bad to hear. I have an optimus 4x so battery life I can deal with  I had the same power button issue with the desire s, seems HTC care more about it looking pretty than it working for more than a week. I used to have a desire z, yeah it was ugly and the firmware had major issues but it was impossible to break without water (oops) and the ROM support was second to none. I'm actually tempted to trade my phone in for one, quad cores and big screens just suck battery and don't help performance much really, its more to do with devs optimising their apps which Gameloft just can't do.

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## damnnew (Aug 22, 2013)

Galaxy Mini


----------



## S4RSZ (Aug 22, 2013)

Has to be the galaxy ace. The thing is constantly out of memory. Sure i could've put a different rom on it, but its just bad it doens't work out of the box... Only thing that worked was deleting facebook..


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Aug 24, 2013)

S4RSZ said:


> Has to be the galaxy ace. The thing is constantly out of memory. Sure i could've put a different rom on it, but its just bad it doens't work out of the box... Only thing that worked was deleting facebook..

Click to collapse



 I agree completely. It was such a nuisance trying to have Facebook and WhatsApp installed on that phone. I'm so glad I sold mine. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JPuzzle0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Four let's: c-l-i-q

Slow, unresponsive touchscreen, buggy, double pressed the back button even if you only pressed it once, horrible battery, and my favorite was the 2.1 update that was really really really late, buggy, extremely slow and just to shut people up about the update that came 6-8 months later than promised. I found a loophole and updated for free to the HTC G2 after 9 months.... 

Galaxy tab 8.9 was a decent device, but Samsung/developers dropped it quickly. 

HTC G2 was good for its time and the Galaxy S3 has been good to me so far. Both you could/can get your full 2 years out of without feeling like the only one still using that old school nokia candy bar phone with the snake game.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drewwtek (Aug 25, 2013)

*my Worst*

My worst Android experience is my first Android experience. It was a China generic tablet. I think it went with the name MID tablet. It was so terrible that I am actually surprised I continued to get an Android smartphone in the first place. Of course, I did learn that there was more to Android than that tablet. 

Probably what really got me to like it more is the fact that it helped introduce me to ROM flashing in Android. :victory:


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 26, 2013)

Micromax A87. It's so bad that I want to smash it on the floor




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## OmgitzFire (Aug 26, 2013)

Droid 2. It was good at first but then went crazy and grew a mind of its own. 
It would open apps randomly and the touch became unresponsive.


----------



## user30000z (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely HTC Desire HD


----------



## alachua (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I only liked it for sentimental reasons, but in retrospect my old HTC Hero was a piece of junk.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stirfry20 (Aug 26, 2013)

The cliq or the intercept, it was the sh!t when it came out since it was the only t mobile and virgin android at the time with a keyboard but Damn! It sucked having a phone too slow to play angry birds. rooting was no better since then I could play super laggy angry birds

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fujcru (Aug 27, 2013)

Motorola Cliq


----------



## BrooklynNY (Aug 27, 2013)

LG Optimus. -- Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## guspeed (Aug 27, 2013)

Motorola i1, android 1.5, not root-able, never got updated to a higher android version. The worst!!!


----------



## Rebekka_Sun (Aug 27, 2013)

The worst android phone I have Ever seen was Xperia u. As I want to use it there was no operating system on it.  Also whatsapp Facebook etc doesn't work always 

Sent from my LT28h using xda app-developers app


----------



## Huthaifa. (Aug 27, 2013)

i think Motorola i1 is the worst ever !!


----------



## DennisVSG (Aug 27, 2013)

Motorola Cliq - heard a lot of things about it and it's not a good phone


----------



## knutsen_93 (Aug 28, 2013)

A galaxy spica, slow, bad touch screen and low battery life

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## artoni (Aug 28, 2013)

My worst phone was a LG with a touchscreen. I forgot the modelname, so I cant tell you which one it was.

But you were not able to write fast SMS, it was laggy and did not response the gesture.... I had luck that I was able to sell it and get my money back )))


----------



## domenicodeniso (Aug 28, 2013)

Motorola back flip. Too much fragile 

Sent from my vivo Xplay using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gemichi (Aug 28, 2013)

i9070

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aureljared (Aug 29, 2013)

Motorola Backflip. I only liked it now because it had CM support and my current phone doesn't, but it was laggy. No multitouch.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sayedrman (Aug 29, 2013)

HTC Touch

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sukonta (Aug 29, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy


----------



## potatola (Aug 29, 2013)

That would be my first android phone, Meizu MX.

Surely it looks beautiful, but I hate that it uses the opensource android but attempts to establish a closed environment.
You can't root, you can't change to other ROM.

Even so, they surely have make one of the best android phones in China.


----------



## johnwazhere (Aug 29, 2013)

the worst experience I've had was the LG G2X, I was OK until ICS came out and it had no support from LG and nobody could get the Qualcomm MSM660 to work with ICS, Phones with the same Modem ex: Moto Atrix 4G, Moto Photon..ext had the same problem

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## txtech89 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd have to say my HTC evo 3d I had nothing but problems with it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AGoogleUser (Aug 30, 2013)

The sanyo zio. *crickets*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gold1e (Aug 30, 2013)

I've never personally owned a bad android phone, but my buddy's LG Optimus was terrible. Would not recommend it to anyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi
now I am using Xperia P , battery is terrible


----------



## Vathan (Aug 30, 2013)

It isn't mine, but the GF's LG Shine Plus is garbage.  Slow & cannot even S-R MMS properly.


----------



## Cubesxda (Aug 30, 2013)

I just had two android phones..sony Xperia s and huawei U8650...huawei was average but had the best speakers for 150 $ phone..so huawei is my answer




Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## bandit4 (Aug 31, 2013)

Smart 1.From vodafone.painfully slow.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Dirty TR (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I lucked out.  The only two Androids I've had were the Moto Droid X (which was a good phone while I had it), and now the Gnex (Verizon).  No major complaints.


----------



## clarkson63 (Aug 31, 2013)

The worst android phone I had (well it was for my 7 year old son really) was the t-mobile vivacity.
very small memory!


----------



## DonPuri (Aug 31, 2013)

Alcatel One touch. Its sloooooooow.

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

HTC G14


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> now I am using Xperia P , battery is terrible

Click to collapse



 What do you expect from a 1305mAh battery?
I was about to get the Xperia P as well, but my friend told me the battery was terrible. 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bladebioniq (Sep 1, 2013)

Vodafone 845 - bur only because of its resistive screen - the rest was quite fine for the price


----------



## Rado_vr6 (Sep 1, 2013)

The G1 was probably the "worst" as it was the slowest. But in all actuality it was a great phone. My Nexus One came right after and changed everything for me.

Sent from my C6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mody_man (Sep 1, 2013)

i loved them all


----------



## JazzyZib (Sep 1, 2013)

*lol*

Nokia Lumia 925


Sent From My Nokia Lumia 925


----------



## Simonna (Sep 1, 2013)

JazzyZib said:


> Nokia Lumia 925
> 
> 
> Sent From My Nokia Lumia 925

Click to collapse



Nokia Lumia isn't Android phone xD


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

^one of the most ignorant poster in this thread mate

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## poontab (Sep 1, 2013)

Between the D1, Incredible, Galaxy Nexus, & SGS3 the Galaxy Nexus easily wins "The Worst Android Phone You Ever Had" title.


----------



## JazzyZib (Sep 1, 2013)

Simonna said:


> Nokia Lumia isn't Android phone xD

Click to collapse



Totally didn't see  "Android" in the title lol :silly:


----------



## The Prambler (Sep 1, 2013)

*Worst Android phone owned?*

I've only owned one Android phone so far, but for sake of argument I'm including my dad's because I bought him those phones...

The worst has to be the Micromax A78. Worst. Phone. Evah!!! Micromax's service support is even worse in India.
My dad went back to his old Motorola java-based phone within a few months


----------



## dimpoblimpo (Sep 2, 2013)

LG chocolate, made me hesitant to get a nexus 4 since the chocolate was the first lg product I ever owned and it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 3, 2013)

dimpoblimpo said:


> LG chocolate, made me hesitant to get a nexus 4 since the chocolate was the first lg product I ever owned and it left a bad taste in my mouth.

Click to collapse



Wait a second. Wasn't aware the LG Chocolate was an "android" phone 

Zooming through space with Hyperdrive on my S3


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Sep 3, 2013)

I think members should be banned for not noticing the title and posting non-android devices. 
On the other hand, these are the android phones I've had and I'll tell you what I liked and hated about them. 
1. Galaxy Y: I was excited for the first week. Then I got pissed off. Few months later, the phone was taken apart by me and I broke the insides. 

2. Galaxy Ace: I loved it. Good battery life, ROM support was great, Android 4.2.2 ran as smooth as a Nexus 4, unfortunately I had to upgrade because of the 800MHz CPU and 280MB RAM that made the phone incompatible with quite a few games. 

3. Xperia U: Performance was worse than my Galaxy Y on Gingerbread, the phone became totally unusable after I flashed ICS. Battery life was crap. It used to heat up. Random freezes. Sold it within 4 months without regret. 

4. Nexus 7 (1st Gen): Nothing bothered me. Performance was satisfactory. Battery life turned bad after the 4.3 update. Overheating was slightly annoying as well. 

My Galaxy S II has no problems whatsoever. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 4, 2013)

murtaza02 said:


> I think members should be banned for not noticing the title and posting non-android devices.

Click to collapse



A little extreme don't you think? Usually a ban is when a certain person continues to break the same, or other rules after warnings have been given.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clarkson63 (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a sony xperia U a few months back, took a photo with flash and it burnt the camera sensor, there was a puple patch on all the photos after. I managed to get a full refund


----------



## autry7 (Sep 4, 2013)

HTC inspire. Wasn't a bad piece of kit but the battery life was absolute trash

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ItsRandoug (Sep 5, 2013)

My sanyo zio *sprint*
It was slow unresponsive and the typing wasn't so accurate. Speaker randomly stopped and kept restarting


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Elvind Anderson (Sep 5, 2013)

Lg device. Come with no updates and support. Great hardware but poor software development. Poor android development too. Hardly find way to unlock boot loader, root or install custom recovery. LG !! Open your door for us !!!


----------



## xkwr27 (Sep 5, 2013)

droid razr, its a pain to root well not anymore, and for the general reasons that motos are hated. Ithink Samsung will definitely be my next phones manufacturer.


----------



## cmoG530 (Sep 5, 2013)

xkwr27 said:


> droid razr, its a pain to root well not anymore, and for the general reasons that motos are hated. Ithink Samsung will definitely be my next phones manufacturer.

Click to collapse



They're the most popular and have the largest group of devs I believe. It's always a hit and miss (mostly miss) with Motorola. Although, it's Nexus over all, as far as development goes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xkwr27 (Sep 5, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> They're the most popular and have the largest group of devs I believe. It's always a hit and miss (mostly miss) with Motorola. Although, it's Nexus over all, as far as development goes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I liked my droid x and the droid 2 before then was not that bad, but I agree with the mostly miss part.

anyway done with topic theft.:angel:


----------



## pwfidel (Sep 6, 2013)

At this moment is my recent purchased Vega R3. Just bought it and cannot work with Gapps. Also having trouble in change rom.


----------



## naren_viswa (Sep 7, 2013)

The worst phone will be my galaxy y which doesn't support temple run, subway surf!!  Now I'm using HTC one X +

Sent from my HTC One X+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## David9519 (Sep 7, 2013)

It was my Sony Ericsson Xperia X10. This device has been so slow and you had always only 20MB free space in RAM. Once I flashed on it a touchwiz JB ROM ahaha. You couldn't play neither with it nor use "low device" apps like Whatsapp 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hjc4869 (Sep 7, 2013)

*>...*

Might be HTC Desire ,I think...

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

BTW , All of my Android devices lags after one month's use.


----------



## ivene (Sep 7, 2013)

*worst android phone*

hmmm, i guess, Alcatel phones, >_<
it made me sick.. 
always unresponsive and not so good designs.


----------



## yusharap (Sep 7, 2013)

hmm my android device now. its too minimize ram T-T


----------



## dharmabum02 (Sep 8, 2013)

lg optimus s had problems almost from the moment i got the phone .... my provider gave me a free upgrade though ...


----------



## KilimIG (Sep 8, 2013)

sidekick 4G.

i loved my original sidekick to death (danger OS days) so i immediately jumped the bandwagon to get the 4G when it came out.

my favorite part about the phone was how it didn't work. a combination of a crazy amount of bloatware and just poor processing power resulted in a slow phone. i actually got so fed up i didn't use it for 6 months at all and got a new phone shortly after that. i really wanted to like the phone too ;_;


----------



## jokerhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

Lg optimus black

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 121tech (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been told there are some great deals to be had when shopping in Asia.  Yay, but only if you know what to look for. 
I know I can always buy top brand names, but they seem to be MORE expensive here than if bought state-side. 

I would have thought that someone would be making a great no-name sub ฿6,000 (under $200) WiFi android tablets. Have purchased a couple that I thought were quick and snappy while in the store but just got progressively slower and slower after awhile. I'm still looking, waiting. 

There's a lot of junk out on the market.


----------



## cheadabudas (Sep 12, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> A little extreme don't you think? Usually a ban is when a certain person continues to break the same, or other rules after warnings have been given.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Also the title states "the worst android device that you've ever had" he post 4 devices and tells us mostly why he loves them. To extreme I would say. Any to worst device it would have to be lg optimus l3. Spec wize not the worst but it was the phone I got after I sold my first s3 I got so mad at it I actually got depression from all the force closes etc and I couldn't handle such a maddive downgrade.

Current  devices 
White 16gb s3 and iphone 5
Getting white 19505 s4 tomorrow yay!!


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 12, 2013)

cheadabudas said:


> Also the title states "the worst android device that you've ever had" he post 4 devices and tells us mostly why he loves them. To extreme I would say. Any to worst device it would have to be lg optimus l3. Spec wize not the worst but it was the phone I got after I sold my first s3 I got so mad at it I actually got depression from all the force closes etc and I couldn't handle such a maddive downgrade.
> 
> Current  devices
> White 16gb s3 and iphone 5
> Getting white 19505 s4 tomorrow yay!!

Click to collapse



Still extreme, at the most would be maybe a 3 day ban, not permanently.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## art1stbl0ck (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine is my current phone. TrueHD. Worst battery. Stock wifi has a lot of problems detecting connection. Always have random reboots in stock and in custom rom. Only good thing is Quickmemo and resolution. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azvlean (Sep 13, 2013)

My current device, an LG-P700. Slow, buggy, bad camera, small internal memory, but the screen is great. Fortunately, I met CyanogenMod10...

Sent from my LG-P700 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ViaRoot (Sep 13, 2013)

*ANY rlterns*

I had the Xperia X8, and it was my worst device (probably because it was my only Android device before the current Galaxy S3:silly ,
Screen size is small, bad resolution, bad UI, slow device.


----------



## rich hathaway (Sep 14, 2013)

didnt read the whole thread,but someone had to already say cricket m860 ascend,hated that phone,although i never used it as a personal phone,i am a dealer and own stores,i have bought and sold them a thousand times,super slow,laggy,cheap digi,long boot time having pos.


----------



## droiduzr2 (Sep 14, 2013)

Any Archos device.
They suck for moding or unlocking.
I tried 2 of them a 5inch and the 7inch.
SUCKS!!!
get something else


----------



## Temetka (Sep 14, 2013)

I have owned a Galaxy S, Nook Color, Nook Tablet, Note 10.1, a Galaxy S3 and  a Thinkpad Tablet. I have loved them all. Worst if I had to pick one would be the TPT because the GPS blew chunks. But really, I loved them all.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## pvtop (Sep 14, 2013)

HTC Wildfire (not the S, the first version): the slowest, glitchy phone i've ever seen!!


----------



## Lindsay02 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nokia phones
It is often restart :crying:


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

The two worst android devices i have used and owned were, without a doubt the Huawei Ascend and my current device the ZTE x501 Groove. The groove has almost no developer support and cannot, for the life of me, find a way to root it. 

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## josemanuelo (Sep 14, 2013)

*B63M*

No doubt!!!
A Star B63M (chinesse phone) with mediatek 6573.
Now i have a ZTE V987 , this one is another world...


----------



## mxdg406 (Sep 14, 2013)

HTC Evo Shift, I take very good care of my phones. not even 6 months and the phones touchscreen stopped working.  Seemed to be an issue with most slide phones.


----------



## kevinboards (Sep 15, 2013)

HTC desire Z.    
The keyboard would always turn into a shortcuts menu and take you all over the interface or open apps while you're obviously typing out a message 
the screen would lose rows of touch functionality, but it would return .   
The battery was absolutely flat after a few months 
I bought replacement batteries and always had a spare in my pocket


----------



## clapper66 (Sep 15, 2013)

I would have to say my HTC thunderbolt because of the battery life. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## aureljared (Sep 17, 2013)

Lindsay02 said:


> Nokia phones
> It is often restart :crying:

Click to collapse



There are no Android-powered Nokia phones. The closest they got was MeeGo.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LordwinOfficial (Sep 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Europa, what kind of crap 3 inch phone was that, like 40% of the phone was controlled by hardware

Sent from my I8190N. I'd rather have a better phone though


----------



## HAAAAAATIUUUU (Sep 23, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## NSDCars5 (Sep 23, 2013)

For sure, the Micromax A27, my current phone. It's got some strange firmware called MocorDroid which crashes half the time, Micromax hasn't released the kernel source (so I can't overclock it), and it's impossible to port a ROM to it. Me hate my phone.


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 23, 2013)

HAAAAAATIUUUU said:


> Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Any particular reasons ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## beetroot4000 (Sep 23, 2013)

I had a LG Optimus One.
Was a dreadful phone, incredibly slow and terrible for even texting or calling.
If that had been the only Android phone I'd ever used, I'd have been put off for life.

My next phone (my current phone), Galaxy S2 made up for it though, a much much much better phone.


----------



## mirrin (Sep 23, 2013)

One of those mk802 stick pc I had 2 neither were stable one bricked itself during boot never even got to rooting them returned both.


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 23, 2013)

beetroot4000 said:


> I had a LG Optimus One.
> Was a dreadful phone, incredibly slow and terrible for even texting or calling.
> If that had been the only Android phone I'd ever used, I'd have been put off for life.
> 
> My next phone (my current phone), Galaxy S2 made up for it though, a much much much better phone.

Click to collapse



Optimus One was awesome 


Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## liangse (Sep 25, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Optimus One was awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## stefanaroman88 (Sep 25, 2013)

Galaxy S2 Plus.I mean the device is very good,no complaints about that.but the development is almost inexistent.there are a few people that are working on this device,but from what i see,it's not an easy task...i now regret i choose S2 Plus instead of S2.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zwulf (Sep 25, 2013)

HTC Desire HD
There was nothing to see about HD - pixels everywhere, it was so heavy and the battery was empty after 6 hours of standby... I like my S3 with MIUI very mich now.... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barff1984 (Sep 25, 2013)

Easy question....The HTC Desire....though it was the best at the time, it was so frustrating everytime it demanded that I delete apps to make more space....such an annoyance.


----------



## HAAAAAATIUUUU (Sep 25, 2013)

akiratoriyama said:


> Any particular reasons ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



SDS


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 25, 2013)

Micromax A60..! Firstly the Android version was 2.1 and still it is non-upgradable to Gingerbread.Happy with my Galaxy Young Now.!


----------



## jayc137 (Sep 25, 2013)

HAAAAAATIUUUU said:


> SDS

Click to collapse



Just read about that 
Knowning the *highly intelligent* people of Samsung service center they didn't fix the phone, did they ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 25, 2013)

Xperia P...Sold it after using it for 4 months. The main reason I hate sony.

Reason: Worst screen (yellow hue) I have ever seen in a smartphone and sluggishness of the UI. Also, lack of proper updates.The so-called 'shatter-proof' sheet got many scratches even with light use..


----------



## nevrlow (Sep 28, 2013)

Vzw s3. Issue after issue.  Moto cliq sucked. Mytouch 3g

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mazdycandy (Sep 28, 2013)

HTC desire, Samsung Galaxy Cooper 2


----------



## adeelraj (Sep 28, 2013)

sky vega a850k

Sent from my IM-A850K using Vegaviet App


----------



## Antmosphere (Oct 24, 2013)

Hands down, the Motorola Back flip. I really liked it at first and when had cm7.2 on it, it was a beast! After some months though, it started acting up. Reboots, screen went black most of the time, and a whole bunch of issues. Then finally it never turn back on one morning. 


RIP Motorola Back Flip.... good riddance. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## imobileface (Oct 24, 2013)

i bought xperia and sold it after 1 week


----------



## SethPDA (Oct 24, 2013)

Chinese iPhone5 clone. It was called Hero H2000+. The reason why I hated it so much is because it was freezing constantly for random reasons. Also No support from manufacturer, no custom roms.


----------



## JackRIPx (Oct 24, 2013)

Xperia tipo

nothing works except calling and texting


----------



## brian999 (Oct 24, 2013)

Coby 7012 Tablet.  It sucked bad.  Terrible screen and Android 2.3.


----------



## odjinan (Oct 24, 2013)

a resistive 7" cortex a8 tablet, no name... pure nightmare. :crying:


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 24, 2013)

A chines tablet ainol novo 7 fire after a while its back button stoped working I was unable to enter into recovery for updating When I got it fixed oys wifi stoped working

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## JadHusin (Oct 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus 
It sucked big time. The screen was defective, rebooted itself always and then it couldn't detect the sim card. Used it for 1 and a half months.


----------



## omar_rdzg (Oct 25, 2013)

Motorola Milestone 2. So slow and the keyboard was useless.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Juansegovia20 (Oct 26, 2013)

Epic 4g touch too slow for me


----------



## r4z0rj4ck (Oct 27, 2013)

Xperia x8, really slow... and worst than x10 mini (x10 is more old than x8)


----------



## zephemeros (Oct 27, 2013)

LG Shine Plus - It was the Canadian variant of the LG Ally.
The phone originally came with android 2.1, and had constant wifi issues and was ridiculously slow. Believe it or not, however, LG actually updated the firmware to 2.3.3 even though the phone was just about to be pulled off the market. It fixed some of the issues but it was still a terrible phone. Got a whopping 80 MB of on-board storage for apps.


----------



## avenuePad (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh god. The Shine Plus. Yuck! That was, hands down, one of the worst Android phones. Just terrible. 

That phone could singlehandedly be the reason why LG is fighting an uphill battle in the smartphone market right now. LG was a market leader before the whole smartphone era and then they started putting out crap like the Shine Plus. It really has only been since they started working on the Nexus project with Google that they got their **** together. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## willblake13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Samsung acclaim. Hands down worst phone I ever owned

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottww2622 (Oct 30, 2013)

7in. Dpad that I bought at Big Lots. Really slow, had no physical volume buttons and couldn't be rooted.

Sent from my M470BSA using xda app-developers app


----------



## johnemc (Oct 31, 2013)

*I disagree*



Nerviozzo said:


> IMHO, Pantech Flex, just in the support side (O.S, updates, etc) , i feel dissapointed with this phone :/

Click to collapse



just got one after I broke the glass on my Nexus 4.  It was $109 brand new unlocked on ebay and it has great 4g on straight talk.


----------



## TheLastSidekick (Oct 31, 2013)

T-Mobile Sidekick 4G, it doesn't get any worse than that. Released on Froyo, stuck on Froyo.  R.I.P you won't be missed.


----------



## goxthak0 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Sony experia w8*

Sony experia w8 for me


----------



## trebills (Nov 5, 2013)

Motorola bionic for me. The screen was horribly pixelated. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## troolie (Nov 5, 2013)

Star LT18i.
The cons are countless: camera is so blurry it can't even read a QRcode, build quality's crap, fake proximity sensor, no update ever, battery lasts about 2 hours of light use, mic is so bad the phone can't be used on speaker, slow SoC and flash (small size too), dreadful wifi and 3G sensitivity, non working GPS, randomly working hardware buttons, charger died and the touchscreen broke down after 6 months...
+ lots of quirks I can't even remember. Really, a smartphone can't get worse than this.


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 5, 2013)

Xperia play. Only 5 playstation games.no camera zoom, promised ics but on gb, thicker than a 3310, bad build quality (flex cable goes out within a year), bad battery, crappy front camera

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdel12345 (Nov 6, 2013)

FaiselW said:


> Xperia play. Only 5 playstation games.no camera zoom, promised ics but on gb, thicker than a 3310, bad build quality (flex cable goes out within a year), bad battery, crappy front camera
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol my flex cable broke after only 7 months with it.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MoR.PH (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## aladdin2101 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's my friend .. my beloved .. Note II :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
specially after I flashed the AWESOME DN3 rom by E-Team .. they made my Note II just a Note III 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 6, 2013)

When I had Verizon, it would be the HTC Thunderbolt.  Any owners of this phone would agree with me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## aarond1004 (Nov 6, 2013)

Would be the S4 believe it or not. When AT&T changed the os to mf3 in particular. It's too big and clunky to use as a phone carried in pocket. I wound up hating it.  I sold it. Ordered my all time favorite a new atrix 4g. I know I will catch heat for that but it's what I like. Right? 

Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HalcyonEndures (Nov 6, 2013)

Gotta be the HTC Droid Eris. I got it for free with Verizon when we started our new contract with them, and at the time smartphones were just becoming big. The original Droid 1 was the king at the time but I couldn't argue with a free phone. At the time I thought it was great, because newer phones hadn't been released so I had nothing to compare it to, but looking back it was awful. Tiny screen, ugly little trackball that really didn't have any purpose, and the specs were terrible.


----------



## HalcyonEndures (Nov 6, 2013)

codemonkey98 said:


> When I had Verizon, it would be the HTC Thunderbolt.  Any owners of this phone would agree with me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually upgraded to that after my Eris, and while I can agree it was a terrible phone, it still beat the crap out of my Eris.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 6, 2013)

codemonkey98 said:


> When I had Verizon, it would be the HTC Thunderbolt.  Any owners of this phone would agree with me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah that was my first Android phone. I still have it and it works well. It's not that bad of a phone. Although my S3 is much much better I still love my TB

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## christinamoyu (Nov 7, 2013)

LG Go Pro.


----------



## cheechoi (Nov 7, 2013)

xperia mini pro, bad battery and worst smallest mobile i had lol


----------



## Piepioor (Nov 7, 2013)

*My worst phone*

...was GSmart G1317. Why? It was not the build quality nor the software, the performance was just TRAGEDY.
And camera wasn't up to my expectations.
Greetings!


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 7, 2013)

cheechoi said:


> xperia mini pro, bad battery and worst smallest mobile i had lol

Click to collapse



There was nothing wrong with that phone. Back in 2011 that processor and ram was used in their flagship. But I can see your point with size

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iLogic86 (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't like my LG Thrill 3D
yea it was cool at first the gimmick effect
but with the lack of dev support, didn't get to use it at its full potential


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 8, 2013)

codemonkey98 said:


> When I had Verizon, it would be the HTC Thunderbolt.  Any owners of this phone would agree with me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Must say I disagree the bolt wasn't a bad phone. Sure the ril was screwed up but some great roms came from it. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## researchmonday (Nov 8, 2013)

xperia


----------



## bucknut614 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Motorola Bionic was awful.  Had to beg and plead with Verizon to let me get the galaxy nexus without a huge fee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## gk141054 (Nov 8, 2013)

For me it has to be the LG O2X, when it came out it was very competitively priced and the first dual-core phone...

A total lack of updates from LG and crap software with loads of bloat and bad battery life killed it for me though and i'll never buy LG again as a result. Even a great developer community couldn't save it because they all had their hands tied behind their backs doing their work.


----------



## aureljared (Nov 9, 2013)

researchmonday said:


> xperia

Click to collapse



All the Xperia phones? Wow.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 9, 2013)

aureljared said:


> All the Xperia phones? Wow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## manojkumar8552 (Nov 9, 2013)

galaxy y
no ram
no games
no net speed
smaller screen
laggy:cyclops:


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Star....Worst mistake I did by buying this phone  

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## tolem (Nov 9, 2013)

manojkumar8552 said:


> galaxy y
> no ram
> no games
> no net speed
> ...

Click to collapse



another vote for galaxy y.... LAG-city


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 9, 2013)

Haven't had a bad one yet!


----------



## mrishantsharma01 (Nov 9, 2013)

It was the samsung galaxy S duos, this phone took almost 5 minutes to open the dialer. Imagine how I was dealing with.


----------



## PenyKiller (Nov 10, 2013)

Ainol hero
Worst Android device ever!
SOD, bad WiFi, it boots when it wants...


----------



## aureljared (Nov 10, 2013)

PenyKiller said:


> it boots when it wants...

Click to collapse



That's creepy, man...


Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## tixy (Nov 10, 2013)

a pad design by a China Co...


----------



## Tumelar (Nov 10, 2013)

Tracer OVO, the slowest device I've ever had.


----------



## MaryJB85 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd say the Motorola Backflip. I'm not even sure why Motorola bothered making that piece of trash. I would always call the wrong person by mistake, just to name one F Up.:thumbdown:

Sent from my LG-E980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## docstone (Nov 12, 2013)

this was definitely an early htc. don't remember exactly the model, but it had a crincle at the bottom


----------



## patsan74 (Nov 14, 2013)

*All mine have been stellar*

I am a later mover to android....hanging on to my Blackberry Tour to the bitter end, until I tried my first android phone, the HTC EVO3D, and have never looked back.  When I finally gained the courage to root it, I knew I had found true love.  It was the best phone I ever owned...until I upgraded to the HTC One.


----------



## jony121 (Nov 14, 2013)

HTC Hero
Would send text to the wrong people. Would also call the wrong people. Slow as fuq. Constantly crashed.


----------



## h4x0rs (Nov 14, 2013)

Motorola fire xT.poor internal memory and not a single Android update.worst legging cam ever.


----------



## riskbaskar (Nov 14, 2013)

*nice*



Zeinzu said:


> View attachment 1263638
> 
> Sent from my AOSP Android 4.1.1 Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



then..............


----------



## markhimself (Nov 14, 2013)

*Any cheap chinese android device*

Primarily those with those very cheap Rockchip Processors, the ones that are clocked averagely high (1GHZ or Above) But don't perform any where close to the mainstream competitors of the same specifications. They're unbearably slow to use, and Android does not cope well on slow hardware.


----------



## tokenpoke (Nov 14, 2013)

It's a tie between the Coolpad Quattro, which is just a horrid pos and the completely unmoddable lg l9 for metro, which is a great phone but crippled by a locked boot loader with a hit or miss chance at unlock through a complicated process involving a ton of flashing, crazy digitizer issue during the process and a half hour wait only to find it still won't unlock.

Sent from my LGMS500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rubystallion (Nov 14, 2013)

I bought a Motorola Droid online in China and it came with a very old custom ROM that I never managed to update from. Also it was slow and bulky. At least it taught me never to buy a phone from a shady online reseller again.


----------



## Andiii (Nov 14, 2013)

HTC Diamond with Android 2.2 



the Battery destroyer.... had HUUGE battery drain


----------



## Dima23 (Nov 14, 2013)

HTC One, why? HTC Sense.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 15, 2013)

Dima23 said:


> HTC One, why? HTC Sense.

Click to collapse



Dude I 2nd that. My other phone was a Thunderbolt and i hated sense. I had to root that thing and run a custom rom that wasn't sense

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 15, 2013)

Asus Transformer Prime TF201(GPS fiasco), GPS issue from factory due a metal case. Preorder was a mess too, it generated a big expectation and preorders were screwed up by retailers causing a 3-4  weeks delay. It had the famous and well known Asus I/O issues and performance(Tegra 3 to blame for) was disappointing. It couldn't play a 1080p flawlessly,not even a 720p video without Overclocking the unit to 1.6Ghz.What else could you ask for $499(tablet) + $149 for the dock?


----------



## SteckDev (Nov 18, 2013)

*LG Optimus V*

Optimus V because it was on Virgin Mobile. Overall I was able to get a rom on it that made it last a couple days from aprodite.


----------



## dhelmet78 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I've only had 3.  Droid X, GNex, and my current, the Note 3.  Honestly, I have no complaints about the DX. It worked great all the time.  The GNex and I had a love/hate relationship.  Loved the fact that I could do anything I wanted with it and I had new updates the day after they were released, no thanks to Verizon.  But honestly, HATED the radio, the reception, the lag.  I loved it but I love that its been replaced too.  No regrets.


----------



## tokenpoke (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh man, I forgot about my first tablet! Man, it sucked so bad I forgot what it was... I know some azzole named "trickster" Or "trixter" scammed a bunch of people by selling half arsed roms for it. I think it had an 800mhz single core processor, resistive touch screen and a whopping 256mb user space. A friend has it rotting in a corner of his closet now because wifi mysteriously broke after a factory reset on a trickster rom (installed before he started ripping people off)

Sent from my LGMS500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SpiderTilt (Nov 19, 2013)

Xperia Arc. Had to wait 5 seconds for the calling persons name to appear sometimes. Proximity sensor lived it's own life, sometimes failed to recognize movement. Has lots of unnecessary apps that you just can't uninstall to free up space. No updates after a certain point. It was a supposedly "high end" phone with low-end bugs.


----------



## Rawket (Nov 19, 2013)

Brand was BLU... cant even remember the model... I know it didnt even show up in the Android Development section, it was free but anyways, got sick of it in 3 days and ended up giving it away


----------



## mrsergio81 (Nov 19, 2013)

HTC Desire... was not too bad but too much poor as internal memory.. i can't install more than 7-8 apps


----------



## pelikan3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't pick just one.   I've had the HTC EVO Shift and the Motorola Photon... 

The EVO Shift had two flaws...  

1. Sense,  which I think is way worse than Motor Blur  but they keep making it abd

2. Despite benchmarks and customer sat stats way beyond the original EVO,  it never got the love and support from the user community.   Took years for a real root solution and I'm not sure there were any Ross. 

The Photon was one of the big three flagship on Sprint next to the Galaxy S2 and the HTC EVO 3D.  They lasted and the Photon got discounted and dumped soon after it was granted it's flagship status.   Then,  in October 2012, not even a year after it came out,  Motorola took it off the Android upgrade list, dashing all hopes of ICS and  dooming it to Gingerbread forever.   To add insult to injury,  in July 2012, they hid a permanent boot loader lock inside an innocent security update.   So anyone who updated could no longer root or ROM. 

Two great phones that lost out on  provider,  manufacturer,  or community support leaving users abandoned on some level. 


Sent from my LG-LS980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pelikan3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry, my answer should have said '' and'' Not "adb"  and "ROMs"  not "Ross" 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 99ytrewq9111 (Nov 21, 2013)

The AT&T ZTE ZTE-Z990.

Its so bad its not even on this forum.

Very slow, glitchy, Gingerbread. 

All of AT&T's OTA updates on the device crashed, ending up in death of device.

Second run with warranty replacement.

Bootloop with factory data reset file currupted....( I didn't even know there was a recovery or download mode at that time, or any ROMS or stuff like that)



GSIII FTW


----------



## juanhbk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Samsung Infuse 4G, the lag killed me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Araix (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine was the Samsung Galaxy tab 2, I found it very slow dispite constant factory resets, other than that all my Android devices have been good to me. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Nov 21, 2013)

The phone I'm using now. Galaxy W Even typpingg lags

#FeMBlaC


----------



## tokenpoke (Nov 21, 2013)

I remember the craptastic tablet! It was a kyros mini tablet. I think the rom dev was tipster, not trickster....
Doesn't matter anyway, flashing one of his roms and doing a factory reset completely disabled my wifi antenna and I never could get it to work again. The roms don't rebuild the system, I'm pretty sure they just patch and modify files and the wifi drivers or whatever got wiped by the reset.

Sent from my LGMS500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jtblake87 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Cruz Micro t301*

I bought a refurbed unit from WOOT a couple of years ago. It was cheap and I wanted something to hack. Horrid battery life and slooooooow no matter what rom/kernel combination used.


----------



## GXGOW (Nov 22, 2013)

The HTC Hero G2 Touch. I've been using it for the past 3 years because I didn't have the money to buy a new one.
The internal memory wasn't great (luckily we have apps2ext) and of course it wasn't a pretty fast phone.
One good thing about it is that it's a pretty damn strong phone. I've accidentally dropped it a few times: no scratches or other damage. 'Unfortunately', last week it wouldn't boot up anymore, no matter which ROM I used.
So last week, my parents bought me the Samsung Gamaxy S3 Mini, and that marks the end of the Hero era.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## rao.avishek94 (Nov 22, 2013)

hTC Explorer (pico)... worst phone. now using GT-I93OO :highfive:


----------



## jmmcglothin (Nov 22, 2013)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



I'd say the Droid X2 was one of the most dissatisfying phones I ever purchased. I upgraded from a Droid X and paid $400. what a waist.


----------



## pbiernik (Nov 23, 2013)

Xperia


----------



## ogboot (Nov 23, 2013)

DroidX. Locked boot loader, trove of issues never to be fixed by moto or carrier. Constant softboots when playing music, dialer issues, poor battery life, etc.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Drice81 (Nov 23, 2013)

My Samsung Galaxy Mini.


----------



## melis256 (Nov 23, 2013)

It was a tablet, an Archos 10.1 G9. It had annoying hardware problems and in the end I got it replaced because it tapped in the middle of the screen when you squished lightly on the side like when holding it with one hand.
Even without that severe flaw, the touch sensor was laggy and had a horribly low resolution and the device was prone to sometimes randomly rebooting a few times in a row.
Perhaps it was simply an early Monday morning product... dunno.


----------



## Wolfster197 (Nov 24, 2013)

*My Worst Device!*

The worst for me was the HTC Inspire 4G,...soon became a bricked paper weight! :laugh:


----------



## champlification (Nov 24, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt and HTC Droid DNA.  Both looked like pretty good phones, but just weren't what I expected.  I'm probably not going to buy another HTC phone(at least not on Verizon).


----------



## Frank_line (Nov 25, 2013)

Motorola backflip was the worst


----------



## Selenia (Nov 25, 2013)

A tablet easily. The Machspeed Trio Stealth Lite. Buggy ICS. Bad manufacturing quality, overheats, speaker died, and LCD cracked and bled in only mildly cold weather(never dropped). All inside 2 weeks of use after owning it months and not touching it. Then rooting and installing Google Play.

Worst actual phone was Samsung Galaxy S Captivate. 4 RMAs within a year for quitting charging before I gave up on the thing. Crappy touchwiz, lag, and originally no side loading apps until you rooted and installed a custom ROM. Luckily I know how to undo this stuff for warranty.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## JPull07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine was probably the HTC hero I think on Verizon.. By the time I was done with that thing it was so slow..my wife had one android phone.. Pantech breakout..yuck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kc3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine was probably my old Optimus GT540, really wasn't bad, it had a nasty resistive touchscreen but I was used to resistive at the time. Battery life wasn't great either and despite it not being a phone released in the US I had it on TMobile here and only had edge data. This was however the first phone that got me into android and hacking it  the first phone that actually got me into phone modding and unlocking was my old LG Cookie (yeah I've had a lot of LG phones lol)


----------



## HerrMess (Nov 26, 2013)

Xcover 2 with stock rom. Every time I had to install a app I had to clean cache of all apps and restart the phone. With some luck it worked then.


----------



## Nevitdev (Nov 27, 2013)

Motorola backflip


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Nov 28, 2013)

HTC Flyer - a half-baked, dropped, heavy brick that was forgotten by HTC and left it on Honeycomb

I guess you can imagine how much of an upgrade it was for me to switch from that thing to first gen Nexus 7


----------



## corncorn1 (Nov 28, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt. My first one's battery expanded, causing it to randomly reboot, and my new one (since my last one was under warranty) is sluggish and the touch is constantly messing up.


----------



## desmond462 (Dec 1, 2013)

The worst android phone i own was the Motorola ext300,i was unable to install custom rom along with not able to customize it by delete some of it stock apps that comes with it.


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Dec 6, 2013)

MMX a100
Worst fone in d galaxy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## squabbi (Dec 6, 2013)

For me probably the Galaxy Nexus. I kept on going back to my old phone an iPhone.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## turd_ferguson (Dec 6, 2013)

My Evo 3D was a decent phone for the first year, then the touchscreen started to malfunction (conveniently after the warranty ran out). I figured out that it was worse when the screen was hot, so it wasn't too bad if I kept it out of my pocket.


----------



## SonicXXX (Dec 6, 2013)

LG peace of crap, lack of support...


----------



## joshua.henry (Dec 6, 2013)

Motorola Droid X

Physical back button broke. SLOW. Screen developed a bubble between it and the glass.


----------



## CyReNiUsX (Dec 7, 2013)

Owned a G1 long ago. Disliked it a lot. Was so slow.


----------



## GXGOW (Dec 7, 2013)

HTC Hero G2 Touch. A ****ing nightmare. I stil can't believe I've lived with it for over 2 years. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vedant_shetty (Dec 7, 2013)

My Galaxy S


----------



## aureljared (Dec 7, 2013)

squabbi said:


> For me probably the Galaxy Nexus. I kept on going back to my old phone an iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? The GNex was awesome for me. What problems did you have? 

Couldn't go wrong with a Nexus device. :good:

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## squabbi (Dec 7, 2013)

aureljared said:


> Why? The GNex was awesome for me. What problems did you have?
> 
> Couldn't go wrong with a Nexus device. :good:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, I thought it would be a good change, just then Android 4.0 just cane out with the GNex.

I guess from someone who used an iPhone for 3 years, I've grown fond of the apps available from the app store. I guess I felt a bit lost using an Android phone.

After a while of using my GNex, and through the updates, it got slow and the camera's instant shutter on 4.0 just wasn't as good. Also the display had like a fuzzy feeling behind the screen like on a white background and you scroll down you can see almost like some fibers.

But now I love android phones!  The HTC One was the best of the ones I've owned. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Galaxy Mini because of performance.


----------



## dannyman3819 (Dec 10, 2013)

Worst would probably the LG Viper LTE it had great performance, it just had no development and LG locked the crap out of it so no bloatware removal or you got yourself a soft-brick


----------



## aureljared (Dec 10, 2013)

superchadzkie said:


> samsung galaxy duos,, i hate that phone poor battery life

Click to collapse



I don't mean to be nosy but...

Galaxy S Duos?
Galaxy Y Duos?
Galaxy Mega Duos?
Galaxy Grand Duos?



Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## KungFuTruedog (Dec 10, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SIII

I hate this stupid phone! It was manufactured to be lightweight and slippery as all hell. The majority of the weight was in the screen. Guess what happened when you dropped it? 

Samsung has forever earned a spot in Hell... Right next to Apple.

Sent from DA TURBLIT!!!! BOOYAH!!!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2013)

KungFuTruedog said:


> Samsung Galaxy SIII
> 
> I hate this stupid phone! It was manufactured to be lightweight and slippery as all hell. The majority of the weight was in the screen. Guess what happened when you dropped it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And what exactly do you have for a phone? I have the S3 and I love it personally. Had a case on it since the day I bought it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KungFuTruedog (Dec 10, 2013)

ShapesBlue said:


> And what exactly do you have for a phone? I have the S3 and I love it personally. Had a case on it since the day I bought it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My wife had the exact same experience as you. She couldn't be happier with her S3. Not a single issue. However, on the subject of the worst device ever owned by ME, the Galaxy POS wins. No contest.

Sent from DA TURBLIT!!!! BOOYAH!!!


----------



## ustazshifu (Dec 11, 2013)

Motorola Backflip. Nothing works! Almost no signal most of the time.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 11, 2013)

KungFuTruedog said:


> My wife had the exact same experience as you. She couldn't be happier with her S3. Not a single issue. However, on the subject of the worst device ever owned by ME, the Galaxy POS wins. No contest.
> 
> Sent from DA TURBLIT!!!! BOOYAH!!!

Click to collapse



Out of curiosity what do you have now? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KungFuTruedog (Dec 11, 2013)

ShapesBlue said:


> Out of curiosity what do you have now?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right now I'm without a phone. I'm thinking of going for the HTC One. What do you think?

Sent from DA TURBLIT!!!! BOOYAH!!!


----------



## Drewmk20 (Dec 11, 2013)

for sure it's the Alcatel OT991 man worst phone ever... with 256 mb and sub 100mb internal memory it was sooo ****ty ....i mean free ram was 20-40mb and you couldnt instal larger apps than 20-30mb .....not mentioning the awfull cpu 800mhz . The only good thing was the loud speaker and the almost nice design ...with decent vga video caputre 640x480 very fluid idk how ...at 30fps


----------



## Hamburg300 (Dec 11, 2013)

Vodafone Smart 858 (U8160) was the worst Android ever, but it was cheap: just 25 bucks..


----------



## xEddiemon (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheap eBay tablet. So weak flimsy and slow. Think it was running ver.2 android!


----------



## droidfan1 (Dec 11, 2013)

A stupid ebay tablet - slower than anything!


----------



## Saurabh Shah (Dec 12, 2013)

Mmx a65
Any running app sucks the battery.


----------



## rahublathur (Dec 12, 2013)

*lg p960*

My old lg p960, very low internal memory. if it was having some more intrnal memory whouls have bcame a good fone for that price


----------



## Hoa2 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S III Mini*

Also known as Samsung I8190 Galaxy S3 mini, Samsung Galaxy S III more.
Available as Samsung I8190N Galaxy S III mini with NFC.
General 	2G Network 	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100
SIM 	Mini-SIM
Announced 	2012, October
Status 	Available. Released 2012, November
Body 	Dimensions 	121.6 x 63 x 9.9 mm (4.79 x 2.48 x 0.39 in)
Weight 	111.5 g (3.92 oz)
Display 	Type 	Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 	480 x 800 pixels, 4.0 inches (~233 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch 	Yes
Sound 	Alert types 	Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker 	Yes
3.5mm jack 	Yes
Memory 	Card slot 	microSD, up to 32 GB
Internal 	8/16 GB, 1 GB RAM
Data 	GPRS 	Yes
EDGE 	Yes
Speed 	HSDPA 14.4 Mbps, HSUPA 5.76 Mbps
WLAN 	Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band, DLNA, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot
Bluetooth 	Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE, EDR
NFC 	Yes (Market dependent)
USB 	Yes, microUSB v2.0
Camera 	Primary 	5 MP, 2592x1944 pixels, autofocus, LED flash, check quality
Features 	Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and smile detection, panorama
Video 	Yes, [email protected], check quality
Secondary 	Yes, VGA
Features 	OS 	Android OS, v4.1 (Jelly Bean)
Chipset 	NovaThor U8420
CPU 	1 GHz dual-core Cortex-A9
GPU 	Mali-400
Sensors 	Accelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass
Messaging 	SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM, RSS
Browser 	HTML5
Radio 	Stereo FM radio with RDS
GPS 	Yes, with A-GPS support and GLONASS
Java 	Yes, via Java MIDP emulator
Colors 	White, Blue, Titan Gray, Amber Brown, Garnet Red, Onyx Black
 	- SNS integration
- MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player
- Organizer
- Image/video editor
- Document editor
- Google Search, Maps, Gmail,
YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk, Picasa
- Voice memo/dial/commands
- Predictive text input (Swype)
Battery 	  	Li-Ion 1500 mAh battery
Stand-by 	Up to 450 h (2G) / Up to 430 h (3G)
Talk time 	Up to 14 h 10 min (2G) / Up to 7 h 10 min (3G)
Misc 	SAR US 	1.03 W/kg (head)     1.28 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 	0.52 W/kg (head)    
Price group 	[About 170 EUR]
Tests 	Display 	Contrast ratio: Infinite (nominal) / 2.422:1 (sunlight)
Loudspeaker 	Voice 66dB / Noise 63dB / Ring 76dB
Audio quality 	Noise -82.1dB / Crosstalk -80.7dB
Camera 	Photo / Video
Battery life 	Endurance rating 42h


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Dec 14, 2013)

Hoa2 said:


> Also known as Samsung I8190 Galaxy S3 mini, Samsung Galaxy S III more.
> Available as Samsung I8190N Galaxy S III mini with NFC.
> General 2G Network GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
> 3G Network HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100
> ...

Click to collapse



 Dude seriously, did you have to paste the entire GSMArena page?

You could've simply said the S III Mini was your worst phone -___-



Sent from my Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmycalhoun (Dec 14, 2013)

Galaxy s2 Skyrocket on ATT...horrible battery life, over heating problems, not much dev support.


----------



## Jooosty (Dec 14, 2013)

jimmycalhoun said:


> Galaxy s2 Skyrocket on ATT...horrible battery life, over heating problems, not much dev support.

Click to collapse



I gotta agree. Mine died one day and never turned on. 

Someone bought it for parts and fixed it.

The battery terminals were all messed up

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## batcot (Dec 15, 2013)

Motorola Atrix. First dual core phone was slower than my captivate. I thought touch wiz was bad until I dealt with MotoBlur. I don't think I will EVER buy another Motorola.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sesamechicken (Dec 15, 2013)

Galaxy ace in the bag.


----------



## bcollado (Dec 16, 2013)

I've had an LG Optimus V ( Virgin Mobile), Galaxy Nexus (Sprint), and currently a Nexus 5 (T-Mobile). Phones just get better with growing technology so I'd say the Optimus was definitely the worst. However, the Galaxy Nexus on Sprint's network was extremely annoying since Sprint + Verizon Nexus' never got the immediate updates. That's Sprint though... Anyway...yeah Nexus 5 is the best thing I've ever experienced I can't stay off of it 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Divinedark (Dec 16, 2013)

Samsung Captivate on  AT&T... It was my first Android device, which was exciting. However, it had a completely broken GPS that was the object of hatred for users throughout the life of the device. It had horrible battery life, horrible outdoor screen viewing, and incredibly cheap build quality. I still hate this phone... With a passion...


----------



## Jooosty (Dec 17, 2013)

Divinedark said:


> Samsung Captivate on  AT&T... It was my first Android device, which was exciting. However, it had a completely broken GPS that was the object of hatred for users throughout the life of the device. It had horrible battery life, horrible outdoor screen viewing, and incredibly cheap build quality. I still hate this phone... With a passion...

Click to collapse



My cappy says hello! Haha.

Just got a moto g today though. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## d31i (Dec 17, 2013)

*worst*

My first android was the HTC Desire.

I like the finish and the physical buttons but it had only 130M of useable internal space which gets quickly filled up even with apps2sd.

That lack of memory really bugged me like crazy.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 17, 2013)

The desire was awesome once rooted and partition layout changed for more internal memory. For the time it was really good.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ibm_A3 (Dec 17, 2013)

HTC Wildfire, the worst phone i´ve ever seen...


----------



## SuperMidgetProductions (Dec 18, 2013)

Divinedark said:


> Samsung Captivate on  AT&T... It was my first Android device, which was exciting. However, it had a completely broken GPS that was the object of hatred for users throughout the life of the device. It had horrible battery life, horrible outdoor screen viewing, and incredibly cheap build quality. I still hate this phone... With a passion...

Click to collapse



That was also my first android device and we formed a long drawn out love hate relationship until I put CM on it then I loved the damn thing.  My son was really little at the time and tried to help me by plugging it in, destroyed the usb port so I tossed it and picked up an infuse which at the time was leaps and bounds better for daily use

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## snoz0r (Dec 20, 2013)

Motorola Citrus. Hands down. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red_Funk (Dec 20, 2013)

LG CHIC.... The sdcard slot was horrible and broke after 2 weeks... I smash et against the wall after a year......

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0151 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xylene (Dec 20, 2013)

Evo 3D was the worst. After all the hype for the first 3D camera and purchasing launch day only find crappy camera quality and washed out screen, crappy battery life. How do these companies release a crappy product after hyping it so much boggles my mind. 

GS2 I got right after ran circles around it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tehnerdbeast (Dec 20, 2013)

Mine is this Prestige 9 Tablet by Visual Land  running on 4.0.1 I believe? I haven't touched it in months, constant lag switching from screens, apps, messages, emails. ANYTHING and would take like 7 minutes to respond. Finally just left it under bed until I can find a rom that may fix these issues. DO NOT BUY VISUAL LAND PRESTIGE 9 TABLET!!!


----------



## jaydeehitop (Dec 20, 2013)

My worst phone would have to be my first android, the HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## Shadow_2k (Dec 20, 2013)

Some cheap RK2918 based lagging like hell tablet that is trapped in flash mode ever since I've tried to flash a firmware with tun.ko (for VPN) built in.


----------



## MatrixHF (Dec 21, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s1*

Mine would have to be my samsung galaxy s1. I got it nearly 3 years after it came out so it was really slow.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 21, 2013)

jaydeehitop said:


> My worst phone would have to be my first android, the HTC Thunderbolt.

Click to collapse



My first Android phone was also the TB. It's not that horrible. Mine still runs like a champ despite the cracked screen 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## shekhargupta1121 (Dec 21, 2013)

hello my first  android phone is very bad exprience.
it is lg  optimas.
 no software upgrade.
the phone is very slow and not responsive.

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

hello all
i.m a mobile meniya
my second phone is  samsung galaxy s2
it is a good phone but
the phones batttery life is very bad
i  stic with this phone 2 years
performance is not very bad but sum lagging 
so don't buy


----------



## TheArc (Dec 23, 2013)

First phone : Huawei u8160 = great development and overall an interesting phone. 

Huawei Ascend G300 = good phone lots of development. Very nice.

HTC Desire X = good phone, horrible development. Devs say they work on Roms but dont. Huge draw back. 

Nexus 5 = outstanding. 

Worst phone from them. I'm going with the Desire X. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnm24 (Dec 23, 2013)

The worst Android phone I had was anything made by HTC because they would never send out any upgrades to any of their devices and thus basically force you into buying a new phone to get the latest version of android and this process keeps repeating.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 23, 2013)

@mnm24 agreed. HTC phones are nice but horrible at the same time because of the crap support

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## domainX (Dec 24, 2013)

the worst would have to be my LG optimus 2x- su660 variant. totally sucked with upgrades. it took like forever for ICS to arrive.


----------



## godkillerz223 (Dec 24, 2013)

Samsung Behold2, zte 992

Sent from my Z992


----------



## Metallic Palladium (Dec 25, 2013)

domainX said:


> the worst would have to be my LG optimus 2x- su660 variant. totally sucked with upgrades. it took like forever for ICS to arrive.

Click to collapse



My vote goes to my LG Optimus Black for the same reasons and it was dog slow already by mid-2011 standards. A distant second place goes to my. Chinese OEM Zopo 810 because the touchscreen went kaput only after 9 months. At least when that worked it was AMAZING.

Android phones Pre-Galaxy S2 were bad in one big way or another, which was why the S2 sold so well in particular.


----------



## Dragn4rce (Dec 26, 2013)

My Galaxy Nexus T____T 

Had high hopes for it. The battery life and it being tied to Verizon was crap.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpong (Dec 26, 2013)

*hang*

my s4 always anty batery Y,,,device is new


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 26, 2013)

had a very horrible experience with HTC ONE X, i bought it from other country so i had no warranty and stuff. My cellphone died after a month. Battery issues..


----------



## refinition (Dec 26, 2013)

Worst android phone I've ever owned was an LG Optimus L7. Crashed on me all day..


----------



## CallerHoller (Dec 26, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt. Worst radios. Clunky slow too


----------



## TheKill69700 (Dec 26, 2013)

Got Polaroid MIDC1018 for christmas.
Pre-rooted.
Installed Chainfire3d.
It Soft bricked my Tab.
Installed CWM.
Mount Errors.
Tab undetected on windows with recovery mod.
Went to Polaroid.com. The tab isn't on the tablet list (I see polaroid.com everywhere on the manual lmao.)
So i can't find stock rom.
Thx Polaroid.


----------



## nopanic95 (Dec 27, 2013)

a clone of galaxy s4, the touch screen orrible ,rom orrible, display defective and much more trouble.


----------



## pajenn (Dec 27, 2013)

Samsung Xcover (GT-S5690). it was a gift. it only has about 150 MB of system storage, so I cannot even update the system itself (Gingerbread) or apps. It takes SD card and I use link2SD, but even with that 150 MB of system memory is impossible.

i'm probably going to replace it very soon with mi3 or huawei ascend mate or samsung galaxy mega.


----------



## umbc1205 (Dec 27, 2013)

Casios first smart phone...can't remember the name. Boulder I think. I like casio as a company I think they make quality stuff but that phone was glitchy and slow. Never did get it rooted either so it was riddled with version bloat wear too

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ian619420 (Dec 27, 2013)

S2 skyrocket horrible adreno 220 GPU 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## josip-k (Dec 27, 2013)

Galaxy apollo-horrible hardware,even worse dev support

Xperia x8-horrible hardware also,at least it has a gpu,and dev support was okay,touchscreen was horrible.

Galaxy nexus-no complains,would buy again. 

S3 mini-cant complain also,im satisfied. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Simba.7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ian619420 said:


> S2 skyrocket horrible adreno 220 GPU

Click to collapse



Funny. I have CM10.2 (and now CM11) on my wife's Skyrocket and it performs rather well.

I think the worst phone I have ever owned was the Droid 2 Global. It forced the latest update which locked down the bootloader, not to mention any development on this unit was near nonexistent. So, it was stuck on stock Gingerbread or CM7. They purposely crippled the phone, which made me blacklist Motorola's phones permanently.

Too bad. This phone had so much potential.


----------



## Kajankajan (Jan 12, 2014)

Samsung dart

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## whalesky (Mar 26, 2014)

Galapagos 003SH is an awful...
reboot, freeze, reboot, no radio, freeze, heat,,,,


----------



## Simonna (Mar 26, 2014)

whalesky said:


> Galapagos 003SH is an awful...
> reboot, freeze, reboot, no radio, freeze, heat,,,,

Click to collapse



Lol,phone name made me laugh,lol. xD


----------



## @non4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Huawei ascend p2 sucked. Crap GPU and horrible iOS style UI

Sent while my supervisor wasn't looking


----------



## androidhacker007 (Mar 27, 2014)

No android is bad it just could be better. WHATS CRAP IS APPLE. There over priced and they give you CRAP for processor and ram on the device


Sent from my SM-T310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axxdrian (Mar 27, 2014)

Tablet: Ainol novo7 venus!!!

Says quadcore and 1gb RAM but LAGS really bad, my dualcore phone with 512mb ram beats it XD

Sent from my O+ 8.37 Android using xda app-developers app


----------



## uchihakurtz (Mar 27, 2014)

Motorola Fire XT530, camera is crap, no software support, only some devs working on it, battery sucks, and just unlocking the bootloader is so hard. Sometimes it's sad to know people are still surviving with that phone.

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 27, 2014)

uchihakurtz said:


> Motorola Fire XT530, camera is crap, no software support, only some devs working on it, battery sucks, and just unlocking the bootloader is so hard. Sometimes it's sad to know people are still surviving with that phone.
> 
> Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Some devs working on 1 phone are better than no one working on it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## nedia (Mar 27, 2014)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



Wow, I loved the HTC Hero, after they brought out the update which fixed the awful lag. I've never really had a terrible device so I guess I would have to say the original Asus Transformer. Lack of tablet apps etc.



androidhacker007 said:


> No android is bad it just could be better. WHATS CRAP IS APPLE. There over priced and they give you CRAP for processor and ram on the device
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is it really? What's crap, a phone that runs perfectly on only 1gb ram and a highly optimised dual core processor or an Android phone that needs 3gb ram and an 8 core processor and still lags?


----------



## Harfainx (Mar 27, 2014)

HTC Hero

I haven't really had too many bad phones, but both the size and the lack of updates on that one made it hard to enjoy.


----------



## VOS (Mar 27, 2014)

*crappy no name tablet from maplin*

I bought a cheap tablet from Maplin about a year ago. After weeks of trying to get Googel services installed I gave up. It crashed constantly too and ran really slow. I took it back and after arguing with them they gave me a refund. I then went to john lewis and paid an extra £50 for a Samsung tablet which was a million times better.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 27, 2014)

nedia said:


> Wow, I loved the HTC Hero, after they brought out the update which fixed the awful lag. I've never really had a terrible device so I guess I would have to say the original Asus Transformer. Lack of tablet apps etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really? What's crap, a phone that runs perfectly on only 1gb ram and a highly optimised dual core processor or an Android phone that needs 3gb ram and an 8 core processor and still lags?

Click to collapse



Wrong forums to be arguing about how great apple is. Wrong website in fact 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 27, 2014)

Xperia u


----------



## ConTejas2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing worse than the BB Storm, seriously, but on topic probably the Tbolt which wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## Ltdrev (Mar 27, 2014)

SONY XPERIA ZL c6506
My carrier offered me a free phone so I picked this one randomly ... moslty because the Z line was praised, when I got it in the mail first thing I noticed was the weight after unpacking second no-no it was sooo thick and was displaying horrible viewing angles! BUT the worst of it all was the on/off screen flickering bug that was never solved, it was sent to service twice with no improvements (I'm told 4.3 did fix this). I liked the great battery capacity great HD playback and the SONY layer was less intrusive than toutchwiz or sense, BUT the flickering issue got the best of me and it got serve the quarterback treatment!


----------



## NSRhodes (Mar 27, 2014)

The Motorola Devour was AWFUL. Granted it was in the early days of Android.
The HTC Thunderbolt had its ups and downs too lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sputnik4life (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 28, 2014)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10a (AT&T). It was stuck on 1.6 FOR-EV-ER, and wouldn't allow installs from unknown sources. When it finally got updated to 2.1, it was much better, but then is started crashing and rebooting for no reason. More and more frequently. Finally, it never booted again. Got a refurb warranty replacement, and it started doing the same crap within a few months.

I got the phone as a warranty replacement for the SE C905a (great camera phone - xenon flash!) since it was discontinued, and it was my first smartphone. After my AT&T contract was up, I switched to Verizon and threw the X10a at a wall. It was a POS, but when it worked, it was great, and I could never go back to a dumb phone again.


----------



## manualfa (Mar 28, 2014)

galaxy ace, my first android

ram too low


----------



## @non4 (Mar 28, 2014)

nedia said:


> Is it really? What's crap, a phone that runs perfectly on only 1gb ram and a highly optimised dual core processor or an Android phone that needs 3gb ram and an 8 core processor and still lags?

Click to collapse



Hahaha seriously? My xperia sp has dual core and 1gb ram and it never lags  

Sent while my supervisor wasn't looking


----------



## xSkyFlasherx (Mar 29, 2014)

HTC Evo 4G was horrible I hardly got good battery life out of it and the keyboard was so difficult to use not to mention it ran FroYo


----------



## TheArc (Mar 29, 2014)

HTC Desire X, I can't even contain my laughter for all this about HTC, they deserve it.

I hate how they're destroying the community with their control over their device, give users more freedom to what they have actually paid for.

I solely dislike HTC and have a word that I will never purchase a device from them ever again, support is horrible, they turn down their customers and now they begin to hassle devs for mimicking some layouts of their apps like the sense launcher.

Shame on them. End of rant.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsar2013 (Mar 29, 2014)

Even I still haven't managed to root it,  I do not like at all the Alcatel One Touch 903D. I hate it!!! It lags all the time.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheArc (Mar 29, 2014)

nedia said:


> Wow, I loved the HTC Hero, after they brought out the update which fixed the awful lag. I've never really had a terrible device so I guess I would have to say the original Asus Transformer. Lack of tablet apps etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really? What's crap, a phone that runs perfectly on only 1gb ram and a highly optimised dual core processor or an Android phone that needs 3gb ram and an 8 core processor and still lags?

Click to collapse



The nexus 5 is 4 cored, and uhm it only has 2gb of ram. It doesn't even lag.

Android isn't the issue here. The issue is the device, if the device doesn't have up to date chipsets and components then you should expect the fact that it'll have issues.

My brothers iPhone 5 is nice, but if I compare it side by side to this Nexus. The N5 wins. Specs, performance, and many more.

Xda is the last place you should mock Android c:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 29, 2014)

I am guessing he was referring to the note 3 when he said 3gb of ram and lag. Touch wiz and all its features tend to lag if you use them. I found it to work good with most features off and a different launcher (on an s3). 

I haven't heard of any complaints about lag on a nexus 4 or 5.

I went from the one s to a stock s3 and now an s2 lte with s3 processor with cm11 and it feels faster than the stock s3 did because of the ROM. Software has a lot to do with it.

If you want a lot of extra features you may have to put up with a bit of lag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fadeless (Mar 29, 2014)

HTC Wildfire, it was in a league of its own. Terrible experience.


----------



## xzeropr (Mar 29, 2014)

i hate my old Pantech Breakout


----------



## angruvidal (Mar 30, 2014)

Right now, definitely the Sprint version of the G4 mini.  I've modded 4 other devices and this one is the most finicky of the lot.  Still doesn't work right and I've got probably 20 hours of work in it.


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Mar 31, 2014)

HTC Wildfire S... Ugh, this was a temporary filler-device after my daily driver Nokia 5800 was stolen and I didn't have the money to get anything better. 
It is an absolutely awful even for a budget phone, and was always slow, sluggish, and the lack of internal memory resulted in a lot of limitations as far as the apps go


----------



## koolJeff (Mar 31, 2014)

I Have always owned pretty decent phones. But I have to say the worst has probably been the Original Motorola Droid.


----------



## Pew446 (Mar 31, 2014)

My worst android was the Samsung Replenish. I think they should have held back on making a cheap android phone until it was fast enough to be useable.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnauGonzalez98 (Mar 31, 2014)

Even I thought that It was a good phone, now I know that SAMSUNG GALAXY MINI is a ****

Sent from my C2105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace, used it when my HOX+ was down for maintenance. Lagging like hell, yes it is a low price model but for the price they asked for it when it came out it's far too much.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One X+ met Tapatalk


----------



## FaiselW (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> Samsung Galaxy Ace, used it when my HOX+ was down for maintenance. Lagging like hell, yes it is a low price model but for the price they asked for it when it came out it's far too much.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One X+ met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The one x is a crap phone. Bad battery life, gets very hot, bad wifi

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

FaiselW said:


> The one x is a crap phone. Bad battery life, gets very hot, bad wifi
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



My HOX+ performs fine, yes it gets hot and yes the battery life is not the best. But my Wi-Fi is fine. Tell me what's better? Samsung? Samsung laggs like hell. Even when my phone is very hot, it's still fast. And my priorities are at how fast a phone is, not how my Wi-Fi is functioning.

Sent from my HOX+


----------



## AnaIysiS (Apr 1, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S1
the worst phone i've ever had


----------



## FaiselW (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> My HOX+ performs fine, yes it gets hot and yes the battery life is not the best. But my Wi-Fi is fine. Tell me what's better? Samsung? Samsung laggs like hell. Even when my phone is very hot, it's still fast. And my priorities are at how fast a phone is, not how my Wi-Fi is functioning.
> 
> Sent from my HOX+

Click to collapse



My one x slows down on games even with gpu overclock

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

FaiselW said:


> My one x slows down on games even with gpu overclock
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I got the HOX+ but it shouldn't be much different, and I didn't even overclock it.

Sent from my HOX+


----------



## amphibioushero (Apr 1, 2014)

LG G2x

Software crippled this phone.  The hardware was state of the art for its time (first dual core) but being stuck on Gingerbread made me very cautious which phone/manufacturer I chose next.


----------



## paste2k (Apr 1, 2014)

AnaIysiS said:


> Samsung Galaxy S1
> the worst phone i've ever had

Click to collapse



Yes, after some time it gets extremely slow. It has too little RAM.


----------



## teonagode (Apr 2, 2014)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> HTC Wildfire S... Ugh, this was a temporary filler-device after my daily driver Nokia 5800 was stolen and I didn't have the money to get anything better.
> It is an absolutely awful even for a budget phone, and was always slow, sluggish, and the lack of internal memory resulted in a lot of limitations as far as the apps go

Click to collapse



Same here lol 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## apad (Apr 2, 2014)

I got HTC one x knock out from China and it was the lousiest. Bad battery, poor screen, dual core that was too lag.

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app
Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ssith (Apr 2, 2014)

HTC Thunderbolt

reboots, battery sucked, 4g was new and awesome, for the 7 minutes that it would last.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 2, 2014)

Ssith said:


> HTC Thunderbolt
> 
> reboots, battery sucked, 4g was new and awesome, for the 7 minutes that it would last.

Click to collapse



Still have my thunderbolt. It never randomly rebooted for me but the battery did suck, then again I had the extended battery from the start 

Sent from my Wicked S3


----------



## SuperR. (Apr 2, 2014)

Samsung Behold II
It was slow and no decent custom roms. Never made it past Android Donut.


----------



## mrcheisty13 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Ace Duos*



cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



Ace Duos is the worst android phone i ever owned..
hangs all the time and cant type properly due to unresponsive touch..


----------



## namitneil (May 2, 2014)

HTC - Worst Battery Life But Superior Built Quality..

Samsung - Low End Phones Are Pathetic As Hell... Heat Up Like A Toaster.. Plastic Feel In Even The Flagship Devices.. Using Exynos Even They Know That This Chipset Heats Up Like Hell.. Although These Phones Run Like Beasts And Its Flasgships Have A Super Bright Amoled.. This Screen Is Such A Visual Treat.. Samsung Produces The Best No Nonsense Smartphones..

Sony - Beautiful UI.. Very Cool And Very Fast Indeed.. Best In Class Accessories.. Its Walkman And Camera Has More Features Than Any Other Smartphone.. The Most Beautiful Looking Smartphone Ever Belongs To Them.. You Can See Xperia Arc, Xperia Z.. From Generations To Generations They Produce The Best Looking Smartphones..


Micromax - Running Mediatek.. These Phones Are Cheap And Do A Fair Bit Of Job.. While Their Service Centres Dont Have A Good Support At All.. 



Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Tomcan (May 4, 2014)

Samsung i5500 Galaxy S.

Slow phone with small screen, nothing more to say.


----------



## baldwyn (May 4, 2014)

I had the HTC Hero as my first Android phone. I loved getting to know the platform and rooting it but everything else truly sucked. WiFi tether caused it to get so hot, I had to keep it sitting on a ziplock bag filled with ice, no kidding. Random reboots, 3 hour battery, tiny screen, worthless trackball and miniscule ROM. Then, the only thing better about my second Android phone, the 3VO, was the slightly bigger screen. Other than that, almost just as bad. Because of those two phones, I'm now a Samsung guy, writing this on my shiny GS5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## scorpiopantera (May 4, 2014)

namitneil said:


> HTC - Worst Battery Life But Superior Built Quality..
> 
> Samsung - Low End Phones Are Pathetic As Hell... Heat Up Like A Toaster.. Plastic Feel In Even The Flagship Devices.. Using Exynos Even They Know That This Chipset Heats Up Like Hell.. Although These Phones Run Like Beasts And Its Flasgships Have A Super Bright Amoled.. This Screen Is Such A Visual Treat.. Samsung Produces The Best No Nonsense Smartphones..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You gave me a headache reading this...why in the world is every word capitalized? Yeesh. 

Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## markdapimp (May 4, 2014)

This: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2010/11/worst-gadget-ever-ars-reviews-a-99-android-tablet/


----------



## Mohamad.Jo0 (May 4, 2014)

i hate this device as well


----------



## ogboot (May 4, 2014)

HTC Hero. After rooting & tweaks it was average, but that was one really underpowered device.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




ogboot said:


> HTC Hero. After rooting & tweaks it was average, but that was one really underpowered device.
> 
> Wait... No.
> The Hero was a little slow, but my Motorola milestone was terrible.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Fraught (May 4, 2014)

I haven't had many Androids. Started with old Nokia candybars (and one really old Samsung from like 2004).

The first Android I got was a HTC Incredible S, then a Motorola RAZR MAXX (non-HD), and now the HTC One M8. The One M8 is brilliant so far (having owned it for about half a week), the Motorola RAZR MAXX I actually gave to my mum after owning it for a few months, because I happened into a lot of extra money and went on an iPhone craze, but the HTC Incredible S would probably have to be the worst Android phone I had, out of those three. The headphone jack was on top, so it was on the bottom when it was in my pocket, and got filled with dust and dirt, which means I couldn't listen to anything on it after a few months (which, if I remember correctly, is one of the reasons I got an iPod Touch to listen to music with and that started my relationship with Apple in the first place), and the back had this weird elevation that went along the edges and around the camera. It was pretty nice to hold in the hand due to its relatively small size and contoured back, but it was really thick.

Also, I dropped it ONCE onto pavement, and the screen cracked, which I had to live with for quite a few months before I got the Motorola. I've dropped plenty of phones onto pavement before (especially the iPhone I had before the One, which has dropped onto pavement from chest height about 4 or 5 times, yet chucks along with no problems), and none have cracked. The HTC is the only phone I've had that has had its screen crack.

Oh, and not to mention it already had performance lag when I owned it, when it was still pretty new.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 4, 2014)

Kowal6 said:


> Motorola Rokr E1 strongly and broken iTunes. Although after installing custom rom worked quite tolerably

Click to collapse



Lol iTunes doesn't work on Android. There is a program that mimics it but to me iTunes is a waste of time 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demonchild (May 4, 2014)

Worst phone for me is the LG g2x easily. It was a lemon. The constant freezing and black screen of death issues drove me to another phone quick.


----------



## pxlcrnch (May 4, 2014)

*worst phone*

Mine is s duos


----------



## Creed14 (May 4, 2014)

Kyocera Rise. No doubt one of the worst phones ever made. Came with Android 4.0, which it was completely incapable of running, half a gig of RAM (This was just 6 months ago)... It did come with a slide out QWERTY, which I loved,  but after e months,  it came loose and fell off. While I was texting. It would restart itself at random intervals for unknown reasons, freeze up,  and refuse to turn off. Bought it as a cheap replacement phone until I got an upgrade....  Not worth it. Should have got a flip phone instead.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nismofan25 (May 4, 2014)

Creed14 said:


> Kyocera Rise. No doubt one of the worst phones ever made. Came with Android 4.0, which it was completely incapable of running, half a gig of RAM (This was just 6 months ago)... It did come with a slide out QWERTY, which I loved,  but after e months,  it came loose and fell off. While I was texting. It would restart itself at random intervals for unknown reasons, freeze up,  and refuse to turn off. Bought it as a cheap replacement phone until I got an upgrade....  Not worth it. Should have got a flip phone instead.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Never even heard of it. How did you find this phone?


----------



## krisbec (May 5, 2014)

*worst phone*

after six moth any phone become worst.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 5, 2014)

krisbec said:


> after six moth any phone become worst.

Click to collapse



If you clean all the junk out of it on a consistent basis not necessarily 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 350Rocket (May 5, 2014)

I'm using a 4 year old phone and only reason I know it's slow is because of using newer faster phones like the s3 and HTC one s.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SoulTypix (May 5, 2014)

Galaxy Y 
It Sucked A LOT


----------



## FaiselW (May 5, 2014)

namitneil said:


> HTC - Worst Battery Life But Superior Built Quality..
> 
> Samsung - Low End Phones Are Pathetic As Hell... Heat Up Like A Toaster.. Plastic Feel In Even The Flagship Devices.. Using Exynos Even They Know That This Chipset Heats Up Like Hell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haven't tried a htc one x yet. Goes past 55 degrees which is normal as htc say, terrible battery life and truly appalling build quality.

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 5, 2014)

Must be the international one x? My mom has one from Rogers with the Qualcomm s4 and has had no issues since she got it almost 2 years ago.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jukebox355 (May 5, 2014)

My new lenovo a706 armani-row.. this device lack off miserable things..unresponsive touch, bad camera hardware, cant play hard game ..why they sold something like this? 

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## FaiselW (May 5, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> Must be the international one x? My mom has one from Rogers with the Qualcomm s4 and has had no issues since she got it almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i was talking about the international one x

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## millicent (May 6, 2014)

I have owned galaxy s2, hp TouchPad converted to cyanogen mod, current phone is htc one m7. I also bought the first nexus 7 for my mom and the N7 2013 for my wife. my own tablet is an old ipad2.

the worst by far? nexus 7 2013. this is the one device I only unlocked to get root + custom recovery, otherwise stock. problems from beginning with the touchscreen, never completely solved. also, various glitches such as permanent not responding settings or wifi toggle, I once had to completely reinstall rom to fix it! from countless custom roms I flashed on s2 or m7 never had such a bad experience as with stock android on N7! 

</rant>

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 6, 2014)

millicent said:


> I have owned galaxy s2, hp TouchPad converted to cyanogen mod, current phone is htc one m7. I also bought the first nexus 7 for my mom and the N7 2013 for my wife. my own tablet is an old ipad2.
> 
> the worst by far? nexus 7 2013. this is the one device I only unlocked to get root + custom recovery, otherwise stock. problems from beginning with the touchscreen, never completely solved. also, various glitches such as permanent not responding settings or wifi toggle, I once had to completely reinstall rom to fix it! from countless custom roms I flashed on s2 or m7 never had such a bad experience as with stock android on N7!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard those had a ton of issues even out of the box. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Creed14 (May 6, 2014)

nismofan25 said:


> Never even heard of it. How did you find this phone?

Click to collapse



I just got it at Target. I lost my phone (LG Optimus V),  which was old,  but pretty sturdy, and just bought the Rise as a cheap replacement. Got my GS4 a couple months ago now.  Lovin' it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 6, 2014)

The alcatel OT995 is the worst one with bad ROMS!


----------



## Tornado15550 (May 6, 2014)

The Galaxy Ace II X was the worst android device in my opinion. The battery life was terrible, the official TouchWiz based ICS OS lagged a lot, and it had limited storage without 4G. I know it was a low end phone, but I just couldn't use it. Simple things such as typing would result in lag and crashes.


----------



## opethehowdyman (May 7, 2014)

Galaxy Tab 3 7in. It is terribly slow and laggy when brand new and got worse in a week. Rooted and tried ROMs but only touchwiz based ROMs are available ( I guess because of a weird processor). Still slow ( but not as bad), but at least I was able to remove the Samsung bloat. 

Sent from my ATRIX HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 7, 2014)

Tomcan said:


> Samsung i5500 Galaxy S.
> 
> Slow phone with small screen, nothing more to say.

Click to collapse



It lacks multi-touch, too. Heard that this is due to the controller used.

The Allwinner A13 tablet I have was way worse, although I had some fun tinkering with it. Not only was the LCD being bonkers, it couldn't handle multitasking without any hiccups for like every five seconds.


----------



## wreckitall (May 7, 2014)

My Galaxy S2, sometimes it will freeze while i'm trying to reply a message and the other time the touch screen keyboard doesn't work for some reason, it also turned off on its own a few times. 
Using Galaxy S3 now, so much better.


----------



## markdapimp (May 7, 2014)

wreckitall said:


> My Galaxy S2, sometimes it will freeze while i'm trying to reply a message and the other time the touch screen keyboard doesn't work for some reason, it also turned off on its own a few times.
> Using Galaxy S3 now, so much better.

Click to collapse



My s3 is pretty sluggish after 4.3 like the s2 after jelly bean.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 7, 2014)

escenkay012 said:


> Mine has to be the Samsung Galaxy Nexus on Verizon. The reason for it being the worst device is because it was the device that I was most hyped up (first Nexus device on Verizon, LTE, curved glass, etc) for only to result in pure disappointment. Updates were too slow and Verizon blocked a lot of stuff (ie Google Wallet). Battery life was horrible as my device couldn't last 6 hours and this was even after I was rooted and played around with the settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Verizon's bonkers from what I read. Not to mention that CDMA is, imo, rather inconvenient compared to GSM/WCDMA.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 7, 2014)

blakegriplingph said:


> Verizon's bonkers from what I read. Not to mention that CDMA is, imo, rather inconvenient compared to GSM/WCDMA.

Click to collapse



Your right about that. They seriously need to switch to GSM

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 7, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Your right about that. They seriously need to switch to GSM
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heh, I doubt that CDMA networks would catch on at all here in my place, where swapping/migrating SIM cards and prepaid phones are common practise.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 7, 2014)

blakegriplingph said:


> Heh, I doubt that CDMA networks would catch on at all here in my place, where swapping/migrating SIM cards and prepaid phones are common practise.

Click to collapse



We've caught on with sim cards here in the states. Most every carrier now has them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 7, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> We've caught on with sim cards here in the states. Most every carrier now has them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, so I noticed, although CDMA networks rarely, if ever, use SIMs, and even if a Verizon GS3 or some other phone has a slot, it might be reserved for GSM roaming.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 7, 2014)

blakegriplingph said:


> Yeah, so I noticed, although CDMA networks rarely, if ever, use SIMs, and even if a Verizon GS3 or some other phone has a slot, it might be reserved for GSM roaming.

Click to collapse



They claim it's mostly for 4G service 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 7, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> They claim it's mostly for 4G service
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seems so. To make things somewhat more relevant to the topic, even though I haven't messed with a CDMA device yet (well, since there aren't any such networks here in the Philippines), I find them crap to deal with, mostly due to migration issues, i.e. you don't get to keep your phone easily if you move to a new number, or vice-versa. That and as device manufacturers have to adapt their lineup to certain markets, it's a bit of a drag for them to churn out special/bespoke variants of their phones to, let's say Sprint or Verizon. Hence why you guys sometimes end up getting Android updates eons after the GSM/international variants receive the latest builds.


----------



## aniruddhavispute (May 8, 2014)

HTC Desire SV because of low quality CPU
random Reboot problem.
no updates
and washed out and low quality photos from camera..
and it showed "memory full please delete some data" error when i had 1GB free space in Phone memory and and 16GB SD card.


----------



## danhatcher (May 8, 2014)

Original Galaxy Apollo aka Galaxy 3. Pretty much no redeeming qualities. Just a terrible UX. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kenobz (May 8, 2014)

HTC Hero: Low Ram, Stutter prone, Zero Cpu.


----------



## FapMaster784 (May 8, 2014)

Xperia X6








i hate this phone


----------



## midnightgalaxy12 (May 8, 2014)

*HTC's!!!!!!*

Im probably going to get a lot of hate for this but the worst Android phones ive heard of are the HTC's because most people I talk to around where I live are always complaining that there is something wrong with their HTC's whether its from battery life, to storage issues or even just low/poor performance. I've had a fair few Android devices in a short space of time and to be honest my favourites are Samsung's or Sony's(Depending on which model). Im pretty sure there are others that are probably just as good but only mainly dealt with them two manufacturers after I owned a "HTC Wildfire S" which was probably the worst android phone that I have owned and only had it for a short period of time.


----------



## 135i (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy Nexus.

I've had a OG Droid, Razor & Razor Maxx, Galaxy Nexus, HTC One, LG G2.. Nexus was just underpowered with awful battery. It also felt like garbage in my hand. Over hyped!


----------



## 350Rocket (May 8, 2014)

I would agree that the wildfire is a crappy phone even though I've never owned one but as far as the rest of them my only complaint with HTC is them constantly abandoning them with no software updates after less than a year. 

I had a nexus one almost 4 years old working perfect, before that an HTC desire and after that a desire hd. Then an htc one s which I traded to my friend that I owed big time for his htc desire which is almost 4 years old now and works perfect. 

I bought a Samsung galaxy s3 for what I thought was a good deal thinking I could use it for a month and sell for a small profit. Turns out the charging port is shot, original battery was shot, I had to buy a new battery and charger to go with it. Now the auto rotate stopped working and its not software. 

My sister also has had problems with her s3 and the international s3 has the sudden death syndrome problem.

My opinion is that Samsung has more hardware issues than HTC but they update their high end phones a lot longer.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GalaxyWhy (May 9, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I would agree that the wildfire is a crappy phone even though I've never owned one but as far as the rest of them my only complaint with HTC is them constantly abandoning them with no software updates after less than a year.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah my first Android phone was a Wildfire and it almost made me never try android again, slow, too small and never worked how I wanted it to work, but then my friend got a galaxy s3 and after that I was sold on Android again


----------



## Mekon1337 (May 10, 2014)

HTC Wildfire, Horrible version of HTC Sense, Horrible screen (167ppi) Slow as hell, no GPU. This was my first Android phone and was swiftly replaced with a Moto Defy which was epic in comparison.


----------



## Henry443 (May 11, 2014)

Honestly to me, its just a Galaxy Nexus...


----------



## Pineappleman3001 (May 11, 2014)

Xperia X8. 600Mhz CPU, Tiny 3" screen, 5Hr sleep time. Horrible. I had it for 4 years! It now serves my Mother.


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 11, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy POP.
Stupidest thing ever to happen to Android


----------



## Naxil (May 11, 2014)

*my lg l3 II?*

hey i have that phone... it have a very ****ty screen 240x320... and is a phone from 2013.. for the rest it is good is very small and little


----------



## bmwh0r3 (May 12, 2014)

Motorola cliq XT  because I tried Walmart family mobile. Worst service ever

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jakeuten (May 12, 2014)

namitneil said:


> HTC - Worst Battery Life But Superior Built Quality..
> 
> Samsung - Low End Phones Are Pathetic As Hell... Heat Up Like A Toaster.. Plastic Feel In Even The Flagship Devices.. Using Exynos Even They Know That This Chipset Heats Up Like Hell.. Although These Phones Run Like Beasts And Its Flasgships Have A Super Bright Amoled.. This Screen Is Such A Visual Treat.. Samsung Produces The Best No Nonsense Smartphones..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't need to capitalize every letter just thought i'd let you know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

well, it goes by many names. they called it the Samsung Exhibit II 4G, and then the Samsung Galaxy Exhibit. wait, then T-Mobile released a new phone with the same name? who knows why. it was a Galaxy S variant of sorts. had the same Hummingbird processor, same 512 MB of RAM, and same 480×800 resolution. it had TouchWiz 4 from the S II which made it lag out of this world. I should really root it and install cm11 and see how it runs. oh well. also, it was $189.99 while the Verizon Moto G was $91. lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azzaa_ (May 12, 2014)

Any yarvik tablet. Hadware issues.


----------



## renel18 (May 12, 2014)

Jakeuten said:


> don't need to capitalize every letter just thought i'd let you know
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me sony is not so fast...I compared my galaxy s3 to sony xperia z of my frend...the xperia z is to laggy as hell...specialy in gallery

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sandm4n (May 12, 2014)

HTC One X: Screen Flex, Poor Battery, Overheating, WiFi Issues
Also Divorce, Killed my cat and lost my job.


----------



## Planterz (May 12, 2014)

When I switched to T-Mobile I couldn't afford a new phone just yet, so I borrowed a friend's old HTC Sensation 4G for a couple weeks. What a hunk of junk. Yeah, it's 3 years old, but up until very recently this phone was _still available_ from T-M. And apparently HSPA 14.4Mb/s is "4G". Ironically, I got better data speeds from this than I was getting with LTE phone from Verizon. But the interface was laggy, it loved to randomly reboot, which reduced the already pathetic battery life. Plus, it had already been put through the ringer by its owner, and would only charge if I wrapped the USB cord around the phone to put pressure in one direction.


----------



## ReaverV2 (May 20, 2014)

Galaxy Ace-i. Coming from a RAZR then a iphone 4s down to the ace was heartbreaking, slow to the point that flappy bird was easy to get good scores, and my girlfriend spent more time on the phone than me. And the awful storage. 

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArtheLad (May 20, 2014)

Samsung galaxy chat.. I've only used it for 2 days.. at then sold it. lol well price doesn't lies for me I guess.


----------



## mazdamiata210 (May 20, 2014)

My Note 3... Had nothing but issues from day 1. I returned it and exchanged it and restored it countless times and still had problems... Traded it to some fool for a 64 gig iPhone 5s and 200$ worth of accessories and now that's what I'm using.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 20, 2014)

mazdamiata210 said:


> My Note 3... Had nothing but issues from day 1. I returned it and exchanged it and restored it countless times and still had problems... Traded it to some fool for a 64 gig iPhone 5s and 200$ worth of accessories and now that's what I'm using.

Click to collapse



And your now no longer an android or Windows phone user. Congrats. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## mazdamiata210 (May 20, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> And your now no longer an android or Windows phone user. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that some sort of sarcasm? If you see in my signature, I've had my fair share of phones. When trading I planned on selling this iPhone and going back to my Note 2 because I think that was the best phone and still is the best phone on the market right now.


----------



## Mister-H (May 20, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Y..
Bcoz it has worst hardware...
Even Most Samsung hansets have bad hardware and their stock roms are laggy...!!


----------



## Booink (May 20, 2014)

Galaxy Nexus. It isn't that bad, the screen (xhdpi!) was amazing in its time, but the battery life... Prepare to charge twice a day...


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 20, 2014)

mazdamiata210 said:


> Is that some sort of sarcasm? If you see in my signature, I've had my fair share of phones. When trading I planned on selling this iPhone and going back to my Note 2 because I think that was the best phone and still is the best phone on the market right now.

Click to collapse



Haha no. Just stating an opinion 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## nosense10 (May 20, 2014)

Iphone by far, first the center button started to fail, then one minor hit leaved a huge mark in back and then the screen 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbletuck (May 21, 2014)

I had a Motorola Sidekick and it was underpowered from day one. Every update to Android would only slow it down more. The keyboard was fun, but totally not worth it.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## 7eregrine (May 21, 2014)

Torn by this answer. The very first Droid was the worst. But BECAUSE it was First it was also the best.


----------



## XxInvictus (May 22, 2014)

Haha oh god I have the original Galaxy Tab and it may have been amazing at the time but now I would rather have a brick, just as useful but better at knocking people out when you throw it!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Xiron Tablets 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

Dell streak. Great idea...soooo slow.


----------



## thousandecibels (May 22, 2014)

Galaxy Pop, thing was a mess hardware-wise, but survived even the hardest of falls(water spillage, accidental fall) , still have it for tethering and other sh*t.


----------



## Crichton333 (May 23, 2014)

Galaxy Mini, about 2 years ago. The screen was so small and pixelated I couldnt read words on it. Good thing I got it for free from T-Mobile.


----------



## teonagode (May 23, 2014)

the Wildfire S from HTC

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## livein (May 23, 2014)

xperia ray , soft brick and battery pb


----------



## abumy (May 23, 2014)

My Galaxy Y, was in comparison to other devices I have had since, perhaps somewhat lacking. But I learned how to flash roms and other sorts of tinkering with it. And thus, cannot count it as my "worst". 

My blackberry pearl flip was the worst. Regarding Android, I love all the Android phones and tablets that I have so far owned. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mattyboyo (May 24, 2014)

My mums samsung galaxy ace.  So little memory that with facebook installed there isn't enough memory left to update the built in apps like talk to hangouts.


----------



## @non4 (May 24, 2014)

The Sony xperia T is worth a mention. Great out of the box, fast and stable, but soon its weakness shows. The inbuilt battery cannot handle the heat the device produces, random reboots start, eventually the device can barely stay on. Terrible! My xperia sp however (which I hardbricked and am awaiting repair) is excellent!

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tchen100 (May 24, 2014)

Sony wt19 ugly,slow,no cool roms.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abumy (May 25, 2014)

mattyboyo said:


> My mums samsung galaxy ace.  So little memory that with facebook installed there isn't enough memory left to update the built in apps like talk to hangouts.

Click to collapse



With 150mb of storage or something like that Facebook would nowadays probably be the only app that would fit. (if we talking about OG Ace.) 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## houngyai (May 25, 2014)

I once had some Samsung Duo Champ phone with resistive screen like 5-6 years ago. Using a phone with such screen was a little bit uncomfortable, so I gave up on it after a few weeks.


----------



## mattyboyo (May 25, 2014)

abumy said:


> With 150mb of storage or something like that Facebook would nowadays probably be the only app that would fit. (if we talking about OG Ace.)
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Think it's an ace 2 sold by virgin mobile as having thousands of apps available and because this is her first android phone after a blackberry she will get a Windows phone next.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasdutta (May 25, 2014)

Samsung Champ


----------



## Elies06 (May 25, 2014)

galaxy s slow and unstable


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

Elies06 said:


> galaxy s slow and unstable

Click to collapse



One of my friends has got an Xperia Z1 and a Samsung Galaxy S to play with and he has putted CM on it and it runs very smooth so it's the Touchwizz and the overload of bloatware that are giving you a bad experience....
Just try to flash an aosp rom if you have that phone yet...

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## botus92 (May 27, 2014)

*Xperia z mini*

Xperia x mini pro.
It was ok in the start but startet lagging like hell.
The flip function was bad aswell


----------



## Turbojake (May 27, 2014)

botus92 said:


> Xperia x mini pro.
> It was ok in the start but startet lagging like hell.
> The flip function was bad aswell

Click to collapse



HTC Vivid...

Constantly mangled apps.
Constantly drained battery. Was perpetually below 20%
Borked ROM's, ALL THE TIME.
Little dev supprt.
S-OFF was a general pain.

And here I am, still trying to throw a new rom on it, so I can give it to my brother, who has a FAR worse android phone. A russian/chinese knockoff HTC one running Eclair 

Sigh...


----------



## rudrapratap03 (May 27, 2014)

*Galaxy S Duos*

I didn't own this mobile, but my brother does. I must say, this mobile is the only Android phone which I cursed among all the other handsets. Most of the time I used it, it gets hanged and need to remove the battery to restart it again. I bought two mobiles together i.e. Galaxy S Duos and Micromax Canvas HD. And after using them for more than a year, I found the exact reason for Samsung's market slow down. The features of this phone are appropriate as per its cost, but just in order to give a variety Samsung launched this defensive mobile in the market.


----------



## abumy (May 27, 2014)

rudrapratap03 said:


> I didn't own this mobile, but my brother does. I must say, this mobile is the only Android phone which I cursed among all the other handsets. Most of the time I used it, it gets hanged and need to remove the battery to restart it again. I bought two mobiles together i.e. Galaxy S Duos and Micromax Canvas HD. And after using them for more than a year, I found the exact reason for Samsung's market slow down. The features of this phone are appropriate as per its cost, but just in order to give a variety Samsung launched this defensive mobile in the market.

Click to collapse



How is the Micromax? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 27, 2014)

Samsung had a market slow down?? News to me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## krispyfriez (May 27, 2014)

LOL


Not funny. At all.

Sent from my stock, untouched Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 on the xda-developers app


----------



## Slain-Muabdib (May 28, 2014)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy ace low memory and lag


----------



## kamphoz (May 29, 2014)

On one way i would say, the p6 because it has a beautiful screen but battery is to poor to keep screen brightness and there is not a lot of custom roms
Sent from my P6-U06 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## StarFire_MK2 (May 29, 2014)

Samsung Rugby. I actually loved how durable it was--the line of work I'm in requires a tough phone that can handle sliding down a steep slope--but the screen resolution was just too poor. 

I wish Samsung would release a new version of the Rugby, with a better screen and a focus on the telecommunication (ie, phone) aspect at the expense of computing power, and keep the form factor the same as the last Rugby. There is a niche market for such devices for people working in remote areas where you need a phone to work as a phone, rather than as a game machine. I love the new Galaxy's, but they are waaay to fragile, and an awkward size. Slim, wide and tall = easily broken in a fall.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 29, 2014)

StarFire_MK2 said:


> Samsung Rugby. I actually loved how durable it was--the line of work I'm in requires a tough phone that can handle sliding down a steep slope--but the screen resolution was just too poor.
> 
> I wish Samsung would release a new version of the Rugby, with a better screen and a focus on the telecommunication (ie, phone) aspect at the expense of computing power, and keep the form factor the same as the last Rugby. There is a niche market for such devices for people working in remote areas where you need a phone to work as a phone, rather than as a game machine. I love the new Galaxy's, but they are waaay to fragile, and an awkward size. Slim, wide and tall = easily broken in a fall.

Click to collapse



You just have to invest in a worthwhile case for any phone. I've had both Otterbox and life proof. Both good and bad with both cases 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## StarFire_MK2 (May 29, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> You just have to invest in a worthwhile case for any phone. I've had both Otterbox and life proof. Both good and bad with both cases
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cases only help so much for impact resistance though. A phone built for rugged use will outlast a drop sans case that will rattle an average phone with a case. Otterboxes are great for heavy rains though!


----------



## aronn11 (May 29, 2014)

*Worst android device*

Maybe LG phones. The reason is very simple.... No support, late updates...


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 29, 2014)

StarFire_MK2 said:


> Cases only help so much for impact resistance though. A phone built for rugged use will outlast a drop sans case that will rattle an average phone with a case. Otterboxes are great for heavy rains though!

Click to collapse



Yea Otterbox are ok until the outer rubber warps then it becomes useless. I've dropped this phone a few times and I've never worried about it breaking. Directly onto concrete floors mind you 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## StarFire_MK2 (May 29, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yea Otterbox are ok until the outer rubber warps then it becomes useless. I've dropped this phone a few times and I've never worried about it breaking. Directly onto concrete floors mind you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not worried about a  mere 1.5 m drop onto concrete. I need something that will handle my tumbling down a scree slope or ice sheet while inside my pocket. Rugby's were amazing for their ability to handle such abuse (or at least, mine was).


----------



## rudrapratap03 (May 29, 2014)

*Micromax: Satisfactory Mobiles*



abumy said:


> How is the Micromax?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Micromax HD is really an impressive handset. As compared to Samsung S Duos and Micromax Canvas HD, I will suggest to buy Micromax. The features are up to the mark and are good as per the price range. The only think that makes the mobile less handy is the quality. As compared to other renowned mobile manufacturing brands like Nokia, Sony, the quality of Micromax Camera is not as high but is satisfactory. The canvas HD is installed with 8 MP camera which is similar with that of 5 MP of Sony. This is the only difference that I have experienced in this mobile. Else no issue id present from my side .


----------



## abumy (May 29, 2014)

aronn11 said:


> Maybe LG phones. The reason is very simple.... No support, late updates...

Click to collapse



LG phones altogether? No way. 

There is no way that a Samsung Galaxy Star, for example, is better than a G2. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 30, 2014)

I think lg phones have been decent since the optimus g. Maybe even worth mentioning the optimus one was a good budget phone at its time that was on the latest version when it came out.

The g2 seems to be an awesome phone.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NIke619 (May 30, 2014)

Mine would be the first android device I had - the LG Optimus v. That phone took months to figure out how to root.

I now have a G2 and it's the best phone I've ever had. Responsive, great button lay out and the screen is phenomenal. :good:


----------



## itsabhishek19 (May 31, 2014)

any lg phone. 
Reason, no updates and no support.
I hate it...


----------



## tech_yeet (Jun 1, 2014)

Man I swear on every thing that the Samsung Galaxy discover is the worst phone ever!!!!!! this phone would for no reason it would heat up to 135°-140°F!!! How is this possible my moto g dose not get that hot and its a Quad core A7-cortex Snapdragon 400 krait 200 clocked at 1.2ghz  the hottest it has gotten is 113°F after very heavy usege like vice city for 3 hours and then useing the net for a little while the discover is powered by a Snapdragon S1 A5-cortex clocked at 800mhz so not only that it only get hot it was slow to running ICS 4.0.4 it was a pain for 3 mouths crashing so much I had to restart it 6-7 times a day that's how crappy it was and the camera holy **** what a joke a very,very,very bad joke 3 megapixels with 360x160 recording??!?!!!! hahahaha no... Oh yeah and the battery life was crap just like a SGS 4's I'm gald I got the moto g even tho its a cheap phone its very good I can run GTA 3 all maxed settings and run gta vice city 35-45% resolution ,maxed draw, and shadows and max graphics and it has great battery life and with HDR a good camera And its on KitKat 4.4.2!!!


----------



## FaiselW (Jun 1, 2014)

Be happy, atleast your phone doesn't get as hot as a htc one x. Mine hits 55+ degrees easily.

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## toti_ale (Jun 1, 2014)

FaiselW said:


> Be happy, atleast your phone doesn't get as hot as a htc one x. Mine hits 55+ degrees easily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Wow, that's hot :/

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rkcman67 (Jun 1, 2014)

*x2*

the droid x2 was the worst phone i had didn't seem as fast as the droid x and battery didn't last as long


----------



## FaiselW (Jun 2, 2014)

toti_ale said:


> Wow, that's hot :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



According to htc it is completely normal

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## @non4 (Jun 2, 2014)

FaiselW said:


> Be happy, atleast your phone doesn't get as hot as a htc one x. Mine hits 55+ degrees easily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's nothing, LG optimus 4x let the tegra 3 hit 80° before throttling on its original firmware, and the shutdown limit was 120°!! Xperia T also got extremely hot and this actually did a lot of damage if you reduced the thermal limits

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaiselW (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm talking about celsius. You must be talking about fahrenheit. 55℃=131℉

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




@non4 said:


> That's nothing, LG optimus 4x let the tegra 3 hit 80° before throttling on its original firmware, and the shutdown limit was 120°!! Xperia T also got extremely hot and this actually did a lot of damage if you reduced the thermal limits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had a xperia t and it never went past 40℃

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abumy (Jun 3, 2014)

StarFire_MK2 said:


> I'm not worried about a  mere 1.5 m drop onto concrete. I need something that will handle my tumbling down a scree slope or ice sheet while inside my pocket. Rugby's were amazing for their ability to handle such abuse (or at least, mine was).

Click to collapse



What about Samsung's Active iterations of the S4 or S5?

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




tech_yeet said:


> Man I swear on every thing that the Samsung Galaxy discover is the worst phone ever!!!!!! this phone would for no reason it would heat up to 135°-140°F!!! How is this possible my moto g dose not get that hot and its a Quad core A7-cortex Snapdragon 400 krait 200 clocked at 1.2ghz  the hottest it has gotten is 113°F after very heavy usege like vice city for 3 hours and then useing the net for a little while the discover is powered by a Snapdragon S1 A5-cortex clocked at 800mhz so not only that it only get hot it was slow to running ICS 4.0.4 it was a pain for 3 mouths crashing so much I had to restart it 6-7 times a day that's how crappy it was and the camera holy **** what a joke a very,very,very bad joke 3 megapixels with 360x160 recording??!?!!!! hahahaha no... Oh yeah and the battery life was crap just like a SGS 4's I'm gald I got the moto g even tho its a cheap phone its very good I can run GTA 3 all maxed settings and run gta vice city 35-45% resolution ,maxed draw, and shadows and max graphics and it has great battery life and with HDR a good camera And its on KitKat 4.4.2!!!

Click to collapse



I think it has something to do with the chipset as other phones with a similar configuration run very hot. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teamexynos (Jun 4, 2014)

Samsung Captivate


----------



## Eugenus6 (Jun 4, 2014)

Samsung GT-I5500

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## priddyma (Jun 5, 2014)

Motorola droid x2. Audio problems galore and it was a lag fest.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpie24l (Jun 5, 2014)

As android devices I've had motorola cliq, HTC incredible 2, droid x, droid x2, Og droid, droid 2, droid 3, droid 4, droid RAZR, galaxy sII, and my current nexus 5. By far the worst was the cliq for obvious reasons.  But second worse would be the X2. Replaced 4 times due to hardware issues mostly no sound coming from the device at all. And broke the screen two times just pitting it in my pocket. And it was barely worse than the lagtastic slower than mollases needed to be used as firewood RAZR. (End rant)


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Bitt Gamepad to laggy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abumy (Jun 5, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Bitt Gamepad to laggy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What is a Bitt Gamepad? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 5, 2014)

abumy said:


> What is a Bitt Gamepad?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The only similar thing I can find is the BiTT gametablet 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

Samsung galaxy nexus 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpiopantera (Jun 6, 2014)

Everyone who has said a Galaxy Nexus has not explained why...as the OP states. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lemonsforlemonade (Jun 6, 2014)

The worst for me was my Droid X. Issues where the sdcard would fail for no apparent reason (or at least the phone would say it would fail), always seemed slow, and worse a black/blue mark appeared on the screen so that I couldn't see a portion of it. That said, for what it was, it wasn't half bad. Just the worst for me. I still abused the heck out of it though and when I needed it as a back up phone about two months ago I plugged it in and it turned right on, no problems after probably two years of being off. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsoolee (Jun 6, 2014)

HTC DNA for me... The SIM card issue haunted me from day 1 until the day I trashed the thing.


----------



## tokenpoke (Jun 6, 2014)

Changing my vote to the fort Knox of tablets.... The Kindle Fire Hdx.

Not only is it hopelessly locked down but fire os is so crippled and the available apps so horrible that I actually went back to my gtab 2.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 7, 2014)

tokenpoke said:


> Changing my vote to the fort Knox of tablets.... The Kindle Fire Hdx.
> 
> Not only is it hopelessly locked down but fire os is so crippled and the available apps so horrible that I actually went back to my gtab 2.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My daughter has the first generation fire hd, it suits her for what it does

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokenpoke (Jun 7, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> My daughter has the first generation fire hd, it suits her for what it does
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its essentially the chromebook of tablets...

You'll never guess what I'm installing a real os on BTW.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 7, 2014)

tokenpoke said:


> Its essentially the chromebook of tablets...
> 
> You'll never guess what I'm installing a real os on BTW.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That I don't know.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokenpoke (Jun 7, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> That I don't know....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Chrome book 3.
Chrome os is as much of a joke as fireOs so I'm getting Ubuntu on it to make it actually useful.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 7, 2014)

tokenpoke said:


> Chrome book 3.
> Chrome os is as much of a joke as fireOs so I'm getting Ubuntu on it to make it actually useful.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FireOS is quite complicated to look through. I do love Ubuntu or any Linux OS really 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haemon (Jun 11, 2014)

Motorola Backflip, hands down, bar none, took the cake and ran with it and then ate it bad.  Android 1.5 and then 1.6 on it.  The device just straight up was a pile of crap quality wise and stability.  The phone constantly reboot due to what was supposed to have been a weak contact with the battery (according to reports), so people would cut out credit cards and put it under the back cover to make it fit tighter and put more pressure on it.  The screen on them were the worst quality possible, 3.1" screen.  They added a finger tracker on the back that was a decent enough idea that never really got used, so I disabled it.  The keyboard faced out which wasn't really problem until on some of the phones the top layered peeled back.  Was a physical keyboard that flipped backwards (hence backflip) which I actually really loved and still would like to see someone do this right.

It was my first android phone, got 2 of them for $99 at AT&T, some family members followed suit and in the end my mom ended up with a bag of 4-5 of them for spare parts for her one that actually to this day would work if she hadn't replaced it a few months ago with an Atrix 2 which was a hand me down from another family member.

It was an early attempt for Motorola so, ehhh whatever.  Loved the form factor though.


----------



## JamesAutumn (Jun 11, 2014)

Worst phone i ever had was my ally. Always burning my hand or in my pocket and switching on it's light many many times thus draining the battery. Plus the time it took to get a Froyo update!. Glad i left that phone in the past. I got it when it was new and i knew it was a crap product.


----------



## Fe014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sola

stupid ram management


----------



## donniemceduns (Jun 11, 2014)

scorpiopantera said:


> Everyone who has said a Galaxy Nexus has not explained why...as the OP states.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Simply because the Device really sucks!!. it works like a toy phone.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 11, 2014)

A lot of people liked and or still like it for something that sucks that bad? I never used one but never heard much bad about it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mlin (Jun 11, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> A lot of people liked and or still like it for something that sucks that bad? I never used one but never heard much bad about it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think the Gnex was a fine device, my biggest complaint was the horrendous battery life and mediocre camera.

Samsung Moment was probably the worst IMO. Terrible radios, glitchy software, poor battery life, need I say more.


----------



## banjara (Jun 11, 2014)

*Micromax canvas 2 A110*

1. Touch panel is not very good. 
2. Laggy
3. Low ram and the OS comes with it doesn't leave much space for a lot of apps. Customized roms were another set of troubles as none of them were stable.  I heard the radio was never released by the manufacturer. 
4. Goes crazy and unresponsive while being on charge. 
5. Recently it has gone into a ghost mode where it operates itself and doesn't need any user :laugh:. Made me realize that it's time to let it go.


----------



## kcrims (Jun 12, 2014)

judeReview01 said:


> never had such bad experienced though HTC status's screen is very light it got cracked once I dropped it

Click to collapse



totally agree


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s duos... 
Are you asking me why?? 
It is most laggy phone I have ever used... Worst phone ever.. 

Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PervyPrincess (Jun 14, 2014)

Samsung transform.. Because it lags so bad and you can hardly install anything or it will run even worse.  Sadly my iPod 4g ran way way better 

Sent from a Wicked S3 running Wicked-X


----------



## miltosmic (Jun 14, 2014)

*Alcatel Onetouch 890D*

The worst "smartphone" everrrr!!! I bought it for 80 Euros in 2011 and this thing was just not worth even 10.....
Ok Battery Life, but really slow and laggy! you were browsing the settings and it would lag all the time...
At least it was reliable, i didnt have any problems with calls.
now i have the Sony Xperia Go, and i regret that decision....
the alcatel broke up, and i had to make a fast decision...
i wanted to get the xperia E, but in my local electronics store they didnt have it in black,so i got the X-Go(the 5mp camera was a plus also)...especially with the jellybean update its not stable at all,but its an ok phone definitely an upgrade from my old one!


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 16, 2014)

mine was samsung galaxy star


----------



## Exod1us (Jun 16, 2014)

Google phone because it's cheap and very good hardware


----------



## abumy (Jun 16, 2014)

Exod1us said:


> Google phone because it's cheap and very good hardware

Click to collapse



Seems like that would make a phone the best someone has had.

What would your best be? Expensive with poor hardware?

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Exod1us (Jun 16, 2014)

abumy said:


> Seems like that would make a phone the best someone has had.
> 
> What would your best be? Expensive with poor hardware?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Nop Nexus was perfect


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 16, 2014)

Alcatel OT995

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## huynhtran38 (Jun 16, 2014)

with his left, the galaxy y previously, but now is the galaxy ACE2. so low or so lag. terrible!


----------



## Alienns (Jun 16, 2014)

Alcatel OneTouch 

Even keyboard does not work as should. Phone is sooo slow, no space etc. For 2013-2014 year phone is Sooooo bad. I don`t know who give permission to release that crap in public. If you ask me, they should be punished hard for releasing that phone to public. And Samsung also have some crap phones.


----------



## Jishnu Sur™ (Jun 17, 2014)

I have this Ultra Bad BSNL pentatab. 

Specs are something close :
1. 256mb Ram
2. 7 inch 360P display or 240P.
3. Android froyo
4. .3 Mp front camera.

Now what works? 
Everything.

What doesnt?
Everything. The screen is resistive, the power button is like moving a car with 1 finger! Only works when Your finger turns white while pressing! When the battery is down it passes out completely, or i mean factory reset all the time. Bo mention of it anywhere on the internet. Mp3 music cannot be played, says not supported.. 
Anything else? Lol.. 

Best devices I have owned are the LG one's!      Own LG devices from 2000 and haved owned 90% of the current flagships, not a single issue in one. And people who say bad support, please check that anything with a 2012 release date has 4.4 Official kitkat with minimal/no bugs. 
Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kuplex (Jun 17, 2014)

LG Optimus S. It wasn't a bad phone, especially after it got 4.0+ ports, but the worst Android I've owned.


----------



## gebana (Jun 17, 2014)

htc hero g2, my first android phone. slow like a snail.


----------



## Liskrig (Jun 17, 2014)

Motorola Xoom. 

Everyone raved about this tablet, but I couldn't get over the horrible screen. The tracers it left when doing simple tasks made it unusable for me. Rooted it to some Kang version, then my recovery decided to stop reading the SD card and I gave up on it. Still have the thing too... weighs a ton.


----------



## msavic6 (Jun 18, 2014)

Liskrig said:


> Motorola Xoom.
> 
> Everyone raved about this tablet, but I couldn't get over the horrible screen. The tracers it left when doing simple tasks made it unusable for me. Rooted it to some Kang version, then my recovery decided to stop reading the SD card and I gave up on it. Still have the thing too... weighs a ton.

Click to collapse



I love my Xoom and still use it to this day. It's showing it's age but it is built like a tank and battery life is still great. I don't think any android tablet has matched the Xoom in sheer build quality or functionality to this date.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## superdude.xi (Jun 19, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S Duos 
Too Slow 
:laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




gebana said:


> htc hero g2, my first android phone. slow like a snail.

Click to collapse



Like A Snail:laugh:

Aww..Thats Snail Is Fast :laugh:


----------



## khalid0099 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine worst device was nokia asha 501 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jun 19, 2014)

The worst android I ever owned was Marvin. Brain the size of a planet, yet terminally depressed from having to perform menial tasks. Always complained about the pain in his diodes down his left side. And don't talk to him about life.


----------



## cmoG530 (Jun 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The worst android I ever owned was Marvin. Brain the size of a planet, yet terminally depressed from having to perform menial tasks. Always complained about the pain in his diodes down his left side. And don't talk to him about life.

Click to collapse



You do notice that the title says "Android Device" right??? XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ktlable (Jun 20, 2014)

My first Android handset was the HTC One X Intl. I hated how hot the device would get after 3-5 minutes of continuous use. It would actually hurt my hands, it was that hot. I sold it after two months. Sadly because of this first experience, it's going to take a lot for me to even consider another HTC device.


----------



## Sertico (Jun 25, 2014)

Sony Xperia E

Simply sux

Toó sloooooooowwwww

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## md1008 (Jun 25, 2014)

donniemceduns said:


> Simply because the Device really sucks!!. it works like a toy phone.

Click to collapse



I disagree only complaint was the abysmal battery but it was removable so you could either swap out OEM batteries or put an extended battery. Definitely showing it's age after 3+ years

If the gnex is your worst android you really don't know what a crap experience on an android is lol .

Samsung Intercept, Samsung Dart, Huawei ideos, zte concord, Motorola cliq(xt) moto back flip...all crap phones not even good for the time

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## stackdaddy (Jun 25, 2014)

md1008 said:


> I disagree only complaint was the abysmal battery but it was removable so you could either swap out OEM batteries or put an extended battery. Definitely showing it's age after 3+ years
> 
> If the gnex is your worst android you really don't know what a crap experience on an android is lol .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya the Gnex is one of the best phones I have ever owned and battery was great for me although everyone's is slightly different.

Wouldn't all Chinese tablets make the list if not top it completely?


----------



## showstopper1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Micromax a110 because its a mediatek chip set mobile I hate it because mediatek doesn't even care about gpl


----------



## dadimyk (Jun 26, 2014)

*Still Love Sony though*

Experia Neo-L really sucks...
:crying:


----------



## Adge40 (Jun 26, 2014)

Galaxy ace,it had the memory of a fish 

Sent from my E380 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chowland1967 (Jun 27, 2014)

the first straightalk phone I got, LG Optimus. slow as heck, no memory for apps. small. I'm spoiled by my galaxy now


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995


----------



## Halogoop (Jun 27, 2014)

There is no such thing as the worst android device as they are unique in their own way

this said, my Galaxy 551 was really temperamental and testing my patience

this is a very slow and laggy phone, with only 150mb of internal storage

and about 200 mb of RAM. As I experimented more with it I realized it could not update 

from the stock Froyo OS. So I decided to root and flash a custom ROM

I currently have CM 11  KitKat running on my Samsung Galaxy 551 (2011) now

it is running really smoothly and I am glad to have it as it gave me a new learning

experience.


----------



## qaz2453 (Jun 27, 2014)

Motorola milestone , loved the phone but couldn't unlock the damn boot loader!!! Stupid Motorola


----------



## SuperC2 (Jun 28, 2014)

*phone*

I had an lg phone. The screen broke after one week  after I dropped it from my pocket on a carpeted floor. I was so pissed back then haha.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995


----------



## gtallmadge (Jun 28, 2014)

*Viewsonic G Tablet*

My most disappointing experience was the Viewsonic G Tablet.
Lack of OS updates and terrible support from Viewsonic made it for me the worst device.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 28, 2014)

The evo 4g on sprint that thing was garbage slow

Sent from my HTC6525LVW


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 28, 2014)

kameleongt said:


> The evo 4g on sprint that thing was garbage slow
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW

Click to collapse



I've been reading posts from this thread ever so often, and I think that all of these complaints of "slow phones" aren't a fair argument. 

As a former Evo 4G owner, I would say that the device is slow....compared to the dual core phones that came after it.  But that's comparing apples and oranges.  Of course it's garbage slow today (which I still disagree with that statement, because it handles its own software smoothly), but it was a fast phone for its time.  There was a time when the OG Evo was one of the fastest phones around (albeit for about 3-4 months), then something faster came out.  As the newer apps and launchers began coming out, and the older apps began to update, of course my Evo started to show its age...but that's expected. 

By my perspective, a bad experience on Android is a phone that cannot run its stock software properly and smoothly.  Constant dropped calls, laggy from the second boot (I don't count the first, as it had the most work to do), and equipped with the infamous "auto-brick" feature.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 28, 2014)

AarSyl said:


> I've been reading posts from this thread ever so often, and I think that all of these complaints of "slow phones" aren't a fair argument.
> 
> As a former Evo 4G owner, I would say that the device is slow....compared to the dual core phones that came after it.  But that's comparing apples and oranges.  Of course it's garbage slow today (which I still disagree with that statement, because it handles its own software smoothly), but it was a fast phone for its time.  There was a time when the OG Evo was one of the fastest phones around (albeit for about 3-4 months), then something faster came out.  As the newer apps and launchers began coming out, and the older apps began to update, of course my Evo started to show its age...but that's expected.
> 
> By my perspective, a bad experience on Android is a phone that cannot run its stock software properly and smoothly.  Constant dropped calls, laggy from the second boot (I don't count the first, as it had the most work to do), and equipped with the infamous "auto-brick" feature.

Click to collapse



A bunch of great points. I've only had two Android phones and currently one tablet. I in fact had the first 4G phone the thunderbolt and while now it shows its age it was top of the line at one point 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## AarSyl (Jun 28, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> A bunch of great points. I've only had two Android phones and currently one tablet. I in fact had the first 4G phone the thunderbolt and while now it shows its age it was top of the line at one point
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My girlfriend's first Android phone was the LG Optimus.  It was never a top of the line phone, but it was a solid little phone that got the job done.  I loved going over to her place so that I could check out her phone.  

Then I got my Evo, and it showed how slow her Optimus was in comparison.  (We were married before I got the Evo, so I had a lot of time to experiment with the Optimus before the comparison.) 

For that matter, but many people have complained about the OG Evo at all.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Bitt Game Pad


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 28, 2014)

AarSyl said:


> I've been reading posts from this thread ever so often, and I think that all of these complaints of "slow phones" aren't a fair argument.
> 
> As a former Evo 4G owner, I would say that the device is slow....compared to the dual core phones that came after it.  But that's comparing apples and oranges.  Of course it's garbage slow today (which I still disagree with that statement, because it handles its own software smoothly), but it was a fast phone for its time.  There was a time when the OG Evo was one of the fastest phones around (albeit for about 3-4 months), then something faster came out.  As the newer apps and launchers began coming out, and the older apps began to update, of course my Evo started to show its age...but that's expected.
> 
> By my perspective, a bad experience on Android is a phone that cannot run its stock software properly and smoothly.  Constant dropped calls, laggy from the second boot (I don't count the first, as it had the most work to do), and equipped with the infamous "auto-brick" feature.

Click to collapse



Everything you said in the last paragraph are issues I had with the evo 4g maybe it was that particular one but it was the worst phone I ever dealt with. That's my personal experience with the eco 4g of course.  I've gone through many phones sometimes picked up a second of the same phone to give it another try.  I've even tried all the iPhone never liked them but gave each new model a try as they came out.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995


----------



## bretto13 (Jun 28, 2014)

OG Droid. It got a bit better after some updates to Android, but it was pretty crappy to use for a long time. Android phones have come a long way.


----------



## Murshad007 (Jun 29, 2014)

HTC desire C..  Too slow processor... 

Sent from my LG-F180L Stock Kitkat 4.4.2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Polaroid PRO 4006


----------



## Josh.5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sony Xperia Play - 400 MB of internal memory! Limited the number of apps you could install even when installing to an external SD. Worst phone buy ever!


----------



## adeelraj (Jun 30, 2014)

Murshad007 said:


> HTC desire C..  Too slow processor...
> 
> Sent from my LG-F180L Stock Kitkat 4.4.2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



تے اینے پیسیانچ اینا ای لبے گا

Sent from my IM-A850K using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Murshad007 (Jun 30, 2014)

adeelraj said:


> تے اینے پیسیانچ اینا ای لبے گا
> 
> Sent from my IM-A850K using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



کنے پیسیاں وچ ؟ 

Sent from my LG-F180L Stock Kitkat 4.4.2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

LG L5

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## theseabass (Jun 30, 2014)

Motorola Citrus. Nuff said.


----------



## asheehanjr (Jul 1, 2014)

Samsung focus 2!!! That made me HATE android at the time. Got a iPhone 3gs for while.


----------



## EdgarAllanPro (Jul 1, 2014)

LG vu, the touch screen had this tacky film on it that would literally lift off the glass with every press.


----------



## axljohn (Jul 1, 2014)

MTK and Samsung are usually the things I avoid when buying a phone.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Bitt Game Pad

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Galaxy percendent , that thing LAGGED!!!!. couldnt even play angry birds when it was popular

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jordan_River (Jul 2, 2014)

Mine is also the HTC Hero. When I read the title to this thread I immediately knew my answer. And I was pleased to see that it is the same for the author of this thread. How did we ever use such a small screen? I thought it was the coolest thing at the time though. 

Obligatory signature


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

LG L3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Saturen (Jul 2, 2014)

I never liked my Galaxy Nexus. For the first phone that ran ice cream sandwich it was slow and lagged alot.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

Saturen said:


> I never liked my Galaxy Nexus. For the first phone that ran ice cream sandwich it was slow and lagged alot.

Click to collapse



Yeah but that's just because ICS sucks.
The Nexus 4 , 5 ,7 , 10 are either good phones and tablets no problems with and if there are some problems then they are easy to fix.
Easily to root either and they are popular by developers .
That means that there are always recently created/updated roms in your zone

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2014)

*CMF*

Cherry Mobile Flare. A local brand of mobile phone and tablet in the Philippines.


----------



## obtuce (Jul 3, 2014)

My worst droid was the HTC sensation. Not because it was a bad phone but because i bricked it and was not able to get it running again lol..


----------



## DrPopper (Jul 4, 2014)

Droid bionic. That thing just had so many issues. Never worked right ever! Maybe it was just mine but it was a POS!

Sent from my LG-VS980


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995


----------



## scorpiopantera (Jul 4, 2014)

theseabass said:


> Motorola Citrus. Nuff said.

Click to collapse



A co worker had that phone a couple of years ago. It was so damn small. That's the only thing I remember about it.

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------

I have owned an HTC Inspire 4G, Galaxy S3, HTC One X, and a Nexus 4. I consider myself a smart consumer when it comes to buying phones.

Out of all of them, I couldn't give one of them the worst category. But the Inspire 4G now is definitely my least favorite, because of its specs to today's standards.


----------



## Gilgafish (Jul 4, 2014)

Moto Droid X. Camera is as sweet but lagged like crazy.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Bitt gamepad

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## drummerdude152002 (Jul 4, 2014)

huawei st phone


----------



## Anggrian (Jul 4, 2014)

Asus Padfone 2.

Terrible build, the bezel of the phone is divided by 2 parts, 1 solid metal and another is plastic whose color would fade into black in 2 months of normal usage.

Terrible software, released in 2012, the development pretty much stopped to 4.1 the beginning of 2013. I began to think they were too busy releasing handful of other padfones (notice there are so many version of padfones nowadays). Not to mention there are no custom ROMs made for padfones (I suspect because they weren't released in US).

Terrible customer service, used it for half a year and sent it back to service center twice for the same main board problem (so they say).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## LooieENG (Jul 5, 2014)

LG Optimus G3, but that was cheap on PAYG

The worst contract phone I've ever had was the Desire Z


----------



## Shubox (Jul 5, 2014)

Has to be the thunderbolt Verizon's "flagship" 4g phone and their pathetic support and updates dwindled only a few months after release.  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 5, 2014)

Shubox said:


> Has to be the thunderbolt Verizon's "flagship" 4g phone and their pathetic support and updates dwindled only a few months after release.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Had the same phone as my first Android device. Thing still runs today even though I don't use it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sharpie24l (Jul 5, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Had the same phone as my first Android device. Thing still runs today even though I don't use it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell put it to in a museum a thunderbolt that still.....well worked at all! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shubox (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol ya my thunderbolt "works" too in between reboots and force closes lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 6, 2014)

Sharpie24l said:


> Hell put it to in a museum a thunderbolt that still.....well worked at all!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse











Shubox said:


> Lol ya my thunderbolt "works" too in between reboots and force closes lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Mine still works quite well in fact. Didn't ever have reboot or force close issues with mine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Jul 6, 2014)

LG gt540 because have too small screen and this s**t touch 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## twotonekarma (Jul 6, 2014)

HTC Thunderbolt... super excited until I actually got it.. what a joke of a phone


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## whodoc (Jul 7, 2014)

acer z120, by far.
man, that phone is awful. bad software, bad-ish performance and sometimes the touchscreen starts to go crazy for no reason whatsoever. you have to lock it and wipe, and then MAYBE it will work.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

Bitt Game-Pad

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## simple_fear85 (Jul 8, 2014)

S4 is the worst I ever owned. Was locked and nothing I can do to modding.


----------



## s8freak (Jul 8, 2014)

simple_fear85 said:


> S4 is the worst I ever owned. Was locked and nothing I can do to modding.

Click to collapse



My S4 was great I had no problem modding at all using the loki exploit and for those with the patched bootloader SafeStrap worked fantastic. 


"And on that bombshell...It's time to end the show!"
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T 900A


----------



## deadnc34 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nexus S..as I lost it in the first day I had it  

What a bad luck


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## mikey_rs (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't really aford myself to buy something that I don't know so when its time to spend some money on phone I just spend few hours reading reviews. And after I did read, I bought Samsung S4 that actually can't be rooted - so far. Just my luck...


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 8, 2014)

mikey_rs said:


> Can't really aford myself to buy something that I don't know so when its time to spend some money on phone I just spend few hours reading reviews. And after I did read, I bought Samsung S4 that actually can't be rooted - so far. Just my luck...

Click to collapse



Hmmm can't be rooted? Towelroot has worked on most devices 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## King_Rat (Jul 9, 2014)

Moto Defy... 

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## zr239 (Jul 9, 2014)

Samsung gravity smart. Bad battery, very slow.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

Bitt gamepad

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX ROM .


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX


----------



## pcsperson (Jul 10, 2014)

HTC Evo 

Sent from my Note 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Alcatel OT 995

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## Davidc19 (Jul 10, 2014)

toshiba thrive. 
big heavy ugly slow


----------



## Rexus1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Samsung galaxy gio

too low internal memory :S i can only install about 5 apps

and slow processor only 768 mhz & single-core


----------



## gaurav.swain (Jul 10, 2014)

The worst phone I've ever had was a Galaxy Y, my first smartphone. 

Sent from a Washing Machine.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Bitt Game Pad


----------



## vnvman (Jul 11, 2014)

Rexus1 said:


> Samsung galaxy gio
> 
> too low internal memory :S i can only install about 5 apps
> 
> and slow processor only 768 mhz & single-core

Click to collapse



Same here LOL. I was forced to use that piece of garbage while my 920 was getting repaired. Tough time. That thing sucked hard, even with a CM port it was still slow as fuu, damn piece of garbage. Speaker was crazy loud for such a tiny gimmicky phone tho.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Bitt GamePad


----------



## scorpiopantera (Jul 12, 2014)

I've never heard of most of the phones that were listed here. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 12, 2014)

scorpiopantera said:


> I've never heard of most of the phones that were listed here. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Same here. A good portion are also international models 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpiopantera (Jul 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Same here. A good portion are also international models
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I figured. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WakedPaul (Jul 13, 2014)

The phone I'm using now;  Samsung galaxy discover (SGH-S730M)

Slow, Bluetooth keeps having random disconnections, low RAM, low internal storage, crappy screen with bad view angles etc...


----------



## hughxdadev (Jul 13, 2014)

*HTC*

Hopeless design


----------



## cyberzone5 (Jul 13, 2014)

It would be any Chinese android device for me. I had one from Everbuying, Iphone 5C clone. 256 Ram and fake jellybean. WTF!


----------



## hughxdadev (Jul 13, 2014)

Those clones can be useless alright cyberzon5. India are no better. Some of them can be good. Make sure you know what you're buying


----------



## Frantiic87a (Jul 14, 2014)

Worst one I had must've been my HTC incredible S just because of the form factor and the fact that i HATE the sense UI. All around a crappy phone.


----------



## Ritvars (Jul 14, 2014)

Definitely, it was Siemens a35.


----------



## roozxx (Jul 15, 2014)

HTC Sensation... it was heating up and what was worst - it caught up some dirt under the screen (most likely small cotton pieces from my pockets) 

Although it wasn't so bad AND! It was still alive after falling to my bathtub full of water  

But the screen was a huge dissapointment to me as I always like to have my screen clean and tidy


----------



## Anstar1992 (Jul 15, 2014)

A lenovo device I bought from my friend. It was awful.


----------



## crisis_trustee (Jul 15, 2014)

Oldest Nokia


----------



## Cyber. (Jul 18, 2014)

Lg L5

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chrisinsocalif (Jul 18, 2014)

Samsung galaxy prevail with it's meager 512 MB's of storage.


----------



## jmwend (Jul 18, 2014)

Motorola droid RAZR, because right after I wasted my upgrade on it the MAXX came out. The regular RAZR has the worst battery life I've ever experienced. Only flashing ROMs helped me get through those 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 18, 2014)

jmwend said:


> Motorola droid RAZR, because right after I wasted my upgrade on it the MAXX came out. The regular RAZR has the worst battery life I've ever experienced. Only flashing ROMs helped me get through those 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No way man the thunderbolt had a worse battery life. I had to get the extended battery when I bought the phone just to get more than 4 hours of life 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlmancuso (Jul 19, 2014)

Worst battery was evo 3d. A reboot took 10+% per cycle and full discharge with no reboot lasted 6 hrs with little use. Development sucks when your aways waiting on a charge.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jmwend (Jul 19, 2014)

Especially as the apps start updating and requiring more ram to run and ur device becomes obsolete. U need a slim ROM to keep her going


----------



## ssol (Jul 19, 2014)

my first android phone samsung gt i5500 it was so slow ahah


----------



## s8freak (Jul 19, 2014)

HTC Inspire just heavy and a battery hog but far better than the iPhone 3 I traded it for??

"No soup for you!Come back one year!!" 
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T G900A


----------



## Sieber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Galaxy S2 4g epic. Cheap, kept breaking, batteries needed to be replaced constantly etc...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jacksonz91 (Jul 22, 2014)

my 1st worst android device was samsung galaxy mini. horrible battery life


----------



## klutchmonkey (Jul 22, 2014)

The huawei ideos hands down ****tiest piece of android hardware i have owned. constant crashing and terrible specs.

then again, i won it in a competition ......

crappy prize lol


----------



## mustafa505 (Jul 22, 2014)

*For me..*

For me its Galaxy Trend s7392.. It is stuck on 4.1.2 forever, lags frequently, not so good specs


----------



## ShernDog (Jul 23, 2014)

Sony Ericsson xperia play. Horrible CPU horrible internal storage, 
Like I can't even fit stock apps on there let alone games (which take up internal as well as SD card space). Most headphones aren't compatible with it (no not just voice and mic, I mean actual hearing music out of them) tons of bloatware slow even when no apps are installed, rooting is hard or impossible on most versions, or they have unlockable bootloaders. Ya just horrible phone. Gimmicky and low specs for a "gaming phone", I think it only had a single core processor.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running Android L (>^n^)>


----------



## boniis (Jul 23, 2014)

*Hmm*

Never really been super disappointed with any android phone. But the one iv'e been least happy with must be xperia mini. I was just to small, and had bad resolution. I could not find any app or game that worked good wit that phone.


----------



## kdog1202 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine I suppose would be the HTC g1 just because it was old so the specs were well not well. But it ran gingerbread pretty well lol


----------



## AA1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

I had xperia u before, but to be honest, it was wonderful in it's price.

Sorry for my poor English


----------



## tacotester1 (Jul 23, 2014)

the pixi...
worst
baby phone


----------



## abedhallak (Jul 24, 2014)

nokia x


----------



## singh_aman (Jul 24, 2014)

xperia mini pro 

worst phone ever i had 

now i got galaxy s4 i9500 awesome phone


----------



## David T 19 (Jul 24, 2014)

I've only ever had 3 Android phones 

Galaxy S2, Galaxy S4 Mini and the Sony Xperia Z2

Now the S2 was amazing except for the fact it exploded
the S4 was amazing however I got it a few months before I was offered an upgrade to the Z2

The Z2 is by far the best
the Galaxy S2 was a great phone but exploding and the battery problems ruined it. 

I'd have to say 

Z2 > S4 Mini > S2


----------



## teonagode (Jul 24, 2014)

David T 19 said:


> I've only ever had 3 Android phones
> 
> Galaxy S2, Galaxy S4 Mini and the Sony Xperia Z2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Android history:
Htc Wildfire S < Htc One X < Nexus 5 

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## Planterz (Jul 24, 2014)

abedhallak said:


> nokia x

Click to collapse



I guess that qualifies, if only barely.


----------



## djwell (Jul 25, 2014)

Boost ZTE! It was the first phone that got me into rooting and tweaking!


----------



## pitface (Jul 25, 2014)

Samsung Gio, was a pain to get the damn thing working


----------



## telemetric (Jul 25, 2014)

Sony Xperia Go, overpriced and flashing custom roms is a mess


----------



## brian0305 (Jul 25, 2014)

i think Oppo


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 26, 2014)

My first Smartphone: Samsung Galaxy Ace. I could only install 3 apps and performance was bad. If I would have known about rooting and flashing earlier, maybe I would have it in mind less negative (sorry for my bad english)

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ekaj98x (Jul 26, 2014)

the Xperia x10i barely lasted a year, it was laggy and couldn't hold charge for longer than about 6 hours -_-


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 26, 2014)

klutchmonkey said:


> The huawei ideos hands down ****tiest piece of android hardware i have owned. constant crashing and terrible specs.
> 
> then again, i won it in a competition ......
> 
> crappy prize lol

Click to collapse



Trust me, Huawei Sonic is the worst android phone ever made. It's laggous, it has horrible display, horrible battery life, cheap plastic, ridiculous CPU and GPU. I had them both, so i can say for sure that Ideos beats it! At least it has hardware d-pad, which helps you in scrolling up and down. 




Mezzo19 said:


> My first Smartphone: Samsung Galaxy Ace. I could only install 3 apps and performance was bad. If I would have known about rooting and flashing earlier, maybe I would have it in mind less negative (sorry for my bad english)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope. My friend had it for about 9months. We flash roms over roms. There was no way. Some devices are impossible to fix. 

Anyway, at least for me, the worst device i've ever had was Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0... Laggy, horrible display (with ugly vertical lines), without any kind of internal memory. I tried everything on it, Stock based roms, CM11, AOSPA, Xperiance rom, Slimkat. Anything. Again, anything fixed it. It's a disaster. Luckly i did not bought it, samsung gave it to me for free (i bought an S3, another horrible device).. 
Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 26, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Trust me, Huawei Sonic is the worst android phone ever made. It's laggous, it has horrible display, horrible battery life, cheap plastic, ridiculous CPU and GPU. I had them both, so i can say for sure that Ideos beats it! At least it has hardware d-pad, which helps you in scrolling up and down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, then it is a really bad phone. I'm glad to see it never again. 


Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Eliminator79 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sony Xperia J
-Lags on both stock and custom ROMs
-Stuck on 4.1.2 Even Sony didn't add to the 4.1.2 New honami apps to it, On the other side devices like Xperia go just they recived the 4.1.2 Update they recived
*New apps (SystemUi,Home,Phonebook,,,etc)
*New wallpapers
*New Themes
-Bad Storage
-That fu**** VGA recording camera -_-

Sent from my ST26i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ruudfood (Jul 26, 2014)

Dell Streak.  Nice idea, poorly implemented and terribly supported by Dell (and the community)


----------



## Yousuf_Doodle (Jul 27, 2014)

Galaxy SHW-M110S (Korean of Galaxy S) It doesn't have CM and it has cheap looking antenna + very slow ram.


----------



## exynoss (Jul 27, 2014)

galaxy y


----------



## Ltdrev (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried Amazon phone this weekend I was supposed to buy it and let just say I'd never pay 2 cent for that pos!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 29, 2014)

Ltdrev said:


> Tried Amazon phone this weekend I was supposed to buy it and let just say I'd never pay 2 cent for that pos!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That bad eh? Well you know Amazon and there forked versions of Android 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Planterz (Jul 29, 2014)

Ltdrev said:


> Tried Amazon phone this weekend I was supposed to buy it and let just say I'd never pay 2 cent for that pos!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





ShapesBlue said:


> That bad eh? Well you know Amazon and there forked versions of Android
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've read a few reviews from big-traffic sites, and none are particularly glowing. They all say the Dynamic Perspective thing is cool, but gimmicky, and doesn't really add anything. Plus some get people nauseous from it. You can turn it off though.

Firefly is the only thing I'd be interested in. I've always liked Amazon's app, because you can go to Best Buy or Wal*Mart or wherever, scan something's barcode, and see if it'd be better to buy it there, or off Amazon. Firefly supposedly can take a pic of any product and find it for you. Obviously, I'd rather see this in a stand-alone app, rather than only on their one phone. How long before Firefly gets ported to other devices.

The camera seems to be mediocre, the 720p screen, while honest is really "good enough" for most people, is a turn-off considering 1080p is the norm, the battery is a bit small (and not replaceable) .

The 3 biggest problems though are the AT&T exclusivity (although it has support for no less than 9 LTE bands), the initial price, and the lack of the Google Play Store.

The AT&T exclusivity alone could kill this phone. It worked for AT&T (Cingular) for the iPhone, because at that time, the iPhone was the Greatest Thing Ever, and it brought millions of people to AT&T. This phone is not the Greatest Thing Ever. It won't cause people to flock over (or back) with AT&T. Of course, it's possible that you could buy one, unlock it (especially if Obama does something right for once), and use it on other networks and in other countries, but in N. America, people will balk at the off-contract price, since they're so used to subsidized prices or payment plans.

Even the on-contract price is silly. Obviously, this phone isn't a cheapo, with all its cameras and SD800, but you can get an iPhone or Android flagship for as much or less. Who are the expecting to buy this phone? It ain't Android or iPhone owners. Maybe Windows Phone owners, since the app selection can't be any worse (can it?). People that already own Kindle devices would be whom I'd think Amazon would expect to buy this phone. But if one already owns a Kindle Fire, they most likely bought it because of the price, not the content. And I guarantee you that everyone that owns a Kindle Fire already owns an Android phone or iPhone. And owning one of those, they know the limited app selection from Amazon on their tablets compared to their Android or iOS devices, and are unlikely to want that limitation on their phone. A tablet is typically owned for entertainment, and as such isn't always carried around. One can forgive the lack of apps with a Kindle Fire (especially considering the price), but people are going to be unwilling to forgive that on their smartphone, and for so many people, a smartphone has become an integral part of their daily life, and few are going to trade that for a phone with limited apps and the functionality they're used to from Android and iOS.

The lack of Google Play Store I only mentioned because, technically speaking, this is an Android device. But really, as I touched upon, it's about the limited ecosystem of Amazon, and the comparison could equally apply to iOS. Android fans won't want this phone because it's so limited when it comes to the customizability inherent in every Android. iOS fans won't want this phone because of the lack of games/apps. The catch-22 of Windows Phone is a prime example of this. Too many people don't want to use Windows Phone because of lack of apps/games, and the developers of said app/games don't want to develop for WP because they're so few users and the money just isn't there. Amazon probably won't see quite as much isolation as WP, considering that it's using Android, and theoretically the only issue is availability, not compatibility, but it will still mean a comparatively limited ecosystem, which'll in turn mean a comparatively limited amount of apps/games that are available.

I might sound like a WP hater, but I'm really not. I don't like the platform, but that doesn't mean I don't want it to succeed. I WANT Windows Phone to succeed. I want them to innovate. I want them to be actual competition to Android and iOS, because only with competition will the other platforms improve. But the Fire Phone doesn't do that. It doesn't do that at all. The Kindle Fire tablets are important because they offer high specs at a low price, even with the limited ecosystem. The Fire Phone doesn't. There's really very little, if any reason, to buy this phone over an Android, an iPhone 5s, or waiting for the iPhone 6.


----------



## Ltdrev (Jul 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Firefly is the only thing I'd be interested in. I've always liked Amazon's app...
> 
> ...The AT&T exclusivity alone could kill this phone

Click to collapse



Firefly not for me, and it was to be use on WiFi only for the kids but it was sooo bad I don't know if I got a lemon but build quality was a 6/10! And the ui and software part can be qualified as beyond frustrating.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Poklatet (Jul 30, 2014)

My first one : Moto Atrix because of many hardware problems (sleep of death...)


----------



## shadewrath (Jul 30, 2014)

*Worst Android*

Even the worst android will always better than a Nokia  ....

Galaxy W series .. really crappy !!


----------



## jasonmerc (Jul 30, 2014)

Worst Android I ever owned was the LGL35G Optimus Logic from Net10.  Only had 100mb of app storage, only had about 190mb of usable RAM AT MOST, but worst of all, there was basically no developer support.  All I could find for it was a root method and CWM.  Trust me, being stuck on 2.3.6 wasn't much fun.

I will say this though, the battery life on that phone was great.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nexus74350 (Jul 30, 2014)

ARCHOS 101G9 :laugh:
Very bad touch screen, and the price was the same than Samsung device :crying:


----------



## giorgiolocatelli (Jul 30, 2014)

*Worst*

Galaxy mini duos


----------



## Spades2006 (Jul 31, 2014)

Samsung Replenish

bought it for my mother as she liked the idea of a "green" phone, and we were all making the jump from feature phones to smartphones.

screen was too damn small for her to read anything, keyboard was too small for her to type anything, support was zero. all in all it was a waste of time, should've started her off right with the GS2.


----------



## Alex87pa (Jul 31, 2014)

My worst phone? Absolutely LG 2x... No support, a few of bug, less RAM


----------



## Poklatet (Jul 31, 2014)

nexus74350 said:


> ARCHOS 101G9 :laugh:
> Very bad touch screen, and the price was the same than Samsung device :crying:

Click to collapse




Had it too. What a pain :laugh:


----------



## Nunquam (Jul 31, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace. why? Because it was laggy as hell.


----------



## boonwuilow (Aug 1, 2014)

Xperia X8, lowest amount of ram


----------



## yj555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pantech breakout. This BS is only with me because of the dirt cheap price. Heck, I'm sure my carrier doesn't want it either.

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ltdrev (Aug 1, 2014)

yj555 said:


> Pantech breakout...I'm sure my carrier doesn't want it either.

Click to collapse



Verizon recently tried to liquidate remaining stocks to their customers, bullocks spreading 2.3 in 2013 ...

"Breakout the phone that broke the mold"
~Pantech

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yj555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Knew it! Nobody wants that thing. Where i live, their giving it for free off contract with 10GB of data.

 Stock must be eliminated, commence operation lollipop to the masses

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erwilli (Aug 1, 2014)

Galaxy ace and in addition, every handy with a Ram of 256 MB, they make the people upset when freezing or lagging....


----------



## rYzkiE_17 (Aug 2, 2014)

samsung galaxy s duos it causes too lag


----------



## dp21369 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lg


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 3, 2014)

TwelfthMan said:


> wow, not mine personally but my girlfriends Motorola photon 4g was probably the worse. Had potential but Motorola was having an awkward stage in their life and the phone had more problems than anything we've ever used before at the time.

Click to collapse



I just got one as my new phone for T-Mobile actually.  I have two main issues with it.  Number one is the quick battery drain, and a close second is the locked bootloader on 2.3.5 (which I contacted Motorola about). Other than that, I actually like the phone.

Sent from my MB855


----------



## pablorav (Aug 4, 2014)

Probably HTC Desire ? My first phone, comparing it to what smartphones can do now, i was hating my life everytime it would ran out of memory.... bad old times xD


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

Definitely the iPhone china clone for me.


----------



## garymaurice (Aug 5, 2014)

ZTE Racer - phone was extremely SLOW. it worked well for my girlfriend though


----------



## do_salah (Aug 5, 2014)

Loved my Galaxy S2. 
Because i'm a business person the battery i hated with a passion so for this reason i hated this phone


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

do_salah said:


> Loved my Galaxy S2.
> Because i'm a business person the battery i hated with a passion so for this reason i hated this phone

Click to collapse



I just have the same, but i'm not a business man only a geek am i 
S2 is a beas, i'm waiting on a modified s2 now 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Adv.Chirag (Aug 5, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S Duous Worst android device ever*

Android on chinese devices works fast than the sluggish UI samsung put on it. Lags and lags and lags. 

Sent from my cm Android 4.4.4 Xperia S


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Adv.Chirag said:


> Android on chinese devices works fast than the sluggish UI samsung put on it. Lags and lags and lags.
> 
> Sent from my cm Android 4.4.4 Xperia S

Click to collapse



Noo you have customized roms that removes the most lags 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## jornvdcb (Aug 5, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3 mini.


----------



## thabluebull (Aug 5, 2014)

HTC Hero. I loved it at the time, but Android has come a LONG way since then. I got it because it was affordable compared to most other phone, especially the iPhone, which I absolutely despise. And yes, I've actually used one.


----------



## JavFlo (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone had a phone explode? I used to have a lg from Virgin mobile that would have an overheating battery. Stopped using it when the battery began to leak.


----------



## jasonmerc (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, that must have sucked!! XD So were you just using it, and all of a sudden you feel your hands get a little wet?



JavFlo said:


> Anyone had a phone explode? I used to have a lg from Virgin mobile that would have an overheating battery. Stopped using it when the battery began to leak.

Click to collapse



Sent from my MB855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stombie18 (Aug 12, 2014)

HTC Incredible. Terrible battery life. Rebooted itself often. Useless optical scroll. The only redeeming quantity was a decent camera. HTC Sense was terrible in my opinion as well.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 12, 2014)

JavFlo said:


> Anyone had a phone explode? I used to have a lg from Virgin mobile that would have an overheating battery. Stopped using it when the battery began to leak.

Click to collapse



Nearly, twice. Droid Raxr Maxx. The first time, the battery expanded so much that it didn't just push out the back cover, but also pushed the screen assembly off of its glue, and was sticking out. Got a warranty replacement, and the battery on that phone ended up expanding again. No leaks though, as far as I know.


----------



## s4meq (Aug 13, 2014)

*Love my phone now*

Worst was my Gio, but after some hacking it works very well. Planning to put cm11 as it is updated frequently.
Another one would be either the mini/fit-never had them but reviews said they lagged like hell


----------



## the.trickster (Aug 14, 2014)

Well.....

Advan T4i - low end android
had no sim card slot, ram 256, ICS, touch error when you charge it

LG Optimus One. Not so bad but yeaaaaah. It's bad.


----------



## amigoloco (Aug 14, 2014)

LG 4X HD. Always getting hot and slowed down because of it.


----------



## FaiselW (Aug 15, 2014)

amigoloco said:


> LG 4X HD. Always getting hot and slowed down because of it.

Click to collapse



Blame nvidia. Tegra 3 heats up like crazy on my one x

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1bayne (Aug 15, 2014)

Motorola Droid Verizon overheating and terrible battery life.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## baboomerang (Aug 15, 2014)

*A very furstrating experience*

The most hated phone I had was the LG Optimus T P500

The battery was ok but that was on a custom rom. You see how almost every android phone has a multi-touch display? This baby here supports maximum a DUAL TOUCH. No more than 2 fingers. Emulators are frustratingly pointless and impossible to play with. And, to think about it, the phones back case also had a tendency to get really crusty to the feel. Also very greasy with scratches that you can feel. Great, the awful memories are coming back.

But one really impressive thing about that phone is that I managed to make it run Kit Kat 4.4.1 before I even had my Galaxy S4 and LG Motion 4G.


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 15, 2014)

baboomerang said:


> The most hated phone I had was the LG Optimus T P500
> 
> The battery was ok but that was on a custom rom. You see how almost every android phone has a multi-touch display? This baby here supports maximum a DUAL TOUCH. No more than 2 fingers. Emulators are frustratingly pointless and impossible to play with. And, to think about it, the phones back case also had a tendency to get really crusty to the feel. Also very greasy with scratches that you can feel. Great, the awful memories are coming back.
> 
> But one really impressive thing about that phone is that I managed to make it run Kit Kat 4.4.1 before I even had my Galaxy S4 and LG Motion 4G.

Click to collapse



LG is to be blamed for that Multitouch gaffe 
Der Caveman's fix worked well to reduce battery drain imo.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Bitt GamePad

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nyancat (Aug 15, 2014)

amigoloco said:


> LG 4X HD. Always getting hot and slowed down because of it.

Click to collapse



Hot and slowing down? Lucky you mine is lg2x this one is built to fail by LG. Reboot itself, dead sleep, and turning off itself and cannot boot, laggy when playing video lol neon.  Worst gimmick dual core cpu phone ever. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## baalint (Aug 15, 2014)

samsung galaxy mini.. totally sucks display, and the phone lagging like hell even in in build apps..


----------



## nide_2 (Aug 16, 2014)

nyancat said:


> Hot and slowing down? Lucky you mine is lg2x this one is built to fail by LG. Reboot itself, dead sleep, and turning off itself and cannot boot, laggy when playing video lol neon.  Worst gimmick dual core cpu phone ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well dude I didn't have that bad experience with Optimus 2x. I mean he'll yeah it was at moments laggy (lack of ram) battery wasn't something to talk about. But biggest problem for me was absolut lack of support from Lg. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fe014 (Aug 16, 2014)

all of them .. low end sucks :crying:


----------



## beastlykings (Aug 16, 2014)

Fe014 said:


> all of them .. low end sucks :crying:

Click to collapse



Get in line for a OnePlus One, $300 for 16gb version and $350 for 64gb version, off contract. 
Works with GSM carriers like T-Mobile and ATT. 
I am very pleased with mine 

Sent via quantum entanglement, focused through my OnePlus One.


----------



## htw1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Galaxy SIII mini


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

Motorola Defy. It ran Android 2.x something,maybe 2.3 and it was on T-Mobile
Most of Motorola's Android phones were bad until Motorola Mobility got purchased by Google

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## apples723 (Aug 19, 2014)

Samsung Exhibit 4g I could root it but there was no forum for it on XDA and it was supper slow, got really hot while sitting on my desk, no files to fix it when I bricked it, just a terrible phone. And of course no support from T-Mobile


----------



## coud18 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine is Cherry Mobile Spark TV

My friend just sell it for a small price and its not really good


----------



## Rockytop00 (Aug 20, 2014)

My worst android device doesn't exist... was always happy with them over apple


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2014)

The worst Android phone I've ever had was the Sony Xperia U. 
It was a laggy mess, so bad that it was unusable even on custom roms. Used it for 6 months, since then it has been collecting dust in a drawer.
I guess that's what I get for being cheapo and paying like 100 euros for a phone.


----------



## damnmisur (Aug 21, 2014)

HTC one v.  No RAM.  The smartphone that wasn't.  It was just a phone.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## osd_daedalus (Aug 21, 2014)

Are those "low budget chinese devices" valid for this thread? 

If not, the one I have as low-tier is a Samsung Galaxy Gio, although its role for me is backup smartphone, so it's not really bad...

But if yes... the worst in absolute I had was a I-INN Pro 9. Quite curious tablet... shipped with an already rooted ROM, but you have to re-root it with VROOT first to get SuperSU otherwise it just accepts superuser requests without warning.
I have paid it 80 euros and I have thought to be valid as pdf reader... I was wrong, it has so low resolution and DPI it hurts my eyes. Then it went on the floor (from an height of 10 cm!) and both power and ESC button broke up (my samsung galaxy tab 3 did a fly from 1 meter on the floor and nothing happened).


----------



## springning (Aug 22, 2014)

HTC phone. I have fixed it many times.


----------



## Editie (Aug 22, 2014)

Samsung flip thingy 

it was really crap


----------



## skioda86 (Aug 24, 2014)

Samsung corby....
Because are more difect of the merits....and fc is "the best work" in this device...


----------



## karpov92 (Aug 24, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Next :silly:


----------



## rocker1904 (Aug 24, 2014)

The worst android device I every had would be the Samsung Galaxy Ace, it had so little internal storage that after a while it was only big enough for one non system app and it was really slow. It was a relief to get rid of it!

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

I'm noticing a lot of samsung devices as peoples worst devices...


----------



## Planterz (Aug 24, 2014)

rocker1904 said:


> The worst android device I every had would be the Samsung Galaxy Ace, it had so little internal storage that after a while it was only big enough for one non system app and it was really slow. It was a relief to get rid of it![/quote[
> 
> I realize you no longer have it, but clearing your app cache (not your data) can release a ton of space. Cache build-up is why you were running out of space without actually installing more apps.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Borias (Aug 25, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace. No storage and no power. Terrible...
Cache cleaning didnt change anything...


----------



## HzMeister (Aug 26, 2014)

Droid Incredible - it was my first smart phone ever. I bought it for $70 9 months after it came out. It wasn't a bad phone but the screen was tiny and amoled with terrible resolution. It was better after flashing cm7 on it but still weak. 6 months after that my brother's at-the-time girlfriend gave my her iphone 4 after getting the iphone 5 when it came out. The iphone was better in every way. I've been on ios ever since with the 4,4s, and 5s - that is until I bought a moto g for $60 and flash it to page plus. After using the moto g I don't think i'll ever be going back to ios. The iphone was amazing for it's time and I liked the build quality but after seeing how for the other half of the smartphone world has come, the value factor has decidedly shifted towards android.


----------



## alonsoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace...


----------



## herryprothyer (Aug 27, 2014)

urmothersluvr said:


> The moto cliq. The reason I hate motorola
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i also had a moto cliq its looks really great but its functionality is worst, just used this device for 1 month and after i sold that device.


----------



## master66 (Aug 27, 2014)

Worst phone I had was a the BB Z10 the battery lasted nothing absolutely unusable!


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

HTC Wildfire. Really, really slow, making something with it was imposible.


----------



## robb213 (Aug 28, 2014)

Motorola Droid RAZR (XT912).

It was perfect with Gingerbread. Then came the much awaited ICS OTA from Verizon and I went right to it. Unfortunately it made my phone...excruciating to use. Usually it would then take 30 seconds to open any application, possible a minutes before my keyboard would come up, and last but not least, the battery was even worse when it was supposed to be improved.

I know it still isn't _that_ bad, but when you need to use it a lot for actual purposes and tasks (not just to look at Facebook every minute), and use a system with 3 SSDs including a Samsung 840 PRO, it's a real pain. 


Ultimately, I hate any device with ICS. It destroyed the performance of my Galaxy Tab 10.1 too.


----------



## BoltMonki (Aug 29, 2014)

Huawei U8500.

Excruciatingly slow, abysmal battery, low internal memory and half the apps on the play store didn't support it.


----------



## Ryanmo5 (Aug 29, 2014)

G2 by far, big, bulky, and tons of problems!


----------



## net8 (Aug 29, 2014)

*It was a good with bad phone*

Spice MI 280, Gingerbread phone with a very small screen.

All the options were very good. except the battery.

The battery was the worst option which made all other good features go in vain.

The phone was not capable of handling at least 45 mins of network data for usual browsing, downloading, whatsapp etc.

In anger, I had to break it


----------



## worf_1977 (Aug 29, 2014)

GT-I9506. It's support on what custom roms or kernels is almost zero.

On the other hand, it's incredibly fast


----------



## ezknives (Aug 29, 2014)

robb213 said:


> Motorola Droid RAZR (XT912).
> 
> It was perfect with Gingerbread. Then came the much awaited ICS OTA from Verizon and I went right to it. Unfortunately it made my phone...excruciating to use. Usually it would then take 30 seconds to open any application, possible a minutes before my keyboard would come up, and last but not least, the battery was even worse when it was supposed to be improved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree when ICS came to the d4 and the RAZR it killed its performance and the webtop update that came with ICS ?...made me upgrade to the RAZR M been with it ever since this little guy is a trooper... But my most hated device was the Motorola Citrus... My first device ever... Yes I am a bit of a Motorola fanboy so to say...

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 30, 2014)

robb213 said:


> Motorola Droid RAZR (XT912).
> 
> It was perfect with Gingerbread. Then came the much awaited ICS OTA from Verizon and I went right to it. Unfortunately it made my phone...excruciating to use. Usually it would then take 30 seconds to open any application, possible a minutes before my keyboard would come up, and last but not least, the battery was even worse when it was supposed to be improved.

Click to collapse





ezknives said:


> I agree when ICS came to the d4 and the RAZR it killed its performance and the webtop update that came with ICS ��...made me upgrade to the RAZR M been with it ever since this little guy is a trooper

Click to collapse



I never really made that connection before. I too had the Droid Razr (Maxx XT912), and looking back, it seemed fine with GB. Of course, I eagerly awaited the ICS update. Honestly, I don't remember any problems with ICS either. Maybe it was the short time between GB and ICS after I got mine, or that I discovered root during that time and my eyes were opened to a new universe, but ICS treated me well. After the 4.1 JB update though, that's when things went downhill. I expected great things with "Project Butter" and all that. But I didn't notice any performance boosts. I thought it was maybe just my phone, but after getting a warranty replacement (and then another), the horrible lag problems persisted. 

Still love that bigass battery though. About the only thing I miss from that phone.


----------



## robb213 (Aug 30, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I never really made that connection before. I too had the Droid Razr (Maxx XT912), and looking back, it seemed fine with GB. Of course, I eagerly awaited the ICS update. Honestly, I don't remember any problems with ICS either. Maybe it was the short time between GB and ICS after I got mine, or that I discovered root during that time and my eyes were opened to a new universe, but ICS treated me well. After the 4.1 JB update though, that's when things went downhill. I expected great things with "Project Butter" and all that. But I didn't notice any performance boosts. I thought it was maybe just my phone, but after getting a warranty replacement (and then another), the horrible lag problems persisted.
> 
> Still love that bigass battery though. About the only thing I miss from that phone.

Click to collapse



Funny you mention that since my brother had the MAXX instead, and he seemed even worse off than me. Actually, since ICS, his phone would just turn off on him, aside from dropping calls entirely, on top of everything I had. Then again I have devices that should be problem-guaranteed and I'm fine off too 

About JB though, totally. I can't explain my feelings about it well...but it's like it was a bandage made more out of a single layer of tissue paper and more or less did nothing and caused more problems, and it just stuck to the wounds as you yanked it off. After that whole mess, I've vowed to never look at another Moto for many years to come. Being cash strapped and having to deal with it for over a year was extremely irritating.


----------



## N8tastic (Aug 31, 2014)

It would prolly have to be the Samsung Galaxy S2. didn't have it long cause it was just horrible all around.


----------



## mobile_1900 (Sep 14, 2014)

HTC One S...


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 14, 2014)

Gotta say, HTC One S too for me. Its easily bricked. But since its a HTC device, its prolly like that.

Via the Internet

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




N8tastic said:


> It would prolly have to be the Samsung Galaxy S2. didn't have it long cause it was just horrible all around.

Click to collapse



Why? From many ROM reviews i see, its still a good device isnt it?

Via the Internet


----------



## gremtu1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Moto Cliq.. As someone else stated this phone is also the reason I don't buy moto anymore.


----------



## mole62 (Sep 15, 2014)

Never had a bad Android phone!   Had a cheap stop-gap Galaxy Y before the S3 and it was good enough for what it was; the ex has a Swees and it's fine for what she'll ever use it for...


----------



## asmoroth (Sep 15, 2014)

LG kp500... So laggy, so slow, so pathetic


----------



## @bmeizner (Sep 22, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s running MIUI. About 3 years ago.  Phone would crash and restart every 3 minutes. But i kept trying to get it to work!


----------



## Spacemonkie4207 (Sep 23, 2014)

Lg rumour, I smashed it to little pieces


----------



## kher paandiyan (Sep 27, 2014)

Samsung S7562.. My first and worst android device, to slow and poor battery backup


----------



## fear2433 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Pop*

It ran so slow
Its user memory was too low
It didnt get an update
Crashes every app within 15minutes
Was Followed by more popular phones, so a complete waste.


----------



## Crash009 (Sep 27, 2014)

Samsung S duos 2. So slow can't even open contacts list for about 30 seconds. And there is no custom rom for it too. Damn you Sammy :<\


----------



## the_rooter (Sep 27, 2014)

I would have to say my worst phone to date is the Samsung s4. I had an s2,  s3, s4,  moto mini,  LG g2, m8 and current is note 3. S4 was horrible.  I sold my s4 and used the s2 till I got the s3.


----------



## gloeckle (Sep 28, 2014)

Chinese cheap tablet:
Ainol Novo 7
Because:
- horrible touch response
- horrible quality
- slow as shi*

its now just a universal remote with a very very slim AOSProm on it and even there it takes ages sometimes


----------



## higherway (Sep 28, 2014)

it's the first android phone i have used , and i like it very much ,although it will system halted sometimes, but i know it's because i have used it for several yeas


----------



## FaiselW (Sep 28, 2014)

the_rooter said:


> I would have to say my worst phone to date is the Samsung s4. I had an s2,  s3, s4,  moto mini,  LG g2, m8 and current is note 3. S4 was horrible.  I sold my s4 and used the s2 till I got the s3.

Click to collapse



Why would you sell a s4 for a s3?

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## the_rooter (Sep 28, 2014)

FaiselW said:


> Why would you sell a s4 for a s3?
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I got the s3 which didn't have Knox or locked bootloader.  The s4 was miserable.


----------



## FaiselW (Sep 28, 2014)

the_rooter said:


> I got the s3 which didn't have Knox or locked bootloader.  The s4 was miserable.

Click to collapse



What was so bad about it?

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WARBIRD199 (Sep 28, 2014)

I had a HTC Aria. Man, that was awful. Just a sub par phone. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## the_rooter (Sep 28, 2014)

FaiselW said:


> What was so bad about it?
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Back in the day when I had the s4 I was so addicted to aosp roms,  and the s4 verizon was locked down so that the only roms that can be run was tw custom roms.  Now having the note 3 there are tw I love.  I am all about flashing and rooting so the s4 wasn't for me and just to frustrating for me to use.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 28, 2014)

the_rooter said:


> Back in the day when I had the s4 I was so addicted to aosp roms,  and the s4 verizon was locked down so that the only roms that can be run was tw custom roms.  Now having the note 3 there are tw I love.  I am all about flashing and rooting so the s4 wasn't for me and just to frustrating for me to use.

Click to collapse



Wait, the Note 3 is locked down also no? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## the_rooter (Sep 28, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Wait, the Note 3 is locked down also no?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



It is but after trying tw custom 
roms I lost all interest in aosp.  

Plus with safestrap and root I am content now.  I don't know of I will do aosp for a while.


----------



## Zraus (Sep 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Mini. No explanation needed.


----------



## Gill555 (Sep 29, 2014)

have  always  using nokia


----------



## striker2413 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dell Streak 5
-my first android phone
-unresponsive screen, sometimes it goes haywire (I need to rub it on my hair to go back to normal)
-no portrait mode in home screen
-hangs, fc, and freezes alot.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 2, 2014)

My worst Android device was the HTC Desire. It was a fairly decent phone but the geniuses at HTC decided that ~150mb was enough space for your apps. You could use a2sd mods but each app installed still took a little of that previous space.

Transmitted via Bacon


----------



## bhahoo999 (Oct 2, 2014)

Galaxy Young


----------



## manav113 (Oct 2, 2014)

Karbonn a15 worst battery worst performance...


----------



## KennyMRos (Oct 2, 2014)

I know it isn't android smartphone, not even a smartphone. I had many many phones in my short life (starting by the famous Nokia 3310) and I have to say the worst "****phone" I ever had is Samsung M1 i6410 (LiMo OS). Omg, that was incredibly incredible!


----------



## wkr.mky (Oct 4, 2014)

HTC Droid Eris. Got it for free, and there was a reason they were giving it away. But I didn't realize it until it was too late. :silly:


----------



## LordGex (Oct 4, 2014)

Samsung Moment


----------



## Rebekka_Sun (Oct 4, 2014)

Xperia u.  It was so Crazy. It did not work


----------



## xceptboga (Oct 4, 2014)

The worst phone I ever had was the lg optimus L7, it was do slow and there was no way to root for me.

Sent from my P6-U06 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android Orca (Oct 4, 2014)

Sony Z1.


----------



## Chuzzwuzza (Oct 5, 2014)

Trouble is aint had one Moto Milestone 1 with the keyboard, Galaxy s2 with omni rom still going strong a Note 10.1 2014 edition lush and a s3 company phone well this kinda blows but its a co phone lol


----------



## NikoZBK (Oct 5, 2014)

Motorola Bravo. It was my first phone with android on it so I feel a little bad for trashing it, but damn it's slow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## singhz905 (Oct 5, 2014)

Worst Phone i've every used is NEXUS 10.. It's slow as hell. I'm currently using Galaxy S3 (i747m) and It's far smoother than Nexus 10.


----------



## dibblebill (Oct 5, 2014)

singhz905 said:


> Worst Phone i've every used is NEXUS 10.. It's slow as hell. I'm currently using Galaxy S3 (i747m) and It's far smoother than Nexus 10.

Click to collapse



I must've been lucky with mine. It was amazing once Samsung replaced the defective motherboard. My worse is now the PadFone X 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## the_rooter (Oct 5, 2014)

singhz905 said:


> Worst Phone i've every used is NEXUS 10.. It's slow as hell. I'm currently using Galaxy S3 (i747m) and It's far smoother than Nexus 10.

Click to collapse



The nexus ten isn't even a phone it's a tablet.


----------



## singhz905 (Oct 5, 2014)

the_rooter said:


> The nexus ten isn't even a phone it's a tablet.

Click to collapse



Yep my bad.. it was a typo.. didn't bother editing it. OH yea and this thread is about Android device.


----------



## the_rooter (Oct 5, 2014)

singhz905 said:


> Yep my bad.. it was a typo.. didn't bother editing it. OH yea and this thread is about Android device.

Click to collapse



Yes again I know it says android device but when you say the worst phone u had was a nexus 10.


----------



## -xCeeD- (Oct 8, 2014)

The worst device i ever had was a mediatek device. It was micromax a70. It used to heat up alot. Also unresponsive touchscreen sometimes+no updates from company side at all.


----------



## rhmsoft (Oct 8, 2014)

Nokia X. The hardware is out of date, and they even have developed an ugly launcher which is totally different with other android ROM.

And most important, Nokia will never release new android phone, it means it is a short-term device.


----------



## davidherron (Oct 10, 2014)

IPhone 3, my last ever iPhone I actually used before running to Android

Sent from my Dn5v2 T-Mobile Note II using XDA mobile app


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 10, 2014)

davidherron said:


> IPhone 3, my last ever iPhone I actually used before running to Android
> 
> Sent from my Dn5v2 T-Mobile Note II using XDA mobile app

Click to collapse



That's cheating. We all know crapple devices are the worst. 

Transmitted via Bacon


----------



## davidherron (Oct 10, 2014)

timmaaa said:


> That's cheating. We all know crapple devices are the worst.
> 
> Transmitted via Bacon

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iFEARR (Oct 13, 2014)

Acer S500
-Poor battery life
-Display problems
-No support from acer


----------



## ChrisPeter (Oct 14, 2014)

i have used my phone for several years  and i love it.  i think there's no worst android device that i've  had


----------



## tfarrelljr (Oct 14, 2014)

Droid X. So many issues with development. Bootloader was troublesome to say the least, camera was eh, and battery NEVER lasted more than 8-9 hours.


----------



## DevoutDevelopment (Oct 14, 2014)

Kyocera Event
Horrid battery
Very slow


----------



## goatlaw (Oct 15, 2014)

useless piece of xtreme cr4p :

Panasonic EB-3901 aka Panasonic Eluga DL1
and it still costs  *300 Euro* (wtf) !!! http://geizhals.at/eu/panasonic-eluga-schwarz-a739488.html 

i bought this for ~190 € sold it for a 100 € and i say its worth ... well ... not one cent - i say  panasonic has to give it away for free (imo) because its that bad or lets say it like this -
they have to pay you money to take it 

why ? :
because :

it has a VERY VERY VERY VERY   poor battery life (4 - 8h with regular usage no gaming or watching videos - LOL)
- overheating (while browsing... while browsing !! not watching a video or something - just regular weather check or mail etc. trololol  )
- haptic suxxx bad (ohh shiat!!!)
- slow and laggy as hekk !
also the voice call quality is ... well ... lets guess ... bad ... so bad ... that everytime people were asking me ... "hey i cant hear you r u there ?"  ^_^
+
bloatware , no sd card (only 8 GB internal memory) , no root , only upgrade to ICS (still lags as fudg) no custom roms ... so ... my advice ... stay far far  away from this ... "smartphone" 


conclusion:

big waste of resources.






regards


----------



## FloydPual (Oct 16, 2014)

there's no


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 20, 2014)

the_rooter said:


> Back in the day when I had the s4 I was so addicted to aosp roms,  and the s4 verizon was locked down so that the only roms that can be run was tw custom roms.  Now having the note 3 there are tw I love.  I am all about flashing and rooting so the s4 wasn't for me and just to frustrating for me to use.

Click to collapse



Sounds like the problem was Verizon (and you for getting their locked devices) rather than any of the devices you mention. Knox or not, the Qualcomm-based S4 was generally good for AOSP fans.

Isn't your latest Droid Turbo similarly locked down?


----------



## HatRiGt (Nov 20, 2014)

Have used xperia p . .. Very laggy n especially while on charging ..


----------



## Murshad007 (Nov 20, 2014)

HatRiGt said:


> Have used xperia p . .. Very laggy n especially while on charging ..

Click to collapse



If u still used. Wipe cache, factory reset....

Sent from my LG G Flex F340K on LTE network, Stock KitKat 4.4.2 Rooted
using XDA mobile app


----------



## BePo23 (Nov 20, 2014)

The very first 7 inch Samsung Galaxy Tab was really a super-crappy device. I never felt so much like a beta tester. They had not a single app optimized for this screen size/resolution, never provided any updates to more recent Android versions (was running on 2.1 AFAIK), and the device crashed at least once a day. When I sold it just a year later I lost a lot of money.

Second worst was a HTC Desire. I wanted to get it, but two devices that I ordered were broken. Both had a broken speaker on arrival. That disappointed me so much that I got another phone (guess it was a Moto Defy, which was great).

Best Regards,
Benjamin


----------



## icebreathg4 (Nov 20, 2014)

My worst device was a chinese tablet that had only 512 mb and single core cpu. I bought it on 2010. It served it's purpose but it's too slow comparing to my smartphone.


----------



## the_rooter (Nov 20, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Sounds like the problem was Verizon (and you for getting their locked devices) rather than any of the devices you mention. Knox or not, the Qualcomm-based S4 was generally good for AOSP fans.
> 
> Isn't your latest Droid Turbo similarly locked down?

Click to collapse



My life has gotten so hectic to the point that I no longer need to root or flash.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 20, 2014)

BePo23 said:


> The very first 7 inch Samsung Galaxy Tab was really a super-crappy device. I never felt so much like a beta tester. They had not a single app optimized for this screen size/resolution, never provided any updates to more recent Android versions (was running on 2.1 AFAIK), and the device crashed at least once a day. When I sold it just a year later I lost a lot of money.
> 
> Second worst was a HTC Desire. I wanted to get it, but two devices that I ordered were broken. Both had a broken speaker on arrival. That disappointed me so much that I got another phone (guess it was a Moto Defy, which was great).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have an HTC Desire lying around with a super-stable KitKat custom rom (Evervolv I think) plus Mounts2SD. Just works. And has for years...waiting to se if anyone cares to port Lollipop to it...


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 20, 2014)

I also have an HTC desire that still works, although I've not found anything newer than gingerbread that is 100% fast and stable. Its running oxygen ROM now. 

I use it for a speedometer and mp3 player in the car and throw my Sim card in it when flashing and new ROM on my nexus and getting everything set up again.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 20, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Have an HTC Desire lying around with a super-stable KitKat custom rom (Evervolv I think) plus Mounts2SD. Just works. And has for years...waiting to se if anyone cares to port Lollipop to it...

Click to collapse





350Rocket said:


> I also have an HTC desire that still works, although I've not found anything newer than gingerbread that is 100% fast and stable. Its running oxygen ROM now.
> 
> I use it for a speedometer and mp3 player in the car and throw my Sim card in it when flashing and new ROM on my nexus and getting everything set up again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol I had a Desire and it gave me so many headaches that when I upgraded to the One XL I set fire to the Desire. It was very satisfying.

Transmitted via Bacon


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 20, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I also have an HTC desire that still works, although I've not found anything newer than gingerbread that is 100% fast and stable. Its running oxygen ROM now.
> 
> I use it for a speedometer and mp3 player in the car and throw my Sim card in it when flashing and new ROM on my nexus and getting everything set up again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Strange. Evervolv gave that HTC Desire stable Jellybean builds and later KitKat too. Hmm...just checked and it is back on Jellybean for some reason at the moment - ev_evervolv-3.3.0p2-turba. Stable.



timmaaa said:


> Lol I had a Desire and it gave me so many headaches that when I upgraded to the One XL I set fire to the Desire. It was very satisfying.
> 
> Transmitted via Bacon

Click to collapse



:laugh:

Your One XL is just an HTC Desire with mo' bigger cpu/ram/storage. :good:


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 20, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Strange. Evervolv gave that HTC Desire stable Jellybean builds and later KitKat too. Hmm...just checked and it is back on Jellybean for some reason at the moment - ev_evervolv-3.3.0p2-turba. Stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've moved on from the One XL now, these days I have the OnePlus One.


----------



## glossywhite (Nov 20, 2014)

*Everything* previous to the Moto G - I'm serious.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 21, 2014)

galaxy note n7000, the s-pen scartched the screen so bad, it was laggy , and totally horrible !

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

galaxy note n7000, the s-pen scartched the screen so bad, it was laggy , and totally horrible !
galaxy s4: no custom rom support, and it felt like holding a banana!


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 21, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> galaxy s4: no custom rom support, and it felt like holding a banana!

Click to collapse



Are you serious? 
Look again.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 21, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> Are you serious?
> Look again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yes  i can't explain, it really did ! i had the white one, it was slippery and greasy ! if you ever held a banana you will understand  (i mean without the skin)


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 21, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> yes  i can't explain, it really did ! i had the white one, it was slippery and greasy ! if you ever held a banana you will understand  (i mean without the skin)

Click to collapse



I'm talking about no custom ROM issue. Look again in the development forums.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 21, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> I'm talking about no custom ROM issue. Look again in the development forums.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



oh i had the exynos version ! back than there was (almost) only omega rom! maybe there are more now!!!! and no aosp :|


----------



## whodisname (Nov 23, 2014)

Samsung transform. So bad I had to post it again!


----------



## knightandroid (Nov 24, 2014)

PCD Venture on Virgin Mobile. Sure I got it on sale for $50 but... Very little ram/rom, couldn't charge and tether at the same time, very laggy, could only install a handful of apps, small screen.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 24, 2014)

Currently, the Samsung Galaxy Pocket.

I have it as a backup device...

Just look at this!





It's practically useless.


----------



## korban9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Seem, that all devices falling down with time


----------



## gossymer (Nov 26, 2014)

While my HTC Dream was clunky, I still remember the QWERTY keypad fondly. The Dell Streak 5 however, was insanely slow., esp when compared to the GNex.  But the Dell Streak made me fall in love with phablet sized phones  so IDK, there's no android phone I've actually hated.


----------



## Zwoniar (Nov 26, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700, I managed only 2-3 weeks with this phone, constantly crashing, freezing. Not only the worst android device but also worst phone I ever had.


----------



## Yash98 (Nov 26, 2014)

Galaxy fit....


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 26, 2014)

HTC Evo Design 4G..  Very little development. Heck this site never even had it listed...


----------



## the51Cness (Nov 26, 2014)

I was pretty unhappy with my htc evo 3d at times. One of the main reasons i moved to nexus phones was the number of hoops and backflips to be performed in order to get a custom rom on that phone. Moreover, htc didnt release source for half of it, so almost nothing ever worked properly in aosp roms. especially 3d which in turn defeated the purpose of the phone in my opinion. Much happier now with my galaxy nexus and nexus 5


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 27, 2014)

Technically I didn't own this device (because it was my sister's), but the Huawei M860 is the absolute worse device I've every laid my hands on. Not only was it built cheaply and was demean of any character, but it was very hard to just root the device. Also even adding a custom ROM didn't help how bad it lags. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 2, 2014)

First Android phone: Huawei U8180 (aka Huawei Ideos X1). In not sure exactly where it is right now, but here's a pic from online:

Giantic bottom bezel, the screen is tiny and the resolution is horrible. You can see the pixels from 10 meters away. And it's extremely slow, like so slow that scrolling pages in the app drawer is really laggy. All in all, it's a terrible phone (but at least it has hardware for a compass unlike my second phone which was way better.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2014)

Believe it or not the Nexus6, way to big and too any issues...


----------



## Simonna (Dec 3, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Believe it or not the Nexus6, way to big and too any issues...

Click to collapse



What issues? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 3, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Believe it or not the Nexus6, way to big and too any issues...

Click to collapse



Your telling me it's even worse than your galaxy s and nexus 5?


----------



## adeelraj (Dec 6, 2014)

sky vega a850
bad camera
white lcd spota

Sent from my Aqua T6 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Dec 6, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Believe it or not the Nexus6, way to big and too any issues...

Click to collapse



Go get an iPhone 6+...

... oh wait, that phone is also gigantic


----------



## Simonna (Dec 6, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Go get an iPhone 6+...
> 
> ... oh wait, that phone is also gigantic

Click to collapse



And also bends.


----------



## inferol (Dec 6, 2014)

Nexus 5 - Horrible battery, get hot pretty quick (32-36 celsius while doing normal stuff eg browsing/video) and oh crap gps sensor (takes tooooooo long to detect location on maps) on Kitkat and Lollipop.
I get around 3-4 hours SOT on my nexus 5 stock rom (no custom kernel or any other crap as they don't make any difference on battery). Don't get me wrong, i like nexus 5 but it's not for me, it's just not a phone that i can rely on because of extremely inconsistent battery, crap GPS and i honestly don't care about fancy Lollipop (after 1 month of test).

So I ditched Nexus 5 and bought HTC One M8, can't be so much happier with this device; car dock app, better battery life/management, boomsound effect with headset (music lover) and pretty much everything i need are all covered. 

I could have waited for HTC One M9 but with LG G3/Note 4/Nexus 6 already went ahead with 2k display technology, so I instantly bought HTC One M8 because I knew HTC/Samsung/Sony will release their next phone with 2K display.
I hate 2K display, they are not properly optimised for smartphone yet, they use up too much processing power, decreases performance, get heated up pretty quick and very bad battery. 

So I'm staying with HTC One M8 for very long time


----------



## iloqutiss1 (Dec 6, 2014)

thebobp said:


> Galaxy Nexus
> 
> 
> also, best android phone: Galaxy Nexus
> ...

Click to collapse



So true!

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

Tie between Moto Photon 4g and Galaxy Nexus. I loved both phones. The photon's hardware and build quality were exceptional. Motoblur was good. Decent camera and great call quality. The way moto handled the never to happen update to ICS and locking down the bootloader really hurt. Gnex was exactly opposite. Wide open bootloader, best xda dev support. There was some problems with the hardware though.. Crappy camera, bad battery life, speaker volume too low. Also I was flabbergasted when it didn't get KK. What kind of nexus only gets 1 update? KK roms NEVER got data switching to work well. Either toggle airplane mode, reboot, try calling voicemail maybe it'll connect then. The only real solution was to stay on JB. I sure will miss my gnex though.. Seriously.

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Dec 16, 2014)

Galaxy trend s7392


----------



## Ripley22 (Dec 25, 2014)

My S2 really was a POS.


----------



## Sertico (Jan 1, 2015)

Ripley22 said:


> My S2 really was a POS.

Click to collapse



My at&t s2 is the best device i ever had, I disagree with you [emoji1]


----------



## Ripley22 (Jan 1, 2015)

*really?*



Sertico said:


> My at&t s2 is the best device i ever had, I disagree with you [emoji1]

Click to collapse



Mine was a sprint Sll and it was the laggiest pos ever.


----------



## Sertico (Jan 1, 2015)

Ripley22 said:


> Mine was a sprint Sll and it was the laggiest pos ever.

Click to collapse



Bad luck I gess


----------



## LouRock (Jan 3, 2015)

Samsung Transform 

Worst P.O.S ever!!


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Jan 3, 2015)

inferol said:


> Nexus 5 - Horrible battery, get hot pretty quick (32-36 celsius while doing normal stuff eg browsing/video) and oh crap gps sensor (takes tooooooo long to detect location on maps) on Kitkat and Lollipop.
> I get around 3-4 hours SOT on my nexus 5 stock rom (no custom kernel or any other crap as they don't make any difference on battery). Don't get me wrong, i like nexus 5 but it's not for me, it's just not a phone that i can rely on because of extremely inconsistent battery, crap GPS and i honestly don't care about fancy Lollipop (after 1 month of test).
> 
> So I ditched Nexus 5 and bought HTC One M8, can't be so much happier with this device; car dock app, better battery life/management, boomsound effect with headset (music lover) and pretty much everything i need are all covered.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here. 

I had a Nexus 5 before this, terrible battery life, mine had a defective microphone (muffled sound) and the camera was unbelievably crappy. 

Bought myself an Xperia Z2. Greatest phone ever. Amazing battery, amazing camera, amazing performance. 

Sent from my D6503


----------



## SmallDesires (Jan 3, 2015)

LG Optimus 4X HD before I flashed a custom rom on it.

Loved it for about six months (coming from an iPod Touch 4th gen, anything was an improvement at that point), and then it began lagging at all points. It got to the point where the dialer lagged so much I couldn't answer a call before it went to voicemail. Luckily there's some good development for it, because that's the only thing that makes it remotely usable.

It's kinda sad though, 'cause it's a pretty good piece of hardware, LG's software support for it was just terrible (and should be considered a crime).


----------



## josip-k (Jan 5, 2015)

SmallDesires said:


> LG Optimus 4X HD before I flashed a custom rom on it.
> 
> Loved it for about six months (coming from an iPod Touch 4th gen, anything was an improvement at that point), and then it began lagging at all points. It got to the point where the dialer lagged so much I couldn't answer a call before it went to voicemail. Luckily there's some good development for it, because that's the only thing that makes it remotely usable.
> 
> It's kinda sad though, 'cause it's a pretty good piece of hardware, LG's software support for it was just terrible (and should be considered a crime).

Click to collapse



I own an 4x hd too,as my second device. The 4x was like an experiment from LG, they put an tablet's chipset into a phone. It didnt really go well. The phone has good dev support,but its overall crap. TERRIBLE battery life,the best i could do was like 1h30min SOT,i mean,Cmon. And that's with normal usage,and with just 2 cores used,underclocked to 1000mhz. It's not even usable for daily usage man. And the overheating,oh my. It's not normal. You play clash of clans for 10 minutes,and you cant hold your phone in your hand anymore,and i mean that litteraly. I hope to see it improve in the future, because despite it being pure crap,it's hardware is capable of doing much. Tegra 3 is a powerful chipset yet. And 1gb of RAM is also good, and the ULP nvidia gpu is also decent. So maybie the future will be better. We will se


----------



## FaiselW (Jan 6, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> I own an 4x hd too,as my second device. The 4x was like an experiment from LG, they put an tablet's chipset into a phone. It didnt really go well. The phone has good dev support,but its overall crap. TERRIBLE battery life,the best i could do was like 1h30min SOT,i mean,Cmon. And that's with normal usage,and with just 2 cores used,underclocked to 1000mhz. It's not even usable for daily usage man. And the overheating,oh my. It's not normal. You play clash of clans for 10 minutes,and you cant hold your phone in your hand anymore,and i mean that litteraly. I hope to see it improve in the future, because despite it being pure crap,it's hardware is capable of doing much. Tegra 3 is a powerful chipset yet. And 1gb of RAM is also good, and the ULP nvidia gpu is also decent. So maybie the future will be better. We will se

Click to collapse



I get all these problem with my one x tegra 3. The tegra 3 has thermal issues on all devices.


----------



## Amazing! (Jan 6, 2015)

mine is, haier e718. bought a package with smartfren (indonesia local provider) and android JB

lag as hell, even hard to just open up a keyboard


----------



## SmallDesires (Jan 6, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> I own an 4x hd too,as my second device. The 4x was like an experiment from LG, they put an tablet's chipset into a phone. It didnt really go well. The phone has good dev support,but its overall crap. TERRIBLE battery life,the best i could do was like 1h30min SOT,i mean,Cmon. And that's with normal usage,and with just 2 cores used,underclocked to 1000mhz. It's not even usable for daily usage man. And the overheating,oh my. It's not normal. You play clash of clans for 10 minutes,and you cant hold your phone in your hand anymore,and i mean that litteraly. I hope to see it improve in the future, because despite it being pure crap,it's hardware is capable of doing much. Tegra 3 is a powerful chipset yet. And 1gb of RAM is also good, and the ULP nvidia gpu is also decent. So maybie the future will be better. We will se

Click to collapse



True, yeah, it heats like crazy. 

1.5 hours SoT? That's ridiculously terrible. The only mod I got that on was CM11, which was terribly unkind to my battery. I generally get 2-2.5 hours on most other mods, and that is with the 1.5-year-old stock battery. 

Lollipop runs beautifully on it, though. 

Sent from my Optimus 4X HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Konloch (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd have to say my old Samsung Galaxy S2, I found it just wayyy to slow.


----------



## josip-k (Jan 6, 2015)

SmallDesires said:


> True, yeah, it heats like crazy.
> 
> 1.5 hours SoT? That's ridiculously terrible. The only mod I got that on was CM11, which was terribly unkind to my battery. I generally get 2-2.5 hours on most other mods, and that is with the 1.5-year-old stock battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah,suprisingly lollipop runs good on it.


----------



## Rickyzx (Jan 6, 2015)

The worst Android device I have  used is Micromax A57. There are many reasons, why I am saying it was worse. Frist of all the battery life was very low. Also the device gets hanged time to time. I just hate this device.


----------



## prof.kayaba (Jan 6, 2015)

*the worst tablet in existence of our universe*

Yarvik luna 8
freezes after 5 minutes after every reboot 
I got mad and tried to open the tab to C whats wrong 
then screwed the whole tablet up on purpose


----------



## Maximus1a (Jan 6, 2015)

my actual cubot one is the w(h)ore(st) phone i ever had.
if the battery has 40% it has only 2-3%
support from cubot? hahahaha..... sure.....
kernel sources? not in this life and not on this world.
the antenna is horrible.  when my xperia ray has no problems taking or making calls in good quality the cubot one often has massive problems to connect to next celltower.
the display is after 1 year etremely cloudy.
i had to replace some parts including USB port (knwon problem)
most headsets won´t work correct because of different connectors.


i´ll never buy anything made or sold by cubot.


----------



## @non4 (Jan 6, 2015)

SmallDesires said:


> LG Optimus 4X HD before I flashed a custom rom on it.
> 
> Loved it for about six months (coming from an iPod Touch 4th gen, anything was an improvement at that point), and then it began lagging at all points. It got to the point where the dialer lagged so much I couldn't answer a call before it went to voicemail. Luckily there's some good development for it, because that's the only thing that makes it remotely usable.
> 
> It's kinda sad though, 'cause it's a pretty good piece of hardware, LG's software support for it was just terrible (and should be considered a crime).

Click to collapse



The build quality was lovely on par with my galaxy s5 (I like plastic its durable and less slippy), and performance ahead of the gs3 in some areas, the multitasking was ahead of its time. Stock JB with iodak kernel is a winner, but sadly 2hrs screen on time and only 1st degree burns if you're a light user  would still have another one


----------



## JimnT (Jan 7, 2015)

*Nokia X*

A weird mashup of Android and Windows Phone OS.

Not really Android, not really Windows, just... other.


----------



## briankfree (Jan 7, 2015)

My worst experience with Android was my first. Some AT&T rep sold me on some HTC (liberty) Aria phone and I'm not sure if it was the phone or Android 2.1.  This thing was sluggish and rebooted constantly.  I remember I was so excited when Froyo came available and i was hoping for a total new experience and for it to fix my phone. I was still not impressed.


----------



## fluidfocus (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## simplegoodmobile (Jan 8, 2015)

Nexus ONE


----------



## nobreak1970 (Jan 9, 2015)

My worst was the LG Revolution....battery sucked and absolutely NO dev support except for 2 stock rom tweaks.  It seemed that LG released it and then forgot about it.  It was their first LTE phone too.  Sad.

I liked my Cliq XT (first android phone) 10x better.
Hell I actually enjoyed the hell out of my Droid Bionic compared to the Revolution!


----------



## tbong777 (Jan 9, 2015)

CAPTIVATE


----------



## Albertoonline (Jan 10, 2015)

my worst android device is a bar phone ,which produced by smasung ,
but i have forgot its model name ,i had it like six years ago ,just cost 
about 50$ as i remembered ,cannot do anything just take phone calls 
and send text ,and one button silver cover just fall off finally .well anyway 
it is just cheap crappy quality


----------



## ShernDog (Jan 10, 2015)

Albertoonline said:


> my worst android device is a bar phone ,which produced by smasung ,
> but i have forgot its model name ,i had it like six years ago ,just cost
> about 50$ as i remembered ,cannot do anything just take phone calls
> and send text ,and one button silver cover just fall off finally .well anyway
> it is just cheap crappy quality

Click to collapse



This is a thread for android phones, that didn't run android.

My worst phone ever was the xperia play. 512MB of flash memory? Single core? Bogged down 2.3.4? I couldn't install my apps on it even or games because they all take up space and there's only about 150-200MB Left for the owner to use. Can't move everything to the SD. It was slow at running games too. And the boot loader was locked.


----------



## jlmancuso (Jan 10, 2015)

The moto g lte for cricket/att has become my worst device. It has a locked bootloader (4.4.4) and a bunch of crap that I dont wont installed. Doubtful it will be unlocked. Hardware wise it is nice 1.4 gig quad core, 1 gig ram, 720p display. I get a day or two per charge because I mainly use my note 2 for everything. 

Sent from my XT1045 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Murshad007 (Jan 10, 2015)

jlmancuso said:


> The moto g lte for cricket/att has become my worst device. It has a locked bootloader (4.4.4) and a bunch of crap that I dont wont installed. Doubtful it will be unlocked. Hardware wise it is nice 1.4 gig quad core, 1 gig ram, 720p display. I get a day or two per charge because I mainly use my note 2 for everything.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



1st time seen.
Some one saying Moto G worst Device

Sent from My LG G Flex LG-F340K Stock KitKat V20D in LTE Network using XDA Free Mobile app


----------



## NaruHaxor (Jan 10, 2015)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



i have to agree with you on that hero i had to get one as a replacement while i was waiting on my insurance to kick in but i honestly think it would have to be ANY ZTE phone -.- i dont know how many time i soft bricked those damn things


----------



## jlmancuso (Jan 10, 2015)

Murshad007 said:


> 1st time seen.
> Some one saying Moto G worst Device
> 
> Sent from My LG G Flex LG-F340K Stock KitKat V20D in LTE Network using XDA Free Mobile app

Click to collapse



Get a locked down unit and you will feel the same. My list of devices.. 

Kyocera Zio (cricket) 
Htc Evo 4g (sprint) 
Htc Evo 3d (sprint) 
Samsung Note 2 (sprint) 
Moto G Lte (Cricket/Att)

So by the list you can see how it would be my worst android. Even if I could unlock the bootloader it would still be the second worst device I have owned. Spec wise it is better than both Htc's but during their day there was nothing that could compare to them. 

Sent from my XT1045 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mbakarajoshua (Jan 11, 2015)

I think its nokia xl version 1.2.3.21 because i can't root it after 2 months of trial 

Sent from my TECNO M3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jmsaye (Jan 11, 2015)

my wife got a free no-name "tablet for Android" from her work as part of a Christmas bonus last year.  Looked it up on Amazon and msrp was $40.  Want to talk about horrible?  We gave it to the kids to share and after a few days, they barely used it (but still wanted to play on my Nexus 7).  Then the usb port stopped working so it couldn't charge.  Somehow we still had the booklet that came with it and the only tech support number was an international one to Japan.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

jlmancuso said:


> The moto g lte for cricket/att has become my worst device. It has a locked bootloader (4.4.4) and a bunch of crap that I dont wont installed. Doubtful it will be unlocked. Hardware wise it is nice 1.4 gig quad core, 1 gig ram, 720p display. I get a day or two per charge because I mainly use my note 2 for everything.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You should have bought an unlocked Moto G with unlockable bootloader from Motorola instead. 

Carrier devices are generally good for them, bad for informed customers...


----------



## Realis (Jan 22, 2015)

Htc desire bravo.... Damn i hate that thing. The notification bar just came down no matter where you tap  

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MPicc97 (Jan 22, 2015)

Huawei u8150 2,8" screen 512 MHz 512 MB ROM 256mb RAM NO GPU lags everywhere


----------



## seejay47 (Feb 3, 2015)

Coolpad 7728


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Feb 4, 2015)

1. Huawei Glory, I got it for $8 at Walgreen's. 
2. LG Optimus Fuel L34C, got it for $20 at Walmart.


----------



## ajay74 (Sep 20, 2015)

My worst android phone is which I am using right now,  xolo q610s 
First of all it heat up in no time, 
Battery swollen exact after 6 months just after warrenty ends
I have upgraded it to lollipop but i have tried and run pillers to post for rooting but unsucessful
I tried all king root,  kingo root,  towel root,  one click root,  but all failed
What a worst phone it is 
Sent from my Q610s using xda app-developers app


----------



## tahercool1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Microxmax p275, horrible hardware, just horrible. Worst user experience. Now I just use it for torrenting stuff overnight


----------



## MeltdownSpectre (Sep 20, 2015)

Delete post.


----------



## Clemson_Engineer (Sep 27, 2015)

My samsung captivate had the power button quit working.  But my note 2 and note 3 are great!!  My note 2 is still working just as well as it did when  it was new.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rajlko (Sep 28, 2015)

lenovo a6000 plus

worst screen


----------



## Element_115 (Sep 28, 2015)

ZTE Overture 2. Viewing angle is horrible. Numerous bugs and little storage.


----------



## Sauronych (Sep 28, 2015)

Huawei Mediapad 10 FHD. It's a laggy piece of **** and no amount of tweaking can really fix it. Also, no custom ROMs.


----------



## DylinPrestly (Sep 28, 2015)

Nokia 8890. Piece of junk always breaks and you can forgot about making calls b/c it's notorious for dropping calls in the middle of conversation.


----------



## Adge40 (Oct 16, 2015)

LG G3 s/beat,a truly awful device,it has the multitasking skills of a chicken nugget and a potato for a camera,and thats just two of its many problems,cannot wait to pay it off......


----------



## Murshad007 (Oct 16, 2015)

Adge40 said:


> LG G3 s/beat,a truly awful device,it has the multitasking skills of a chicken nugget and a potato for a camera,and thats just two of its many problems,cannot wait to pay it off......

Click to collapse



Something wrong with your device. 
Save ur data. Do a reset.
And check again.. 

G3 Beat/S have 1GB ram and a Quad core Snapdragon 400 1.2GHz cpu.. 

Sent from My LG G Flex LG-F340K Stock KitKat V20D on LTE Network using XDA Free Mobile app


----------



## thinkbig12 (Oct 17, 2015)

Sprint Galaxy S2 (Epic 4G Touch) - GPS would not lock 99.999999% of the time. That was just a nice bonus to go along with the crap network.


----------



## swaglordk (Oct 17, 2015)

It was some chinese phone. Have to press down so hard to move the screen. hated it


----------



## IamAlexD (Oct 17, 2015)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



Mine was Samsung Galaxy Y, the entry level android phone.Its too laggy.I don't know why i bought that phone.


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't really say any of the Android phones I owned were bad at the time I owned them. If I had to pick one, though, it would have to be my HTC Hero. I've dragged it back out and played with it some over the last couple of years (including letting my son borrow it when he broke his iPhone) and it's just so small and very slow.


----------



## s8freak (Oct 18, 2015)

My first Android phone the HTC Inspire it was just awful 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 18, 2015)

For a little while I had the desire HD which is the same as the inspire and it was really decent for the time. I bought it used already rooted and ran cm10 on it I think, but it was a decent phone with awesome build quality.


----------



## khan1996 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Lenovo*

I used LG before but that didn't create much problem to me. But the current that, i.e Lenovo a6000 is seriously slow! Every time when I use an application and come back, the phone turns slow! This is really OFF for me.. !!


----------



## Taylor white 0911 (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, my current phone is my first Android Device and I think it is quite good. There is no dissatisfaction for it so far.


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 21, 2015)

Taylor white 0911 said:


> Well, my current phone is my first Android Device and I think it is quite good. There is no dissatisfaction for it so far.

Click to collapse



So by definition, it's the worst, as you haven't had anything worse than it. But I have no clue what phone it is

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Oct 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> So by definition, it's the worst, as you haven't had anything worse than it. But I have no clue what phone it is
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you wish to get philosophical, it is also the best he has had and the most mediocre as well. ???


----------



## Evokkimus (Oct 22, 2015)

Not me really, but my little brother has a Sony Xperia e4, and that phone is a bi*ch to root.

Lähetetty minun A0001 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Taylor white 0911 (Oct 23, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> If you wish to get philosophical, it is also the best he has had and the most mediocre as well.

Click to collapse



Strongly Agree！As for me, it is the best one. I think that is enough. 

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------




tzzeri said:


> So by definition, it's the worst, as you haven't had anything worse than it. But I have no clue what phone it is
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's my Huawei Honor 6. So I can also said that's the best since I haven't had anything better than it


----------



## shagy38 (Oct 24, 2015)

Galaxy S5 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nusclyss (Oct 27, 2015)

An second-hand Nexus 4. Screen not responsible after one month. Dead after 3 months


----------



## Esp_McLee (Oct 27, 2015)

The original Samsung Galaxy. Was pretty much abandoned by Samsung on day one. Woefully slow, hopelessly under-RAMd and generally a very "beta" product. I guess that's the price we have to pay for being early adopters.


----------



## adeelraj (Oct 28, 2015)

touchtel aqua t6
256mb gingerbread
lagged like hell
now its sleeping for a permanent sleep r.i.p

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## T-roy-94 (Oct 29, 2015)

Old Windows Smartphone, back when galaxy s3 and 4 were out. Phone was decent but I hated it because I had no apps to download. The app store had nothing like the app store on ios and the play store on android,


----------



## genuine55 (Nov 6, 2015)

The LG style it was a overall good phone but the dpi was horrible when watching something it looked like paper


----------



## inad ila (Nov 6, 2015)

Samsung galaxy y


----------



## MakozdeMods (Nov 6, 2015)

Xperia E4 no recovery mode.


----------



## carl_cj (Nov 7, 2015)

the worst android phone is xolo company why because they never release updates and doesn't care about customer reviews and complaints.


----------



## zombunny (Nov 9, 2015)

cmoG530 said:


> What do you consider yours? Mine was my first ever android phone, the HTC hero. I loathed that phone with a passion. If it wasn't the too small screen making typing a great hassle, it was the abysmal battery that only lasted for about two hours and the trackball that often got stuck and felt like it was going to pop out. Anyways, do share
> 
> #Sent From A Nexus

Click to collapse



Hard to say. My own personal nightmarish android was a ZTE Whirl 2. I will NEVER own another ZTE after my experience, and how ridiculously locked-down it is (upon root attempts, the phone essentially is made to 'commit suicide' by bricking itself). The touchscreen was intermittent at best, oftentimes the top half wouldn't even register touch until I reboot. The screen was grayish-tinted, the brightness on it was very poor, and so many apps just crashed on it. Instagram was a 50/50 shot at whether pictures would even upload (and it horribly compressed the image quality... once I got my Huawei Ascend Mate 2 beaut, I saw my past posts I had made with the ZTE and cringed).

But even over that, I would say my mother's current Galaxy S3 mini is THE WORST. Was able to root it, but the G730A model has no method of unlocking the bootloader. There was a possible exploit before, then Samsung hurriedly patched it. No custom ROMs are possibly, thusly. And the stock ROM is quite possibly the worst I've ever seen on any android... it's on Jellybean, but with a Gingerbread mentality (though my old Gingerbread device is better-behaved). It always runs its CPU workload too high, and freezes itself. I've done everything I can think possible of the damn thing, and have now put a task killer on it. I'm against using them, but my hands are tied after the countless things I have done to it. The most aggressive, ill-made ROM I've ever encountered.


----------



## ThorDevs (Nov 10, 2015)

Gadmei E8HD,  it was my first device, a 8" tablet... I had to buy 3 batteries because they swelled... and it was so slow...


----------



## Anik49 (Nov 17, 2015)

For me any samsung phones..except s3


----------



## i am oblivion (Nov 17, 2015)

The MetroPCS Samsung Galaxy Core Prime G360T1. Without a doubt tied with the LG Leon, also found at my former carrier, MetroPCS. Both promo priced low RAM 5.1.1 phones that lasted less than a month each before meeting the same grisly fate when they repeatedly locked up while playing music and attempting to send text messages (with a few apps running in the background). Absolutely worthless. You get what you pay for. 

 Sent from my N9518 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Master Melab (Nov 18, 2015)

zombunny said:


> Hard to say. My own personal nightmarish android was a ZTE Whirl 2. I will NEVER own another ZTE after my experience, and how ridiculously locked-down it is (upon root attempts, the phone essentially is made to 'commit suicide' by bricking itself). The touchscreen was intermittent at best, oftentimes the top half wouldn't even register touch until I reboot. The screen was grayish-tinted, the brightness on it was very poor, and so many apps just crashed on it. Instagram was a 50/50 shot at whether pictures would even upload (and it horribly compressed the image quality... once I got my Huawei Ascend Mate 2 beaut, I saw my past posts I had made with the ZTE and cringed).
> 
> But even over that, I would say my mother's current Galaxy S3 mini is THE WORST. Was able to root it, but the G730A model has no method of unlocking the bootloader. There was a possible exploit before, then Samsung hurriedly patched it. No custom ROMs are possibly, thusly. And the stock ROM is quite possibly the worst I've ever seen on any android... it's on Jellybean, but with a Gingerbread mentality (though my old Gingerbread device is better-behaved). It always runs its CPU workload too high, and freezes itself. I've done everything I can think possible of the damn thing, and have now put a task killer on it. I'm against using them, but my hands are tied after the countless things I have done to it. The most aggressive, ill-made ROM I've ever encountered.

Click to collapse



I would have thought Chinese smartphones would be less locked down because they don't care as much about the devices.


----------



## zombunny (Nov 21, 2015)

Master Melab said:


> I would have thought Chinese smartphones would be less locked down because they don't care as much about the devices.

Click to collapse



You'd think that, but apparently not. But, ZTE likely isn't to shoulder all the blame, its when phone carriers get their hands in that everything gets muddled. Probably a contract thing between them. Not much of a surprise, and my Huawei was straight from the factory, never touched by a carrier company, lo and behold its my best-behaved device  Factory phones for life!


----------



## cherremvp (Nov 22, 2015)

Lots of people hate samsung


----------



## normz.muufin (Nov 25, 2015)

This is a difficult one for me... I loved all my android phones when I got them. I guess I would have to say either my current G4 (some frustrating issues and the size) or my 2013 Moto X after it's last update.


----------



## queetiano (Nov 26, 2015)

Samsung i9505, screen dead after six months.


----------



## jaymeenc (Dec 10, 2015)

Never had that much of worst phone


----------



## puzzle29 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the same phone since 3 Years (first Smartphone) and i am so happy with it (GT-I9300)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VilleI (Dec 13, 2015)

Vodafone 785. Super slow. Gotta get a new phone soon 

Sent from my Vodafone 785


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 13, 2015)

HTC desire 620G is the most worst phone for me


----------



## adeelraj (Dec 13, 2015)

Sent from my Micromax Unite 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Security555 (Dec 13, 2015)

HTC DESIRE HD because of the terrible battery life and Samsung Xcover 3 because of the terrible, obsolete software I mean touchwiz and battery drain.
Owner of the HTC M7, M9 and iPhone 6s Plus. Satisfied with all 3 phones.


----------



## Peaceee24 (Dec 13, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S5, i'll never buy other samsung's devices

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bourseindia (Dec 14, 2015)

I used Samsung Galaxy as my worst phone. as it hangs so many times.


----------



## ziad311 (Dec 14, 2015)

Worst android Phone 
Samsung Galaxy Y :3


----------



## Abstrk_2dx (Dec 16, 2015)

ziad311 said:


> Worst android Phone
> Samsung Galaxy Y :3

Click to collapse



samsung galaxy prevail, but it still beat iphone in customization lol


----------



## android_fen (Dec 17, 2015)

the worse one is an LG 4X.....too slow for 4 core devise,very bad camera


----------



## zawy. (Dec 17, 2015)

I had Samsung Galaxy Ace, it´s so **** phone ... 
all samsung phones are ****, but this one is the worst


----------



## atistang (Dec 17, 2015)

LG G3
First one over heated to the point of ruining part of the screen. Lagged worst then my first Android phone the HTC Hero. Battery life was not great unless the phone was in standby. Signal reception was awful.
Second one (replacement from the screen issue on the first phone) super laggy. Still had terrible reception.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## edison0354 (Dec 19, 2015)

DELL STREAK PRO 10, for not upgrading to 4.0 and the stock ROM lags.
I will NEVER buy a second DELL device in the rest of my life!


----------



## barondebxl (Dec 19, 2015)

HTC Sensation, so buggy, returned 4 of them and even the 5th one was bad but I felt bad returning it again so I sold that crap.


----------



## alokesh985 (Dec 20, 2015)

Samsung galaxy ace

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayHunter (Dec 20, 2015)

A RUGGED phone (can't remember its name but a Chinese "no name" brand anyway) that felt down and broke!


----------



## somilia (Dec 21, 2015)

moeahmad1995 said:


> Worst android phone would have to be any lg phone. Reason, no updates and support
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you still think so now?


----------



## Galaxy2.2 (Dec 21, 2015)

For me that would be the galaxy gio s5660 with very very little internal memory


----------



## Koenji (Dec 22, 2015)

Samsung Grand Prime S920-L variant.
Because i cant even unlock it because it has no developing scene whatsoever.


----------



## r_frost214 (Dec 22, 2015)

LG L9, Metro Variant.  It had the most horrific battery life.  Lasting only around 1 hour, it was a very dissatisfying journey, lugging around useless paperweight throughout the school hallways, back in the day.


----------



## Tianfat (Dec 22, 2015)

Sony Xperia Play (4+ years ago)
Ive brought the phone on offer for £130, theres a gamepad built in however it makes the phone twice as thick. the gamepad itself would be good for those that actually use it, as for myself ive barely used it despite getting several games and emulators working (spent more time adding games than playing lol).

after that my next phone was S4 which had a major improvement in speed and screen quality. (still have it now)


----------



## mustafa505 (Dec 31, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Star pro S7262 lag like hell, chrome wouldn't work, many apps not compatible music player memo s voice internet missing


----------



## ian619420 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mine was galaxy s2 skyrocket the cpu and gpu were inferior to the i9100


----------



## donthorin (Dec 31, 2015)

First LG, so full of errors...


----------



## throwaway-throwaway (Jan 2, 2016)

Galaxy trend lite. So slow even with 1GB ram...


----------



## SirHanksAlot (Jan 2, 2016)

IPhone 6 plus clone. Even with root it was horrific. I'm going to do a durability video review of it just to get the satisfaction of public destruction.


----------



## throwaway-throwaway (Jan 2, 2016)

SirHanksAlot said:


> IPhone 6 plus clone. Even with root it was horrific. I'm going to do a durability video review of it just to get the satisfaction of public destruction.

Click to collapse



Please do 
Those clones are always horrible hardware- AND software-wise... not to mention the non-existent support.


----------



## Jakeuten (Jan 2, 2016)

HTC One Mini. Horribly slow, even over clocked to 1.7 GHz.


----------



## WooperZ (Jan 2, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Gio....Ugh dont even get me started... Slow, laggy and sluggish device. Horrible battery life and a storage so small that it can only hold about 5-6 apps. This was my first introduction to Android, but luckily my next android was a Samsung Galaxy S2 so yeah... That S2 luckily changed my opinion on Android in a positive way.


----------



## Super.Man (Jan 2, 2016)

Samsung galaxy mini


----------



## VilleI (Jan 2, 2016)

Super.Man said:


> Samsung galaxy mini

Click to collapse



I have actually heard a few people say this


----------



## Sparklab (Jan 7, 2016)

Had a galaxy nexus and absolutely loved it. Then broke it and got a htc wildfire for cheap so I could save up for a good one, and im so glad that i only had it for 2 months, worst piece of **** ive ever used

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## wosumner (Jan 7, 2016)

*Non-LTE LG Power (equivalent of the non-LTE Leon)*

The specs are good for a budget phone, but like the phone it is based on, the LG G2, it has issues with touchscreen "deadzones" or slow responses to touch input at times.

Also, while I can root it, there can never be a custom recovery for this device because it has no download mode, only factory reboot/reset. There has also been no updates from either LG or the phone carrier outside of a security update to the default messaging app against Heartbleed/Stagefright, so I am stuck on 5.0.1 of Android.

Other than these issues, the phone performs well for what it has in it.  I am currently saving up to buy a Nexus device on Swappa, and think I will stick with the Nexus line from here on out because while they have issues here and there, they get regular updates.

Edit: Also, every Samsung phone I've ever used was trash due to various things adding up to make their devices unpalatable, flagship or not, so those are on my personal do not buy list.


----------



## Ovrclck (Jan 7, 2016)

HTC Thunderbolt. Verizon's first LTE device. Man, that thing was a boat, battery life none existent.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 7, 2016)

Ovrclck said:


> HTC Thunderbolt. Verizon's first LTE device. Man, that thing was a boat, battery life none existent.

Click to collapse



Agreed. Mine still runs like a champ. Bought the extended battery as soon as I ordered it. The regular battery barely had much juice to keep it going 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## eric2 (Jan 8, 2016)

throwaway-throwaway said:


> Please do
> Those clones are always horrible hardware- AND software-wise... not to mention the non-existent support.

Click to collapse



And also when sent by international mail, you risk a call from a custom officer


----------



## aestylis (Jan 9, 2016)

Super.Man said:


> Samsung galaxy mini

Click to collapse



Agreed!


----------



## NamelessFragger (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not my own per se, but my parents thought getting a "free" LG G Pad F7.0 LK430 for my little brother was a great idea.

4 GB of internal NAND. 1 GB of RAM. Android 5.0 with the ugliest skin I've ever seen.

Sounds like a recipe for disaster, right? Well, guess what, you're entirely correct! I've never seen an Android device force-close the SETTINGS MENU constantly and reload the launcher every time it's pulled up!

What that device needs more than anything is an AOSP Marshmallow custom ROM for the SD card integration, at least if it can still run on 1 GB of RAM comfortably.

If that's the kind of user experience someone gets on their first Android tablet, no wonder they're inclined to think Android tablets as a whole suck! Can't believe LG and Sprint thought that was an acceptable device to sell to anyone as it is.


----------



## EdwardSmith36 (Jan 9, 2016)

Frankly speaking, I had a worst experience with Samsung galaxy s duos. Actually, I was facing battery problem every now & then. Replaced battery with new one, then to it got many other reason to kill my battery for no reason.


----------



## mikaylahottie (Jan 9, 2016)

My current phone, htc 626s, hard to root and when i finally did root and install custom recovery, I find out there wasn't any custom roms.


----------



## NBAres8 (Jan 10, 2016)

motorola backflip for at&t. was 1st android on at&t, thats all that needs to be said lol


----------



## s8freak (Jan 10, 2016)

NBAres8 said:


> motorola backflip for at&t. was 1st android on at&t, thats all that needs to be said lol

Click to collapse



I had the same phone YUCK

"And on that bombshell!" 
Sent from my E1005 Rockin Mokee Rom


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 10, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I had the same phone YUCK
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my E1005 Rockin Mokee Rom

Click to collapse



lol..

ONtopic.. mine was the g2.. sorry but i hated that phone because of overheating issue.. its brother the nexus 5 should have been the better option


----------



## obelis (Mar 30, 2016)

lk430 I gave my folks an older note and they deiced to go to sprint to use my work discount.  I curse the ass who tricked them in to getting this on a two year contract  Full of bolt ware and  only a gig and half of space after moving everything I could to sd card and it has very little apps.  They got it in Oct and when i went to visit for the holiday was to late to return.  If there was way to unlock and install a custom ASOP Rom it would be a nice little tablet but as is mostly a joke.  I would not give to an enemy.


----------



## Security555 (Apr 8, 2016)

HTC Disire HD and HTC M9.
Both because of terrible battery life, camera and display quality.


----------



## droidbot1337 (Apr 23, 2016)

huawei ascend mate 7. terrible....... JUST TERRIBLE!!! all due to the lack of rom support caused by huawei. never again huawei! NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (May 5, 2016)

Mine is HTC Desire 320 ..Because Of Display Quality ..


----------



## swampii (May 8, 2016)

samsung gt-7560 worst ever


----------



## ironman38102 (May 8, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Star and Samsung Galaxy Tab 3. Both of these devices made me finally quit on Samsung, they both had a CPU that had no kernel sources so no chance of making ROMs unless you had signed an agreement that would make it possible for you to have sources, but cant share it. I had a Galaxy Gio before these devices which was known as the device many people bought as their first Android because it had great development and it was cheap but these devices were an embarrassment. 

Sent from my XT1033 running good ol' Stock ROM


----------



## maximepull (Sep 16, 2016)

mikaylahottie said:


> My current phone, htc 626s, hard to root and when i finally did root and install custom recovery, I find out there wasn't any custom roms.

Click to collapse



HTC Desire 626s.

Sluggish, useless camera, and absolutely no Roms for my version/carrier, not even HTC has RUU on their website for my carrier!


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a Galaxy Tab 2 lying around somewhere that definitely qualifies. Absolute rubbish. It lags, hangs, crashes and the screen is horribly low quality. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005


----------



## DylanCl (Sep 16, 2016)

Definitely the Alcatel Pop C7...never buy a 512 MB RAM phone.


----------



## dogredwing1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Either my galaxy tab 2 or s3 bother were lag machines

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## weatheredengineer (Sep 27, 2016)

Spice Mi-496 Spice Coolpad 2

it was such a knockoff they ran out of names to call it.
literally everything was in mandarin
it was a greymarket device and there's a good reason for it.
It included a dedicated manga app built into one of the homescreen pages
It had some foreign social media app on the main screen that showed news and anime at the same time 
It had a "harden" function that I had no idea what it did.

Moral of story: dont get a greymarket phone because its the cheapest option :laugh:


----------



## robot_head (Sep 27, 2016)

Samsung galaxy s5 att. No root, no nothing. Nothing in terms of development. Got this phone with lollipop, if it had kk when i got it, then it would of been rootable. On a moto g3 now, about 25 roms for it plus 7.0 and cm14

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmerc (Oct 11, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Star and Samsung Galaxy Tab 3. Both of these devices made me finally quit on Samsung, they both had a CPU that had no kernel sources so no chance of making ROMs unless you had signed an agreement that would make it possible for you to have sources, but cant share it. I had a Galaxy Gio before these devices which was known as the device many people bought as their first Android because it had great development and it was cheap but these devices were an embarrassment.

Click to collapse



That's illegal, you should've hit them harder for that 

And for me probably my LG L35G (changing from my previous opinion which I believe was the Photon 4G), I think the L35G had like 200mb RAM and a 320x240 screen.  Plus when I got mine there were dead pixels out of the box I had to deal with.  Luckily there was root and CWM, but not much fun when there's 120mb of system storage to put apps in.  No ROMs aside from a debloated stock one.


----------



## arn1016 (Oct 11, 2016)

nextbook ares 8 tablet. gps was horrible


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 11, 2016)

jasonmerc said:


> That's illegal, you should've hit them harder for that
> 
> And for me probably my LG L35G (changing from my previous opinion which I believe was the Photon 4G), I think the L35G had like 200mb RAM and a 320x240 screen.  Plus when I got mine there were dead pixels out of the box I had to deal with.  Luckily there was root and CWM, but not much fun when there's 120mb of system storage to put apps in.  No ROMs aside from a debloated stock one.

Click to collapse



Well at least Galaxy Star finally got development but it took at least a year because the devs were working on a device that had a CPU they had no knowledge on.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wasdroger (Nov 21, 2019)

Haha I have one here. I use it to read microsd cards when my reader is having a hard time. It even reads 256Gb ones!
Using it for main phone? Never have, never will 
I was a early iphone user, the 3g was my first.. Also still working, the good old days when devices where still made to kinda last..


----------



## doubledragon5 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have another one. Any phone out today that cannot be bootloader unlocked or rooted, it's considered a useless piece of crap.


----------



## Lilke Studio (Jan 6, 2020)

My worst android phone was Sonny Ericsson LT 22i and I still use it . It is so slow when I go to messages that I wait for more then 3-4 seconds sometimes to open them. Maybe it's because it uses custom ROM or something else but until now worst experience in preformance.


----------



## michal89chz (Jan 8, 2020)

I regret going from Mi6 to S10e (Battery).


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 9, 2020)

dogredwing1 said:


> Either my galaxy tab 2 or s3 bother were lag machines

Click to collapse



That's funny. My S3 was very snappy of a device, withe right tweaks.


----------

